# Anyone diabetic before pregnacy



## capel

I am type 1 diabetic and I am 11weeks pregnant. There is a lot of information on GD, normal diabetes but not much on tyoe 1 diabetes and pregnancy. My DSN is brilliant but I am think she is getting tired of my paranoia :) 

Is anyone here pregnant and diabetic from conception?


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, I am a type 1 diabetic and have been for 20 years now. This is my second pregnancy and I should give birth in the next 3.5 weeks. There are a few of us around on here but you might like to try www.diabeticmommy.com for more in detail discussions of diabetic issues for type 1s.

I struggled quite a bit with low sugar levels in the first trimester and often went high after fixing them as I tended to overfix. My baby is fine and healthy and is at the moment a good weight. Enjoy all the extra attention and scans you get with a diabetic pregnancy - it is a lot of hard work, but so worth it in the end when you have your baby with you.

Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy.


----------



## capel

I am going a bit crazy at the moment. Going low a lot as I am terrified to go high (first child is disabled and I am very scared this time around). Lost my hypo awareness as result of so many severe hypos and was totally ordered to decrease my doses. As a result I am off work and going crazy on my own. 
Thank you for the site, its reassuring to read about others in the same situation... 
Oh, and my DD disablity has nothing to do with diabetes but I still despair.


----------



## baby05

I see you are in the UK, can you talk with your Dr about getting a CGMS? I believe the only one there that is approved is the minimed ( can be used with or without a MM pump).
I use one for my son, and it makes SOOOOO much difference for him! I am not sure if the navigator is available there, but am pretty sure I remember people using the MM CGMS. we use the dexcom, ( not available there) but it is the same idea, in that you have constant readings and are alerted to highs and lows in real time so you get a heads up BEFORE you go too low or too high. 
We have been using the dex for 3 years and cant imagine trying to do this without it!


----------



## capel

I talked to my nurse about it. But funding it takes time, by the time I got it I would be going hypo anyway. And if I want to fund it myself it would cost around £1000. I can't aford that. I am just waiting for the next 2 weeks to pass when I can raise my levels. Now I am too scared to even try as I rather be low than high. Anyway I test every hour so I am managing to catch any hypo early...


----------



## Tanikit

Sounds like you are doing ok and testing lots definitely helps. I have had severe hypos all pregnancy and they scare me too - as in I have nearly had car accidents and have been told by people not to drive or bath when by myself since I also nearly drowned myself by going comatose in the bath one night. I am more concerned about the lows now than I was in first trimester as it is very late in the pregnancy to be going low. 

Hang in there - I found weeks 18-24 the easiest this pregnancy and weeks 13 and 14 were about the worst with the lows. Just keep testing - you can always bolus a little insulin if you go high. I lived on sweets the first trimester and had my work very well trained - they would bring fruit juice and run to the shops across the road everytime they even thought I was low (I really shouldn't have been working)

Nonetheless I think once you have a proper 12 week and then 20 week scan you should feel better. That is the aim - a healthy baby. A diabetic pregnancy is rough but as I said before so worth it when you are finally holding that baby.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hello everyone

Im type 1 diabetic and i have been for 22 years. I have 1 daughter and that was a hard pregnancy and now im pregnant again :happydance:

Its been hard work but this time i know to expect the hypos. With my first pregnancy i didnt know they would happen so often and come on so quickly. I was found many a time slumped somewhere at work :( But this time im prepared and im checking my sugars very often and catching the lows before they get too low.

Its nice that ive found other people in the same boat as me :)


----------



## Tanikit

Hi LincolnGirl - hope this pregnancy goes well. I have read somewhere that the hormones of pregnancy cause an immunosuppression that allows a type 1s pancreas to produce insulin (a bit like the honeymoon period) and that is why we go low in first trimester - couldn't find much follow up on this though.

I am not going severely low anymore now and baby should be here in about 1.5 weeks time now. This has been a really hard pregnancy (worse than the first one) I used to not be able to tell I was low until my sugars were in the 1s (this was first trimester and I had hypos about 3-6 times a day), but can at least tell now when they are in the 3s which gives far more time to treat them.


----------



## capel

Tanikit. I am just leaving the first trimester and the hypos are starting to ease. I have now just one per day. But they are always very hard to predict and come very quickly. But as I am testing A LOT now I am able to get them in the lows 3 highs 2. In the beggining I would easily hit the 1s. I am hoping that now I will get better, specially as I am less terrified of getting a sligtly higher number as the baby is fully formed and according to the scans nothing looks wrong yet. I still don't feel then, but as I am testing so much I am getting them faster. It is do frustating as I rarely had them before pregnancy. Maybe 2 a month... And I always had a very good hba1c. Never higher than 6.5 and for the past year 5.7 or 5.6. And without all the hypos...

Linconlgirl. I am not working at the moment for the exact same reason. I am a teacher and I had some severe hypos during lessons. Once I just got out of it because the children know what to do in case of a hypo. They know where to find my glucose, give it to me and if I don't take it to call someone. But for legal reasons it was decided I should not be in a classroom if I was going hypo so frequently. And a hypo can be frightening for some children, specially when sometimes I don't behave as a teacher should. Hopefully I am going back in the new half term. I will be 17 weeks by then and I hope it will be more under control.

Ah, my DSN said the hypos in the first trimester are the baby getting the glucose it needs to develop. It doesn't happen in the second and the third because by then the resistance increases.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Tanikit said:


> Hi LincolnGirl - hope this pregnancy goes well. I have read somewhere that the hormones of pregnancy cause an immunosuppression that allows a type 1s pancreas to produce insulin (a bit like the honeymoon period) and that is why we go low in first trimester - couldn't find much follow up on this though.
> 
> I am not going severely low anymore now and baby should be here in about 1.5 weeks time now. This has been a really hard pregnancy (worse than the first one) I used to not be able to tell I was low until my sugars were in the 1s (this was first trimester and I had hypos about 3-6 times a day), but can at least tell now when they are in the 3s which gives far more time to treat them.

ooh thats interesting. Im exactly the same as that at the mo. ive hypoed 4 times today and only realised when i was in the 1's :(



capel said:


> Tanikit. I am just leaving the first trimester and the hypos are starting to ease. I have now just one per day. But they are always very hard to predict and come very quickly. But as I am testing A LOT now I am able to get them in the lows 3 highs 2. In the beggining I would easily hit the 1s. I am hoping that now I will get better, specially as I am less terrified of getting a sligtly higher number as the baby is fully formed and according to the scans nothing looks wrong yet. I still don't feel then, but as I am testing so much I am getting them faster. It is do frustating as I rarely had them before pregnancy. Maybe 2 a month... And I always had a very good hba1c. Never higher than 6.5 and for the past year 5.7 or 5.6. And without all the hypos...
> 
> Linconlgirl. I am not working at the moment for the exact same reason. I am a teacher and I had some severe hypos during lessons. Once I just got out of it because the children know what to do in case of a hypo. They know where to find my glucose, give it to me and if I don't take it to call someone. But for legal reasons it was decided I should not be in a classroom if I was going hypo so frequently. And a hypo can be frightening for some children, specially when sometimes I don't behave as a teacher should. Hopefully I am going back in the new half term. I will be 17 weeks by then and I hope it will be more under control.
> 
> Ah, my DSN said the hypos in the first trimester are the baby getting the glucose it needs to develop. It doesn't happen in the second and the third because by then the resistance increases.

bless ya, hopefully you will be back soon xx


----------



## Tanikit

Are you looking forward to going back to work capel? I am sure it will go better - they can't expect perfection but it should be a whole lot better. I am a vet and spayed a dog at a sugar level of 1.6 which is pretty scary - the dog was fine and the op went fine but I felt terrible afterwards as I hadn't known. My collegues at work would always bring something for me to eat and if I seemed out of it they went and fetched something for me, but I stopped work at 32 weeks as the lows were starting again and I was getting too heavy to be on my feet so long each day.

Think I am reaching the 36 week insulin drop now as have been a bit low twice already today with contractions. Its a bit later than I was expecting, but have had low periods at 30 weeks and again at 33 weeks so who knows what this is? 

LincolnGirl hope things get better soon - test LOTS and especially before you get in a car/go out. And enjoy the high GI foods while you can - I ate a whole packet of sweets every day from about 8-13 weeks and I had only picked up about 2 pounds by the end of those weeks.


----------



## capel

Well, I was never perfect, but it wasn't the disaster it is. The hardest is not knowing how much to take. With the same food, the same amount of insulin, at the same time, same exercise, everything the same will send me high one day and very hypo the next. Now at least there is little more stability. I can still go hypo, but not 1/2 after I ate and had the same amount of insulin I always have. But at least the children are cool about it. I never hid it from them, tested and twice even injected during class. They ask questions, but al least they know a lot about diabetes. One girl even came to my classroom one day and said that she just got a question in her GCSE science because the way I explained it to her and it made it feel real. So I don't have a problem with them. It is just that the school has to protect itself legally. Nowadays the threath of legal action influences lots of decisions in a school.


----------



## snj

hey girls...
I am a type 2 diabetic since 9 years. I had pretty high blood sugar levels when i conceived. my HbA1c came out to b 9.5 at weeks. I am 7 wk +1...goona get my second sonography tomorrw hoping hard to have heartbeats and see the baby too. I had my first sonography at 5+1 , i could only see the sac bt no feotal pole. I am told i hae a risky pregnancy. I took 3 opinions frm different docs. 2 suggested dat i shld abort and start afresh. but I somehow felt positive abt dis pregnancy and decided to go ahead wid it. i am on a strict diet as instructed by a dietician. I chk my sugar levels before meals everytime. i am taking insulin. i am going on walks. my blood sugar still seems high. bt it never gets beyond 250...now its mostly under 200. 

I hope u guys have a safe pregnancy. I am very scared how this pregnancy is gonna turn up. its my first ever. I nw der r pregnancies dat hav concluded with normal babies. have seen few in my family. i am jst hoping dat all goes well for mommoes to b like us and for pur babies. take gd care all..


----------



## capel

snj, Good luck with your pregnancy. It is hard on us sometimes to enjoy this time. With all the lows and the guilt of highs. But try to enjoy as in the end it is all worth. Hope all goes well in your scan.


----------



## Tanikit

snj I can't believe the doctors would advise that -it is crazy. I conceived my first unplanned and had a high hbA1c before getting pregnant - basically I just pulled it together in the next few weeks and by 12 weeks pregnant had dropped my hbA1c down drastically to 6.9 which is fine (many people do get lower than this even, but I ran the risk of too many severe hypos to drop it much further than that)

Good luck for your next ultrasound - I also had a 5 week one with my first pregnancy and saw only a sac to find a nice heartbeat at 7 weeks. This pregnancy because that was stressful I just waited til 7 weeks to have my first scan.

My only advise is to test lots and get the insulin under control - I imagine as type 2 that you were not on insulin before the pregnancy??? If you weren't it can take a little while to adjust to it and get the right amount to control your sugars. Hang in there - do the best you can and enjoy the scans. You are still very early on - sometimes you can get highs the first few weeks you know you are pregnant and then they tend to even out and drop lower the further in you get until the resistance builds up in second trimester.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

in my first pregnancy my HBA1C was 12 to start with but i got it down to 9 something.

At the mo im at 9.5.


----------



## capel

Anyway the hba1c only increases the risk. Even the worst controlled person still has a higher chance to have a healthy baby than not...


----------



## snj

hey girls...
I jst got back frm my scan....i saw the baby :') and the heartbeats too....m so happy...the ultrasound doc said that m doing well. I'll take the reports tomorrow to my gynac. the hearbeat was 151.5 bpm. :D seeing the baby kinda boosts up my confidence.

yes dis is my first time i am taking insulin. before i was only on medication...just hoping to get the healthiest baby. doing everything i can. controling with food is da biggest difficulty. missing on all ma favs...but i guess its all worth it. would njoy more wen i have a healthy baby to share it wid me... :)...its so nice talking to u girls in da same situation as me...can relate alot with u guys...thank u so much. :)

btw where do u all take ur insulins...i take it in the lower ab area...is it ok during pregnancy?


----------



## capel

I take fast acting in the tummy and background in the thight. Always did like this and noone told me to change. 

Anyone referred for a heart anomaly scan? I was and just wondering if it was common or they saw something and did not tell me...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

snj said:


> hey girls...
> I jst got back frm my scan....i saw the baby :') and the heartbeats too....m so happy...the ultrasound doc said that m doing well. I'll take the reports tomorrow to my gynac. the hearbeat was 151.5 bpm. :D seeing the baby kinda boosts up my confidence.
> 
> yes dis is my first time i am taking insulin. before i was only on medication...just hoping to get the healthiest baby. doing everything i can. controling with food is da biggest difficulty. missing on all ma favs...but i guess its all worth it. would njoy more wen i have a healthy baby to share it wid me... :)...its so nice talking to u girls in da same situation as me...can relate alot with u guys...thank u so much. :)
> 
> btw where do u all take ur insulins...i take it in the lower ab area...is it ok during pregnancy?

:happydance: fantastic news!

I was told not to do it in my tummy while pregnant and i didnt feel comfortable doing it there anyway. I use my arms, legs and bottom.


----------



## snj

I was going thru the scan report, according to it i am 6+1 but i really shld be 7+1 weeks... :-si hope everythngs fine does it mean dat the baby is not growing?? but the sonographist said its all good...i am gonna see my gynac 2mrw bt its killin me cnt wait till 2mrw to knw dats its fine. :-s


----------



## Tanikit

I only take my insulin in my legs - never liked using my tummy even though they have wanted me to for a while - I could never do it there now as my skin is far too stretched at this stage.

snj yay for a good scan - the heartbeat is at a good level which is great - don't worry too much about the measurements - it could be that you ovulated later than you thought and there are other reasons for it depending on how your scan was done - the important part is that you saw the baby and the heartbeat!

Capel - I was sent for a full scan (level 2) first pregnancy where they did check the heart and everything. This time I wasn't. I think the higher the risk the more likely they are to take precautions. I think this pregnancy of mine while still very high risk is considered slightly lower risk than last time simply as it is my second pregnancy - I had fewer first trimester appointments than the first pregnancy too and was offered fewer invasive tests (I refused them last time anyway)


----------



## capel

Well I still have lots of flap in my tummy so for now no problem. I hate injecting in my legs when out, so much more hassle.

I wasn't offered any invasive test. And I would not do them anyway just because of diabetes. But I was refered for the scan. App, I had many because of the hypos. Actually I think I am every week at the hospital. Did not see the midwife though. Only the diabetes team.


----------



## Tanikit

Capel sorry you are having to go through that - they pretty much left me be this pregnancy and I changed things mostly by myself until 33 weeks when after a third trip to the emergency room with severe hypos ( iwas often comatose) they admitted me to the hospital for 5 days - I went low there every single day and they reduced the insulin by 50% and I still went low - eventually the doctor asked if I was taking more than he had prescribed - I was so cross as it was just a pregnancy thing that was happening and I'd done everything they said - since then the levels of insulin are back up and higher than they were in hospital so maybe baby was just having a big growth spurt. I can't wait to get back on insulin levels that stay more stable!

When is your scan? Good luck for it.


----------



## capel

I am off to the endo in a few minutes. Lets see what he is going to say. At least I am having very good support from the diabetes team before and during this pregnancy.


----------



## Tanikit

Glad the diabetes team is supporting you well capel.

Have made it to last appointment day today though its a very late appointment. Have been having a lot of discomfort and pain and contractions last night but having only ever been induced I am not too sure what to expect if I were to go into labour myself. Hoping to find out some of what is going on today at my appointment and will also get an induction date. I am wondering if I may also have a urine infection now because of all the contractions.


----------



## capel

Hope all is well. Good luck


----------



## Tanikit

Last appointment went fine - baby is doing well. Its really hard to get an accurate weight estimate at this stage as baby is deep in my pelvis (may explain the discomfort) He did try to lift her out a bit to get it more accurate but she was going no where! He says about 3,4 to 3,7kg (my last DD was 3,8kg or 8 pounds 3 ounces at 38 weeks so this one could be about the same) I am set for induction on 17 February 6 days from now unless she decides to come earlier - I have had a good few signs of early labour so hoping they will get her even closer for an easier induction if we do get to induction date, but I guess it is wait and see now. My last was induced with relative ease 1 day later than this one will be.


----------



## capel

Hopefully baby will decide to come by itself on the date. I don't know but I was told the pain is worse in a induction...


----------



## Lil miss

I am a type 1 diabetic too have been for 20 years, I'm trying to conceive, have been trying for 3 years, I'm 2 days late for my period and I'm very constipated and my bloods are all over the place, last week they were running low and from yesterday they are high even when I correct at each meal time. How were your blood sugars when you conceived???


----------



## capel

Mine were fine. I had very good control before. But at 6 weeks they went haywire. Nothing I did was right. Sometimes too high, often way too low. And I have hypos when I should not. Like 5 h after quick acting and did not exercise more than normal. Or going from 12 to 2 in half an hour with no extra insulin. I always could tell the reason for all my hypos. Now they come when I least expect. And when they start my level drop VERY quickly.


----------



## pink23

hi girls can i pop in ? im type 1 diabetic and have been for nearly 14 yrs. Just curious , did any one go to pre-conception clinic before being pregnant. I never went before with caleb but midwife wants me to ring her when we are thinking of ttc. hopefully i want to come off pill next jan (2012) . when would you say the best time to go would be xx


----------



## Lil miss

my contol is quite good but this week its been all over the place


----------



## capel

I did go to pre conception clinic. But as everuthing was good they just told me to start trying. I think it is only important if your control is not good. Actually the Endo was more interested in my hypothyroidism than the diabetes.


----------



## Tanikit

I also had more problems with hypothyroidism than the diabetes conceiving this one - the minute that came right I fell pregnant (as in the very month they increased the dose of Eltroxin) I went to see a gynae a month before I fell pregnant and had hormonal checks and had been seeing a physician for the diabetes anyway so never bothered with pre conception. I would advise going at least 3 months before you want to conceive though as that is how long it usually takes to drop the hbA1c to acceptable levels.

As for me I did get a few highs the week I found out I was pregnant and then the dive into the lows which lasted for ages and very like capel said were exceptionally hard to predict. Take a test if you are late already - the sooner you know the sooner you can get control. I got a BFP the day before AF was due to start.

Capel - yes inductions are apparently more sore so I would love this baby to come by herself, but at the same time I would rather have her out safely with an induction than risk my placenta failing. Also by the time I am this late in pregnancy I just want my baby out!


----------



## capel

I know what you mean. My daugther was overdue and I just wanted her out. The last week of pregnancy I spent in hospital... I was so fed up. But they did not induce me until my blood pressure was high.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Tanikit said:


> Glad the diabetes team is supporting you well capel.
> 
> Have made it to last appointment day today though its a very late appointment. Have been having a lot of discomfort and pain and contractions last night but having only ever been induced I am not too sure what to expect if I were to go into labour myself. Hoping to find out some of what is going on today at my appointment and will also get an induction date. I am wondering if I may also have a urine infection now because of all the contractions.



ooh good luck, i hope its that start of something for you xx



Lil miss said:


> I am a type 1 diabetic too have been for 20 years, I'm trying to conceive, have been trying for 3 years, I'm 2 days late for my period and I'm very constipated and my bloods are all over the place, last week they were running low and from yesterday they are high even when I correct at each meal time. How were your blood sugars when you conceived???

In the very early days i would wake up to lots of hypos, nearly every morning. Mornings are better now but im hypoing a tea times now.



pink23 said:


> hi girls can i pop in ? im type 1 diabetic and have been for nearly 14 yrs. Just curious , did any one go to pre-conception clinic before being pregnant. I never went before with caleb but midwife wants me to ring her when we are thinking of ttc. hopefully i want to come off pill next jan (2012) . when would you say the best time to go would be xx

I went with my last pregnancy but it worked out i was already newly pregnant when i went to my appointment. They advised me to get my HBA1C down as much as i could before i concieved but obviously that was too late. Baby was still fine though. If your well controlled i dont see why they have it tbh. 

AFM-Im feeling like Poop as im full of cold. 

Having hypos too still and had a bad one yesterday, i was really spaced out coming home from work and it just got worse from there, couldnt eat my tea properly. Took me till 8pm or so to feel okay. I just want 2nd Trimester to be here and hopefully these hypos wont happen as often :(

the diabetic nurse has said to change my ratio of insulin just at luch time to 1 unit per 10g carbs (as usually have 1.5) so we are seeing how that works. Today though after lunch my blood was 24!!!!!! :wacko: Not what i was expecting. Lets see if it gets any better.

On a good note got my midwife appointment through. Tues 22nd at 9am. She did want me to go on monday but it was too short notice as only found out last night about it :) xx


----------



## Tanikit

Hope everyone is doing better now, or at least managing with the hypos.

I was induced 17/02 and everything went fine til about 7cm dilated when bay's heartrate started dropping every contraction so I had an emergency C-section and baby did very well. She did get very low sugars (0,3 was the lowest she went which I was very worried about, but she is fine now) however after the birth and they battled for a few days with them - she was in ICU from Thursday to Monday when I took her home. We are doing well at home although I have had a bad fever yesterday and am awaiting test results to see what is going on. I feel better today than yesterday though. I am breastfeeding Kirima and managed to do so in ICU even though she had a nasal tube, drip lines and blood pressure lines to deal with - she's obviously a good rinker as she had a good few bottles before we switched her to breastfeeding and she seemed to prefer the breast even despite all this so I am happy about that.

She weighed 3,84kg at birth - I think that is 8 pounds 7 ounces - not much more than her elder sister did at the same gestation.


----------



## pink23

congrats xx its so scary to see them with tubes. glad your home and hope you find out whats wrong xx


----------



## capel

That is a very good wheight. I was thinking of you yesterday. I am glad everything is fine and good luck.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Tanikit said:


> Hope everyone is doing better now, or at least managing with the hypos.
> 
> I was induced 17/02 and everything went fine til about 7cm dilated when bay's heartrate started dropping every contraction so I had an emergency C-section and baby did very well. She did get very low sugars (0,3 was the lowest she went which I was very worried about, but she is fine now) however after the birth and they battled for a few days with them - she was in ICU from Thursday to Monday when I took her home. We are doing well at home although I have had a bad fever yesterday and am awaiting test results to see what is going on. I feel better today than yesterday though. I am breastfeeding Kirima and managed to do so in ICU even though she had a nasal tube, drip lines and blood pressure lines to deal with - she's obviously a good rinker as she had a good few bottles before we switched her to breastfeeding and she seemed to prefer the breast even despite all this so I am happy about that.
> 
> She weighed 3,84kg at birth - I think that is 8 pounds 7 ounces - not much more than her elder sister did at the same gestation.

huge congratulations hunny :happydance:

im still suffering bad with hypos :nope: sick of it now, i want to feel well not ill all the time :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Type II Insulin Dependent with minimed pump. I'm 7 wks pregnant today with my second pregnancy at 36y/o soon to be 37 in May.


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks everyone. Settling down with the new insulin levels and have not had any bad hypos - still raising the insulin slowly as running slightly high now with the fever. In general though my levels are not too bad - trying to avoid the serious hypos that I had when breastfeeding my first.

Sorry about the hypos you are having - hang in there- its all worth it in the end!


----------



## pink23

i hated the hypos when breast feeding, i stopped because of it but im hoping next time the pump will help xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi girls may I join you?! Am currently 5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child and am finding it so hard! I can't get my sugars below 8 and Im so worried! I'm eating healthy and not snacking, the only thing I'm struggling to do is get any exercise in due to severe tiredness.
I am seeing the diabetic nurse on Monday who will prob put me onto 4 injections a day and up my dosage!
I had poor control before with a hba1c of 11.5 :( was down to 5.5 last year but a series of emotional hiccups and dramas in my life caused me to gain weight and lose control!

I just want to be settled now so I know I'm giving my baby the best start! My son was 8lb 2oz born just under 39 weeks so did well in keeping him a good size so just hope I can do the same this time round!


----------



## Jaybear5

Forgot to say I'm type 1


----------



## pink23

Hi jaybear5 xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I am still having very high readings is this normal in the first few weeks? I am watching what I eat etc but still high before and after meals. Am seeing the Diabetic nurse later on so am hoping she will be able to help me. :(


----------



## capel

My readings are all over the place. I can go from a high level to a severe hypo in less than half hour. I am going crazy. Sometimes I need 10 times more insulin that before then others I eat a plate of pasta with no insulin and still go hypo after. As I said before I miss my old body...


----------



## Jaybear5

Just got back from the hospital and they want me on 4 injections a day :( but hopefully that will calm my sugars down and it would be nice to see one below 8 for a change!


----------



## Tanikit

Jaybear I battled a bit the first couple week spregnant until my levels suddenly dropped very low - that was time time after 6-8 weeks I think. You will have to keep a close eye on things as if you are highish at first the lows (and they WILL come) will hit you quite hard.

Mine have been going quite high now but that is because I have not been watching what I am eating so well lately - probably because I went low so often when I was pregnant even in the late stages of pregnancy.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

capel said:


> My readings are all over the place. I can go from a high level to a severe hypo in less than half hour. I am going crazy. Sometimes I need 10 times more insulin that before then others I eat a plate of pasta with no insulin and still go hypo after. As I said before I miss my old body...

im exactly the same at the mo x



Jaybear5 said:


> Just got back from the hospital and they want me on 4 injections a day :( but hopefully that will calm my sugars down and it would be nice to see one below 8 for a change!

hope that helps hun x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thank you x


----------



## pink23

hope you sort your bloods out soon jaybear xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Me too.....I am not liking having to inject into my tummy :( or cutting right down on carbs..Have already lost 4lbs....lol


----------



## pink23

im scared next time around as im on the pump so worried about my needles on my canulas/tubes. xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

my bloods are going loopy.

well at work today i had a urge for chocolate so had a bar at work but then got so busy i forgot to have any insulin for it!! very naughty i know!! BUT ive just done my blood sugar before my tea and i was 3.2!!!!! how does that work out?!?!?!?


----------



## capel

I know what you mean. Yesterday I had some pasta and did not take any insulin and was 3.9 1.5h later... Then it was 8.2 5h later but back to 5.0 before dinner. All with no insulin... Then today I had less than yesterday, took 6 units with it and it was 8.2 1.5h later. Doesn't make any sense...


----------



## pink23

lovely diabetes its great fun lol xx


----------



## capel

pink23 said:


> lovely diabetes its great fun lol xx

Even more so during pregnancy... :nope:


----------



## Jaybear5

Just to update that although am still running quite high my sugars are starting to lower thank god...So hopefully things will settle down now. 
Also think cutting the carbs down and eating more protein has def helped. x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Just to update that although am still running quite high my sugars are starting to lower thank god...So hopefully things will settle down now.
> Also think cutting the carbs down and eating more protein has def helped. x

thats good news :thumbup:


----------



## capel

Just came back from an appoitment. Hba1c 5.2. Very happy but now trying to stop the hypos. But this result take my mind off the highs a bit...


----------



## Tanikit

Jaybear glad to eathings are improving.

Capel that is a very good level - well done!

My sugars are coming down again after keeping them slightly raised after the birth but that means I have gone low a few times though still at levels I can cope with. Kirima is also breastfeeding a lot now which is probably influencing things.

As for the levels you are reporting - I lived on a 100g+ packet of sweets everyday late first trimester and evn after eating them with no extra insulin I never seemed to get above 6 and then they'd dive again hours later - it does eventually get better so hang in there. I weighed the same at the end of first trimester as at the beginnng despite all the sweets.


----------



## nemo1

hi all, FINALLY managed to sign up!! I am also Type, for nearly 9 years now and in my first pregnancy. Am 26w 4d. Reading this thread, I wish I had joined before as I had a very rough 1st trimester like most of you - hypo hypo hypo. Paramedics were called twice as I'd just collapse on the street. Hypo awareness also totally gone. I'll be honest, I was SO scared of hypers, I'd inject more than required. 2nd trimester was better, but about 3 weeks ago I was getting a few highs - in the 9-10 region. Insulin upped and now again touch wood levels back down to 5-6. I am worried the highs have already affected baby's size as I am HUGE for 26 weeks!! I've been on Google all day at work (boss in meetings!) trying to see if high BS will cause large baby in 2nd trimester. 

One question, at how many weeks does 3rd trimester start? I forget to ask MW and different places suggest different things.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

welcome nemo!!

well what a night i had last night, had the worst hypo ever!!!

i last remember watching TV about 9pm and feeling sleepy. Hubby was on nights at this time. Next thing i know its about 1.15am and my hubby and his co worker were here with me bringing me round. I was out of it stone cold on the floor and had probably been for hours :( Blood sugar at lowest was 0.7. So eventually got my blood sugar up and went to bad waking up to 23!!!! So I asked my daughter (whos only 3) what happened last night and she said i was asleep and wouldnt wake up, then i fell off the sofa onto the floor, she said she was crying and shouting to wake me up but she couldnt :nope: bless her. Hubby got suspicious as i always ring him about 12 or email him but he hadnt heard from me at all and was ringing the house over and over again with no answer so thats why he popped home. Its a good job he did or i could have been dead this morning.


Its not good and all; my diabetic nurse said was reduce my night time insulin?!?!?!?! well im taking myself off metformin at teatime, i dont care what she says!! Over the past two weeks ive hypoed everyday except for 3 days out of the 14! its not good.

Ive now learnt my daughter how to ring her dad at work so he can be made aware earlier xx


----------



## Dee_H

nemo1 said:


> hi all, FINALLY managed to sign up!! I am also Type, for nearly 9 years now and in my first pregnancy. Am 26w 4d. Reading this thread, I wish I had joined before as I had a very rough 1st trimester like most of you - hypo hypo hypo. Paramedics were called twice as I'd just collapse on the street. Hypo awareness also totally gone. I'll be honest, I was SO scared of hypers, I'd inject more than required. 2nd trimester was better, but about 3 weeks ago I was getting a few highs - in the 9-10 region. Insulin upped and now again touch wood levels back down to 5-6. I am worried the highs have already affected baby's size as I am HUGE for 26 weeks!! I've been on Google all day at work (boss in meetings!) trying to see if high BS will cause large baby in 2nd trimester.
> 
> One question, at how many weeks does 3rd trimester start? I forget to ask MW and different places suggest different things.

Hi..I have type 1 Diabetes and my highest blood sugar while I was pregnant in second trimester was 26.1!!!!!! I had a hard time controlling my sugars and luckily my DD was average size (7 lbs,11oz)Thank God!! My doc said be prepared...baby could be quite large but she wasn't. So the chances of having a big baby are greater if sugars are uncontrolled..however..it's not always the case.


----------



## Dee_H

Sorry for the double post...but does anyone here have an insulin pump? I just received mine from Medtronic and will be getting "hooked up" soon. If so, how have you found your blood sugars were before pregnancy and during. I know I had to adjust my insulin every 2 days my last pregnancy and ended up taking 5 needles in the end..is it the same adjusting with the pump.


----------



## pink23

hi dee_h im currently on the pump and find it a great help and hoping it will help when i do get pregnant again. You can set different rates at different times and i have found it so helpful. Do you have the veo pump? If so you should have a wizard on there. You enter your blood sugar then enter carbs your eating and it works out how much you need. I have my next clinic on thursday next week and hoping after 8 months on pump i have finally cracked my blood levels.
Hi lincoln girl. im sorry about the hypo's it was a good job your hubby turned up then, 0.7 is really low. I hope your feeling better and your bloods are better xx


----------



## capel

Uau 0.7 is really scary. I still have daily hypos ( I am actually hypo now 2.4 5 min ago) I had to deacrese my morning backgroung dose and increase the nigth time one. Good thing I changed from lantus as it would have been difficult to do the same. I think that must be the great advantadge of the pump. I need more background during the night and early morning than late morning and afternoon. To be able to have different rates for different times of the day. 
I still have high readings in the morning (the highest being 13.4) But they quickly come to more acceptable levels. What I find hard it is to test 1h after eating. I am always high then, specially in the morning. At 2h mark my levels are ok like 6-7 and 3h they are 4-5. But I still go 11-13 1h after. Hard to decide what is better the high level 1h after or the hypo that will follow if I am not...
checked level again, 4.3 hypo gone!


----------



## Dee_H

pink23 said:


> hi dee_h im currently on the pump and find it a great help and hoping it will help when i do get pregnant again. You can set different rates at different times and i have found it so helpful. Do you have the veo pump? If so you should have a wizard on there. You enter your blood sugar then enter carbs your eating and it works out how much you need. I have my next clinic on thursday next week and hoping after 8 months on pump i have finally cracked my blood levels.
> Hi lincoln girl. im sorry about the hypo's it was a good job your hubby turned up then, 0.7 is really low. I hope your feeling better and your bloods are better xx

Yes..it is. That is awesome that it has the wizard on to do this. I'm very nervous but excited to get the pump up and running. Not sure how long DH and I should wait before ttc again after I get my pump.Thanks so much for the information.:hugs:


----------



## pink23

any questions feel free to ask.xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi guys...
So now my suagrs are slowly coming down( from around 17 1hr after a meal to around 8-9) I am struggling with food, and feel like I am eating very little. They have told me to cut carbs down and try to eat more protein which I am trying to do, But 1 slice of nimble and 1 boiled egg does not cover me till lunch, yet if I have a snack, my sugars go high again?! I hate feeling this hungry, yet darent eat anything extra as it affects my sugars....

I am on novarapid 3 x a day(14,10,14) then insulatard(16) at night. x


----------



## capel

I am now a fan of babybel cheese. No carbs, easy snack. It is very hard to find things to eat. I am now having 4 meals (and 4x fast acting insulin). I am too hungry otherwise. And in the afternoon my spike is not so high so I eat more then...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

pink23 said:


> hi dee_h im currently on the pump and find it a great help and hoping it will help when i do get pregnant again. You can set different rates at different times and i have found it so helpful. Do you have the veo pump? If so you should have a wizard on there. You enter your blood sugar then enter carbs your eating and it works out how much you need. I have my next clinic on thursday next week and hoping after 8 months on pump i have finally cracked my blood levels.
> Hi lincoln girl. im sorry about the hypo's it was a good job your hubby turned up then, 0.7 is really low. I hope your feeling better and your bloods are better xx

i felt absolutly fine the next morning but it was ucky he came home when he did!

still having hypos but not as bad as that one x



Jaybear5 said:


> Hi guys...
> So now my suagrs are slowly coming down( from around 17 1hr after a meal to around 8-9) I am struggling with food, and feel like I am eating very little. They have told me to cut carbs down and try to eat more protein which I am trying to do, But 1 slice of nimble and 1 boiled egg does not cover me till lunch, yet if I have a snack, my sugars go high again?! I hate feeling this hungry, yet darent eat anything extra as it affects my sugars....
> 
> I am on novarapid 3 x a day(14,10,14) then insulatard(16) at night. x

have you askedif you can try carb counting?? ots the best thing i did. I had lots of variation when i was on set amounts of insulin.

Now i have 2 units of insulin to every 10g of carbs i eat. It takes time to get your head around as you have to count everything but its really just like being on a diet and counting calories. Before i did carb counting my blood sugars were always high teens early 20's or even higher. As i have a lot of variation in my diet so set amounts werent good for me as one day i would maybe have a sandwich for lunch and then the next day have a pasta dish. VERY different carb contents so having the same amount of insulin would prob make me hypo on a sandwich and still be high with the pasta meal.

I would ask them if you could look at this xx


----------



## Tanikit

LincolnGirl :hugs: does sound very scary - 0.7 is terribly low. Glad you could teach your DD to phone your DH. My DD is still a bit traumatised by my last pregnancy - the other night she heard some shouting and a siren on the street and came running out her room to find me saying: "Mommy, I thought you had gone low and the ambulance had come" It nearly made me cry - she is 3.5 years old now but was less than 3 when I first got pregnant and we did not know how to teach her to get help. I should probably look at it again now as do occasionaly go low when not pregnant.

Capel I would probably leave the high value 1h after breakfast especially if this is the only reading going like this. The only way to fix that is to eat foods lower in GI for breakfast and/or to wake up earlier and have your insulin and breakfast earlier (you are probably being affected by the cortisone reaction in the early mornings) and then if that does come right you will also have to eat again earlier than you would normally have a snack to prevent later hypos (which are often unpredictable anyway)

Have any of you had neuro hypos - the ones where you are out cold but when you come round slightly you cannot walk/talk/swallow? Those were the worst for me and I have had a few especially in pregnancy - it was most frustrating cause I wanted to get help and knew I was low but couldn't get anyone to help me or if they were trying to help I couldn't tell them what I needed (which was usually: it is time to get the paramedics now)

Hope I am not scaring anyone - I think I am still emotionally recovering from what was a rough pregnancy - my newest DD is more than worth it and I love her to bits but am still going through the "I want another baby but need to remember what it was like stage" as I think this may have to be my last child.


----------



## pink23

its scary having a lo one and diabetes.
Ive had hypos where i black out and have a fit then about half hour i dont remember any of it and have to ask what happened. I know tell everyone who i spend most my time with what to do just incase. When i was younger i walked home from school with what i thought was i headache. i got to my home door and collapsed. my parent were just glad i got home but i dont remember any of it.
xx


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: pink23 - yes it is scary - I remember walking home pushng my eldest in the pram (shewas quite young) and I went low and was quiteou of it - a ladythought I was about to faint and mademe lie down in the street - I did recover reasonably fast and she walked me home - I never did tell her I was actually having a hypo and nor was I pregnant at the time.

I guess we all have stories about it - pregnancy however seem to magnify it all.


----------



## Dee_H

I have to say I feel very lucky that I feel when I am starting to drop..I get sweaty on the back of my neck., shaky hands and my breathing changes. There was only one time that I didn't feel it dropping and apparently my DH was trying to give me sugar and I was arguing with him about taking it.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

another hypo tonight. im fed up of them now :(


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm fed up also of the constant hypo correction then going high cos I've eaten too much! Aarrghhh


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hypoed at work today and had no idea it was happening! Just did my BS at break time to find it was 1.7!!

im sick of this now!


----------



## capel

I am off work because of the hypos. I saw the ocupational health advisor and she told me not to bother going to work before I sort myself out... I am a bit better now, only 3 hypos this last week:happydance:. So back next week. I hope I don't have any serious hypo because last time I was hypo at work a boy tried to stab another with a compass. The reason I am off now


----------



## pink23

mine was 2.1 today and all i had was a lovely headache to tell me 
By the way even though im not pregant i hope you dont ming me coming in a nd chating to you all xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Had my lowest sugar of 2.7 yesterday! Came totally out of the blue... Am beginning to get fed up of this up and down rollercoaster ride! I'm feeling like utter crap anyway and these low sugars are making things feel so much worse! Moan over sorry! X


----------



## capel

I am more than fed up with the hypos. I never had anything lower than 3 before pregnancy. Last week I had a 1.8 and a 1.9. Shocking.

Anyway I am back at work now. I had to remind the children what to do in case of a hypo, but they are good now. Happy did not have any hypo today.:thumbup:


----------



## gozo06

hi everyone hope i can join you,

i've been type 1 for 25 years and just found out im pregnant with my 3rd

the past 3 days before i found out my sugars have been quite high couldn't get a reading below 9 no matter how much insulin i injected, then this morning they seemed to come back down till two hours after breakfast when it was 18, diabetic nurse asked if i had found out if i was pregnant before this reading cause the excitment could cause the sugar rush so that explains that

hb1ac have been 6.9, 7.0 and 7.2 last month so hope this has been ok

just waiting for the hypos to hit now


----------



## Lincoln Girl

gozo06 said:


> hi everyone hope i can join you,
> 
> i've been type 1 for 25 years and just found out im pregnant with my 3rd
> 
> the past 3 days before i found out my sugars have been quite high couldn't get a reading below 9 no matter how much insulin i injected, then this morning they seemed to come back down till two hours after breakfast when it was 18, diabetic nurse asked if i had found out if i was pregnant before this reading cause the excitment could cause the sugar rush so that explains that
> 
> hb1ac have been 6.9, 7.0 and 7.2 last month so hope this has been ok
> 
> just waiting for the hypos to hit now

welcome and congratulations xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Welcome and congrats!
I was the same, my sugars wouldn't go below 9 and as a result an now on 4 injections a day and they have come down tho still having a few high ones(that new hour after meals rule sucks).... X


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Welcome and congrats!
> I was the same, my sugars wouldn't go below 9 and as a result an now on 4 injections a day and they have come down tho still having a few high ones*(that new hour after meals rule sucks).... *X


i agree with you! its stupid!


----------



## gozo06

thanks everyone for the welcome:happydance:

what is the new one hour rule, when i was on phone to diabetic nurse she never said anything, i just had to take 1 unit of my lantus a night, seems to have stabled the night time lows:thumbup:

im on 4 injections during day, yesterday was a better day, couple of lows but nothing serious


----------



## Jaybear5

It always used to be that you tested your blood 2hours after you have eaten but now they make you after an hour and boy is it hard work!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

had another really bad hypo tonight. LO on machine :( not good. thankfully my hubby was here this time.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hugs hun xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Hi again, hope the hypos ease soon - they are awful. My baby is now a month old and while I have had a few mild hypos sorting the insulin out and with the breastfeeding things are going so much better now I am no longer pregnant.

For me things eased around 18 weeks pregnancy with the severe hypos though I still went very low a few times around 22 and 24 weeks and then it was fine til 30 weeks when they dropped again and then again at 33 weeks when I had a huge drop in insulin needs which went right back up week 35 again and stayed up til I was induced at 38 weeks (but the last trimester can vary a lot between diabetics)

Hang in there. While I will probably not get pregnant again as the last one was too rough with a toddler to deal with too, it does become a distant memory very fast after the birth and I know one day I will want to have another child even with the "joys" of bad hypos.

As far as work goes - get help within your work. I trained the people I worked with and they were pretty good by the end at helping as I went severely low quite often - in fact one of the receptionists used to arrive at work with a grapetiser in case I was low when I got that - that was pretty sweet of her.


----------



## gozo06

i love the pic jaybear, sorry if you've already said but have you had firs scan yet, i think my diabetic clinics are the first or second week in month so hope to get a letter soon for first check up.

another problem i had was that i am to be bridesmaid for my brothers wedding in july, got the nice red dress from monsoon and everything, but there is no way i'll fit into a size 10 at 5 1/2 months pregnant, have just found a lovely red dress in isabella oliver, nice and long to hid the puffy ankles and with 60% off so in budget:thumbup:

hope everyone is well, we are going to tell my parents and brother and future sis in law tonight, wouldn't normally say so early but her hen night is in 3 weeks:dohh:


----------



## Jaybear5

Scan this Thursday hun, I can't wait!!! :0) oh I'm also bridesmaid in August and am
Hoping my dress will still fit, we've bought the biggest size possibly LOL but I just have a feeling my 7 months pregnant I'm gonna be huge!!


----------



## capel

Just sharing 3 days and NO hypos:happydance: I am soooo happy. But I cut my morning long acting and if I need I take a correction dose (didn't need one yet). I decided to do that when my last hba1c came at 5.0. It is starting to get too low (never imagined I would say that ). It is so funny at night I am taking twice as much long acting as before (I was in humulin I twice a day) but had to cut the daytime. And I take 3 times as much fast acting for breakfast but the other meals have not changed. It's crazy.

And this thursdays I have my 20 week scan and the other Tuesday the baby heart scan. So 2 scans in less that 2 weeks...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

capel said:


> Just sharing 3 days and NO hypos:happydance: I am soooo happy. But I cut my morning long acting and if I need I take a correction dose (didn't need one yet). I decided to do that when my last hba1c came at 5.0. It is starting to get too low (never imagined I would say that ). It is so funny at night I am taking twice as much long acting as before (I was in humulin I twice a day) but had to cut the daytime. And I take 3 times as much fast acting for breakfast but the other meals have not changed. It's crazy.
> 
> And this thursdays I have my 20 week scan and the other Tuesday the baby heart scan. So 2 scans in less that 2 weeks...

yay for no hypos :happydance:

forgot to say my HBA1C is a lot better now 8.2 instead of about 7 weeks ago so im pleased but i bet its just all the hypos!!


----------



## nemo1

capel said:


> Just sharing 3 days and NO hypos:happydance: I am soooo happy. But I cut my morning long acting and if I need I take a correction dose (didn't need one yet). I decided to do that when my last hba1c came at 5.0. It is starting to get too low (never imagined I would say that ). It is so funny at night I am taking twice as much long acting as before (I was in humulin I twice a day) but had to cut the daytime. And I take 3 times as much fast acting for breakfast but the other meals have not changed. It's crazy.
> 
> And this thursdays I have my 20 week scan and the other Tuesday the baby heart scan. So 2 scans in less that 2 weeks...


Ohh what's a baby's heart scan?? Ok, dumb question, they will obv look at the baby's heart. But I never got one - the consultant just looked at the baby's heart at the 21 week scan. Has anyone else had just a heart scan? Should I demand one? 

To Lincoln Girl - I hope you'll soon come out of all this. My first trimester and a couple of weeks of second were probably the worst weeks of my entire life. I hypoed EVERY night. And God knows how many times during the day. Abulance was called round twice - once coz I was sat on a pavement looking lost (luckily no one mistook me for being drunk!) and once at home. My poor little bro came round and didn't know what to do - fed me drink from the fridge but it was sugar free so wasn't working and then he called the ambulance!! I'm putting exclamation marks now but those really were bad days. I would defo like another bubba and might get the pump - they are supposed to help I hear. 

Good luck to all of you still having hypos - it'll hopefully be over soon and then, like me, you'll be worrying about HYPERS and finishing cartridges in like 2/3 days and worrying how big the baby is in the growth scan!! It's never ending for us, sorry but true! But I am sure well worth it in the end!!


----------



## nemo1

pink23 said:


> mine was 2.1 today and all i had was a lovely headache to tell me
> By the way even though im not pregant i hope you dont ming me coming in a nd chating to you all xx

Hey of course you can come and chat!! You're a "been there, done that" person and I know with this being my first, I need all the advise from a fellow Type 1 that I can get!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Do you know what.....?! Am actually at the point where I honestly don't wanna put myself through this again and have any more children after this one! Isn't that sad?! :( I just hate this whole diabetes thing so much more when pregnant I just for once wish I could be normal and enjoy a pregnancy without all this hastle!
Sorry, just one of them days, can't get sugars below 8 and feel so crappy! Blaaahhhh


----------



## capel

nemo1 said:


> Ohh what's a baby's heart scan?? Ok, dumb question, they will obv look at the baby's heart. But I never got one - the consultant just looked at the baby's heart at the 21 week scan. Has anyone else had just a heart scan? Should I demand one?

In my hospital everyone that is diabetic is offered one. Apparently we have a higher risk of heart defects...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Well today ive had some worrying news. Not about the baby though

Had my eyes photographed on the 9th and today i got a letter saying they have reviewed them and i have background retinopathy :( dont need treatment or anything at mo but it will get progressively worse and i could go blind eventually :( its really worried me. Anyone have any experience of this??

oh and pregnancy can speed up the process of it developing faster :(


----------



## pink23

i had my eyes checked about everymonth i think. I still go now. How is your blood pressure during pregnancy. Apparently mine was high and the tablet helped. I have had to go on blood pressure tablets now and i Think its helped but the doc said last week i will probably end up with laser surgery.
Im having one of those days today. I need to lower my backround insulin as my blood keeps dropping to 2.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

pink23 said:


> i had my eyes checked about everymonth i think. I still go now. How is your blood pressure during pregnancy. Apparently mine was high and the tablet helped. I have had to go on blood pressure tablets now and i Think its helped but the doc said last week i will probably end up with laser surgery.
> Im having one of those days today. I need to lower my backround insulin as my blood keeps dropping to 2.
> Hope everyone is ok xx

BP been fine up to now.


----------



## nemo1

pink23 said:


> i had my eyes checked about everymonth i think. I still go now. How is your blood pressure during pregnancy. Apparently mine was high and the tablet helped. I have had to go on blood pressure tablets now and i Think its helped but the doc said last week i will probably end up with laser surgery.
> Im having one of those days today. I need to lower my backround insulin as my blood keeps dropping to 2.
> Hope everyone is ok xx


Hi pink23 I just read about your BP. I am now 29 weeks and since day 1 I've had high BP. My booking BP was 128/90 and when I go for my check ups every 2 weeks it's around that - or more - like 130/94. They put me on Asprin which really doesn't seem to be working. What tablet were you put on? And were your levels similar to mine or lower/higher? I am starting to worry as the BP will only just rise as I progress!


----------



## Jaybear5

I've been put on asprin which I'm told will help lower my BP. Guess I'll find out on thurs when I'm at clinic if it's working! X


----------



## nemo1

hey Jaybear let me know if it does work!! I'll be honest, I haven't taken mine regularly. 

I had my antenatal check up yday. It was at 9am and I was running late so didn't have time to put on make up at home. Got there, checked in (sounds like hotel doesn't it). They gave me the pot to wee on, went to loos and thought ok I HAVE to put make up on I look hideous. Literally I was looking so ill (so much for pregnancy glow). rummaged through bag and couldn't find my make up bag!! Then I realised I must have left it at my parents the night before. By this stage I was proper stressing out, AND I was going to work afterwards looking like THIS!

Came out of loos and was about to sit but the nurse called me in to get my BP checked. I was still huffing and puffing about the whole make up thing and KNEW BP would be high. BUT - it was the lowest it's ever been!! Maybe I should stress out more often!!


----------



## gozo06

Jaybear5 said:


> I've been put on asprin which I'm told will help lower my BP. Guess I'll find out on thurs when I'm at clinic if it's working! X

good luck at clinic today, hope all goes good

lincoln girl :hugs:

nothing happening here, feel sick mostly in evenings or if i drink too many cups of tea, seem to be putting on weight so need to watch what im doing, was in mat clothes by 12 weeks last time, what about you guys, that seemed very quick and was hoping to stay in normal clothes a bit longer this time


----------



## capel

Had my 20 scan today. Everything looks perfect and no sign of problems.:happydance:Baby looks the right size. And I am having a girl.:happydance:

Now next week for the baby heart scan. But I am much more reassured now.


----------



## nemo1

YAY thats great newsCapel!!! Now enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww congrats on your baby girl :) How lovely!

Well I think the Asprin is working cos I was super stressed yesterday due to being late for my apt and everything but it was 120/60 and they said that was great??? Who knows
They are pleased with how my sugars have come down and I just gotta keep doing what im doing. 
Had internal scan yesterday but she couldnt really get a good enough picture to date baby properly so am back up there in 3 weeks for another scan. Heres the pic anyway :) My little blob...lol x
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/Bubs8weekScan.jpg


----------



## gozo06

whoo hooo

congrats capel and jaybear, :happydance: so happy for you both


----------



## pink23

i was put on labetol i think and seemed to help but im on blood pressure tablets permanately now.
Beautiful picture jaybear and congrats on a being team pink capel.
Does anyone else find the heat affects there blood. I have had 3 hypos today. The heat for some reason makes my blood go lower quicker.
Hope everyone is getting on okxx


----------



## capel

No only the heat lower by blood the only hypo warning left is that I feel hot. It doesn't matter the room temperature if I start sweating I am hypo. If I am already hot it complicate things. And my classroom is SOOO hot. Yesterday it was 27 degrees. It is going to be a LONG spring/summer... I was advised yesterday by the MW to contact occupational health...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

great news jaybear and capel :happydance:

as for me, had 2 hypos today but it was my own fault as i did my ratios wrong :blush:

morning sickness is horrible at the mo. thought it was supposed to stop at this stage not start!!


----------



## Tanikit

Capel congrats on the baby girl!

Jaybear yay for a good scan.

LincolnGirl I was told during my last pregnancy that I was also starting with retinopathy but that pregnancy can make it look worse and that I should only get it rechecked when my baby is 6 months old as some of it can settle by then and it may look better (I sure hope so)

Capel that is strange - one of the signs I have of hypos is being really cold - never hot, so I guess everyone is different.

Still breastfeeding and my sugars are ok except for the morning one - it keeps going high early mornings probably because I try to stay in bed longer than I used to if the baby is asleep.

LincolnGirl week 12-15 was worst for me with hypos and morning sickness with both my pregnancies - it stopped at week 16 with my first and week 18 with my second so hopefully it won't be too much longer for you.


----------



## bethsbooboo

Hi, This is my first baby, I was diagnosed type 1 3 weeks ago and am being induced next week at 37 weeks. I'm on insulin with each meal and one overnight but my sugars are still so high, always around 7/8 before breakfast and sometimes as high as 10 after lunch, I am really watching what I'm eating and finding it so disheartening when I think my levels will be low then they are high. I had a growth scan at 33 + 2 and baby was 6lb 5oz and another at 35 + 2 where baby was 8lb 11oz. The consultants told me baby will have to go to special care as its sugar levels will be low after receiving my high levels for so long, I wanted to breastfeed but i'm not sure if that will be possible now? 
I'm still trying to get my head around the fact i'm type 1, the consultant says its unlikely to be gestational as my fasting level at my GTT was 8.1 and 2 hours later was 20 and aparantly with gestational its not that high.


----------



## capel

bethsbooboo said:


> Hi, This is my first baby, I was diagnosed type 1 3 weeks ago and am being induced next week at 37 weeks. I'm on insulin with each meal and one overnight but my sugars are still so high, always around 7/8 before breakfast and sometimes as high as 10 after lunch, I am really watching what I'm eating and finding it so disheartening when I think my levels will be low then they are high. I had a growth scan at 33 + 2 and baby was 6lb 5oz and another at 35 + 2 where baby was 8lb 11oz. The consultants told me baby will have to go to special care as its sugar levels will be low after receiving my high levels for so long, I wanted to breastfeed but i'm not sure if that will be possible now?
> I'm still trying to get my head around the fact i'm type 1, the consultant says its unlikely to be gestational as my fasting level at my GTT was 8.1 and 2 hours later was 20 and aparantly with gestational its not that high.

It is more or less what happened to me. I wasn't diabetic in my first pregnancy. Thougth I got GD, actually it was type 1. In the first moment the doctors thougth it was type 2 but when no tablet worked they got me to do a antibody test and found out that it was type 1. It was horribel because my levels were so high and nothing worked. It took me to get DKA for the GP to listen to me. So I am one of the rare cases that was diagnosed in my late 20s. I still managed to breastfeed my baby and I know that there are other type 1s here that are breastfeeding. It is just a little harder work, but everything now is a little harder anyway. 

Just to update, had my cardiac scan and baby heart looks perfect. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## gozo06

hi ladies

hope everyone and bumps are well

bethsbooboo - im pregnant with my third, still very early so im still nervous but with my first two i breast fed both till they were a year old,it is possible, just takes time to get use too, same as pregnancy but you can do it:thumbup:



capel - congrats on the scan:happydance:

not much happening here, sugars are a bit higherthen i want, when did everyones lows start kicking in


----------



## nemo1

bethsbooboo said:


> Hi, This is my first baby, I was diagnosed type 1 3 weeks ago and am being induced next week at 37 weeks. I'm on insulin with each meal and one overnight but my sugars are still so high, always around 7/8 before breakfast and sometimes as high as 10 after lunch, I am really watching what I'm eating and finding it so disheartening when I think my levels will be low then they are high. I had a growth scan at 33 + 2 and baby was 6lb 5oz and another at 35 + 2 where baby was 8lb 11oz. The consultants told me baby will have to go to special care as its sugar levels will be low after receiving my high levels for so long, I wanted to breastfeed but i'm not sure if that will be possible now?
> I'm still trying to get my head around the fact i'm type 1, the consultant says its unlikely to be gestational as my fasting level at my GTT was 8.1 and 2 hours later was 20 and aparantly with gestational its not that high.

Hey Bethsbooboo, being told you have type 1 diabetes is so hard, but being told whilst preggers must be even harder. 
I was diagnosed 8 years ago and first few months had a real hard time getting the sugars to be perfect. To be honest, I've only just mastered it!! During my first year, my morning sugars were ALWAYS high. My doc then suggested I change when I inject my long acting insulin (which I don't know if you're on) and since then the mornings have been perfect. Also I don't know if you carb count or not. I used to carb count (never worked to be honest and a massive hassle) and now, I just inject a fixed amount every day. I eat the same meals really so I've managed to figure out how many units I need to get a good reading 1 to 2 hours later. 

As far as I know breastfeeding is not a problem so hopefully you'll be fine.

I hope your bubba doesn't need to stay in special care for long and everything goes well!!


----------



## nemo1

Capel - CONGRATS on the healthy heart scan!! What a relief it must be!! 

How's everyone else doing? I went to my diabetic antenatal last week and was so proud of my amazing sugar control. Even the docs were proud and called me model patient and all. I KNEW I shouldn't have been so proud - I keep getting highs now!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

bethsbooboo said:


> Hi, This is my first baby, I was diagnosed type 1 3 weeks ago and am being induced next week at 37 weeks. I'm on insulin with each meal and one overnight but my sugars are still so high, always around 7/8 before breakfast and sometimes as high as 10 after lunch, I am really watching what I'm eating and finding it so disheartening when I think my levels will be low then they are high. I had a growth scan at 33 + 2 and baby was 6lb 5oz and another at 35 + 2 where baby was 8lb 11oz. The consultants told me baby will have to go to special care as its sugar levels will be low after receiving my high levels for so long, I wanted to breastfeed but i'm not sure if that will be possible now?
> I'm still trying to get my head around the fact i'm type 1, the consultant says its unlikely to be gestational as my fasting level at my GTT was 8.1 and 2 hours later was 20 and aparantly with gestational its not that high.

Hi hun

Dont let the consultant tell you your baby HAS to go to special care because that is not always the case.

with my first pregnancy, i was induced at 37 weeks due to rising levels of protein in my urine. anyway baby was born at 8 lbs 11oz. Yeah i hadnt had the best control over my pregnancy and i wouldnt class 10 as really high. Mine were a lot worse than that. My little one was checked at birth and she was something like 3.8 and then a few times afterwards at regular intervals and it was the same or a little higher. So what your consultant says is not always true, My baby didnt have to go into special care but yes it was a possibliilty. breast feeding is possible, you will just need more snacks before hand. 

good luck hun xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

I agree with Lincolngirl. My son was born at 38 weeks after an induction(which btw is standard I am told) and was 8lb 2oz( Yet at my 36 week growth scan they told me he was already measuring over 9lbs...lol) but I didnt have brilliant control during that pregnancy and his sugars were fine from what I can remember tho he did end up in the scbu as his temp was low and needing warming up. So please dont let them scare you! x x x

I am back up the hops this afternoon annoyingly. Was only there last week but they dont want to leave me 3 weeks till my next appointment(when I have my 12 weeks Scan) so have just gotta 'pop in' for a chat and to look at my bloods...Grrrrr!!!! 

Sugars are going OK, nothing too high(mainly between 4-9) which I am happier about now, the Consultant said they are consistant and that was the main thing even tho pre meals they can often be above the target range...But hey ho!

Hope everyone is doing ok?? x


----------



## Jaybear5

P.S Regarding breastfeeding.....I couldnt do it? Just made me sooooo poorly. I was going down to 1.3 after Jay only just started sucking. So had to nip that in the bud(xcuse the pun lol) sharpish! But I know alot of diabetics who manage just fine. Guess I was just unlucky....


----------



## bethsbooboo

Thanks ladies, hearing your stories has made me feel a bit better, I go weekly to see the consultant and every time they say how bad my sugars are etc so I think that's been making me worry. I am 28 I don't know when people are usually diagnosed? I'm on the long acting insulin at night as well, I've been having it before bed, around 11pm, is that right? They said to me to have a snack but I really don't feel like eating at that time and my sugars are high in the morning so would it be best to snack late or not?


----------



## nemo1

bethsbooboo said:


> Thanks ladies, hearing your stories has made me feel a bit better, I go weekly to see the consultant and every time they say how bad my sugars are etc so I think that's been making me worry. I am 28 I don't know when people are usually diagnosed? I'm on the long acting insulin at night as well, I've been having it before bed, around 11pm, is that right? They said to me to have a snack but I really don't feel like eating at that time and my sugars are high in the morning so would it be best to snack late or not?


You could be waking up with highs as you went low overnight? If you wake up for a wee in the middle of the night, check and see the result. I used to wake up with highs and it used to help me to have like a bowl of cereal or even a glass of milk before bed but I also hated snacking at night. I now inject the lantus in the morning and it's made a lot of difference but each person reacts differently. 

Don't let the docs worry you. Stress can cause mayhem on the sugar level as well. I was diagnosed when I was 20. I know someone else who was diagnosed at your age not too long ago.


----------



## Jaybear5

Just a quick update as been to see diabetic midwife this arvo and to my surprise in 5 weeks my hba1c has gone from 11.2 to now 8.4 :0) x


----------



## capel

Jaybear5 said:


> Just a quick update as been to see diabetic midwife this arvo and to my surprise in 5 weeks my hba1c has gone from 11.2 to now 8.4 :0) x

That's brilliant. And how often are you having app? I had every week for the first 13 weeks and now every two weeks.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Just a quick update as been to see diabetic midwife this arvo and to my surprise in 5 weeks my hba1c has gone from 11.2 to now 8.4 :0) x

fab news xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Every 1-2 weeks at the mo! Very annoying especially with trying to juggle childcare for my son! X


----------



## nemo1

Jaybear well done for getting your levels lowered!! 

Quick question to the ladies who already have children born whilst diabetic - were they normal or csection? How long did they keep you in and how long was bubba under observation? 

My MW hasn't really discussed any of this, nor if I will be induced earlier etc. Got an appointment on the 5th so I'll bring it up. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaybear5

I was induced at 38 weeks(standard at my hosp for any diabetic) had a 11 hr labour but got to 9cms and my sons head was the wrong way so couldn't deliver so I was rushed for an emergency section! During labour I was put on an insulin drip and monitored my own sugars(which I was not impressed about doing whilst in agony lol)...
Once Jayden was born his sugar levels were checked, given the once over and bought over to me! He was then able to stay with me but had his sugars checked every few hours


----------



## Jaybear5

Also I was kept in 3 days after so my total hospital stay = 6 days URGH....But that was cos of the section! X


----------



## Tanikit

My first baby was born 12 hours after an induction at 38 weeks - they used ventouse in the end. She spent one night in NICU for low sugar levels. 

My second daughter was born by emergency C-section 10 hours after an induction (also at 38 weeks) as her heart rate was dropping too much during contractions. She spent 4 nights in the NICU as they battled to get her sugars stabilised - they tried to keep her out of the NICU at first but her levels weren't coming up on the formula so she needed a drip and dextrose. Having longer in the NICU was actually better in the end as my first daughter still struggled quite a bit after she was released - I battled with her having a diarrhea, jaundice and being very tired all the time (possibly sugars) whereas my second daughter has been very healthy since coming home.

I spent three nights in hospital with my first daughter (the 3rd night was because of the jaundice - we get 2 nights with a vaginal delivery) and 4 nights with my second (the 4th night was because they hadn't releaased her yet and I was breastfeeding - we get 3 nights with a C-section)


----------



## pink23

Caleb was born by c-section due to pre-e at 36 weeks. I didnt know about what was going to happen before this they always said i would find out the next time. I was in hospital for 5 days but that was through choice as caleb was still on specail care and they kept saying he was coming to my room but in the end I had to go home.xx
well done on bha1c jaybear xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nemo1 said:


> Jaybear well done for getting your levels lowered!!
> 
> Quick question to the ladies who already have children born whilst diabetic - were they normal or csection? How long did they keep you in and how long was bubba under observation?
> 
> My MW hasn't really discussed any of this, nor if I will be induced earlier etc. Got an appointment on the 5th so I'll bring it up.
> 
> Thanks!

My little girl was born by c-section. I was induced due to rising protein levels in my urine. All was going normally until she got stuck so it was an emergency section. I had her early hours of sunday morning and went home on the tuesday. They did want to keep me in an extra day as i kept hypoing but i wanted to be at home as something bad happened at the hospital and i justb wanted to be out of there!!! So i discharged myself and my daughter!

She was under observation for a few hours but that was it.


----------



## pink23

The worst thing I hated was no one knows how to treat a hypo properly. I suffered a mini bad one and after them trying hyostop which oh told them wouldnt work they finally decided to put me on glucose drip after 5 mins of deciding what to do. I know they cant know everything but surely a bit of knowledge would help xx sorry just a little rant xx


----------



## nemo1

Thanks all 4 the info. just preparing myself! 

Pink23 I know what u mean about hypos treatment. my friend recently got admitted due to UTI. she had a packet of chocolate buttons but hypoed few mins later but nurse wouldn't treat it saying the buttons would do the job. until of course she lost consciousness n had 2 go on drip.


----------



## nemo1

OOh yes and happy mothers day to all u lovely mummies!


----------



## gozo06

morning everyone, hope everyone is well

nothing much happening here, there is not a diabetic/antenatal clinic for another 4 weeks so wont be seen till then, not heard anything from doc either but im only coming up for 8 weeks, when did you guys get seen???

as for hospitals, with my first son they had me on an insulin and a glucouse drip, i keep telling them that my sugars were way too high but the just kept saying, "but the book says..." they left my sugars running around 18 for two days, needless to say first son ended up in special care for a week sorting out sugars


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nemo1 said:


> Thanks all 4 the info. just preparing myself!
> 
> Pink23 I know what u mean about hypos treatment. my friend recently got admitted due to UTI. she had a packet of chocolate buttons but hypoed few mins later but nurse wouldn't treat it saying the buttons would do the job. until of course she lost consciousness n had 2 go on drip.


:o thats shocking!!!


----------



## funkym

Hi everyone - can i please join you all :flower:

Let me introduce myself, my name is Mary, type 1 diabetic for 8 years, I am 33, live in Liverpool and currently 5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby :happydance:

I have just read this thread and most of you seem to have low b/s in 1st trimester. Mine is the opposite and tends to be around 13!! My hba1c is 8.5 which isnt great!! With my LO it was 6.8!! 

Hope to get you kow you all :flower:


----------



## nemo1

funkym said:


> Hi everyone - can i please join you all :flower:
> 
> Let me introduce myself, my name is Mary, type 1 diabetic for 8 years, I am 33, live in Liverpool and currently 5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby :happydance:
> 
> I have just read this thread and most of you seem to have low b/s in 1st trimester. Mine is the opposite and tends to be around 13!! My hba1c is 8.5 which isnt great!! With my LO it was 6.8!!
> 
> Hope to get you kow you all :flower:

Hi funkym congrats on your pregnancy!! 

My low b/s started after about week 8 - not sure about everyone else? First 4-6 weeks were really high. Hopefully it won't happen to you but BE PREPARED FOR LOWS!!!


----------



## Tanikit

With both my pregnancies my sugars only dropped low around week 7/8 - before that they were rather erratic (highs and lows) Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## capel

The same here, lows after 7/8 weeks.

And gozo06 I was seen at 5 weeks, then 6 weeks 2 weeks break because I was away for christmas then every week after untill 16 weeks when I stoped having the horrible hypos. Now every second week.

And the midwife said that I can book as many appointments as I want. But that is not due to diabetes, but because of the complications I had during my daughter delivery.So I am very pleased up to now. Consultant appointment in two weeks...


----------



## capel

The same here, lows after 7/8 weeks.

And gozo06 I was seen at 5 weeks, then 6 weeks 2 weeks break because I was away for christmas then every week after untill 16 weeks when I stoped having the horrible hypos. Now every second week.

And the midwife said that I can book as many appointments as I want. But that is not due to diabetes, but because of the complications I had during my daughter delivery.So I am very pleased up to now. Consultant appointment in two weeks...


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi all, 

Just wondering if anybody is having problems with there sugars overnight? 

I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and since i found out i was pregnant i have been struggling with this. One day i'll wake up and its ok and others it has gone right up.

I adjust my insulin an then end up having hypos during the night so the hospital tell me to drop the dose again. 

My daytime readings are pretty good just the night time ones that are the problem now xx


----------



## capel

More or less same problem, but with no hypos overnight. But I increase my nighttime background every 3 days but it is still high. I now have to try increase my dinner time to see if it helps. I am 22 weeks and 3 days so same stage as you...


----------



## pinkbump2011

Well i increased mine again last night and no hypos and reading of 4.2 this morning so hopefully will be same again tonight and tomorrow :)


----------



## capel

pinkbump2011 said:


> Well i increased mine again last night and no hypos and reading of 4.2 this morning so hopefully will be same again tonight and tomorrow :)

Great level!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi girls any advice about coping with a sickness and diarriah(sp) bug?! Am totally wiped out struggling to test/jab and eat :( I feel so shocking!
Is there anything I can take or do?!


----------



## capel

Last time I had it I rung NHS direct. They told me not to stop background insulin, to test every hour and if going low to have some sugary drink, but a little at a time. If can't keep it down and still going low to cal an ambulance. I hope you are OK and don't need one.


----------



## nemo1

Jaybear5 said:


> Hi girls any advice about coping with a sickness and diarriah(sp) bug?! Am totally wiped out struggling to test/jab and eat :( I feel so shocking!
> Is there anything I can take or do?!


I had same bug at 25 weeks. I couldn't keep anything down, not even liquid. Called NHS Direct and they told me to go in to A&E. They checked my wee and said I was badly dehydrated so put me on drip. I vomitted there a couple of times so they also gave me injection and I stopped vomitting. Got a nice private room as they didn't want me to sleep in ward with others and spread bug!

If you can keep food down, drink lucozade sport as that has err not sure of speeling.. electrolytes?? It helps with dehydration a lot. 

Hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks girls! X


----------



## pink23

hope your feeling ok jaybear xx


----------



## nemo1

Hope everyone is well. Me not so good, cold a cold :-( 

Start mat leave soon so that's currently what's keeping me going!! 

Also have my 32 week growth scan tomorrow - REALLY SCARED!! Sugars were so perfect in 2nd tri but now they seem high for no reason. I'm not even eating as much as I did in 2nd tri. I've lost appetite completely. I also think baby has moved as I now feel kicks on both sides of my tummy AT THE SAME TIME. How can they do that unless they are lying across? Hmmm. 

Any advice on how to lower sugar and not get depressed every time I check and it's high? 

To ladies who have babies - can I ask what you 3rd tri HBA1Cs were. 

Thanks.


----------



## capel

Today I got my neddles changed to the 4mm ones. So much easier to do injections. Specially now my tummy is growing. I love them, I won't be going back to the old big ones.

Anyway, anyone having problems with insulin absorption(sp)? My humalog is peaking 2.5/3h after injections. I checked and two DSN checked and I have no lumps. There is no reason for that to be happening but who knows? The problem now is very high levels 1.5 hours after and hypos at 3h. I mean like 12 at 1.5h and 2 at 3h. Crazy...


----------



## Tanikit

I never had an HbA1c for the third trimester - it was supposed to be done as the baby was delivered, but got forgotten, but I had a lot of hypos in the third trimester mainly at 30 weeks and 33 weeks. My first pregnancy my levels were a lot higher in the third trimester so the hypos were a surprise this time and landed me in hospital for a while - they had to drop my insulin levels to 50% in that time and I was still going low - it was not the placenta, so probably had to do with baby's growth. After 35 weeks my insulin rose again back to the levels it was at at 32 weeks and stayed stable til my baby was delivered. Hang in there - you are almost there.

Capel couldn't you maybe take your insulin an hour or so before you eat to prevent those levels and the hypos? Maybe its a hormonal thing if you haven't changed what you eat.


----------



## broodyb

Hey, Ive just found out im pregnant and was looking for some information like this so i know what to expect. Im type 1 diabetic and now if i start hypo'ing for no reason ill know why. 

Ive been doing research and really worried about the babys health if i have too many high's or low's. Can anyone please put my mind at rest and tell me honestly that most babys with type 1 diabetic mothers have very healthy lives?????? Im going to worry 24/7 for 9 months!!! :(


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, I've just had my second daughter and both my children are perfectly healthy. (3.5 years and 2 months old now) The second pregnancy was much harder than the first but everything went fine - it is more complicated and much harder than a normal pregnancy. You do not need 100% perfect sugar levels (mine cretainly weren't) but try your best and get them as well controlled as you possibly can. Becuase of trying to get them well controlled they are likely to go low (that and a number of other reasons) so just be aware and handle it as best you can. Good luck - hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies. had my 16 week scan and all growing well x


----------



## pink23

yey lincoln girl x
Im hopefuly ttc this december so trying to eat better and get my hba1c down xx


----------



## capel

Lincoln Girl said:


> hi ladies. had my 16 week scan and all growing well x

Good news!!


----------



## nemo1

Lincoln Girl said:


> hi ladies. had my 16 week scan and all growing well x

Awesome!!! That's great news!! I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly!


----------



## pinkbump2011

Hi ladies just a quick one I'm currently 25+2 and over last few days i've noticed my blood sugars have been higher than normal even though taking the same amount of insulin and not eating any more than normal. I know they say this happens in pregnancy so it will need adjusting but i'm finding i'll eat and a couple of hours later it will still be quite high and then a couple of hours after that i'll hypo. x


----------



## capel

pinkbump2011 it could be me writing that post. I am experiencing the same. High levels after 3h after eating and then hypo later. My DSN thougth it could be problems with insulin absorption as I am still doing my injections in my tummy. She changed my needles to the 4mm ones to see if it helps. I need now to test to see if there is any difference. And now I eat the same amount of carbs every meal. With my insulin needs changing so fast I decided to cut one variable so adjusting the dose is easier.


----------



## capel

Oh, and I had my first appointment with the consultant ob. And she was lovely. I can have any kind of delivery I want, provided it is before 39 weeks. So I think that if the baby comes on its own, then I can have it naturaly, otherwise c-section. I refuse to be induced because last time it went horribly wrong. And if for some reason I do go into labour she wants to be there and all decisions regarding the delivery will be made by her or the other consultant. So I am more relaxed about it all.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I have been moving them from my legs to arms to stomach so its defo not absorption. My concern now is obviously the higher sugars are when the baby starts to get bigger. I have an appointment with diabetes nurse on tues so hopefully she can help sort me out x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

im having blood sugar probs again ladies. Its not hypos now, im just always high!!

Past few days ive been no lower than 8.4 and that was a one off. Mostly between 12 and 15!! think i need to up my ratio. Gosh i forgot pregnancy was such had work!


----------



## pink23

hi all.
just a quick question what were your hba1c before your got pregnant. We are thinking of moving our ttc date to june and last hba1c was 9. I know this isnt the level they want but I am getting my levels right .
Im going to see the doc soon because of bp so need my tablets changing then going to see diabetic midwife then for extra help x


----------



## capel

My hba1c was 5.7 but I went to preconception clinic for 6 months before TTC. I got it down from 12. I cut a lot of carbs and had a very strict diet. I am eating more normally now. I think the obssessive testing helped a lot. Now it is 4.7 and I am being told off for it being too low...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

pink23 said:


> hi all.
> just a quick question what were your hba1c before your got pregnant. We are thinking of moving our ttc date to june and last hba1c was 9. I know this isnt the level they want but I am getting my levels right .
> Im going to see the doc soon because of bp so need my tablets changing then going to see diabetic midwife then for extra help x

i think it was about 11.5 pre preg and now 8.5 so a big improvement for me. not the best but good for me x


----------



## pink23

thanks everyone. im going to see the diabetic midwife about pre conception clinic and the doctor about my blood pressure tablets xx


----------



## Jaybear5

My hba1c was 11.4 Pre preg :( but down to 8.4 already(that was in march) so hopefully lower now! X


----------



## pink23

im glad a few of you had high hba1cs. mine was before caleb and i didnt go to the pre conception clinic.
Cant wait to ttc xx 
hope everyones well x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

found out yesterday my hba1c is now 7.8 compared to 8.5 (ish) about 5/6 weeks ago :D


----------



## Tanikit

Mine were about 9.3 pre conception both times and went down to 6.9 (7.0 second pregnancy) although that was with a lot of hypos so they didn't want it any lower than that.

Lincoln Girl hang in there your insulin will probably rise fast now - nasty second trimester but at least the hypos should be less likely now. Well done on the hba1c.


----------



## Jaybear5

Anyone have any tips for injecting in belly?!
They adviced me to do it there for better absorption etc but my god I hate it and it hurts so bad every time even with 4mm needles :( can't wait to go back to my legs!


----------



## capel

I always injected in my tummy, with no problems with the 8mm needles. But pregnancy has made it more sensitive and now sometimes I do experience pain even with the 4mm needles. I don't know if there is any relationship but it never hurt before and now it does... So no god tip but I hope you will find a way...


----------



## broodyb

I havent haf any symptoms atall with my pregnancy yet and i havent experienced these extreme hypos that all diabetics have mentioned yet. im a little concerned.


----------



## nemo1

broodyb said:


> I havent haf any symptoms atall with my pregnancy yet and i havent experienced these extreme hypos that all diabetics have mentioned yet. im a little concerned.


Hehe don't be concerned!! Be GLAD you haven't had the hypos!!! I'm telling you those few months were the worst months of my life and I wouldn't want anyone to go through it!! Hopefully you'll be fine!! And tbh, you still got a couple of weeks. My hypos started week 8/9.


----------



## broodyb

Ah ok thank you that makes me feel a little better - although not so happy that i still have them to look forward to!!


----------



## Tanikit

Still early days broodyb - have you had a scan yet or have one planned (one of the advantages of being diabetic is getting more scans)


----------



## broodyb

I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow so i guess it depends how soon i get refered? will i have a scan at my first hospital appointment???


----------



## midori1999

I hope no-one minds me popping in here and that everyones' pregnancy is going well? I am normally on the GD thread as I just have Gestational Diabetes as opposed to type 1 or 2, but I was after some information on insulin and I thought more ladies here would have experience of that. 

I was diagnosed at 24 weeks and had my first diabetic clinic appointment at 25 weeks. After the first week they put me on slow acting insulin each night (Levemir) and then after another week, so at 26 weeks, they put me on fast acting before each meal. (Novorapid) I started on 12 units Levemir and 3 Novorapid before each meal. That has gradually increased as time went on and then a few weeks ago the clinic told me I could increase the levels of insulin myself if I needed to to keep my blood glucose within target as they simply couldn't see me often enough to increase it themselves. All fine so far. 

The thing that is worrying me is that I am now 31+4 and my insulin requirements seem to be increasing quite rapidly. I am increasing it every 2-3 days as they suggested, but my blood glucose readings seem to be going up if anything, they certainly aren't lowering as I increase the insulin, so I assume my insulin resistance is going up rapidly. I have been told to increase the levemir by 2 units at once and the novorapid by one unit at a time, so that's what I am doing. I am alone in the house with just my children at the moment as my husband lives away for work, so I am a little worried about giving myself a hypo if I'm not careful, although I currently rarely get readings under 5mmol and never under 4mmol. 

I worry I am doing something wrong. I am sticking to low GI foods where I can, but the dietician suggested carb counting was the way to go and has suggested 40g carbs with breakfast, 50g each at lunch and dinner, then 3 snacks of 10g of carbs each per day and another 10g of carbs as milk in tea or coffee. I am allowing myself the very odd 'treat', of say, maybe a scoop of icecream, but make sure I stay within my carb count for each meal and am very careful. Breakfast seems the worst, which I know is quite common. 

Does anyone have any advice? Is this normal at this stage of pregnancy?


----------



## Lincoln Girl

midori1999 said:


> I hope no-one minds me popping in here and that everyones' pregnancy is going well? I am normally on the GD thread as I just have Gestational Diabetes as opposed to type 1 or 2, but I was after some information on insulin and I thought more ladies here would have experience of that.
> 
> I was diagnosed at 24 weeks and had my first diabetic clinic appointment at 25 weeks. After the first week they put me on slow acting insulin each night (Levemir) and then after another week, so at 26 weeks, they put me on fast acting before each meal. (Novorapid) I started on 12 units Levemir and 3 Novorapid before each meal. That has gradually increased as time went on and then a few weeks ago the clinic told me I could increase the levels of insulin myself if I needed to to keep my blood glucose within target as they simply couldn't see me often enough to increase it themselves. All fine so far.
> 
> The thing that is worrying me is that I am now 31+4 and my insulin requirements seem to be increasing quite rapidly. I am increasing it every 2-3 days as they suggested, but my blood glucose readings seem to be going up if anything, they certainly aren't lowering as I increase the insulin, so I assume my insulin resistance is going up rapidly. I have been told to increase the levemir by 2 units at once and the novorapid by one unit at a time, so that's what I am doing. I am alone in the house with just my children at the moment as my husband lives away for work, so I am a little worried about giving myself a hypo if I'm not careful, although I currently rarely get readings under 5mmol and never under 4mmol.
> 
> I worry I am doing something wrong. I am sticking to low GI foods where I can, but the dietician suggested carb counting was the way to go and has suggested 40g carbs with breakfast, 50g each at lunch and dinner, then 3 snacks of 10g of carbs each per day and another 10g of carbs as milk in tea or coffee. I am allowing myself the very odd 'treat', of say, maybe a scoop of icecream, but make sure I stay within my carb count for each meal and am very careful. Breakfast seems the worst, which I know is quite common.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? Is this normal at this stage of pregnancy?

It all sound pretty normal hun. Its bloody hard work and usually your insulin just keeps going up and up.

no advice just :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

well i had another bad hypo again last night :( Fell asleep at 5pm and woke up about 8 having a hypo. I remember trying to eat my mobile phone at one point :wacko: Roll on september!!!


----------



## gozo06

hi all, just a quick update, i had my scan on tuesday, the nuchal screening one, all looked ok:thumbup: and they put me at 11+2, i thought i was 11+6 so not too far off, got a diabetic appointment in a couple of weeks time so will find out how sugars have been then will fall into diabetic/antenatal clnic the following month

hope everyone else is coping with sugar levels and everything that comes with our bundles of joy:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Midori insulin resistance usually keeps increasing til about 36 weeks pregnant so it is normal for your levels to go up and up. I think you are possibly trying to keep your levels on a very strict schedule as having them all above 4mmol is actually what you want else you will go low. It is the ones more than 10 that you need to be wary of and also try to have them below 8 if you can. I know this is not what GDs are usually told but it is almost impossible on insulin to get it to the perfect levels they want - if they are really going high (12s and above) then you may need to use a scale and give yourself an extra 1-2 units (eg at 12mmol give yourself an extra 1 units, at 14mmol give yourself an extra 2 units and so on - the amount you gives depends how sensitive you are to the insulin and since it is GD I would suspect you might need even less)

LincolnGirl you sound like you are having a pregnancy like my last one - hang in there, it'll be over before you know it. Are you raising your insulin levels now - I found I had to raise them and decrease them all the time (not just raise them) as I went low very often - I think week 22-24 were my best.

Congrats gogo - nearly through the first trimester!

I have been getting low levels lately - nothing like the pregnancy where I was often in the 1s, but last night I didn't even feel low and they were 2.7 so I am trying to be a bit more careful now and have lowered the insulin slightly - I think its from the weight loss and breastfeeding as my baby is reaching the 3 month growth spurt now.


----------



## midori1999

Thanks ever so much for the replies. 

Tanikit, sorry, I didn't explain myself very well. :blush: I was more referring to my levels not going too low in relation to that meaning I am less likely to have a hypo (hopefully!) as I increase my insulin. It's something I've managed to avoid so far and want to keep it that way if I can. 

I don't get many readings over 10mmol. I think the values they give GD's to stick to are much stricter than for other diabetics. It's 3.5-5.9 before meals and then under 7.8mmol 1 hour after meals, so tight! They think I am doing OK, it's mainly my fasting and after breakfast readings I have most trouble with. After dinner are usually OK or in the low 8's, but then they go up later on before bed, so I might try an extra unit of insulin before my evening meal and see if that has a knock on effect on my late evening and fasting readings. 

It's reassurring to know that it is not unusual for insulin requirements to increase so quickly. Thankyou!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Tanikit said:


> Midori insulin resistance usually keeps increasing til about 36 weeks pregnant so it is normal for your levels to go up and up. I think you are possibly trying to keep your levels on a very strict schedule as having them all above 4mmol is actually what you want else you will go low. It is the ones more than 10 that you need to be wary of and also try to have them below 8 if you can. I know this is not what GDs are usually told but it is almost impossible on insulin to get it to the perfect levels they want - if they are really going high (12s and above) then you may need to use a scale and give yourself an extra 1-2 units (eg at 12mmol give yourself an extra 1 units, at 14mmol give yourself an extra 2 units and so on - the amount you gives depends how sensitive you are to the insulin and since it is GD I would suspect you might need even less)
> 
> LincolnGirl you sound like you are having a pregnancy like my last one - hang in there, it'll be over before you know it. Are you raising your insulin levels now - I found I had to raise them and decrease them all the time (not just raise them) as I went low very often - I think week 22-24 were my best.
> 
> Congrats gogo - nearly through the first trimester!
> 
> I have been getting low levels lately - nothing like the pregnancy where I was often in the 1s, but last night I didn't even feel low and they were 2.7 so I am trying to be a bit more careful now and have lowered the insulin slightly - I think its from the weight loss and breastfeeding as my baby is reaching the 3 month growth spurt now.

they are slowly on the rise again. Recently put them up but i think i still need more :(


----------



## capel

My insulin requirements go up all the time. this week I increased my backgroung by 4 units in the morning and 2 units at night. Today I had the best levels in all week, with only a 3.4 not perfect. 
The only concern is that I am mesuring too big. My fundal heigth was 29cm at 26 weeks. I will see in two weeks time at my 28 weeks growth scan.


----------



## Jaybear5

Well I've hit the 2nd tri and BOOM here come the high sugars! Fabulous :(


----------



## nemo1

Jaybear I'm not sure why I burst out laughing at your post and was rolling around on the bed!! It's not even THAT funny as you are worrying about how to get them down etc. I am having extreme mood swings recently!! 

The good thing about 2nd tri sugars is you can control them. The 1st tri sugar levels have a mind of their own!! 

3rd tri for me is touch wood the best tri so far. Not sure if they stabalise in 3rd tri but mine have been so under control. Sometimes I think maybe my machine is wrong (like I had a massive slice of M&S victoria sponge cake yday and 2 hours later my sugar was 4.1) so I go to my parents and use my dad's machine thinking maybe my one is busted but it's not!! 

Midori I really hope you get things under control. Diabetes is confusing. Sometimes I have salad for lunch (with 2 small potatoes for carbs) and my sugar is high and sometimes I will have maccy ds with apple pie and sugar is perfect! Very unpredictable!

Gozo really glad your nuchal scan went well!!


----------



## Tanikit

Nearly there nemo - do you have plans yet for the delivery? Are you sure your sugars aren't dropping now you have reached 36 weeks (based on the good level when eating sweet stuff)


----------



## nemo1

My readings are MUCH lower than they were say mid second tri. Do they drop at this time? I haven't had a diabetic appointment for last 3 weeks but have one tomorrow so will ask. 

Also not sure about delivery. Got a 36 week scan on Thurs and they'll decide whether or not to induce me. In my 32 week scan the consultant said if the growth continues to be on track, they'll let me go to 40 weeks but not over 40 weeks. Not sure if thats ok or normal? 

Also I have some sad news. My hubby had a general check up the other day and his fasting blood sugar was 9 :-(

I am so sad. I tell him ALL THE TIME to not take his health for granted. I knew this would happen. I am worried about our baby and baby's future.


----------



## capel

Sorry to hear about your husband. 

Regarding inductions in my hospital they induce ALL type 1 diabetics at 38 weeks regardless of baby growth. But I know that some hospitals don't. Will you have any kind of non stress test or something to check if the placenta is ok?


----------



## broodyb

capel said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband.
> 
> Regarding inductions in my hospital they induce ALL type 1 diabetics at 38 weeks regardless of baby growth. But I know that some hospitals don't. Will you have any kind of non stress test or something to check if the placenta is ok?

why do they induce all at 38 weeks??? just curious


----------



## capel

broodyb said:


> capel said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband.
> 
> Regarding inductions in my hospital they induce ALL type 1 diabetics at 38 weeks regardless of baby growth. But I know that some hospitals don't. Will you have any kind of non stress test or something to check if the placenta is ok?
> 
> why do they induce all at 38 weeks??? just curiousClick to expand...

Apparently because there is a higher risk of stillbirth after 38 weeks due to the placenta in diabetics maturing too quickly.


----------



## Jaybear5

My hospital do inductions at 38 weeks to and will not let you go over x


----------



## pink23

I think ours is the same all though my hospital still didnt tell me what was happening at 36 weeks then in the end i had a c-section as my monster wasnt ready to come out lol xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Not sure if anyone can answer me or help, but I asked my diabetic MW about having a Vbac this time round,(had emergency c-section after a 3 day induction and 11 hour labour with my son) and she said yes thats fine, but you will only be allowed to be induced for 1 day, if by the end of the day you are not in 'active labour' you will have a c-section regardless....:( Is this right? Doesnt seem fair and am not sure the reason why as she didnt have much time to explain, but its left me worried that I still wont get my natural birth.


----------



## Tanikit

Here we are also induced at 38 weeks (give or take a few days either way) because of the risk of stillbirth. I don't think I'd be allowed a VBAC now for a number of reasons - usually a VBAC needs to be a natural birth and you cannot have pitocin becaues it puts too much strain on the uterus and can lead to uterine rupture so to just rely on the gel could take too long. Also they do not want to leave a diabetic on an insulin drip too long and sugars need to be tested so regularly during labour that with bith my labours I was not allowed to go longer than 12-16 hours. My first baby was born after 12 hours anyway and the second was a C-section because the baby was getting distressed after 10 hours (she would have been born in the next couple of hours anyway if she hadn't been distressed as I was quite far dilated by then)

By 38 weeks I had had it with the pregnancy and wanted the baby out anyway (obviously I wouldn't have done anything not in my baby's best interest but it helped that I wanted her out anyway)


----------



## pink23

just booked my preconception appointment for next week. Blood sugars still up and down, cant seem to shake off the morning highs. 
Im not sure about the induction/c-section jaybear but hope you get it sorted and can have a vbac xx


----------



## nemo1

Hi ladies, came 4 my diab antenatal appointment. My hba is apparently low for 3rd tri (5.8) n my readings r generally low without change in insulin so now I've been admitted to b monitored :( 

Here I was thinking I was doing good job of keeping sugars in check but apparently low sugars could suggest placenta problems :( 

Just can't get it right can we! I've had scan n baby ok. Now they will strap me onto CTG machine n monitor baby overnight. If things don't look good then baby will b delivered early. 

Personally I think its coz I've changed my lifestyle since being on mat leave. Eating healthy n being mire active. Told doc this but she wants to still check all is ok. I suppose I should b glad with the extra monitoring!


----------



## pink23

hope they sort it nemo. Its horrible being in hospital xx


----------



## capel

Nemo1 hope all is well.


----------



## Jaybear5

Nemo hope all is well...I hate the fact that you just can't win can you? Big Hugs x


----------



## nemo1

Hi all, thanks. Am back home. They just monitored baby's heartbeat using the CTG machine (which I am guessing is the non stress test of placenta as mentioned above). All looks fine and baby's growth is also fine. I was so scared as my notes said this: 1) Admit 2) Do scan 3) Monitor on CTG twice 4) Deliver if needed. As I was walking from antenatal clinic into maternity ward reading my notes, step 4 freaked me out!!! 

Early night tonight me thinks. No sleep in the ward. It was boiling in there!! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## pink23

glad your home nemo and baby stoll doing well xx


----------



## capel

Happy to hear the good news.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Glad to hear your home nemo xx


----------



## Tanikit

Nemo thinking of you and hope all is well. If they have been consistantly low then you are probably fine - placwental problems usually dive at 36 weeks if there are placental problems though there are other reasons for the lows.


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you are home hun and all is well....Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight. Take care x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Just back from my fortnightly check up and the Drs are that pleased with how im doing they don't want to see me for a whole month! :) yippeeee
Also heard babies heartbeat for the first time today and I've got my gender scan booked for next week so all in all I am so bloody happy :) x x


----------



## pink23

yey. Glad you havent got to go back until a month, it makes it so much easier i hated going every 2 weeks xx


----------



## pink23

I think I had a bad hypo last night, i remember having my usual jerks ( when I have a bad hypo) and I was trying to stop it. I dont know why but i got really sweaty. I dont think I even got to get anything I must of just gone back to sleep. 
Woke up to 3.9 but im just really dizzy , dont know why. I just hope i dont suffer them through my pregancy. Its horrible how you go from being ok then out of it. Hope everyones ok x


----------



## gozo06

glad everything ok nemo


----------



## nemo1

Thanks all. 

Jaybear glad you don't have to go for a month!! That is rare but awesome!! Let us know the gender! 

In the emergency scan I had on Tues, the lady told me the gender accidentily. Well long strory, she was measuring the thigh bone and asked me "know what it is?" and I assumed she was asking me if I knew what she was measuring so I said "yep" and she said oh good "here is your son's testicles"!!!!!!!!! I don't mind knowing, I've wanted to know but couldn't as hubby didn't want to and he's been with me to every scan except this unplanned one!

Pink23 do you keep anything beside your bed as emergency for hypos? I usually keep those tiny coke cans everywhere, in my bag, at work, in the car. They are perfect and enough to treat a hypo and not make my sugars too high afterwards.


----------



## pink23

i do but this one time i hadnt , normally i have lucozade everywhere lolx
how was your husbabd when he found out your having a boy nemo xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

i always carry a bottle of lucazade in my bag which is with me all the time unless im at work then its only in my locker.


----------



## pink23

i've stocked up and the lucozade is now on the window sill xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

my fridge is full of it :haha:

Keep having the lows again :( thought they had stopped but 3 days now ive been having them in evening xx


----------



## pink23

i wish we could ban hypos xx


----------



## capel

pink23 said:


> i wish we could ban hypos xx

we can only dream.


----------



## Tanikit

Pink23 I'd love to ban hypos - am getting them almost daily despite insulin adjustments because of the breastfeeding and its a bit dangerous with 2 small children to look after and no one around to help most of the time.

Nemo glad you are back and baby still fine. When is your next appointment?

LincolnGirl sorry to hear about the hypos. Hope you can get them sorted out again soon.


----------



## nemo1

Tanikit hope you're handling it all well. I dread it when I think about hypoing once little one is here. My next app is tomorrow. I don't feel the baby move as much anymore. Like I hear stories about elbows poking out or kicks in the ribs and I've not experienced any of that so getting a bit worried so will mention it tomorrow. 

Capel I just realised you are entering 3rd tri!! YAY!!! I can't wait to LEAVE 3rd tri. Every day is constant worry now!! Is it moving? Is the chord wrapped round neck? Am I eating enough? Bla bla bla!

Pink23 hubby doesn't want to know baby's sex although he keeps jumping me with questions such as "so how is your BOY today" and stare at me for a reaction. Lucky I have the best pokerface!!! 

Seems like all of you ladies stock up on lucozade. How much of it do you drink as that stuff always sends my sugars sky high. Maybe I over do it and a couple of sips is enough?


----------



## Tanikit

Kirima never kicked me in the ribs for some reason. Will this be your last appointment nemo? By now you won't be feeling kicks but you should still feel movements of some sort - get it checked rather though.

No hypos today yay - guess the insulin needed to go down quite a bit. When I drink lucozade it had to be very little also.


----------



## pink23

I go over the top with lucozade and if sometimes my blood is 2 I can drink a 380ml bottle, but if im at work I dont really get chance to have my carb afterwards so it doesnt seem to go up that much.
xx


----------



## capel

Third tri just started and I want it over. I can't remember it being so hard with DD. I am tired, my legs are hurting. And I am worried from the moment I decided to have another baby. I had problems during delivery and DD is disabled because of it. I am terrified of giving birth again.


----------



## pink23

i hope you feel better soon capel. Have you got any pain relief for your legs? xx


----------



## nemo1

Oh Capel I hope this pregnancy goes smoothly. If you're scared of the delivery (which I am sure will be fine) what do you think about c section? A lot of people prefer it as it's easier on the baby and the cut they make is so small apparently. 

Tanikit your daughter has an amazing name!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nemo1 said:


> Tanikit hope you're handling it all well. I dread it when I think about hypoing once little one is here. My next app is tomorrow. I don't feel the baby move as much anymore. Like I hear stories about elbows poking out or kicks in the ribs and I've not experienced any of that so getting a bit worried so will mention it tomorrow.
> 
> Capel I just realised you are entering 3rd tri!! YAY!!! I can't wait to LEAVE 3rd tri. Every day is constant worry now!! Is it moving? Is the chord wrapped round neck? Am I eating enough? Bla bla bla!
> 
> Pink23 hubby doesn't want to know baby's sex although he keeps jumping me with questions such as "so how is your BOY today" and stare at me for a reaction. Lucky I have the best pokerface!!!
> 
> Seems like all of you ladies stock up on lucozade. How much of it do you drink as that stuff always sends my sugars sky high. Maybe I over do it and a couple of sips is enough?

i drink at least half a small bottle when hypoing. Sometimes its the right amount and other times it sends me sky high. I cant win!



capel said:


> Third tri just started and I want it over. I can't remember it being so hard with DD. I am tired, my legs are hurting. And I am worried from the moment I decided to have another baby. I had problems during delivery and DD is disabled because of it. I am terrified of giving birth again.

:( bless you hun, i know how your feeling.

As nemo said have you thought about a planned section? Ive asked for one as my labour with my daughter was so long and drawn out after being induced and she still got stuck ( as she was big) so i ended up with a section in the end. I dont want the same to happen again and a section will be easier so i can plan around the date they give me for my daughter as we have no family close by to rely to if i went into labour on my own.


----------



## nemo1

F******************CCKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Sorry, I never swear but thats the only word going round and round in my head.

I am being induced tomorrow. (more swear words). 

I had my usual antenatal checkup and mentioned the hardly no movement. So they strapped me on CTG again. In 30 mins baby moved 7 times which is wonderful. After CTG, I went back to see the diab doc and the obs doc. Told them, yes ok it moved now but generally it doesn't. The obs lady was "ok we'll induce you" and starting punching keyboard. I expected a date next week when I am 38 weeks but then she was "come in to the mat ward tomorrow morning to be induced". I was totally speechless. I even said look I am happy to wait a week. The obs lady's assistant even said "she's 37, do you want to do it this week?" but the obs lady said "yes it's no problem". 

I am so so so scared and not ready. If the baby comes out small or has problems with lungs or something I will never forgive myself.


----------



## pink23

Im sure baby will be fine nemo and theres plenty of help on hand. I had caleb at 36 weeks , he did have fluid on lungs because i had a c-section but they made sure he was fine. I know it seems scaryt but you know we are all here to listen . You did the right thing by telling them though so dont put yourself down.
My doc changed my bp tablets and put me on the 5mg folic acid but I had to explain why I had to have it lol. He didnt ask me about my blood sugars but seemed to pleased that I had told him about my tablets and How I wanted everything sorted so I was ok to ttc. Looking forward to friday but a bit scared. Maybe my hba1c will we a bit lower than 9.1%. Cant wait to get my bfp xx


----------



## capel

I will have a c-section this time. But I still worry. I would not cope with the idea of being induced (was induced last time). Everyone I know had a lovely delivery even the people that were induced. I guess it was just bad luck :(

Nemo 37 weeks is term, so chances are the baby will be just fine. I would worry more about the opposite, not being induced and it getting distressed. Wishing you a lovely labour and delivery and that your baby will be just the rigth size and perfect.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nemo1 said:


> F******************CCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> Sorry, I never swear but thats the only word going round and round in my head.
> 
> I am being induced tomorrow. (more swear words).
> 
> I had my usual antenatal checkup and mentioned the hardly no movement. So they strapped me on CTG again. In 30 mins baby moved 7 times which is wonderful. After CTG, I went back to see the diab doc and the obs doc. Told them, yes ok it moved now but generally it doesn't. The obs lady was "ok we'll induce you" and starting punching keyboard. I expected a date next week when I am 38 weeks but then she was "come in to the mat ward tomorrow morning to be induced". I was totally speechless. I even said look I am happy to wait a week. The obs lady's assistant even said "she's 37, do you want to do it this week?" but the obs lady said "yes it's no problem".
> 
> I am so so so scared and not ready. If the baby comes out small or has problems with lungs or something I will never forgive myself.

nemo, thats such exciting news!!!!! your going to meet your baby in the next day or so!!!!!!! I know its a scary thought but exciting too! 37 weeks is term hun so baby will be fine. Mayze was born at 37 + 2 and was fine (but she was 8 lbs 11oz!!!)

good luck hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Nemo good luck, thinking of you. I see you are 37+2 - baby will be fine. Hope the induction goes smoothly and can't wait to hear your update.


----------



## pink23

goodluck nemo xx


----------



## gozo06

good luck nemo, thinking of you

hi everyone, went for my diabetic check yesterday and hb was 6.7 so quite happy, on the flip slide managed to rub dirt into my eye on sat night, went to doc on monday and there was an ulcer on my eye, had to go to hosp to get it checked, they put me on anti biotics but ones that are not recommended in pregnancy but the best ones for fixing my eye, worried as these drugs have not really been tested, there might be an increase risk of miscarry but doc spoke to gyne and they were happy for me to take them, alternative was the ulcer could get worse and eventually lead to loss of sight, love how the docs are so cheery with it all, fx all works out


----------



## Lincoln Girl

we are team :pink: :happydance: im so happy!!!

Scan all went well and all is fine with baby. oh an i think my reduced movements is because my placenta is at the front. Hubby is a tad disappointed as he wanted a boy but he is happy really. Mayze is thrilled to be having a sister

HBA1C is now 7.8 so thats good. its getting better

here she is- Mia grace
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hope all is well with Nemo and she has her baby in her arms :cloud9:


----------



## pink23

I was just thinking about nemo to. thinking of you, cant wait for news.
Yey for a girl lincoln girl.
Im nervous for tomorow i have my first preconception clinic tomorrow , wish me luck xx


----------



## capel

Congratulations on the little girl. I am having one as well. My second girl. 

Pink23 good luck tomorrow.

I just had my first growth scan and baby is on the 50th centile. She is looking perfect and consultants are very happy.


----------



## Tanikit

Nemo hope everything went well and you are enjoying your baby.

Congrats on the girls Lincoln and capel. We diabetics seem to produce a lot of girls here - I also have two girls. Partly I was relieved to have two girls as they say girl babies are tougher than boys and mine had to go through a fair amount immediately after the birth.


----------



## nemo1

Hi all, thanks 4 wishes son and mummy doing well! Supposed to b out today but baby got jaundice. He is also tiny.. 5.5lb and not eating much. He was born vaginally on Thurs at 18.55. I'll tell u birth story wen I am home.

Hope we can come home soon!


----------



## pink23

congratulations nemo xxx


----------



## kdea547

Hey ladies, I hope you don't mind me butting in for a minute...I have insulin dependent gestational diabetes and am having trouble meeting my targets. My doctor won't increase my insulin fast enough to keep up and has not given me much freedom to self-adjust. My 2 hour post prandial target is under 120 but I am typically somewhere between 120 and 140, sometimes a little higher. My real question here is if you think these numbers are going to cause me to have a huge baby?? My last u/s was at 18 weeks and she measured fine, but I won't have another u/s until 32 weeks and in the meantime, I am freaking out a little! My last HbA1c was a 5.7, about 2 months ago. Thanks in advance for any advice ladies!


----------



## pink23

with a hba1c of that level i wouldnt say so but im not an expert lol. I know before trying they want it 6.1% so I would say yours is great. How come you cant up your doses xx

Well im tring to remember to check my blood the hr after eating and so far so good. I just cant sort out the mornig sugars grrr xx


----------



## Tanikit

Nemo congrats on your little baby - he was pretty small even for a 37 weeker! Look forward to hearing your story and hope you are home very soon.

Your hba1c is very good (well ok we would think so being type 1s) but they say hba1c is not the only thing that makes big babies - you can have almost perfect hba1cs and still have a big baby. I think you need to talk to your doctor about adjusting your insulin more - the trouble with GD is that you still have some of your own insulin so while we can make bigger adjustments and not do as much harm often even one unit adjustment in a GD can make a much bigger difference and you do NOT want to go low (most of this thread is about the frustrations we have with the hypos) Try not to worry too much but do chat about getting the insulin up a bit - some diabetic babies are even born small despite highish levels, so you just never know.

Lastly the size of diabetic babies seldom varies much from normal til the third trimester as this is when babies put on fat and grow a lot. If they are larger earlier than this then it would be more likely that they are just large genetically and not due to the diabetes. Controlling sugars in the final trimester is hard but important for the growth.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nemo1 said:


> Hi all, thanks 4 wishes son and mummy doing well! Supposed to b out today but baby got jaundice. He is also tiny.. 5.5lb and not eating much. He was born vaginally on Thurs at 18.55. I'll tell u birth story wen I am home.
> 
> Hope we can come home soon!

congratulations Nemo!!! He is a little one for a diabetic mummy. Cant wait to hear all about it and see a pic of your little man xx



kdea547 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you don't mind me butting in for a minute...I have insulin dependent gestational diabetes and am having trouble meeting my targets. My doctor won't increase my insulin fast enough to keep up and has not given me much freedom to self-adjust. My 2 hour post prandial target is under 120 but I am typically somewhere between 120 and 140, sometimes a little higher. My real question here is if you think these numbers are going to cause me to have a huge baby?? My last u/s was at 18 weeks and she measured fine, but I won't have another u/s until 32 weeks and in the meantime, I am freaking out a little! My last HbA1c was a 5.7, about 2 months ago. Thanks in advance for any advice ladies!

sorry hun i dont understand those levels but your hba1c is very good x


----------



## capel

Congratulations Nemo!!!!

And regarding big babies, some women have them without the diabetes. So a good hba1c is not a garantee of a small baby, but just decreases the risk of a big baby. And My levels are ALWAYS too high after food. Apart from risking a severe hypo 3h after I let them be like this. Sometimes the hypos are more risky than the highs. I mean, the are not dangerous for the baby but they are for you. You don't want an accident because of one. But I make sure that 3h after and any other time my levels are perfect. So in 24h I don't have good levels for about 4. This is the best I can do...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

capel said:


> Congratulations Nemo!!!!
> 
> And regarding big babies, some women have them without the diabetes. So a good hba1c is not a garantee of a small baby, but just decreases the risk of a big baby. And My levels are ALWAYS too high after food. Apart from risking a severe hypo 3h after I let them be like this. Sometimes the hypos are more risky than the highs. I mean, the are not dangerous for the baby but they are for you. You don't want an accident because of one. But I make sure that 3h after and any other time my levels are perfect. So in 24h I don't have good levels for about 4. This is the best I can do...

your doing your best hun, at least you arent risking the hypos like you said x


----------



## Tanikit

Capel I was like that too with higher levels especially in the mornings after breakfast. Perfection is almost impossible and hypos are awful (I had a lot of those too) and dangerous.


----------



## pink23

Im not even pregnat and trying my hardest to keep levels stable but errr I hate hypos. Having to check blood 7 times is going ok just want hba1c to change fx'd xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Nemo congratulations on your teeny baby :) Awww!!

How is everyone?! I'm making the most of my 4 week break from clinic :p hehe! Had our gender scan on Saturday and we are having a girl <3 so happy and over the moon!!!
Got my 20 week scan on the 9th June to look forward to aswell.

When do you get your first growth scan?! It's 6 years since I had my son so can't really remember lol...He was 8lb 2oz born at 38+4 so I'll be interested to see what my baby girl will be! X


----------



## capel

I had the first growth scan last week at 28 weeks. I have two more booked at 32 and 36 weeks.


----------



## pink23

Im not sure about the growth scan sorry.Aww congrats on a girl jaybear.
Well tea time blood 2.7 grrr. oh well hba1c should come down though xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Nemo congratulations on your teeny baby :) Awww!!
> 
> How is everyone?! I'm making the most of my 4 week break from clinic :p hehe! Had our gender scan on Saturday and we are having a girl <3 so happy and over the moon!!!
> Got my 20 week scan on the 9th June to look forward to aswell.
> 
> When do you get your first growth scan?! It's 6 years since I had my son so can't really remember lol...He was 8lb 2oz born at 38+4 so I'll be interested to see what my baby girl will be! X

congratulations on your pink bump!!

I have my first growth scan at 24 week and they will prob be every 2 weeks after that x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh ok thanks hun I will ask when I go for my 20 week scan when I will start having them! 
Up to now she's always measured small(up to 2 weeks behind at one point) but know that will all change very soon! X


----------



## lesley1978

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I've been type 1 for 15 years and I am on the pump. My HBA1c is currently 6.2 so consultant is v.happy, although, I am suffering hypo's every day.

I am just over 23 weeks and have found today that my sugars have been running high. Couldn't get them below 14 mmol this morning! Anyway, by 4.00pm I had my usual hypo! so now I am around 10 again!

Wish I could get better control, well I suppose they aren't too bad, normally average around 7 ish with the odd high but plenty of hypo's!!

I have read through all the posts so it's nice to read about (and now talk to) people who are going through the same thing.

This is my second pregnancy but so different as last time I wasn't on the pump. In fact, jaybear, I have sortt of the same timescales as you. I had my daughter in October 05 so we're not far off different.

I'm just undecided what to plan for the delivery of this one as I was induced with Keeley just after 38 weeks and ended up with an emergency c-section. I would like to try naturally again but scared it will result in a section at the end of it so I don't know whether to go for an elective and just hope that I go naturally myself before the time comes.

Lesley x


----------



## pink23

Im worried next time of delivery to. Im hoping for normal but worried if I get induced it wont work again and will be in hospital then its a c-section and dont really want to be away from caleb.
Errr I have been trying my hardest to get levels ok and was ok for the last 2 weeks nearly perfect but today was 16 then 19 so had to change my tube and finally it started coming down xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lesley1978 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you. I've been type 1 for 15 years and I am on the pump. My HBA1c is currently 6.2 so consultant is v.happy, although, I am suffering hypo's every day.
> 
> I am just over 23 weeks and have found today that my sugars have been running high. Couldn't get them below 14 mmol this morning! Anyway, by 4.00pm I had my usual hypo! so now I am around 10 again!
> 
> Wish I could get better control, well I suppose they aren't too bad, normally average around 7 ish with the odd high but plenty of hypo's!!
> 
> I have read through all the posts so it's nice to read about (and now talk to) people who are going through the same thing.
> 
> This is my second pregnancy but so different as last time I wasn't on the pump. In fact, jaybear, I have sortt of the same timescales as you. I had my daughter in October 05 so we're not far off different.
> 
> I'm just undecided what to plan for the delivery of this one as I was induced with Keeley just after 38 weeks and ended up with an emergency c-section. I would like to try naturally again but scared it will result in a section at the end of it so I don't know whether to go for an elective and just hope that I go naturally myself before the time comes.
> 
> Lesley x

Welcome to the group lesley :flower: I wish my diabetic team would give me a pump but wont due to funding :(


----------



## Tanikit

Hi Lesley sounds like you are doing well with the Hba1c! I also wish I could have a pump but no one will fund it. Hope the hypos calm down soon.

How is everyone else doing?

We were hijacked recently (last Friday) for the second time in a year so now with onky one car I am mostly at home with no transport. On Friday I needed the car so had to fetch DH from work in the evening - it should have taken 30 mins but landed up taking two hours to get there and another 40 mins back - luckily Kirima had drunk before I left, but I went low on the way back - so frustrating and I was driving badly so DH had to take over. I am so angry about the hijacking as that car was not insured.


----------



## pink23

Thats terrible hope your ok tanikit xx


----------



## nemo1

HI ALL!!!!!!!!!! Finally managed to come on here. My laptop hasn't been working. 

Glad everyone is doing well. Tanikit thats horrid story. I hope you're all ok. 

Me and baby are good. He was born on a Thursday (19th) and we were supposed to come home on the Sunday but a) I had a MASSIVE hypo at hosp that night (they admitted me back to labour ward from maternity ward) and b) my little bubba had jaundice :-( 

I know jaundice is common for new borns etc and no big deal but I cried so much in hosp. They moved me to a private room and stripped him, put a horrid mask on him and put him under light. I couldn't sleep at all. He kept pulling the mask down to his nose and I was scared he would suffocate. And he was so cold he kept shivering all night. 

Anyway his jaundice got better and we were out on the Tuesday. I was getting quite depressed in the hospital. He is today 17 days old. 

My induction went well. On the Weds at 11:30 they shoved a tablet up me. It was one of the worst experiences ever - worse than losing virginity!!! I was 1cm then. Six hours later they gave me another prostin. This experience was equally bad! 

They didn't give me anymore that night incase I went into labour overnight and didn't want night staff to do a c section on a diabetic (this is what they told me!). 

At about 11pm on the Weds I was feeling some pain. I was in a ward with 4 others and we were all induced. The pain started to get worse and they sent my hubby home. By 1am I was in tears as the pains were REALLY bad and the night staff were so rude and unsympathetic. They hooked me onto the CTG to monitor my contractions but the contractions weren't recording so I think they thought I was faking the pains and told me to go to sleep. At 2am I was in bed turning from left to right when all of a suddenly I thought I had pee'd myself. Then I thought, oh my waters may have gone naturally. I was going to call the nurse but the night nurse was a HUGGGEEEE lady (I am not being rude or anything, I am huge myself) but I was scared if I told her I think my waters broke, she might shove her hands up me to check and I really didn't want to go through that torture so I didn't tell anyone!! Then I lay there worried so struggled to go to loo. On way there I saw a nice petite nurse and told her. She gave me sanitary towel and told me she'd come and check in 10 mins. She checked and said yep waters have broken and told me that was good news and that I should try to sleep (yea rright!). 

Couldn't sleep at all. 5am called hubby and told him to get his butt into the hosp. He managed to stroll in at 9am - I was VERY annoyed with him. The pains were SOO bad at this stage but yet again the CTG wasn't recording any of this which was frustrating. Oh yes and I had been vomitting a lot all night which messed up my sugars. 

At 10am (Thurs 19th) the Obs consultant came. I told her my waters broke last night (no one told her this). She then said she'd move me to labour ward to put me on sliding scale as I was vomitting etc. 

I was moved there at 11:30. I was taken to the room with mum and hubby, sat on a chair. Felt weird so I stood up and psssssstttttttttttttttttt my waters fully broke. Had a lovely warm shower, didn't want to leave the shower room. 

Went back to my suite, I was told to take pants off (felt awkward with mum AND hubby). MW checked cervix (wasn't too bad this time) and I was STILL 1cm. I was quite annoyed. They put that contraction drip on me as well as sliding scale at about 1pm. I really needed a wee but they wouldn't let me get up and said I needed to wee in the bed. The wee sensation went but then I needed to do a number 2 badly and begged them to let me go to the loo but they wouldn't allow it as I had to be on CTG ALL THE TIME!! There was no way I was going to poo in a bed and have someone else clean my bum!! MW said that it could be that really I didn't need to poo but the baby was pushing down. Oh yes. at this stage baby wasn't engaged yet. 

With the contraction drip, the pains became unbarebale. I asked for epidural at about 3pm but they were doing c section so anethetist wasn't around to do it for me. They gave me gas and air. Took one puff and felt so sick. Because I dont smoke or drink alcohol they said first few puffs would make me nauseous. I tried my best on it but instead of making pains easier it made me feel worse so I gave up on that (instead my hubby took a few puffs!). The consultant came round at about 4pm and I was 4cms which was good news. She said baby wouldn't be out till midnight or even next day. I really couldn't take it anymore and was demanding a c section at this point. They said they'd only do c section if baby was distressed so I was actually wishing for baby to be distressed - that's how bad I was. 

Finally at 4:30pm the anesthetist came. By this time the pain was so bad they had hard time getting the epidural inside as I kept moving. Still the pain wasn't being recorded so now they were worried as I was clearly in a lot of pain and no longer "faking it". At 5:30 they were STILL trying and were unsuccessful. They had to get someone else from trauma unit to try as they had messed up a couple of times and had one more chance so wanted a senior person to do it. 

While we were waiting for him, all of a suddenly I needed to push. I kept pushing and pushing with every contraction. The MWs were telling me not to as I wasn't ready but I couldn't help it. I tried do my pelvic floors with every contraction to stop the urge to push but it didn't work!! They said pushing would tire baby and that I HAD to stop but I just couldn't. 

Finally they managed to get epi inside at 6:20pm (yep it took that long). The anesthetist hung around to see if it worked as apparently it takes 10 mins to kick in. At 6:35pm I was still feeling contractions and still pushing. So he gave me an extra dose of something to stop that sensation. I wish he hadn't. Soon after, they called in someone to check me as baby's heartbeat was accelerating. She checked me. Guess what. I was 10cms and baby's head was nearly there!! But by this time coz the anesthetist had given me the extra top up thing, I had lost all urge to push. It was quite hard but eventually at 6:55pm my little bubba was born. 

It was amazing. I will never forget that day. While I was suffering from contractions with no epidural and no gas and air I told hubby that a lot of women say they could do all this again and again but I would NEVER EVER be able to do it again and that I didn't want anymore kids. But now, I soo can do it all over again. 

I thank God everything went well. Even his sugar level after birth was good (4.1). My sugar levels however were terrible. I hate sliding scale!! I worked SOOO hard for 9 months to have good control and then on D Day it all messed up!! My sugars wouldn't go below 16!! I told MW to take sliding scale off and that I could control it better!!

Anyway delivery went well but after birth there is one thing I couldn't do and to this date still can't do and every time I think about it I want to curl up and cry. It's breastfeeding. As he was a tiny bubba (5lb 7oz) he couldn't latch on so they fed him aptimal in a cup. I waited and waited for milk to come. I had expressed some colostrum on day 3. This was the Sunday he had jaundice. Then that night (when he was under light therapy) my breasts felt SOO heavy and painful. What I should have done is hand express but didn't as I was too sad seeing him naked and shivering. I think I lost my milk then. I had so many visitors I had no chance to hand express to get the flow established. 

When I came home I bought a pump but I sit on it for hours and get an ounce. It's horrid. I feel like a failure :-(
I googled and found there is this anti sickness tablet that helps establish milk so went ot GP but they wouldn't give it to me. I am on fenugreek herbal tablets and I THINK it's helping as when I squeeze nipple drops come out. He still won't latch on. Will try the pump now. Wish me luck ladies as I really want him to have my milk. I don't mind if he has it from bottle but as long as he gets a bit of the goodness. 

Well that's my story. Sorry if it's long and boring!! 

I know a couple of you want normal birth and worried about induction - I really hope it goes well for you guys. Maybe as it's your 2nd child, it might be eaiser!!


----------



## nemo1

OMG my post is well long! Sorry. 

How do I get rid of the ticker? Also bubba (named him Aariz) is due tomorrow!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

OMG Tanikit!! I hope your okay xx


Huge congratulations Nemo!!! Bless you it sounded hard work but so worth it in the end. And please dont beat yourself up over breast feeding. You are trying your best. x


----------



## capel

Sorry to hear about the car. I would have gone crazy.

Nemo, happy everything wnet well. I was induced with my first and I NEVER again. I hope this baby will come before the 38 weeks. But I have a c-section planned. Even the doctor agreed that in my case it is better than induction. And the pain is horrible and the urge to push when you are not ready is the worst. I had an epidural just because of this...


----------



## GlitterStar

capel said:


> I am type 1 diabetic and I am 11weeks pregnant. There is a lot of information on GD, normal diabetes but not much on tyoe 1 diabetes and pregnancy. My DSN is brilliant but I am think she is getting tired of my paranoia :)
> 
> Is anyone here pregnant and diabetic from conception?

Im type 1 Diabetic 15+ weeks pregnant I only got diagonosed in December so iv basically had Diabetes when im pregnant longer than what I had diabetes not been pregnant im having such a tough time! finally people I can talk to! Loads of people think im attension seeking using the diabetic card but im always having hypos or going hyper and noone actually really seems to understand I had to quit my job things got that bad! :( x x x x


----------



## capel

GlitterStar said:


> Im type 1 Diabetic 15+ weeks pregnant I only got diagonosed in December so iv basically had Diabetes when im pregnant longer than what I had diabetes not been pregnant im having such a tough time! finally people I can talk to! Loads of people think im attension seeking using the diabetic card but im always having hypos or going hyper and noone actually really seems to understand I had to quit my job things got that bad! :( x x x x

I know how you feel. I was off sick from work from week6 to week 17. All because sudden severe hypos. BIL all the time saying that I look fine, he could not see the problem. I think my husband was more annoyed than I was. I wish I could give a hypo to some people, just once, a bad one. Then they will understand that even I am braving through one, it is not easy, speacially having multiples one the same day. At work though they were very understanding, but maybe because I am a teacher and there is a diabetic child in school, and because she has to have steroids ALL the time, her control is very poor, her hypos can be even worse than mine and she had DKA a few times.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

everyone is assuming im furter than i am!! I didnt think i was that big yet!!! :( got a growth scan on thursday so we will see if she is growing big at all x


----------



## capel

I have the opposite, at work some people did not even notice I was pregnant untill I told them I was going in maternity leave. People have no idea of sizes...


----------



## hawalkden

Hello :)
I'm a T1 (been since March '09) & 14 weeks tomorrow, we suffered a misscarriage In November and my Diabetic Consultant blame my 'bad control' of sugars for the misscarriage!
I go to the Midwife every week making my pregnancy seem longer, I've been put on the Insulin Pump for about a month now; I think it's the best thing ever happened for me! My consultant still is a 'bitch' and refused to see her again. 
I feel that my DSN and DS Midwife is amazing and cant do a better job, just so nervous for the birth and I don't want to even think about it, It scares me so much.

I just want more information and support for Type Ones or present Diabetes before they are pregnant and not just information for 'GD!!!' 

Any new advice welcome and hope your pregnancies are all going okay :) xox


----------



## cherimom

I'm type 1, for 14 years now! This is my 8th pregnancy. I have 5 living daughters. I've been blessed to have no diabetic complications. I've had preterm labor each time, but my endocrinologist assures me that it is not related to my diabetes. I've never found a very active group of pre pg diabetics. First trimester is very hard in my opinion as I try to get my sugars lower without going too low. I am on fast acting insulin (Novolog) with meals and night time insulin (NPH). All of my babies have been big at birth, but all became tiny girls as their genetics would have them be. They have each had jaundice and 3 have stayed in the NICU. All were born between 35 and 37 wks gestation. 

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## GlitterStar

Im on Novarapid and my long acting Insulin is Lantus! My sugars are sitting at normal levels at the moment which is good but over the last week had about 20 hypos. I got told hypos dont effect your baby from the Diabetic team. But I can help but thinking it does cause it makes you feel so bad like your gunna keel over and what not. but apparently its only high sugars that can effect the baby is this true? xxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey everyone just thought id update real quick...
Had 20 week scan on Thursday and baby measuring spot on so far, so am pleased with that tho her leg length is measuring LONG....lol....Was gutted I never got her gender confirmed tho, but my growth scans will be starting in 4 weeks so hope to be reasured then...
Also to my shock my HBA1C is now down to 6.5(11.5 at 6 weeks preg)....So am chuffed to bits and hope I can continue to do well.... YAY! x

Hope everyone is doing well? xx


----------



## capel

Jaybear, good news. Brilliant hba1c. Just realised your son is only three months older than my DD. And your baby will be three months younger than the one I am having now. Like we agreed on dates :)

GlitterStar that is what I was told as well. The only way a hypo can harm the baby is if it makes you have an accident, like falling in the stairs. Apparently the highest rate of deaths caused by a hypo are drunk teenagers (because of emergency services not realising they were hypo, not drunk) and pergnant women. Scary. But the pregnant woment deaths were things like hit by a car because crossed the road when condused by a hypo. But apart from the accidents it doesn't harm the baby at all. It may harm you, but not the baby.

Now I am having problems with my GP that wants to know why I am getting so much insulin on my reapeat prescription. Because I am pregnant you moron. Had to book an appointment just to get extra insulin because the receptionist said the GP wants to speak to me before giving me more insulin...


----------



## capel

Oh, GlitterStar and if you read the whole thread, most of it is moaning about hypos ...


----------



## pink23

I hate doctors and prescriptions makes me mad. I used to just get my midwife on the case lol.
Good news jaybear about your hba1c.
Ive just downloaded my blood sugars onto computer and 30% are hypos, 50 % in range and 20% above. Just wish they would go away. I had a small turn today luckily oh was on hand but the lucozade did go everywhere.
Ive got the eye people 22nd so im hoping theres no treatment needed and we can ttc. 
Hope everyone is well and hi :wave: to the newbies xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Capel- OMG do they think you are going to overdose on it or something!! silly docs!!

Jaybear- loving the avatar xx


----------



## capel

Lincoln Girl said:


> Capel- OMG do they think you are going to overdose on it or something!! silly docs!!

I don't try to understand them. I have all written down, how many injections I do per day, how munch insulin, neddles, etc I need for a month. Maybe then they will stop giving me trouble


----------



## Tanikit

Silly doctors - they should take one look at you now and realise - I think by the end I was taking 3x my pre pregnancy dose. I've had to drop my insulin at night again now as I was having hypos in the night and ignoring Kirima who was crying - luckily DH helped me sort it out and also helped the baby feed.

Nemo that is quite a birth story - glad you managed fine. Hope you will succeed with the breastfeeding - its tough but in the end what matters is that your baby is getting food in.

GlitterStar hypos are the bane of pre pregnancy diabetics and something I've very seldom seen mentioned on GD posts. I can deal with the occassional high, but any hypo is too many - I hate them.

Still no news from the police and I doubt we will ever see our car again. Our neighbours emigrate tomorrow and we are keen to follow them - they have been in an armed robbery/hijacking too. We have ut some precautionary measures in place and are slowly settling down again. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

i had to have a review because i wanted 4 boxes of hypo stop gel things as the hypos were bad at the start. Docs are stupid at times!! Its not like i enjoy eating it!!


----------



## Tanikit

Those hypo gel glucose things are vial - DH kept asking me to get more too, luckily I was usually so out of it when he used them that I do not remember too well tasting them.

Capel not much longer to go - are you all ready for your little one?


----------



## capel

Tanikit said:


> Those hypo gel glucose things are vial - DH kept asking me to get more too, luckily I was usually so out of it when he used them that I do not remember too well tasting them.
> 
> Capel not much longer to go - are you all ready for your little one?

Nope, nothing much. I have the pram (had to buy a new one because the one I had with DD the wheels melted in the loft). I have clothes (from DD and two nieces) but are not washed. Nothing else. But now I am on maternity leave so planning to get all done now.


----------



## capel

quick update, had my second growth scan and baby is spot on dates. Following the same line (50th) since my 20weeks scan. :thumbup:

And sorted my prescription with the GP, but they are stupid. They made me have a cholesterol test. Today the consultant said that it doesn't mean anything because we don't acutally know the limits during pregnancy, so waste of test.:dohh: But as I had to take blood for the hba1c anyway, not a waste of my time. I would have gone crazy if I had to go to the hospital only for that one test. Like I don't have enough apps.:growlmad:


----------



## nemo1

Capel so happy all is on track! Do you have one for on 36 weeks? You don't have long at all! Very excited for you. I can't remember if you mentioned it before but do you know the sex? 

My sugars are a MESS. I am not even bf-ing but having so many hypos. One when feeding baby but luckily mum was here. It's so bad. And I wake up with major highs. Today I woke up with 18.4. I am doing my best to control but I just don't know what's happening. It's like the 1st tri all over again. Guess it'll take time to adjust.


----------



## capel

It is a little girl I was confirmed today. And 6 weeks to go. I need to see the consultant next week to sort it all out. And yes I have one booked for the 14th of July. 

And Nemo I think your body was used to all the hormones now it needs to adjust again.


----------



## pink23

How exciting capel and a little girl to xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

capel- yay for a girl and fab news about growth xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news Capel...Now long till she will be in your arms. Well done hun xx

I seem to be struggling atm....Constantly hungry which is making it hard to keep sugars down. Have put my insulin up by a few units but it dont seem to be making much difference....Hoooo Hum! x


----------



## capel

Jaybear love the pictures in your signature.


----------



## Jaybear5

capel said:


> Jaybear love the pictures in your signature.

Thanks Hun xx :kiss:


----------



## pink23

all your pictures are beautiful. I love the 4d ones xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

i seem to be hungry all the time too jaybear. The way i do my insulin is quite good tho because i carb count i can just have extra insulin each time for the extra food. Hope things get better for you xx


----------



## capel

I am finding quite hard to carb count now. Because my insulin needs increase all the time, it's two things changing, the carb and the ratio. So now I only eat 30g or 60g and take double. Less calculations :)


----------



## pink23

omg i wish diabetes would just go away,
In parts it was my own fault getting caught up with work but a lovely hypo decided to happen at work. I work in a & e so was in the best place but i ended up in a cubicle , seeing a doc asking what had happened and then being discharged. I know I shouldnt feel embaressed but I really did. 
Im starting to worry when I am pregnant again that It will take control of me yet again.
Hope the lovely bumps are progressing and your weekend has been fab xx


----------



## capel

I was thinking today what was my worst hypo. I think it was once at work, during a geometry lesson (I am a maths teacher). I was testing and treating and two boys started to stab each other with compasses. I remember thinking I can't deal with this rigth now. Managed to get one of the boys out of the class. At this moment the deputy head comes with some visitors to the school. After was called to the head office to aks why I had children out of the class when I knew we had important visitors to the school. Explained the situation and that I did this for the safety of the children. I was then signed off work for the whole first tri. I was told to sort myself out before coming back. Can't complain because I was all the the time in full pay.

Which one was yours?


----------



## pink23

I would say mine was today. Even though no body judged me there was one doc who was questioning everything to make me feel bad. 
I was being asked things and I was just completely blank. 1.7 was todays. 
xx


----------



## nemo1

Oh I wish diabetes would go away too Pink23!! That would be a pure miracle!!

Capel my worst hypo was prob when I was 20 and doing a placement job in London (just off London Bridge). I was at work but lost awareness and can't really remember what exactly happened but I somehow left work, walked to London Bridge station (the road is very scary with double decker buses and rough London taxi drivers..not sure HOW I crossed the roads!). Anyway when I regained my senses, I was on the train (the correct train luckily!). But I left my bag at work so had NOO idea how I passed the barriers as I had no ticket. This was at 11:30. I walked home and then called work. my colleague said I was acting all funny and drunk (I gave them a good lesson on hypos the next day). 
Anyway the next morning when I was going to work the guy at the London Bridge barrier (he's quite friendly and used to flirt with me a lot) asked if I was ok as I was quite strange morning before and all confused etc. It was him who put me on my train - thank God I am friendly with him as he knew my train! 
After this incident I turned and prayed to God as I know I avoided many possible accidents. 
I've had MANY more after this, involving ambulance but I think the above incident scarred me badly.


----------



## pink23

wow nemo that was scary xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

my worst hypo was in first trimester. I was watching TV around 9pm and remember feeling a little funny. Next thing i knew it was about 1.30 am and my hubby and his work mate was there bringing me round. He was on nights but knew something was wrong as i hadnt rung him and he said he rang and rang and i didnt answer. so he came home and found me out of it stone cold on the floor! he thought i was dead!! I was also with my daughter at the time who was only 3 and i asked her about it the next day and she said i fell asleep on the sofa and wouldnt wake up. she said she was crying and crying but i still wouldnt wake up. Then she said i fell off the sofa onto the floor. :(

It still upsets me now to think about it and how scared she must have been. Im so lucky to still be here x


----------



## pink23

I think im definately going to learn caleb about it when he can understand.xx


----------



## capel

UAU, I think I am very luchy in the sense that even with very low leves I don't get too much confused. And I never passed out. I always managed to sort out myself...

Very scary situations.


----------



## Jaybear5

Luckily I have never gone below 2 and I always have good awareness but I hate going low and totally panic.... Hugs to you all, it's so hard to deal with xx


----------



## jmbbf

urgh i had a 1.7 last night and wasnt even aware, scary stuff....
sorry to barge in ladies, hope everyone is well x


----------



## pink23

jmbbf said:


> urgh i had a 1.7 last night and wasnt even aware, scary stuff....
> sorry to barge in ladies, hope everyone is well x

Its horrible isnt it xx:hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

jmbbf said:


> urgh i had a 1.7 last night and wasnt even aware, scary stuff....
> sorry to barge in ladies, hope everyone is well x

Bless you hun :( x


----------



## Tanikit

I'm not sure I can choose a worst hypo - two come to mind - one I was driving and stopped at a stop street and just sat there (luckily) til a security guard asked if I was ok and then a woman called the ambulance who didn't have a clue I was low til my DH happened to phone and warned them - by that stage they'd been checking for heart attacks and all sorts of funny things. I had recovered before I got to hospital. The second was when I was pregnant and came round very confused in the emergency room worried about the baby which they would not check for me - they just wanted arterial blood which was unnecessary and very painful. A nurse hit me through the face that time as apparently I was being difficult - I was so angry as she had no right to do that no matter how difficult I was being - when I told her what she had done she left and didn't come back so I think she wasn't allowed to and could have been in trouble.


----------



## Jaybear5

Can I ask if anybody has had a successful VBAC?! Thanku xxx


----------



## capel

I don't think you can have one if you are being induced. And are you having the baby by 38 weeks? If so if the baby doesn't come early you can't have a VBAC. 

I know people that have had VBACs but none diabetic and never induced.


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah hospital are happy and wanting me to try for a VBAC but I'm worried about my lack of options as will have to be induced at 38 weeks(which they will do but don't really want to cos of the risks) but are hoping I go into labour naturally before 38 weeks which seems a big ask of my body doesn't it?! So i either go into labour before 38 weeks or it's gonna prob be best to have an elective section!!! I just dread having to have another section and really want my natural birth but can I really risk gong through an induction(which I might add they have said can only go on for 1 day) and it working quickly?!? Aaarrgghhh x


----------



## capel

I am more or less in the same position. I would love a natural birth, but no induction. So the plan is to have a section booked and pray to go on labour before. I am thinking of requesting a sweep at 37 weeks. And try everything that google says that can bring on labour that is safe...


----------



## pink23

I dont know what I want to happen next time around. I do want a vbac but induction last time didnt work. But the only trouble i have is if I have a section i will struggle with a pushchair as I live in a 1st floor flat xx


----------



## pinkbump2011

so glad i've come across this now. i was back at clinic yesterday and they have asked how i wanted to have my baby now i'm confused (1st baby) I just asumed that you had to be induced and that a section was only if the baby was on the larger side? 

The ob has said that in 2 weeks time she will discuss this with the consultant and then i will know for sure if i need a section or not but by sounds of things induction isn't something a lot of people want to go through.

if this is something you have gone through before please help i really am in the dark about what will happen xx


----------



## pink23

pinkbump- I had an induction at 36 week due to suspected pre- eclamsia but after 3 attempts it didnt work so was booked in for elective section. I do wish now I had waited in hospital and tryed again but I was fed up of being told so many different things. Maybe if your bodies ready then they work just my time wasnt right .
xx


----------



## nemo1

Horrible hypo stories guys. 

Update on my breastfeeding - weirdly I have milk again, despite never being able to successfully breastfeed. He doesn't latch on still but I am using a nipple shield and it seems to be working. I just hope I can do this - for at least a couple of months. Just need to be careful of the hypos.

Pinkbump I was induced at 37 weeks and it was a natural birth so it IS possible with induction. Fingers crossed for you.

Also, my friend who had emergency c section with her first (due to some complication) managed a induced VBAC with second. I am so excited for all you ladies!!! 

Is it weird that sometimes I miss my bump??


----------



## Jaybear5

I was induced at 38 weeks with my son! It did work but took 2 days and 6 lots of gel just to get me into labour!!!! I then had a further 11 hours of active labour but got to 9cm and his head was sideways and was told I wouldn't be able to deliver him :( was so upset as I'd got so far! So was rushed for an emergency section straight away! 
So the consultant knows I can be induced and it works, and that I labour properly as such which is why he is keen to promote the VBAC in my case! 
Nemo- may I ask how your friend managed?! Did she get just the one day to go into labour?! 
I'm the same Capel and will be trying every wives tale in the book to get labour going! They are giving me a sweep at 37 weeks too if I do decide on the VBAC! X


----------



## capel

Nemo, was your friend induced? That's the thing I was reading that the risk of inductions raise dramatically after a c-section, that is why in my hospital they only let you have a VBAC if you are not being induced. It is safer to have another section. But I am thinking here pitocin in a drip. I think just the pessaries migth be ok. I am heading to my consultant app now and I will ask. Post back in the afternoon.


----------



## Jaybear5

Good Luck Capel let us know what they say! I'm gonna ask the consultant again next week to go over it all again x


----------



## capel

Asked her and she said it is possible but you need extra extra monitoring because the risk of uterine rupture is much higher. This is the reason that most doctors don't recomend induction with a VBAC. But she doesn't like c-sections and she rather stay with a patient if she will try a VBAC. And she said that she would let you go more than a few hours on labour. AndI think it migth be a cost saving thing because she said that an induction with a VBAC requires a doctor with you, not only a midwife because of all the risks. 

Anyway, got my section booked for the 2nd of August. Can't believe that this may well be her birthday. And good because end of July, beggining of August is a busy period for birthdays in my family but the second was free :) She offered a sweep, but after discussing what happened last time we decided that in my case the c-section was safer for baby, if not for me. And that is from a doctor that hates c-sections.


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww how exciting that you finally have a date :) how do you feel about having another section hun?! I imagine tho an elective section is much better and calmer than an emergency one anyways! X


----------



## Tanikit

Capel nice to have a date! Not too long to go now.

I would not be allowed a VBAC - I've had one successful induction and one that ended in C-section at 8cm dilated as baby got distressed but they don't like the risks here and are very pro C-sections even for normal low risk deliveries. Pitocin apparently ups the risks a lot. Both my inductions took about 10 hours of active labour and only one gel that worked fast in both cases (much faster the second time though - that took literally minutes to work, about 2 hours the first time)

Nemo the only thing I miss about being pregnant is feeling baby's kicks and knowing she was safe inside me - the rest of it not at all.


----------



## capel

I did not have a c-section last time. She was born with forceps. But the moment I said HIE the doctor said c-section. Actually it is written in HUGE letters in many places of my notes. Oh, HIE stands for hypoxic ischemic encephalopaty. It is when the baby gets starved of oxygen, before, during or shortly after birth causing brain injury. And it can be avoided by a c-section. That is why when people are not progressing or baby seems in distress they perform a section. To avoid HIE because that is the worst it can happen in these cases. Well it happened to me and I can't cope with the thougth that it could happen again. So c-section it is.


----------



## capel

And I just have a date now because doctor is going on holiday but she wants to do the section personaly. So she can book her holiday as well :)


----------



## funkym

Hi ladies can i join u all again?!! Bit about me - Ive been type 1 diabetic for 9 years, had 3 miscarriages and a 2 year old boy - found out on Tuesday I'm pregnant again. My blood sugars have been through the roof, it's currently 13.2 and i've already had 8 injections today as they have all been high!!! Has anyone got any advise?? thanks xx


----------



## pink23

Hi funkym :wave: Im not sure what to suggest but keep at it at. I always seem to take too much and I end up low. 8 injections is quite alot. Hve you got to go to the hospital now to see diabetic team x
Thanks for the information about vbac all very interesting. I would love a vbac just scaried xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Ah yeah forgot Capel sorry! Your section will go jus fine hun, you never know you may go into labour before 2nd Aug?! Good luck xx

Hi Funkym congratulations on your BFP :) my advice is to stick at it, when I first got pregnant my sugars were through the roof for 2-3 weeks before the hospital put me on 4 injections and I had to really watch what I ate! My hba1c was 11.2 at 4 weeks preg, now down to 6.5....Have you seen your Diabetic consultant yet?! Hope things calm down for you soon!
It's so so soooo hard xxx


----------



## funkym

To be honest i havent had it confirmed yet as I'm being cautious!! I had a chemical in April and had a letter for antenatal thrm a day later i had lost it so dont want to jinx it, i've got an appointment in 2 weeks time to see if this pregnancy progress until then. My b/a is 8.7 now, no doubt will be low soon!!! Can't win, so much hard work isnt it?!!xx


----------



## pink23

well funkm we are all here so any questions just ask xx


----------



## funkym

Jaybear5 said:


> Ah yeah forgot Capel sorry! Your section will go jus fine hun, you never know you may go into labour before 2nd Aug?! Good luck xx
> 
> Hi Funkym congratulations on your BFP :) my advice is to stick at it, when I first got pregnant my sugars were through the roof for 2-3 weeks before the hospital put me on 4 injections and I had to really watch what I ate! My hba1c was 11.2 at 4 weeks preg, now down to 6.5....Have you seen your Diabetic consultant yet?! Hope things calm down for you soon!
> It's so so soooo hard xxx

Thank you hun - got an appointment in 2 weeks to confirm it as i'm sooo early and being negative!! My last hba1c was 8.5 - with my LO it was 6.8 so have gone up quite a bit!! xxx


----------



## funkym

pink23 said:


> well funkm we are all here so any questions just ask xx

Thank you so much - its good to hear we are all in the same boat and know how hard it is!! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck with your appointment! You are right, we can't win! :( it's bloody hard work...
We are here if you need us hun x


----------



## pink23

I have been thankful of this group. Its so nice to write down worries and share simular stories and even better moan about the hypos to. No matter how much a doctor or nurse says they will not undersand what its like. If only there were more diabetic docs/nurses who actually had it themselves. I would love to train but I just dont think I could afford the cost of uni. Maybe whe the kids are old enough I could give it a go , even if it was just a diabetic nurse xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

welcome funkym and congratulations xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Lincoln Girl, How are you doing hun? How have your sugars been during the 2nd Tri? xx


----------



## capel

Pink I always say to my husband that everyone should have a hypo one day just to understand how it feels like. Then you would not have to hear things like my BIL says. Once I was low and my DD was crying and I told DH to go to her. He was forever moaning that he could not see anything wrong with me and I was just being lazy. Thank you very much, next time when I pass out I let you call the ambulance. Or when I refused to give my piece of chocolate to his little girl he was upset, because I was an adult I should give the sweet to the girl. And I am diabetic I am not suposed to eat sweets anyway. It was my last piece of carb and I was not yet low but would be soon without it. I said better her without the sweet and us without an ambulance.:growlmad:

I made DH give him a lesson in diabetes, the different types, hypos because his ignorance was drinving me crazy. But sometimes I wonder if he got it. He thinks I take insulin because I am lazy to control my diet. :growlmad:This is because his uncle is type 2 diabetic diet controlled.


----------



## Jaybear5

I agree Capel, The feeling of having a hypo is possibly the worst thing ive ever felt in my life, and Yes other people should experience it so they know how utterly crap and poorly it makes us feel..... x


----------



## nemo1

Capel when I read your last post it made me SOO glad I wasn't only one thinking like that. The other day after a bad hypo (unfortunately in front of parents who will not let it go!) I just shouted out to parents and hubby "I WISH YOU WERE ALL A TYPE 1 FOR A DAY THEN YOU'LL KNOW WHAT I GO THROUGH" but then felt so bad as I wouldn't even wish this disease even on my worst enemy!

When I had all the hypos during first tri my whole family blamed me. They thought I was doing all this to myself. My dad even accused me of "trying to kill his grandchild". Even if my sugars go a bit low, they blame me for neglect. UMMM, if my sugars were PERFECT, I wouldn't be classed as a diabetic would I??? After my first tri hypos, I came across this tread and read all your stories to hubby to let him know it wasn't me - it is us all - and then they understood I wasn't neglecting myself, it's just something not in my control. 

Re doctors, I hate going to them for advice as half the time they don't know what they are saying. They would if they were diabetic but they're not. The only advice mine give is "increase/decrease a unit and see how it goes". I can give better advice!! 

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHH I hate this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome funkym and congrats! Hang in there - first trimester can be a wild ride - highs then lows and inbetween too. Give yourself some time, you'll get some degree of control soonish - its hectic but so worth it in the end.

I've also wished others could have a hypo so they know except every hypo seems to be different - I want them to have a bad one so they know what it is like and most importantly that it can't be helped and what you do when low is not under your control usually. At the same time I wouldn't wish it on anyone more than once - once is usually enough. Like many of you I also have many people who have blamed me and thought it was my fault - I always say you wouldn't blame an epileptic for having a seizure and its a similar concept especially when pregnant.

My DH is starting to understand though I still do get to him when low if I am very uncooperative but he is much more helpful than he used to be and more understanding. First trimester was the worst though I get a few hypos anytime and definitely more when breastfeeding.


----------



## capel

To say the truth my mum and DH are very good. Maybe a little overprotective, but they would never blame me. It is people that are not even their bussines anyway that get to me. I mean even if I was lazy it is my and DH problem noone else's. 

And the children at school were brilliant, but I had to educate them :). Another teacher told me that one of the year 7 girls asked her if she was diabetic because she was eating an apple during the lesson (I always have one period 3 otherwise don't last untill break). For them it was normal for me to test, inject or even treat a hypo. Actually one year 11 girl came to me after her science GCSE to say that the question about diabetes she only knew because of me. They are going to be ok when they do meet a diabetic later in life. I think it should be in the school curriculum understanting ilnesses like epilepsy, diabetes and others...

And re doctors, my doctor is a bit strange, very weird person. He never looks in your eyes and has a very funny way of moving. He is very amusing in a geek sort of way. But the DSN she is BRILLIANT. I LOVE her. When she is out on DAFNE or holidays I cancel my app to get the next week. No point seeing the other one. And her advice is normally spot on, only once it did not work. Actually she confessed that once she injected some insulin just to experience a hypo so she would know how it is like. Crazy, but everyone loves her. The other ladies at the waiting room are always singing her praise. I would think twice about moving to another are just because of her.


----------



## pink23

My oh understands my hypos and we laugh about them afterwards because ive normally done something silly. My dad doesnt understand , he always thinks I havent eaten enough or its the wrong thing. It annoys me sometimes that people think its our fault but its not.
A good day for me no hypos. only 3 more weeks and i find out how my hba1c is. Ive got a feeling it may of gone up but with these hypos im hoping it hasnt x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Lincoln Girl, How are you doing hun? How have your sugars been during the 2nd Tri? xx

They have been much better than 1st trimester. Not as many hypos at all. Blood sugars are now usually around the 7 mark but have been creeping up these past few days or so, so may have to change insulin amounts. Got an appointment next week though so will see what they say. Cant believe i will be in 3rd trimester on wednesday!!!! Ive heard sugars can go wappy again then :( xx Hope you are well hun xx




nemo1 said:


> Capel when I read your last post it made me SOO glad I wasn't only one thinking like that. The other day after a bad hypo (unfortunately in front of parents who will not let it go!) I just shouted out to parents and hubby "I WISH YOU WERE ALL A TYPE 1 FOR A DAY THEN YOU'LL KNOW WHAT I GO THROUGH" but then felt so bad as I wouldn't even wish this disease even on my worst enemy!
> 
> When I had all the hypos during first tri my whole family blamed me. They thought I was doing all this to myself. My dad even accused me of "trying to kill his grandchild". Even if my sugars go a bit low, they blame me for neglect. UMMM, if my sugars were PERFECT, I wouldn't be classed as a diabetic would I??? After my first tri hypos, I came across this tread and read all your stories to hubby to let him know it wasn't me - it is us all - and then they understood I wasn't neglecting myself, it's just something not in my control.
> 
> Re doctors, I hate going to them for advice as half the time they don't know what they are saying. They would if they were diabetic but they're not. The only advice mine give is "increase/decrease a unit and see how it goes". I can give better advice!!
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHH I hate this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


in my first pregnancy my hubby thought like this, like it was my own fault i was hypoing. It used to drive me mad!! Now he reallises its this little monsters fault!! (i do love her really)


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you're doing well hun! Hope it continues into the 3rd Tri! Eek how exciting :) x


----------



## capel

4 days of hypos now. When you think you settled...


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh no :( you poor thing x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

capel said:


> 4 days of hypos now. When you think you settled...

oh no :hugs: xx


----------



## pink23

hope your feeling better capel x


----------



## Tanikit

Capel sorry you are having those hypos - I also had that at 33 weeks and ended up halving my insulin and then raising it again before she was born. Hang in there you are almost there now.


----------



## GlitterStar

I have at least 1 Hypo a day sometimes tons more I can actually count the days on my fingers that I havent had hypos:( I feel like I need to explain myself sometimes to my family and my bf's family... for example I was in the car two days ago with my bf his brother and his girlfriend and their cousin. I was hypoing and wasnt aware of it cause half the time its symtomless until it gets really bad. anyway they were playing music and my bf's brother told his gf to turn it up and she turned it up really loud and I told her to turn it down so she did then her bf went in a pure cream puff , so she turned it back up and I ended up shouting really loudly for her to turn it down and keep it down! it started to make me feel shakey and give me the sweats so checked my blood and I was at 2.7 bloody nightmare and when you try to explain that you cant help if you get irritated its hypo related they just go silent as if to say aye whatever. so bloody frustrating. Im actually off on long term sick cause I cant walk to the shop without having a hypo so im basically house bound. My boyfriends brother is actually said to me I dont think that staying in the house is good for you basically telling me that I should get back to work hes got a bloody cheek he doesnt have a Job is 27 this year and smokes weed all day! his dad is even worse grrrrr so annoying... haha rant over but just so glad im not alone I think I love use haha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## capel

GlitterStar said:


> I have at least 1 Hypo a day sometimes tons more I can actually count the days on my fingers that I havent had hypos:( I feel like I need to explain myself sometimes to my family and my bf's family... for example I was in the car two days ago with my bf his brother and his girlfriend and their cousin. I was hypoing and wasnt aware of it cause half the time its symtomless until it gets really bad. anyway they were playing music and my bf's brother told his gf to turn it up and she turned it up really loud and I told her to turn it down so she did then her bf went in a pure cream puff , so she turned it back up and I ended up shouting really loudly for her to turn it down and keep it down! it started to make me feel shakey and give me the sweats so checked my blood and I was at 2.7 bloody nightmare and when you try to explain that you cant help if you get irritated its hypo related they just go silent as if to say aye whatever. so bloody frustrating. Im actually off on long term sick cause I cant walk to the shop without having a hypo so im basically house bound. My boyfriends brother is actually said to me I dont think that staying in the house is good for you basically telling me that I should get back to work hes got a bloody cheek he doesnt have a Job is 27 this year and smokes weed all day! his dad is even worse grrrrr so annoying... haha rant over but just so glad im not alone I think I love use haha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I was off work for 6 weeks in the beggining because of the hypos. BIL was always saying that I looked fine. Like he knows... 

Funny story. I was in a queue with a friend and she touched a guy with her bag. He went crazy and started shouting at her. She looked at me and said you'd think he was hypo. He went red, took a meter out tested, took a mini can of soft drink and start to apologise. I was laughing so much. I said believe me I understand, no need to apologise.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi girls how are we all? Coping with this heat? Cos I am sure not! :(
x


----------



## capel

heat=hypo so eating a little extra and always having stuff on me if out.

And I am alone at home these 2 weeks, DH and DD went to visit MIL. My house is SOOOO quiet at the moment... Very strange.


----------



## pink23

I hate the heat in the sense of hypos they hit me hard. I had another 1.6 at work luckily I spotted it and treated myseld to a jam donut. x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

this heat is awful!!! Touch wood no hypos but have been higher :( i hate this weather (well unless im abroad in a swimming pool!! )


----------



## Jaybear5

I've been higher too for some reason! Am drinking loads and yet still feel thirsty! Had the worse nights sleep ever too! Please let me have some cooler weather today!!!

When should I have my first growth scan?! Cant remember if it was 24 or 28 weeks with my son?! Thanks x


----------



## capel

I had at 28 weeks. Then 32 and will have one at 36. But I did not have more because DD was only 6lb10 and this baby is expected to be average... I seem to make small babies... The 36 weeks one the consulatant said it is more to check my placenta than the growth because she seems to be growing just fine. But they like to check placenta maturity.


----------



## GlitterStar

I had a 1.9 hypo yesterday do you think bubs will be okay :( was awful x


----------



## Jaybear5

Baby will be fine hun, it's awful going that low isn't it :( hugs xx


----------



## capel

GlitterStar said:


> I had a 1.9 hypo yesterday do you think bubs will be okay :( was awful x

Had LOADS that low or lower and baby is just fine. In first tri I had them twice a week or more. I hate the feeling. I have an awful headache after and feel nauseous the whole day. Never knew if I had morning sickness or hypo sickness:cry:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> I've been higher too for some reason! Am drinking loads and yet still feel thirsty! Had the worse nights sleep ever too! Please let me have some cooler weather today!!!
> 
> When should I have my first growth scan?! Cant remember if it was 24 or 28 weeks with my son?! Thanks x

Mine this time was at 23/24 weeks x



GlitterStar said:


> I had a 1.9 hypo yesterday do you think bubs will be okay :( was awful x


baby will be fine hun. The lows wont hurt baby, it could just affect you meaning you could fall over etc and thats the only time you could potentially hurt baby if you know what i mean xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun am at clinic tomorrow so will ask when my first scan will be.
My sugars are still running higher than they have been, have increased my insulin but still not helping much! My 30 day average is 7.2 so still happy with that but we will see what happens tomorrow and what they say!


----------



## nemo1

Hey Jaybear I remember when I hit 21 weeks my hypos became hyper and then levelled down to almost perfect control after a few weeks. Not sure if thats the norm with others? 

Also Capel, near the end (like 32 weeks onwards) I started getting lows which is why they took the baby out early as they thought placenta wasn't working (that as well as me complaining about lack of movement). 

Got my son (still feels weird saying that!!) circumcised yday. It was done for religious reasons. The poor little man cried so much. It was hard to handle. He was ok an hour later thankfully. 

Got his 6 week growth check up tomorrow. He was born tiny so all the newborn clothes I bought were TOO big on him so my hubby had to quickly buy some tiny baby ones! He's outgrown the tiny baby clothes and the newborn clothes are just right on him. Need to stock up on the 0 to 3 month clothing! 

I hope everyone's hypos have calmed down now. I really don't miss those days. Worst days of my life. 

Glitterstar 1.9 is sooo low. I had 1.8 once in my antenatal checkup and the diabetic team were amazed that I sat there all normal. It's so bad isn't it. Lows won't affect baby hun so don't worry about bubba, just look after yourself!! I know easy to say!

I read up there someone wanted to know when the first growth scan is (I think it was Jaybear but I can't seem to see the thread). Mine was at 28 weeks.


----------



## pink23

wow nemo 6 weeks has flown xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

i have my next growth scan tomorrow and appointment with all the rest of the crew. Think they will tell me to increase my insulin tho as been having quite a few highs. My average is 9.6 so not the best but not as bad as it has been xx


----------



## capel

Nemo, she is moving just fine, even more than DD did when I was pregnant with her. So they are not concerned, I think it is just the heat. I can't cope with it, I always have bad hypos. Maybe because one of the first things I notice when hypo is that I feel very hot and sweat a lot. If I am hot and sweaty beforehand I can miss my first sign of a hypo...


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks Nemo hopefully mine will settle down soon then! Will ask at hospital later about growth scans :) xx glad your little boy is doing well! Those 6 weeks have flown by! Xx


----------



## dotnes

Hi capel,

I wanted to write to you as I'm also type 1 diabetic, on a pump which has been great.

But have just had an unfortunate loss. Nothing to do with diabetes but a rare gene complication from mine and my partners genes, so we decided to terminate our pregnancy :(

This only happened a week ago, so still very sad but I wish you all the best and will return for a chat again when things have brightened up. Please feel free to ask any questions. We've just moved from London to Devon, so I understand the type of treatment they give there. Pretty drastic sometimes I felt!

All the best to you,
d xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

OMG had my growth scan today and baby is on the 97th centile!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got to get my sugars better!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww did the Drs say anything hun?! She may just be having a spurt now and slow down x


----------



## nemo1

Aww Lincoln Girl as Jaybear suggested, it might just be a growth spurt. And you're 27 weeks - not long left!! 

Dotnes really sorry about your loss. Lucky you're on pump though. I really want to be put on it as I am hypoing left right and centre but my docs are reluctant. Does it help control hypos? 

How is everyone else doing? The weather is great. Not like couple of days ago when it was TOOOOO hot!


----------



## dotnes

Hi nemo1, the pump is really good. I wouldn't go back to injections, although I did have one 'pump holiday', where I didn't wanna be by the pool attached to this machine, looking special!
It hasn't really reduced my hypo's at all as I was trying to get such tight control when I was pregnant. The good thing is that you can suspend your basal. And it's made my overall sugars much better, recent hba1c was 6.5, the best it's ever been. My problem is I'm totally addicted to sugar.....
So how was your diabetic pregnancy? Were you well behaved with sugar? 
All the best, d x


----------



## pink23

hi dotnes i agree with you being addicted to sugar lol. I think the pump has helped me with my hypos mainly at night as like you said you can change your basal.
I have my 2 month review on the 15th and really hoping my hba1c has improved.
Hypos arent too bad and thats with hot weather to. Ive had a really good day as its my birthday and eaten lots of sweets and manged to get my insulin right with a blood sugar of 5 yey.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Speaking of HBA1C results... At 4 weeks pregnant it was 11.2......at 22 weeks it's now 6.3 :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy Birthday Pink xx


----------



## pink23

Thats really good for your hba1c jaybear xx


----------



## GlitterStar

Got my overall Blood thingy canna mind what its called and its 5.5 so chuffed its with in normal range!:D woohoo hoping I can keep it like that but Diabetes has a mind of its own so I doubt that lol x


----------



## pink23

good work glitter xx


----------



## capel

pink like the picture. Glitterstar that's brilliant.

Had a bad day today. DD and DH are away this week and for HIS peace of mind I am staying at his sister (he is afraid I will have a night time hypo, even when I NEVER had one before, but he would not go otherwise). So I packed, took the train. When I arrived realised I forgot my background insulin. Left my stuff and went back home just to get that. So 6h of trains today. 2h each jorney. At least I can blame it on baby brain.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: capel - that sounds familiar though, sorry you had to travel so much.

pink like the new avatar.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies just got home from my check up....My sugars have been creeping up over the past 2 weeks, so have had my insulin levels pushed up, but I know these next few weeks are the hardest so am buckled down for the bumpy ride....
Not there again till the 21st July, so hopefully they will have come down a bit before then..It's mainly my fasting ones that are the issue.....!!!


----------



## capel

Jaybear my fasting ones are going crazy since 16-17 weeks. I tried everything from more background, to waking up at 4am to inject 2 units of quick acting. NOTHING worked. So I gave up, I am not stressing myself now that it is less than 4 weeks left. I know that during the nigth they are perfect. I test often as I wake up anyway to go to the toilet. And 4am is the magic time they start to go up. Up to then it is like 4-5 then I wake up at 7am and bang 7-9 (6 if I am very lucky).


----------



## pink23

I am off to the hospital tomorow for my hba1c chek up then its 2nd review next week fx'd all is ok.
I asked for a log book so i ould write down my sugars and looking at them they dont look that bad. I do have my bad days but I dont think doctors understand how hard it is to get it perfec. Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Capel for the past week my fasting ones have been between 8-11...Crazy stuff.....I agree with just a few weeks left it's not worth stressing over...It's bloody hard work.
Pink, good luck with your check up hun, Sure your hba1c will be fab :) x


----------



## Tanikit

What time are you waking Jaybear? I was told to try to have breakfast as early as 06:00 to 06:30 to try to get it better as if I took my morning insulin earlier it went a bit better but was still difficult.


----------



## Jaybear5

I wake between 6-7 and usually have my breakfast no later than 8am... X


----------



## nemo1

Jaybear whats your level before bedtime? This'll sound crazy but I used to have a small bowl of cereal before bedtime (the good low GI ones) and that really helped me wake up with 4-5 range all throughout pregnancy. I used to have one wheatabix or branflakes - just a small amount nothing major. Near the end of pregnancy I used to have those Nairn biscuits (really good for us diabetics) and a glass of milk. 

Pink good luck with the hba! You've been so careful I'm sure it's going to be fine! How old is your son? I don't want a huge gap between mine and I'm getting old so don't want to leave it too late as there is more and more complications later. 

Capel not long left at all!! Has the hosp given you a c section date? 

Took my bubba shopping for first time (proper shopping 11am to 6pm style) and he slept through the whole thing. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## rock_chick

can I join you?

Im a type 1 diabetic - for 29yrs ...hba1c was 7.4 at last check.

Ive had 2 previous baby losses and am expecting again.....scary times!!

nice to meet you all xxx


----------



## pink23

HI rock_chick come on in xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey Rock Chick! Congrats hun and welcome xx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats rock_chick and welcome!

Jaybear how are things going now?

Capel you are getting so much closer now - how are you feeling?

Nemo glad your little one gave you a good shopping trip.

Kirima is doing well and getting closer to being able to sit up by herself. I will probably start weaning her in the next 2-3 weeks. Time is going by so fast.


----------



## Jaybear5

My sugars seemed to have settled down a tad with more insulin and really watching what I am eating...So hopefully it will be stable now for a while x

Sitting up by herself.....Awwww :) xx


----------



## rock_chick

thank you for the lovely welcome xx

I was at my first Diabetic Pregnancy Clinic today for this baby...it went fairly well....the doctors were pleased with my BG and have brought forward my early scan to Wednesday (after having 2 losses im extremely anxious this time round).

The only thing that worried me a bit at my appointment was Protein in my urine...(this is a new thing for me)..has anyone had this? what does it mean? is it dangerous?

Thanks all so much - nice to meet you xxx


----------



## pink23

Ive normally got protien in my urine. They never tell me if its a bad thing. I had it through pregnancy with caleb and was kept an eye out for. In the end because my blood pressure was up and had protein I had my caleb early because they thought it could of been pre-eclampsia. Hope you get it sorted rock chick. and yey for early scan xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

As pink said it can be a sign for pre eclampsia but you would most def have other symptoms like very high BP and swollen feet, hands etc! I was in the early stages of getting it towards the end with my son! please don't worry! I have protein in my urine quite alot and nothing is ever said... It can also be 'old blood' I was told aswell.


----------



## GlitterStar

so anyone else keep having we nibbles of chocolate or is it just me? my bf eats so many sweets and sometimes I cant help but resist a bit I know im pregnant but im talking about the tinyest bits ever and they dont move my sugars up that much anyone else be naughtly like that? Iv got a good control at the moment the highest my blood has been going in about 8 or 9 sometimes higher if iv had to treat a hypo so do you think a bit of sneaky chocolate is really bad? xxxxxx


----------



## pink23

GlitterStar said:


> so anyone else keep having we nibbles of chocolate or is it just me? my bf eats so many sweets and sometimes I cant help but resist a bit I know im pregnant but im talking about the tinyest bits ever and they dont move my sugars up that much anyone else be naughtly like that? Iv got a good control at the moment the highest my blood has been going in about 8 or 9 sometimes higher if iv had to treat a hypo so do you think a bit of sneaky chocolate is really bad? xxxxxx

I shouldnt see why not, aslong as your levels are good xx I always have sneaky chocolate :blush:


----------



## Tanikit

If your levels are still good afterwards then there is no harm in it - its one of the supposed joys of insulin - that you can tweak it to eat what you like within reason and still have ok sugar levels. During pregnancy I had so many hypos that I never needed to eat sneaky foods unless I was having a hypo though. I remember Christmas Day eating what every one else ate and feeling guilty only to find out I was low afterwards (30 weeks pregnant then)


----------



## lesley1978

Hi there,

Not been on for a while so nice to catch up on how everyone is doing!

I had my 28 week growth scan last wednesday and the abdominal circumfrence was above the 3rd (highest) line on the graph!!! I have my antenatel tomoz so they will go through it then but I can help worrying!

My hbac;s have been about the 6.5 mark and my sugars are generally around 7 or 8 but have been having swings. 

How was everyone else's growth scans??

Lesley x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Welcome Rock_chick :flower:

well my BS are doing my head in!! constantly in the teens but ive just had a good one at 5.3!!! First one in days!!!! Lets hope they continue.

Another growth scan on thursday. Lets hope we arent on the 97th centile anymore but Im not putting any bets on it as my sugars have been awful :(


----------



## capel

Bit worried today. Ihad a horrible down phenomenon since 18 weeks. For the past 3 days Iam waking up with perfect levels. And having plenty of hypos. Even had the first night hypo of my life. I have a consultant app tomorrow and another growth scan so I will ask then... But at least not much left now.


----------



## lesley1978

hope things pick up for you Capel. At least you only have a couple of weeks left until you get :baby:

I had my consultant appointment today and he said not to worry about the growth scan as a lot can happen and it might level out by the time I get to 38 weeks.

Anyway, he asked me what my plans were for this time as I was induced at 38 weeks and ended with an emergency c-section with my daughter. 

He said that if everything is going to plan then there is no reason why they couldn't induce me medically the same as they did last time, I had thought that they would see if I go on my own and maybe consider breaking my waters if it looked favourable.

I would like to try naturally again purely for the recovery period and stuff but I think I sort of thought that the decision would be made for me and now it's hitting me like a ton of bricks!!:shock:


----------



## Jaybear5

lesley1978 said:


> hope things pick up for you Capel. At least you only have a couple of weeks left until you get :baby:
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today and he said not to worry about the growth scan as a lot can happen and it might level out by the time I get to 38 weeks.
> 
> Anyway, he asked me what my plans were for this time as I was induced at 38 weeks and ended with an emergency c-section with my daughter.
> 
> He said that if everything is going to plan then there is no reason why they couldn't induce me medically the same as they did last time, I had thought that they would see if I go on my own and maybe consider breaking my waters if it looked favourable.
> 
> I would like to try naturally again purely for the recovery period and stuff but I think I sort of thought that the decision would be made for me and now it's hitting me like a ton of bricks!!:shock:

Hi hun I had a 38 week induction with my son, and tho I laboured well(got to 9cms) he was back to back with his head sideways, I had to have an emergency section.....:cry:
The hospital are letting me try for a VBAC this time round...YAY! so excited....I will be given a sweep at 37 weeks, and have been asked to pump my breasts as this is apparently meant to help....And bascially that week try everything to bring on labour naturally...Should be fun! LOL.....But if not it will be a 'mild' induction at 38 weeks....
Good luck hun, hope we both get a happy natural birth this time around :thumbup:


----------



## lesley1978

The only thing he said about the actual induction is that they wouldn't let me labour for as long before they would do a section.

I might try the pumping thing from 37 weeks then also although this hasn't been mentioned by the hospital (I did read that tweaking your nips could bring things on!):blush:

He also said that if the baby was measuring over the 90th centile at my 36 week scan (OMG thats just over 6 weeks away:shock:) then they would just do a straight section.

I am slowly starting to realise just how close I am getting to having this little bundle!


----------



## capel

Had my scan today. Baby is on the 59th centile, so perfect. The placenta still looks fine. And I had a trace done for the heart beat. It is normal, but at the higher end of normal, so they want to do another one next week. But if I am worried in any way just to go back. God it is only 19 days until my section date.

On a happy note my DD lost her first milk tooth. I am feeling old today. We woke up and she was missing one tooth. We then found it on her pillow.


----------



## Jaybear5

Fantastic news Capel well done you :) Have they given you an estimated weight for birth?! 19 days OMG :) do you mind me asking what your measurements were at your 20wk scan?! 

Aww I know the feeling my son has his first wobbily one which is gonna fall out at any moment....Eeek!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

had my growth scan today. baby still on 97th centile if not a tad more!!! Also got polyhydramnios too :( another scan in 2 weeks


----------



## pink23

hi all.
Just got bakc from preconception clinis and level is 8.4 % was 8.8 so at least its coming down. Didnt get to see usual doc so the doc i did see says i should wait 4-6months and go back on pill. The thing is I can get my bloods right but the level they want I cant afford to have hypos when im looking after caleb and this is what will happen if I have to get really tight control. 
The dr's never understand and always say have you done this this this and they dont seem to realise its as easy as just hanging insulin grrr.
Sorry for the rant.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Tanikit

Pink, maybe you should just decide for yourself what is acceptable before you ttc and then just ttc when you get that. My hba1c was higher than yours both times I got pregnant but dropped dramatically first trimester to what they wanted. As for the hypos while looking after a toddler - its not advisable, but will happen for sure when pregnant so try and make a plan for then - this was my biggest fear all pregnancy as it kept happening when I was with my eldest DD.


----------



## Jaybear5

Pink my hba1c was 11.2 when I got pregnant! It's now 6.2 so if the time is right for you to ttc then go for it! It's hard work and you will have hypos Hun just make sure you have plans in place :)
Good luck xxx


----------



## pink23

Thanks tanikit. Its so unpredictable.
I dont think im going to go back on the pill as it could still take 6 months to concieve. I am really trying my best to get them under control. It does worry me about hypo's especially with caleb but i think i'll just have to make sure i check my blood often and even if my blood is 5 i will eat something just beause i know it will drop xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Thing is hun you can only do your best...Sometimes these sugars are out of our hands and I don't think there is a pregnant woman in the world with spot on perfect control....
When I was pregnant with Jay I was made to feel so guilty about my sugars and his size, they were actually really mean saying its all my fault if he is born with any problems etc...And I hated myself for not doing better, but when he was born( a healthy 8lbs 2oz~NOT the 10lb odd baby they said I was having) It was only then I looked back and thought, Wow....I did as well as I could and kept him at a good size....! Even the Drs were shocked!

This time round I have refused to feel any kind of guilt. If I have a week of high sugars then so be it...I am trying my bloody hardest and still it often isnt good enough, I am just concentrating on having my baby girl and she being healthy....No matter how big or small she is! Us type 1 mums deserve a medal, it really is the hardest and most scary thing to have to go through for 9 months and beyond.....We should be proud!!!! x

In regards to having a hypo around your little one, again often that can be out of your control and tho you will try to do your best to avoid them, often they just come on so fast with no warning there is nothing you can do....But you will get to know what foods work for you and what doesnt, how much insulin you need etc etc...With the DR's help you will be fine hun, just take it one day at a time...

Good luck with the baby making :)

My sugars are still a bit up in the air, in to the 11's after meals again...then 10mins later dropping below 4...Grrrr!!!!! xx


----------



## lesley1978

Great advice Jaybear.

The thing is that once you do manage to get your sugar better controlled, a few weeks later they muck up again and you have to start from scratch again - this is what I am finding most difficult. Damn hormones!

It is hard work and it is very tiring but it is definatly worth it in the end.

x


----------



## capel

My levels are ALWAYS around 12 1.5h after breakfast. And if I am not very careful I am hypo before lunch( I was 2.9 today). There is nothing I can do to change, but my DSN is actually very nice and she is less concerned than I am. I did drop my hba1c from 12.5 to 5.7 before TTC but it was very hard work. It is now 5.1 and at its lowest it was 4.7 (and I have been told off). The midwives are more worried than the diabetes people. She always moans about my levels. I always say that Dr and DSN are happy, I am happy and baby is just fine (growth is perfect). There is only so much I can do. And perfect levels are impossible. Now I started having night time hypos, NEVER had them before, now it is every day. If DD did not wake up at night I would never know. 

It is hard work, stressing and when you are having hypos all the time in first tri it dangerous. DH don't want to have any more children because of this. But I would do it all over again if the result is my baby.

And Jaybear baby was 11oz at 20weeks, 2lb10oz at 28weeks, 4lb6oz at 32 weeks and 6lb11oz at 36.


----------



## pink23

Thanks everyone is so true what you say and It makes me feel confident . Caleb had no problems when he was born early becuase of suspected pre- eclampsia but it wasnt xx


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, my DH says no more because the second pregnancy was so hard and I think I would cry if I were to fall pregnant again before Kirima is at least 2.5 years old as having those hypos with a baby and a young child would be far too dangerous - I think I'd have to go and live miles away with my mother if that were to happen for everyone's safety. I may just stick to two.

Capel you are really close now - do you have everything ready?


----------



## capel

Tanikit said:


> Capel you are really close now - do you have everything ready?


Nope, I have clothes, pram and cot because I had them from DD. Did not buy anything else. Planning to do it this week. I have a huge list and two weeks to have it done. At least got the things I do have out of the loft after a lot of nagging :) But I still need to wash everything... So if baby came early it would be a problem...


----------



## Jaybear5

lol good luck Capel in getting everything! Makes me glad I've been sorted since I was 17 weeks...Ha!


----------



## capel

Jaybear5 said:


> lol good luck Capel in getting everything! Makes me glad I've been sorted since I was 17 weeks...Ha!

I am not that organised. And DH doesn't help. He still needs to fit the cot and I ask him everyday. At least my mum is coming today and he listens to her. I can spend a month nagging and nothing gets done. She says it once and he does it. Actually he woke up and he is doing lots of little jobs around the house before she arrives in the afternoon. Better still would be if my grandfather would come. He would work non stop day and night to have everything sorted. I don't know why he is scared of him. And he is 82 and very frail... But in his culture you have to respect your elders so when he says jump... I love having him here :)


----------



## capel

Jaybear5 said:


> lol good luck Capel in getting everything! Makes me glad I've been sorted since I was 17 weeks...Ha!

I am not that organised. And DH doesn't help. He still needs to fit the cot and I ask him everyday. Last time I got fed up and started so he had no option but finish. At least my mum is coming today and he listens to her. I can spend a month nagging and nothing gets done. She says it once and he does it. Actually he woke up and he is doing lots of little jobs around the house before she arrives in the afternoon. Better still would be if my grandfather would come. He would work non stop day and night to have everything sorted. I don't know why he is scared of him. And he is 82 and very frail... But in his culture you have to respect your elders so when he says jump... I love having him here :)


----------



## Tanikit

Lol capel - sure it will all get done in time.


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for mums :) lol... Glad your Oh is getting some jobs done for you hun x


----------



## nemo1

Haha Capel that's funny!! Nothing like having OHs who are scared/respect mothers!! Mine is the same! He acts like an angel in front of my mum!

Hope all the pregnancies are going well. Jaybear what you said was so true and I agree with others Pink, if you're ready then go for it! Going back on pill is a bit harsh I think as it takes a while for the pill's affects to ware off. But I guess docs have your best interests at heart. I would like to start my second one soon as I feel I am getting old and I want another one while my parents are still young as they were amazing help!! 

My little one is well. He right now seems to be sucking on anything he can so I am wondering if I should buy a soother. My mum is very anti dummy and didn't give it to any of us. 

Also can I ask you guys a silly thing. I think this may just be me and it is driving me nuts but I really want to check my baby's blood sugar level. Have any of you ever been tempted? I am just so paranoid and scared he will be diabetic. At 6 weeks he was drinking a lot, like every 2 hours and I was sure he was a diabetic and hungry!! Then I read that at 6 weeks they go through growth spurts and do drink like that. I feel that I will go through this for the rest of my life - always worried. Is it just me?


----------



## Lincoln Girl

nemo1 said:


> Haha Capel that's funny!! Nothing like having OHs who are scared/respect mothers!! Mine is the same! He acts like an angel in front of my mum!
> 
> Hope all the pregnancies are going well. Jaybear what you said was so true and I agree with others Pink, if you're ready then go for it! Going back on pill is a bit harsh I think as it takes a while for the pill's affects to ware off. But I guess docs have your best interests at heart. I would like to start my second one soon as I feel I am getting old and I want another one while my parents are still young as they were amazing help!!
> 
> My little one is well. He right now seems to be sucking on anything he can so I am wondering if I should buy a soother. My mum is very anti dummy and didn't give it to any of us.
> 
> Also can I ask you guys a silly thing. I think this may just be me and it is driving me nuts but I really want to check my baby's blood sugar level. Have any of you ever been tempted? I am just so paranoid and scared he will be diabetic. At 6 weeks he was drinking a lot, like every 2 hours and I was sure he was a diabetic and hungry!! Then I read that at 6 weeks they go through growth spurts and do drink like that. I feel that I will go through this for the rest of my life - always worried. Is it just me?

aww glad he is doing well.

I always worry about my daughter but she has grown up to me checking her blood every once in a while. I would do it hun but do remember babies seem to have lower sugars. I remember they tested M when she was born and she was 3 something each time but they said that was normal xx


----------



## Jaybear5

nemo1 said:


> Haha Capel that's funny!! Nothing like having OHs who are scared/respect mothers!! Mine is the same! He acts like an angel in front of my mum!
> 
> Hope all the pregnancies are going well. Jaybear what you said was so true and I agree with others Pink, if you're ready then go for it! Going back on pill is a bit harsh I think as it takes a while for the pill's affects to ware off. But I guess docs have your best interests at heart. I would like to start my second one soon as I feel I am getting old and I want another one while my parents are still young as they were amazing help!!
> 
> My little one is well. He right now seems to be sucking on anything he can so I am wondering if I should buy a soother. My mum is very anti dummy and didn't give it to any of us.
> 
> Also can I ask you guys a silly thing. I think this may just be me and it is driving me nuts but I really want to check my baby's blood sugar level. Have any of you ever been tempted? I am just so paranoid and scared he will be diabetic. At 6 weeks he was drinking a lot, like every 2 hours and I was sure he was a diabetic and hungry!! Then I read that at 6 weeks they go through growth spurts and do drink like that. I feel that I will go through this for the rest of my life - always worried. Is it just me?


I think its only natural to worry. I do with my son...BUT have never tested his sugar...I just could'nt bring myself to hurt his little finger :( As it doesnt run in our family I am not too worried that he will get it...But obviously keep an eye out for any symptoms etc! 

If he is thirtsy give him boiled cooled water hun as the milk can make them very dry, so that may be the answer..

But try not to worry, he will be just fine and our kids probably have as much chance of getting diabetes than any other child from a none diabetic mum... xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Girls I was wondering if I could 'compare' my 20 week scan measurments just to get an idea of my babies size already...They said her belly measurment is a big biger than they would of liked(tho still within range at that time) Am now 25 weeks and have my first growth scan at 28 weeks on the 11 August...

HC~170.3mm
TCD~18.8mm
AC~150.8mm
FL~35.2mm(shes off the scale in length lol)


----------



## daisy_dee

I've been Type 1 since the age of 9. I'm now quite ancient 35, so I've lived with for almost three quarters of my life thusly.

Most of my life, I used Actrapid and Monotard, but as Monotard has now been discontined, I'm having to use Lantus and Apidra. The nurse at the clinic was quite sniffy with me, and said that using Actrapid and Monotard for diabetes control in this century was



> hideously old fashioned, and it's time you came into the present to manage your disability

An actual quote from her there. She's lucky she didn't end up with a few syringes thrown at her by me :growlmad:

I never had any troubles on the old stuff. Since coming nto the 21st century *eyeroll* I've had to have laser surgery in one eye, my cataract (which to be fair I've had for many years) is growing, and to boot I now have a patch of nerve damage on my left thigh, and suspect there may be another on one toe on my left foot, which only two nights ago I noticed was feeling a little bit numb.

I'm not properly in control on Lantus/Apidra. I've told the clinic that countless times, and am patronised/corrected every time. "It's not the insulin, it's you not using it properly". Well, try _telling_ me how to do that then, instead of brushing me off like an annoyance :growlmad:

Needless to state, I am now in overdrive monitor mode. Anything up to 8 blood tests per day, injections aplenty, never more than a step away from the sugar bag, just in case.


----------



## nemo1

Glad it's not just me Lincoln Girl. Thing is, diabetes DOES run in my family and recently hubby had a blood test and they thought he was borderline too which scared me like anything. 

Jaybear regarding measurements have you seen this website, it can give you rough idea how on track she is measuring. Not sure if that's what you wanted to know. Scroll to bottom, they have an estimated chart. I don't have my notes anymore so don't know what he measured at 20 weeks.

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Hi daisy dee! OMG the nurse called diabetes a disability??? I would have slapped her then and there!! Please don't put up with them treating you this way. It's shocking! 

I use Lantus and Novorapid which I think most of the ladies here are on. Before Lantus I was on a different long acting one which I can't remember the name. When I was put on Lantus it did take me a while to get used to it, I used to wake up with severe highs in morning. I then changed the lantus injecting to AM from PM which sorted my highs. But I never gave the dose the docs suggested. I experimented and then came to the dose I thought was best. It suited me well for ages until I got pregnant then everything went haywire!! After a few months into pregnancy I settled again but now after birth all gone crazy!! I'm just waiting for the settling time to come!


----------



## capel

Jaybear, my consultant said they worry if the abdominal cirfunceference is much higher than the others measurements. My baby is just bellow the 50th centile for the others measurement but her abdominal circunference is just above. They said it is due to the diabetes (speacially because is the measurement that grew faster). But as the difference is not so great it is ok. But she is big compared to DD. She was 6lb10 when she was born and this one was 6lb10 on the 36weeks scan. So let's see...

And I am on humulin I and humalog. I was on lantus before pregnancy but was advised to change before TTC. And I am glad I did because I take 3 times more insulin at bedtime than in the morning. And I know that with lantus my hypos would go crazy duriing the day, even worse than they were. At one point I wasn't taking any insulin in the morning because of my daytime hypos... I am so pleased with humulin I that I don't know if I want to go back to lantus... And I had no problems with lantus just I like the flexibility of having two diferent doses...

And Nemo I worry all the time about DD. Specially because she already has so many problems (she has a learning disability, physical impairments and epilepsy). And I would feel SOOOO guilty if she was also diabetic... Just to think she would not be able to tell me she feels funny and I would never know if she was hypo... I would go crazy!!! I already worry so much. When she was a baby I would watch her all day to see if she was having a seizure and would not leave her alone with anyone else, not even DH. Now I am more relaxed because we are 3 years seizure free so I don't expect one so soon. 

Oh and I read somewhere that it is more likely you would inherit diabetes from dad than from mum. They don't know why but statiscaly more people have diabetes if their dad has it.


----------



## pink23

I have been tempted nemo but have stopped myself. Caleb still drinks alot no but other than that is fine. I did get him checked out but I was asked to get a wee sample and couldnt because i kept missing it. I think if it does worry me again I will probably ask for a blood test.
Jaybear- I cant find calebs measurement but he was 13oz approx at 20 weeks.
daisy- I had a dr tell me I shouldnt of eat a donut yet I was having a hypo . dr's never understand fully.
Hope everyone else is ok. Im waiting for af but am 4 days late but bfn yesterday. Will probably get a blood test if nothing by friday xx


----------



## Tanikit

I feel like I have been on loads of insulins - Actrapid/Monotard, Novorapid/Protophane, Lantus/Apidra, Humalog/Humulin N and one other combination I can't remember. To be honest I think I had the best levels on Actrapid/Monotard but that was maybe because my mother was feeding me and I was still a kid. Lantus never did work that well - they say it is 24hours but I am sure I'd have done better with it twice a day.

As for watching my daughter - I do try to keep an eye on how much she is drinking and also how often she runs to the bathroom - if it increases I'll worry, but at the moment she is fine and my baby girl doesn't drink all that much - I keep worrying she may not be getting enough but she is growing and has enough wet nappies without it being too much. I remember how I was when I was getting diabetes (they took months to diagnose it) and I know for sure I'd never miss those kind of changes.

Pink good luck, hope the tests go positive or AF arrives soon. Have you decided what to do next cycle if you are not pregnant?


----------



## Jaybear5

For those who are on 4 injections a day how many units are you on? I can't help thinking I am on a hell of alot.....
Before Breakfast~ 22(Novorapid)
Before lunch~ 14-16(Novorapid)
Before tea~ 24(Novorapid)
Before bed~28-30(Insulatard).

And they will probably up them when I go to hospital tomorrow as my levels are still running a tad higher than they should...I know they say your insulin doubles if not more in the 2nd tri but can't remember being this much with my son?! x


----------



## capel

At the moment I am taking around 40 units before breakfast, I used to take 6 for the same amount of carbs... At the same gestation I was taking more or less the same as you. I don't think there is something like too much insulin, only the right dose for you. If you are not hypo it is not too much. And there are some people that are so resistant that they take like 300 units per day...


----------



## Jaybear5

Thankyou! I will often inject more than that if I'm having a big meal or carbs etc! Will see what they say tomorrow :)
Hope you are well hun xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Girls I was wondering if I could 'compare' my 20 week scan measurments just to get an idea of my babies size already...They said her belly measurment is a big biger than they would of liked(tho still within range at that time) Am now 25 weeks and have my first growth scan at 28 weeks on the 11 August...
> 
> HC~170.3mm
> TCD~18.8mm
> AC~150.8mm
> FL~35.2mm(shes off the scale in length lol)


at 21 + 1 my measurements were

hc- 180.2mm
ac- 166.8 mm
fl- 35.9 mm

they were most inbetween the 50th and 90th centiles. now my baby is growing past the 97th centile at last scan a week a go x


----------



## Tanikit

At 20 weeks my baby was measuring spot on at 50% (don't have the measuerments - by 28 weeks she was 2 weeks ahead and stayed that way til 36 weeks by which point she was 3 weeks ahead and born at 8lbs 7oz.

As for the insulin - I was at 3x my normal dose by the end of third trimester. Can't remember the actual amounts though.


----------



## pink23

just checked my log book from pregnancy and I took,
lantus was 40
breakfast- 18
lunch-12
tea-10
Looking at begining I only had half the lantus though, i was definately taking more xx
Ive got clinic friday with diabetic nurse as the dr was worried I was coping. Its the good nurse so I dont mind and it takes ages to get an appointment xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Just took a pic of my scan notes as they included a little scale thing in regards to the measurments...Thanks for sharing yours btw x
 



Attached Files:







Scan Docs (1).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## capel

The ratio HC/AC is bellow the 50th centile, so that is good. That Is the thing they worry if is too high. And the femur length you have a very tall baby... I am no doctor but I think your measurements look fine.


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun...Had a suprise growth scan today and here are the measurements from todays....Says she is on the 86th Centile...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









281592_10150341858631241_538506240_10057841_5204042_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nemo1

Can't remember the exact units of insulin but in 3rd tri I took LOADS. I remember lunch was 40 to 50 units. Lantus 22 and can't remember the rest but I sometimes finished a cartridge in 3 days!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah! It's crazy isn't it?! Amazingly they haven't put up my units but they want me to up them if I feel it's needed... X


----------



## capel

Came to hospital today for my pre-op. They checked baby's heart beat and we failed the trace twice. The first time they thought that it was because I was dehydrated. I was given loads of water to drink and put back on the trace. Failed again. We are now waiting for a doctor to see what we should do. So now there's a strong possibility this baby will come before. I am here for around 6 hours now....


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Hun thinking of you xx


----------



## Tanikit

Thinking of you capel - hope everything goes well.


----------



## capel

Back at home. The doctor saw the trace and said that it looks normal (the second one). Told to drink loads as I was very dehydrated and come back everyday for a trace until delivery. So now my mornings will be spent at the hospital. And they want me to spend the night before the section at the hospita... So it will be my second home. Not easy when DD is at home... But I rather go everyday for peace of mind. And they may do the section before depending on the traces...


----------



## Dee_H

nemo1 said:


> Can't remember the exact units of insulin but in 3rd tri I took LOADS. I remember lunch was 40 to 50 units. Lantus 22 and can't remember the rest but I sometimes finished a cartridge in 3 days!!

My doc would not let me take Lantus while I was pregnant as she said it wasn't safe..I was put on Humilin N.


----------



## pink23

glad your home capel, least they are looking after you x


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you're home hun and glad all is well! Not so great about all the visits to hospital but better to be on the safe side :) xx


----------



## capel

Dee_H said:


> nemo1 said:
> 
> 
> Can't remember the exact units of insulin but in 3rd tri I took LOADS. I remember lunch was 40 to 50 units. Lantus 22 and can't remember the rest but I sometimes finished a cartridge in 3 days!!
> 
> My doc would not let me take Lantus while I was pregnant as she said it wasn't safe..I was put on Humilin N.Click to expand...

I changed to Humulin I when TTC. I was told that many women are now using lantus during pregnancy and up to now it seems that there is no harm, but better safe than sorry...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Dee_H said:


> nemo1 said:
> 
> 
> Can't remember the exact units of insulin but in 3rd tri I took LOADS. I remember lunch was 40 to 50 units. Lantus 22 and can't remember the rest but I sometimes finished a cartridge in 3 days!!
> 
> My doc would not let me take Lantus while I was pregnant as she said it wasn't safe..I was put on Humilin N.Click to expand...

i take lantus.

glad your home capel x


----------



## Tanikit

Capel glad that you are home and they are keeping an eye on you. Hopefully the days til bubs is here go by fast but safely and happily.


----------



## capel

Went again to the hospital and the computer keeps failing the traces. I was 4h strapped to that thing. The doctor came to review and she could see nothing wrong. If it fails again tomorrow she is going to get the consultants to decide... Anyway it is only 6 days left. And they want me to spend the night before the section at the hospital... Not much fun.


----------



## nemo1

Oh, lantus not safe?? If someone had mentioned that WHILE I was pregnant I would have panicked and run to the hosp! But will question it before next baby!

Capel hope all is well with you. Sorry you have to be in hosp but situations like these I rather be under observation! And your nearly 38 weeks so it's ok to bring date forward. Gosh your pregnancy seems to have flown by although you may not agree!! All the best hun and will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

I was t2 diabetic pre pregnancy (well, more insulin resistance due to PCOS, but technically t2). Controlled with diet and metformin so far but I fully expect to be on insulin at some point due to the crazy hormones. My HBA1c at 12w was 5.2 and my daily levels are mostly fine apart from about half time time my morning readings are slightly high ie 6.1 6.3 which is rly annoying. Pre bed protein doesnt seem to help. Theyve said if it turns into every morning being like that then I'll need something extra (ie insulin) but thats fine, Ill cope.

Just wanted to say hi etc as I hate people who only join threads when they need something, then piss off again when theyre done ^^


----------



## capel

Just came back from hospital and I am having my little girl tomorrow. According to the consultant she is fine, the traces look normal, but just in case they are delivering tomorrow. As I am 38 weeks anyway why stress? I don't sleep for 2 nights worrying, so better out when at least I can see she is fine. I have to go to hospital tonight because they want to put me in a sliding scale so I can have stable levels during the night. I will update tomorrow. I am so excited...


----------



## pink23

awww im so pleased for you capel, i bet your really excited xxx


----------



## cranberry987

exciting news capel :)


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome cranberry!

Capel glad you will have your baby with you soon - so exciting!


----------



## cranberry987

well seems i spoke too soon. morning levels been high three days in a row. called the dns and im going in for insulin teaching tmw. poo. im fine with it, just annoying.


----------



## Jaybear5

Eeeek how exciting :) xx


----------



## capel

Sakura was born today and she is perfect. All was well and she already had her first feed. She is doing fine and no hypos up to now


----------



## cranberry987

lovely news :) glad youre both well.


----------



## cranberry987

Just got back from dsn and starting insulin at nights now, I think i need them during the day too tbh but will build up to it. ive limited my carbs far too much now to keep the lvls in check and this morning i had a croissant (which I called wholemeal toast) as an experiment and it went up to 9.7!

got a new bg tester which uses like preloaded things so i wont have to leave sharps and blood covered test strips all over somerset now ^^ (I rely on my handbag as dont have an office, cant rly carry a sharps box round in that so have been using bins, oops)


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats capel - glad to hear everything is going well. What did she weigh?

Cranberry glad you are getting help and hopefully things will be sorted out soon. Good luck with the injecting.


----------



## cupcake

sorry I am hijacking, I am not diabetic , I did have GD in my first pregnancy, and suspected in my second, my mom is a type 1 insulin dep diabetic on shots, my husband is a type 1 on a pump, so I sort of am allowed in right? ;)
anyway was wondering how many of u ladies drink diet drinks, we don't have any sugar drinks so we drink quite a bit of diet, and I am sure its not great seen as though I nurse, but I wonder how bad it really is? any thoughts?


----------



## pink23

congrats capel xx
Cupcake- I wouldnt think diet drinks are bad, i just think you have to watch the amount of it you have becaue some have that sweetner in which has laxative effects from drinking too much xx


----------



## cranberry987

I know people say there's some health issue with sweetener but it's not even on my radar tbh. Unless you drink loads per day I doubt you're taking that much in from one or two drinks. I mostly drink water anyway.


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww congratulations Capel :) 

I drink plenty of diet drinks! I'm a diet cole addict I think! lol


----------



## Tanikit

They say that aspartame in all diet cooldrinks is bad for you and can cause all sorts of symptoms. I have lived on diet cooldrinks and all sorts of other products with aspartame in since I got diabetes 20 years ago and I don't think I have had any of the supposed symptoms. I did try to limit my diet cooldrink intake while pregnant mostly cause of the caffeine in most of the ones I drink.


----------



## nemo1

Oh congrats Capel!! Hope you and Sakura are doing well!! Lovely name, what's the origin of the name? I hope you're both doing great and your sugars are in control! 

I drink diet coke every now and then. Not all the time. Tbh drank more during lunch when I was working (waayyy more during pregnancy!).


----------



## pink23

like tanikit said its more the caffeine than anything xx


----------



## cranberry987

Has anyone had a fetal wellbeing check after 38w? Ive asked my dr about it as I just want to know what it would involve so I can get a mental picture of it. She refused to tell me, bear in mind this is a consultant so I just dont believe that she doesnt know, she said she had no idea as they never do them (complete bullcrap). All I want to know is if its done in the usual place they do scans or a special place, how often they do it, stuff like that. 

Anyone able to paint me a picture about what the monitoring is like? :)


----------



## daisy_dee

Dee_H said:


> nemo1 said:
> 
> 
> Can't remember the exact units of insulin but in 3rd tri I took LOADS. I remember lunch was 40 to 50 units. Lantus 22 and can't remember the rest but I sometimes finished a cartridge in 3 days!!
> 
> My doc would not let me take Lantus while I was pregnant as she said it wasn't safe..I was put on Humilin N.Click to expand...

I'm on Lantus too - and that's the first I heard that it was unsafe! I think I might give my GP a call on Monday.


----------



## dkjazz

Hang in there - I found weeks 18-24 the easiest this pregnancy and weeks 13 and 14 were about the worst with the lows. Just keep testing - you can always bolus a little insulin if you go high. I lived on sweets the first trimester and had my work very well trained


----------



## capel

cranberry987 said:


> Has anyone had a fetal wellbeing check after 38w? Ive asked my dr about it as I just want to know what it would involve so I can get a mental picture of it. She refused to tell me, bear in mind this is a consultant so I just dont believe that she doesnt know, she said she had no idea as they never do them (complete bullcrap). All I want to know is if its done in the usual place they do scans or a special place, how often they do it, stuff like that.
> 
> Anyone able to paint me a picture about what the monitoring is like? :)

I had these checks from 37+5 and that's why I had her before. It's only ctg, they put a sensor in your tummy that records feral heart beat. If there is a problem they send tou for a scan. She kept failing them, sowe had a section yesterday.

And I just realised that autocorrect changed her name. I is Samira not Sakura... And dh chose it.


----------



## capel

Oh and she was 3kg410g or 7lb 8oz Nd 50cm long.So perfect size. And NO hypos, her level were 3.7 all readings before feed. The midwife even tested the meter on herself to see if it was broken and only showed 3.7 :)


----------



## Tanikit

Thats great capel - glad she is doing so well.

I don't think Lantus is dangerous - it just hasn't had formal testing in pregnancy so isn't registered for use during pregnancy but loads of diabetics are on it during pregnancy.

As for monitoring after 38 weeks they never let me go beyond 38 weeks so can't help there - sorry. We had fetal monitoring with a machine at 34 and 36 weeks (NST) but my babies always passed.


----------



## vintage67

I was taken off Lantus for pregnancy, but a women I know who had GD was put on Lantus.


----------



## cranberry987

its probably like most things in pregnancy - they dont have enough information to say that its safe. the older drugs have decades of women being fine on it, but if lantus was by far the best option for you then you might weigh up the pros and cons and take it over something else


----------



## lesley1978

Congratulation Capel on the birth of your daughter! Glad everything went well! x Looking forward to seeing some pics.x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

capel said:


> Sakura was born today and she is perfect. All was well and she already had her first feed. She is doing fine and no hypos up to now

congratulations Capel on the birth of your daughter xx


----------



## hawalkden

hi :)

I'm a Type One Diabetic on Insulin Pump. I'm 21 weeks preg and all I get to find around her is GD or Type Two Diabetes!! haha 

I'm just dealing with the hypos atm!

Good Luck Everyone :)

XxX


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi ladies hope everyone is well?! X


----------



## Tanikit

Hi hawal - thats why this thread was started I think - most of the beginning is us moaning about hypos - are yours settling yet? How was your first trimester? Do you know if you're having a boy or girl?


----------



## cranberry987

Arg! New to taking insulin and last night I hadn't stuck myself properly. Dh noticed and said press it in. So i pressed the trigger spurting half of it out! Fair enough it was me who did it wrong but stupid man for not telling me. Or stopping me press the trigger. Pft. Men.


----------



## shellshocked

Hi I know this post has been running for a while but wondered if I might join in. Have been diabetic for 20 years now and this is my first pregnancy. Not planned, Hba1c was 7.7mmol at conception, am at the hospital once a fortnight and so far things are okay. Sugars crazy but I expected that. I just wondered if anyone else had had to double their insulin requirements in the first trimester? Consultant told me to just carry on doing what I am doing. Guessing I'll have another Hba1c tomorrow. Hoping its come down. Hypoing every night and at least once during the day. Not sure if I'm tired due to pregnancy or due to constant hypos and weeing during the night!!

Bit nervous but the hospital seem to be keeping a close eye on me already have additional appointments for baby's cardio check in October, anaesthetic appointment in September and about a million others. Starting to feel like I live at the hospital!

Reading all these posts has made me less anxious. Congratulations to you all!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8a041.aspx


----------



## pink23

congrats shellshocked. xx
Yes the hypos and insulin are all part of being preganant. 
Its nice to come on here and just have a rant and say what you want to say. Its always nice to speak to another diabetic as only they know what your going through. Im sure your hba1c will come down.
Hope everyones ok. I had a week of good morning sugars now something has changed and they are high yet again. day sugars not too bad. Im starting weight watchers tonight. I really struggle with the weight loss, i do well then A hypo comes along.
Need to see diabetic nurse just to see whats happening and what insulin i need to tweek xx


----------



## hawalkden

Had this horrid dream last night that our baby was going to be a diabetic and i know the risk of it getting it is very low due to their own pancreas; but still made me think i really hope my child doesnt have to go through what i have to every day with the hypos, testing and injecting..

even though my bloods can be still high a little, i do have good control of them and my downfall at the moment is craving for milk and cheese which is high in units and i honestly cried the other day becuase we didnt have any cheese and i couldnt have any but i know if i drink milk throughout the day the insulin units i'm not giving myself isnt good, so trying to cut down a lot :\

hope it works :)! Hope everyone is well too :)


----------



## cranberry987

oh big hugs. I think its natural to have worried dreams. it shows youre a good and thoughtful mummy :)


----------



## hawalkden

cranberry987 said:


> oh big hugs. I think its natural to have worried dreams. it shows youre a good and thoughtful mummy :)

My OH thinks I'm being selfish and saying it isnt the end of the world if they do have Diabetes. 

To me it would be becuase i wouldnt want anyone to live with it every day and struggle at a lot of low points, he says though 'they'll not know any different'

maybe not, but when they are going to school and the staff dont deal with hypos becuase of 'health and safety' also children are very very mean and dont understand they are hurting others with their comments, even from when they start nursery i see it every day children are laughed at becuase of something so small!!! 

Trying to think positive and hope for the best but ill love them all the same and just pray that they can have a normal life :)


----------



## cranberry987

i think its just because you know how hard it can be. I often attend meetings about kids who have "special educational needs" (whatever that means) because of being deaf or deaf with additional needs. I know that the deafness itself wouldnt be too disasterous, but all the extra struggle they would have to go through would break my heart.

Its the same really, they dont know any different but you want their lives to be as easy and super amazing as possible and I think its just a natural mummy worry.

My OH brushes any worries off with 'honey itll be fine' which really doesnt help, these men, can i swap mine for one who talks in proper sentances?!


----------



## hawalkden

the countless arguements we've had over how i feel and he'll never 100% turely understand what i go though, he always brings up though when i went in with DKA and was in a coma for a week, that he understands, which is fair enough but at the same time i had a blood clot in my lung and pnuemonia before they put me in a medical induced coma!
he just uses all the bad days of my diabetes as an excuse that he understand and when i have a bad day now, he'll say think of our baby youre carrying and stop being selfish when you're feeling down which hurts!
hope the over protectedness goes past :)


----------



## shellshocked

Hawalkden-
It is a tough condition to live with, but we are all living proof that we can live with it. Try to be positive and focus on that. I guess your OH is trying to be supportive with his comments however in reality nobody understands unless they have diabetes. It sucks. If it makes you feel better I lay on the bathroom floor for hours spewing before my OH rang NHS direct and took me to the hospital with DKA a couple of year ago! I had told him it was a virus and I'd be okay :blush: he panics now whenever I even sneeze.( I laugh now but looking back... oh dear) But.... at least we know our body in a way that other people don't and that we live in a time where we can still have good (ish) lives. I know you'll have heard all this before but just trying to cheer you up a bit. Chin up you aren't being selfish and we are all worrying about similar things and its okay to feel down sometimes, we are only human afterall.:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Pink hope you can get the morning levels better again - its such a rollercoaster isn't it. I am having hypos at night that DH has had to step in a number of times and help as I am not seeing to the baby properly and she's screaming. He keeps asking me what I will do about it but I have lowered the insulin a few times and am eating better (have also tried eating badly) and nothing consistently helps. My day values are a bit high too cause I tried dropping the evening long acting also.

:hugs: about the dreams. The chances are pretty small, but its normal to have anxious dreams about baby's health. I'd also feel bad if my girls got diabetes - I'd feel like it was my fault.

So who's baby is due next?


----------



## capel

The only thing if any of my girls got diabetes would be the guilt. I would blame myself for passing it to them... I know it doesn't matter as there is NO type 1 diabetics in my family (plenty of type 2 though). But DD1 is very disabled. In the end diabetes would be the lesser of a problem. The only thing she would not be able to communicate and let anyone know she was hypo. I think I would go crazy with worry. The other one, if she was diabetic, compared with her sister's problems I think it would not be a problem... I have a normal life after all... She would be able to as well.


----------



## nemo1

Hawalkden I used to crave cheese like crazy!! And milk. I'd drink like 2/3 glasses of cold milk a day but I never realised milk afftected sugar so bad? Beware though, people say too much cheese gives you crazy dreams and I used to have a lot!! 

Tanikit I think Jaybear's baby is next!!

Hope everyone is doing well healthwise and coping in the heat!! I'm a muslim and it's Ramadan now (fasting) which I can't do due to diabetes but I'm feeling sorry for hubby having to go through it in this weather AND commute on train and tube. Horrible.


----------



## pink23

Funny you should say about the heat nemo.
Does it effect everyone else. I find it makes me have more hypos if its hot. I mentioned it to the doctor last year and he said It doesnt.
Just started weight watchers yesterday and struggled with hypos. luckily I mananged to get lucozade in my points.
Other than that I had a good reading this morning so hoping the lowered insulin and maybe new diet is helping the sugars xx


----------



## jmbbf

sorry to jump in, my consultant is constantly telling me to watch my sugars more closely in the heat because it does have a huge effect on your sugars, insulin gets absorbed quickeer in the heat resulting in more hypo's. im finding it extrememly hard atm its crap...
sorry for butting in again :)


----------



## Tanikit

Thats interesting about the heat - I just came to visit my parents yesterday and moved from the freezing weather in my home town to much warmer weather at my parents house 1000kms away and have been having mild hypos all day.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Think Im due next!!!! Im 32 weeks today. x


----------



## nemo1

Oh yes Lincoln Girl it's you next!!! Exciting stuff!!


----------



## capel

Regarding heat, I always have loads of hypos and more severe Not only because the heat makes me hypo but my first symptom of a hypo is feeling hot and sweting loads. In the heat sometimes I don't notice the hypo because I am hot and swety anyway... 

Today I had a bad one just as I finished feeding Samira... I put her down in the cot, she was crying and I was afraid to pick her up. I was calling dh but he could not listen to me. I managed to find a small can of Ginger ale in my unpacked hospital bag. I don't know who was crying more, me or baby. I felt awful because she needed me but I was in no condition to care for her...


----------



## lesley1978

oooo I think its me who's next, I'm 32 + 5.

Its 4 am and I can't sleep!

Had a growth scan today (well yesterday now!) and the baby is still measuring big (over the 90th centile!) and the estimated feotal weight at the minute is just under 6 lb!

the consultant has said that there isn't really anything else I can do as my sugars have been ok ish, my last hba1c was 6.2 but now the consultant is talking about maybe inducing me at 37 ish weeks.

The baby is also lying breech so if nothing changes then its defo gonna be a section!

I have another scan at 34 and then at 36 weeks and then they'll decide what we are gonna do!

I'm guessing that this is playing on my mind and that is why I am up and wide awake at this time!

Lesley x


----------



## shellshocked

Heat has ALWAYS affected my blood glucose. They are always lower in the heat. Whether its to do with eating less or using more energy to cool down etc I don't know. There seems to be conflicting medical ideas about why this can happen. During the warmer summer months my insulin requirements drop. If I am abroad somewhere particularly hot I often find myself taking very little insulin indeed!


----------



## Tanikit

Lesley and LincolnGirl - not long now to go then. Will be waiting to hear any news - enjoy the last of your pregnancies.


----------



## hawalkden

I've cut down a lot and now just have water but it's really hard, midwifes are always saying to expected mums to eat more calsium haha and when you're a diabetic they tell you to cut it down ;)! Can't win!!

On the heat front my bloods go sky high and i've got to take double my usual insulin intake, it's really odd!! :\... plus with the insulin pump, it's hard to keep the actual pump cool and out of direct sun with the small wire attachement :\ haha


----------



## Jaybear5

I also run higher in the heat!!


----------



## lesley1978

how is everyone doing?

I am getting so big and so tired at the minute. Sugars aren't being too bad, have the odd high and always seem to hypo at around 3 ish but other than that I tend to run at around 6 -7 mmol.

Consultant is happy with my hba1c and says that there isn't really anything else that I can do.

I have to have fortnightly scans now to check on growth but hoping that baby slows down a bit as its measuring quite big for my dates.

Lesley x


----------



## hawalkden

Got DSN & DSM on thursday and I've not written any of my bloods down! Even though my monitor saves 3 months worth of bloods, they are really picky about me writing in my pregnancy blood book but I just cba!!! Haha 
Nervous about new Hba1C too ;) x


----------



## pink23

i have diabetic clinic thursday to and not looking forward to the wait. not getting hba1c done hade it done a month ago so dont think i need one yet because will have one in september for the preconception clinic. I need to write down sugars to but i hate it xx


----------



## hawalkden

im always really sarci when i go and see them...

im usually on the ball have my bloods written down, urine sample and monitor on me or some weeks are usually...

i let them take my bloods and ive written a few or my bloods are crap and i dont cooporate ;)! 

Just depends on the day and how im feeling ;)!


----------



## shellshocked

Feeling crap about the whole diabetes thing now. Working really hard which is extra exhasuting but just get so frustrated. Want everything to go well but terrified it won't. 

Just had another night time hypo despite all the symptoms pointing to being high- extreme thirst, headache and needing a wee ( oh wait thats just pregnancy lol)
Hope everyone else is feeling more positive. 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8a041.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

shellshocked said:


> Feeling crap about the whole diabetes thing now. Working really hard which is extra exhasuting but just get so frustrated. Want everything to go well but terrified it won't.
> 
> Just had another night time hypo despite all the symptoms pointing to being high- extreme thirst, headache and needing a wee ( oh wait thats just pregnancy lol)
> Hope everyone else is feeling more positive.
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8a041.aspx

hope it gets better :).. 
Ive had many days like that usually a Thursday after Ive been to see the Diabetic Team who don't see my efforts and how much I've tried, so I ususally have a few 'lazy' days on friday and sat then get back on it! :\..
I'm totally understanding when it comes to hypos at night but your body is acting like your bloods are sky high besides the weeing which im sick of peanut thinking it's fun and games to move around on my bladder at night, at first i was always checking for ketones i was that nervous about going to toilet! 
All you can do it try your best and shove off the negatativity that your diabetic team give you...
what type are you?
x


----------



## shellshocked

Hawalkden- I'm type 1. Have been for 20 years. not often do I get down about it as I'm generally a positive person and there isn't anything I can do about it- but right now I'm pretty irritated with it. Eg 8.3mmol this morning due to not one but two hypos in the night. (rebound) I will also probably hypo this morning as once they start they don't stop ! LOL! Have to smile or else I'd cry (blaming it on the hormones)

(I'm going to tell all a *secret*- If sometimes my Bg goes a* little* high its a relief high like 9 as it means I can sleep and not worry for a bit without having to guzzle lucozade or eat biscuits- clearly I deal with it but it gives just a moment of respite from low sugars) oh having said that if I go to bed under 7 I hypo yet MW wants me to increase lantus which I take at night..... go figure. Oh and if I "correct" at snack time for raised BG I get told off!! I've been told to stop testing pre-snack... lol, I've been told I'm testing too much apparently I'm excessive!! (thought they'd be glad- I think it makes my results difficult to understand!!)Don't you just love being diabetic, our own special little club....:hugs:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8a041.aspx


----------



## abi17

Hi girls just wondered if I can have some advice, I'm 26 weeks and currently stuck in hospital as I have a previous condition, however my blood sugar has been 3.6 at it's highest is this a sign of GD? I see my consultant Friday but just wondered from girls who know? X


----------



## hawalkden

I was diagnosed in March '09. Was in hospital Feb '10 (on my birthday!) with DKA & they put me in a medical induced coma for 8 days. Before they put me in the coma they found I had pneumonia in both lungs; hence why I was so ill. They still had the cheek when I woke up that it was my fault for my bloods being 'outrageous!' 

literally few days being admitted into hospital I asked my DSN if I could go on the DAFNE & she said no; even though I still would have been admitted attitudes with the Diabetic Team all of the from Type Two specialist to the stupid consultants. If their attitude is crap towards us them what we expected to react towards them?! 

Me & OH suffered a missed miscarriage in November 2011 (in my personal reason, I think it was like 9 out of 10 ladies who get pregnant first time round and their body doesnt understand the changes and tired to get rid of whats happening) and my Diabetic Midwife blamed it because my bloods weren't in the 'pregnancy normal range' I went mental at her and because of this I asked if I could change my Diabetic Team and when I did I was about 8 weeks pregnant and they offered me a Insulin Pump and not my bloods have been ace.. not everyday! I think whatever Diabetic Type anyone is they will never in my eyes a perfect week.. yeah a few days possibly at a push but the 'normal' bloods never last that long!!

I've always said that I will never go to bed with my bloods being below 10.0 my dad is Type One he got diagnosed in early '90s and he never and still doesn't let his bloods go below 9/10.0 before bed but the consultants arent happy with him and me when we explain we don't want OH's to be giving us a glycogen pen every month because we're going into a deep coma.. 

When I feel down about any area of diabetes; either affecting myself or other people, I just type it all down and date it and when I feel I can come to terms with reading it I make sure OH is with me and he's really understandable and always there for me when I end up in tears (even worse now with being hormone central!!! adverts I cry at at the moment!!) but I think because we've been together before I was diagnosed he saw how bubbly and outgoing I was and then literally overnight when I was in hospital on a sliding scale everything changed from then on...

I know GD are going to be reading this and I dont want to feel like i'm blaming them for the condition they'll have for a few months and then in a few years time possibility developing Type Two.. I just get frustrated when I say 'woo 8.2% result :D' and a GD says it's not good enough.. ha they honestly dont understand fully unless they have loved one whos are Type One in their lives how bloody hard it is to get from before I was pregnant a 11.1% to every two weeks having a test done and it going down 0.2% that is one huge achievement I feel that any Type One can relate too.. fair enough my basal and bolus rates have been upped a unit but makes me smile so much thinking that 8.2% is the lowest it's been so far and I want to keep going at that to get it down to the 6.5% the consultants rave about all the time..

I think Type Twos & GD should live in a Type Ones shoes for a day and that day being a good day and they soon realise that its hardwork controlling your bloods and carb count rubbish! 

People say when they read my negativity about diabetes I'm in denial; I'm not I'm just frustrated and sick of other people expecting Type Ones to just do what the consultants say and get on with your day. Yes I understand full well that other people who are seriously ill or cancer patients dont complain about their conditon everyday and it seems like ive got the world on my shoulders. I havent it's just frustrating when people who dont live with the condition day in dya out and the challenges you've got to deal with dont listen :)!


----------



## shellshocked

Hawalkden-
Being diabetic is tough and I understand what you are saying. As a teenager I was always " why me? what did I do? wrong" I stopped asking why me when I had a what seemed like a million other medical issues completely unrelated to diabetes. Then I was like- why not me? When I was diagnosed as a child I was so glad!! I felt awful for so long I was just pleased they'd doscvered what the problem was. They took 6 months to diagnose me as thought it might settle I was only 17mmol at diagnosis BG having slowly krept up. 

I think that how you feel about your diabetes can be directly related to the team who are there to support you. I am incredibly happy with my consultant and my nurses are brilliant. They never ever preach they just advise and understand that sometimes it goes wrong. Never have they blamed me for things going wrong, they've just tried to help me work out why its gone wrong. I also feel that one's team are guided by how busy a unit is. I'm orginally from London and going to St Georges hospital every 6months was miserable- hardly ever saw the same doc so it was like starting over, it took a whole day as it was so busy and I just felt negative and lied all the time about how I was doing just to escape, they knew that I was lying but had neither the time nor resources to chase me up. Felt like they were just checking I was still alive every 6 months!! LOL

That all changed when I moved to Brighton- I know its silly but I'd be reluctant to move anywhere else as my team are so very supportive. I hope that you find a team to support you and who don't tell you off but who assist, recommend and advise. At RSCH I went on the diabetes education course which really was a week of counselling accompanied by tears, relief and education that should be given to each diabetic a couple of months after diagnosis. I suddenly felt that I wasn't alone anymore and that there were people who understood how I felt and that there are people who don't get 5.5 Hba1cs every month but not for lack of trying.....really we all wanted the elusive 5, but in reality thats difficult. My doctor told me I had to live my life. That is what I am trying to do whilst obtaining a modicum of control..... ( only thing they bang on about is getting enough exercise- I don't mind even though I'm a fatty!!) 

You are over half way which is wonderful.:happydance: I cannot help much with advice but I think I've learnt how to deal with doctors. I often say "so what can we do about this? What is your advice? don't tell me anything unrealistic, lets start with the small things" What I love most is my team always great me with a smile ( despite the fact that they know the results of my Hba1c test!!)Hows that to start off an appointment ??

Oh by the way I do get down and cross and there have been times when I've tried to ignore my diabetes- only trouble is it has wonderful ways of reminding you that you still have it!!
Big hugs and wishing you success and happiness with pregnancy and motherhood. If you want to PM me to talk you can.... in fact anyone can. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8a041.aspx


----------



## nemo1

Hawalkden I totally understand what you go thru. I am the same. Diabetes has chnaged me and made me a bit bitter. I wish I was the girl with the "million dollar smile" again! I love my life, don't get me wrong...it could have been a worse illness... but I just dislike people around me thinking it's easy to live with (my parents). During pregnancy 1st tri I hypoed all over the place and lost conciousness. Didn't really get much support from parents other than lectures. "Why didn't you do this" "why didn't you do that" BLA BLA EFFING BLA!!! It's like I cause the hypos!! 

My hubby was amazing. He'd be up EVERY night for 4 months treating my hypo. I'd be totally unconcious and would come round to have coke poured down my top as he tried to feed me! 

I have an amazing diab team but sometimes they piss me off too. They give all these advice...which are sometimes crap. My view is that they haven't a clue what to do as they aren't diab themselves. 

Life is so tough. Right now I am running highs and I feel so depressed every time I test.

Never mind! I have a beautiful healthy baby boy and he's my motivation to stay healthy!!

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## pink23

no one will ever understand how diabetes effects you other than another diabetic.
Dont get me wrong i love my dad to bits but sometimes i wish he would loosen the strings and understand hypos arent easy and no how hard you try to stop them they are always there.
Like the others my oh is fab and wouldnt change him. He's has seen me through some pretty bad hypos and feel bad for the constant 999 calls when i was pregnant.
I wouldnt even ask a day without diabetes unless it went away forever. A day wouldnt be enough i would still worry.
I love my life and even if i have diabetes it wont control me.
Week 2 of weight watchers for me and i lost 4 1/2 lbs last week even if did use majority of my points fighting hypos but this week im learning it a bit better.
Its not easy loosing weight as a diabetic i really struggle especially having a sweet tooth. I will get there in the end. xx


----------



## capel

I agree with shellshocked. My attitude to diabetes was improved with my diabetes team. My consultant is a darling and I LOVE my DSN. When I get really frustrated she was always reminding me that if my bloods were perfect I would not be diabetic. Not to worry with the individual results if hba1c was ok. And apart from first tri that I rather be high than hypo. The midwives were always worried about my level during the appointments. But they were normally 1h after my breakfast, my worst level of the day. I always was annoyed with them. I was forever telling them I am type 1 diabetic, that's the best I can do. If my DSN and the consultant are not worried,then I am not. I think they are so used with GD that they panic with real diabetic levels... 

Anyways, I never had a level within the range they wanted me, my hba1c was good and my baby girl was perfect. The hypos were horrible but at the end I was more high than hypo... The only thing I say is that I won't get pregnant again without a pump... The difference in basal needs during the day were incredible. 

Now I Amin hypoland of breastfeeding... I eat the whole day, cut morning background and still hypo many times... Dh is joking that ieat more chocolate than anondiabeticperson now... Got to keep these levels up :)


----------



## lesley1978

grrrrr!! 2.9, sweating buckets and that wide awake feeling after going to sleep at 10! I know I'm thankful I wake up but I just bloody hate hypo's!!!! 

Lesley x


----------



## Jaybear5

HIGHS HIGHS HIGHS :( 
Can't get my sugars below 8 at the mo....Not looking forward to the telling off I Will no dobut get later at the hospital....Aaaarrgh!!!


----------



## shellshocked

*Lesley*-Three during the day and then I had two last night and then woke up with a 10.2 this morning..... ggrrrrrrrr... what to do?
*
Jaybear*- Tell them that telling you off won't help, and just stresses you out but that what would help would be advice on how to help you reduce them!!:hugs:

Goodluck


----------



## capel

Jaybear at this stage it is very hard to not be high. And I was luck that the diabetes team never told me off. Just offered support and advice. The midwives were less supportive, but what do they know about diabetes anyway. The amount of times that I heard that there is an awful lot of glucose in my urine... Criticism at this stage is not helping, just makes us feel guilty, and I have plenty of that without their help :) 

I am on strike for two days. No tests, not much insulin.. I know it is wrong but I needed a break... Only testing now if I feel hypo, but as I am taking half the insulin it won't happen... Back on track tomorrow...


----------



## Jaybear5

Good for you Capel, we all need a 'day or two off' now and then  x

Growth scan went well and they are happy with her so far, on the 86th percentile and weighing 3lbs 1oz :) So bigger than average but not huge! They have just told me to keep increasing my insulin and were actually very nice about it! Gotta wait for results from my eyes and bloods etc plus they think I may have a UTI! Back again in 2 weeks, scanned again in 4!! X


----------



## shellshocked

Oh dear... high today. :-( Have just given myself a huge "correction" dose. Not even worried about hypos- they were that high an hour after breakfast. BGs have been good for the last 2 weeks with 4 readings at 10 (hypo rebounds) and the rest 7 and under so no idea where this came from! 

Does this ever get any easier?? Oh well I can only do my best. Really wanted a "treat" today as well. Was going to have a crunchie or 1/2 a one :winkwink:: Thats really why I'm so disappointed- Not going to panic just looks like insulin needs nay have increased. Has anyone else had this? What did they do?


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Forgot to post in here. Had my scan yesterday and this is what i wrote in my journal as im too lazy to write it again!! :haha:

So im 33 + 1 and Had my growth scan. Mia is now measuring 38 + 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&#8203;!!!!! so 5 weeks and 2 days ahead!!!!! and they still say they wont be getting her out until 39 weeks!!!!! Do You think i will go into labour myself before hand because she is so big????? Im scared she could come now at anytime :-/ Im hoping 4 weeks max Had really weird backache on the bus and thats what got me thinking. Im totally ready for her to be out but i dont want her to be ill if early. They didnt give me a weight (as per usual) but by the chart in my notes im guessing she weights about 7lbs already!!!
Also got a telling off about blood sugars. My HBA1C (tells you how good your blood sugars are over past 3 months) was 7.8 and for me thats fantastic (should be 4-6 ish), before pregnancy i was nearly 12!! but 7.8 is still not good enough for them. Then hubby is telling me off for eating at the clinic as it will raise my sugars!! I needed a snack i was starving!!!! So went to the toilet and had a little cry Im just fed up now, I want her here, roll on 6 weeks (if it really has to be that long!!) xx

I feel okay today and blood sugars have be great today x


----------



## thedog

Lincoln Girl said:


> Forgot to post in here. Had my scan yesterday and this is what i wrote in my journal as im too lazy to write it again!! :haha:
> 
> So im 33 + 1 and Had my growth scan. Mia is now measuring 38 + 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&#8203;!!!!! so 5 weeks and 2 days ahead!!!!! and they still say they wont be getting her out until 39 weeks!!!!! Do You think i will go into labour myself before hand because she is so big????? Im scared she could come now at anytime :-/ Im hoping 4 weeks max Had really weird backache on the bus and thats what got me thinking. Im totally ready for her to be out but i dont want her to be ill if early. They didnt give me a weight (as per usual) but by the chart in my notes im guessing she weights about 7lbs already!!!
> Also got a telling off about blood sugars. My HBA1C (tells you how good your blood sugars are over past 3 months) was 7.8 and for me thats fantastic (should be 4-6 ish), before pregnancy i was nearly 12!! but 7.8 is still not good enough for them. Then hubby is telling me off for eating at the clinic as it will raise my sugars!! I needed a snack i was starving!!!! So went to the toilet and had a little cry Im just fed up now, I want her here, roll on 6 weeks (if it really has to be that long!!) xx
> 
> I feel okay today and blood sugars have be great today x



:hugs: Sorry you are having a bad day hunnie, not all measurements are accurate though, even scans/weight estimates can be totally wrong! I was induced at 39+1 with DS, all turned out fine he was 8lb 6oz, not very big at all and i was measuring far ahead.
Its important to snack, if you go for long periods without eating (+3hours) there is a chance you could get ketones which is dangerous for you and bubs (even more so than high blood sugar), so keep snacking (healthily though when possible)

I have recently undertaken a diabetes course with the open university, and from what i understand, even if you don't meet the specific HBa1c 6.5 - 7.5% range, any reduction from your previous is really good! So you are doing really well especially since your pancreas is under more strain than if you were not pregnant.

Your LO will be here before you know it :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hawalkden

Jaybear5 said:


> HIGHS HIGHS HIGHS :(
> Can't get my sugars below 8 at the mo....Not looking forward to the telling off I Will no dobut get later at the hospital....Aaaarrgh!!!

When you say high. What's high to you? 8 to
Me is a dream!!!! Been all day between 8-12 and that's a huge improvement from two days ago before my doses were upped!


----------



## Jaybear5

They had been running 8-9 pre meal and 11-12 post meal....But luckily all has calmed down a bit now x


----------



## Mysticalrain

I was having problem with Keytones for the last week and a half was having 0.2 in my blood at night and in the morning even had a 0.3. my overall blood thing was 5.6 then a week after was 5.4 the diabetic clinic are impressed with this but they also think the reason for the keytones was I wasnt eating enough carbs! cause I had been having alot of hypos too! then they done another one this week and it was 5.0 they said my diabetes is to tightly controlled and that I should be eating more carbs as I am trying to hard and they dont want it dipping to low they also said my bloods could be low cause of all the hypos I hardly ever get double figures 2 hours past meal part from the odd 1 which is like 11 no higher than 12. Im pleased to say that eating more carbs did help its even taken away the 0.1 keytones that I always seem to have in my blood although had two days where my bloods were running a we bit higher 2 hours after meals 11 and 9 but now it has sorted its self out as I have ajusted insulin to make it fine
blood sugars 14/08/11 
Before breakfast 5.2
2 hours after Breakfeast 6.8
Before Lunch 2.7
2 hours after lunch 5.8
before dinner 5.4
2 hours after dinner 6.7

that was yesterdays blood sugars pretty good considering. only one thing I would say is had a hypo before lunch but that was due to walking!

a couple days before this blood were between 4 and 6 with no Hypos!!!! what so ever a day without a hypo is very rare to me lol

sorry about talking about this just thought I would share. I was very concerned as to why I was having keytones if my bloods were good but ahwell just shows sometimes its more carbs that can make the difference :D 

also wanted to ask have my first growth scan next week whats that like? and how often do we get them xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

What perfect sugars! Wish mine were like that!!!
Glad you've sorted the ketones out too, carbs are a must no matter how much we think we should go without them...carbs hate me tho :( but I love them lol

Your growth scan is just like a normal scan, they will take measurements from babies head, belly and legs then estimate a weight and percentile! You'll b given graphs/chats each time, but don't freak out if baby is measuring bigger than average cos as a diabetic that is totally normal :) you'll get them from 28 weeks till birth, hospitals vary with them tho, some offer weekly, some every 4 weeks etc! I had my first at 25 weeks, then again at 28, next one is at 32 weeks then will be 34&36 weeks!

Good luck x


----------



## Mysticalrain

Jaybear5 said:


> What perfect sugars! Wish mine were like that!!!
> Glad you've sorted the ketones out too, carbs are a must no matter how much we think we should go without them...carbs hate me tho :( but I love them lol
> 
> Your growth scan is just like a normal scan, they will take measurements from babies head, belly and legs then estimate a weight and percentile! You'll b given graphs/chats each time, but don't freak out if baby is measuring bigger than average cos as a diabetic that is totally normal :) you'll get them from 28 weeks till birth, hospitals vary with them tho, some offer weekly, some every 4 weeks etc! I had my first at 25 weeks, then again at 28, next one is at 32 weeks then will be 34&36 weeks!
> 
> Good luck x

Thank you :D much appreciated just wish I could budge these hypos anyway looks like your nearly there lol you getting induced early or that?:kiss:


----------



## Jaybear5

Im trying for a VBAC so will be getting a sweep at 37 weeks and they are hoping I go into labour naturally that week(fingers crossed), if not a planned induction will be booked for 38 weeks. So yeah won't be allowed past 38 weeks regardless of how she is born :) x


----------



## capel

Mysticalrain those are very good levels. I had loads of hypos but never managed post meals levels that good. /and my hba1c was ok. I don't know now that I relaxed a lot.

Just to share, my section incision got infected... The GP says it is because I am diabetic. I don't know... I keep having lots of hypos and he did not know my levels anyway. Just because I am diabetic everything will be caused by it. I mean, many people can get a incision infected and they are not diabetic. I hate this that doctors like to blame everything on the diabetes... Anyway, the infection got me higher levels... But after 3 days of antibiotics I am better...


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you're better Capel, my scar got infected with my son, it was awful so know how you are feeling...My friend (non diabetic) has an infected scar too! So middle fingers up to the GP's!!! xx


----------



## shellshocked

I have my "12 week" scan today I am so scared. Is this normal? I am terrified they'll be something wrong or that LO has jsut disappeared. I was scanned 2 weeks ago at the clinic I am still not convinced all is okay. The Obs asked me if I had the nuchal scan booked. I've tried to put this to the back of my mind but kept thinking he was implying something was amiss. (or maybe I'm further along than they thought and he thought I might miss my window of opportunity!??) I am probably being silly but have avoided diabetes google syndrome (googling all the things that could go wrong with type 1 diabetes and pregnancy) but am getting more and more tempted. * I am starting to lose my upbeat attitude to life and diabetes and am really scared.Its so bloody hard at the best of times and now......crikey I never know what a reading will be. I feel like some kind of experiment* (oh and I get the hba1c result today!) I am not as my GP suggested I could "enjoying" pregnancy. I am permenantly worried and stressed about BG and whether all will be okay. Any advice on how to stay positive? Sorry for not being positive today!


----------



## shellshocked

Oh and Capel- Loads of people get all sorts of infections and they aren't diabetic. It was probably nothing to do with diabetes. These things happen. I've never actually met a type 1 diabetic who got anymore infections than a non diabetic or took any longer to heal. Plus its usually associated with type 2. I had major surgery on my abdomen and no infection where as friend of mine got an infected c-section inc. and isn't diabetic. Glad you are feeling better.....:hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Shellshocked~ good luck for your scan honey I am sure everything is perfect with little one :) I was just the same at my 12 week one, and even know tho I'm almost 30 weeks I still get nervous before each scan expecting her to 'not be there'.....lol....It's normal :)

Hope you get a good hba1c reading, it is such hard work being pregnant and diabetic that it's almost impossible to enjoy being pregnant as much as we should.....Each check up at hospital is diabetic related that we miss out on the 'baby' side of it! I have an awesome diabetic MW at clinic that says anytime I want to get my belly measured or have the baby's HB checked I just have to say, she knows how important those little things are and it makes you actually feel pregnant! 

Hugs xxx


----------



## capel

Shellshocked I just believed everything was ok when I had my baby in my arms. I even had the date of my section brought forward because I was getting so stressed. I think pregnancy is not a fun time...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hope your scan went well shell shocked xx


----------



## lesley1978

Capel, hope you're feeling a little better and being able to enjoy time with your little one!

shellshocked, I felt like this with my scans, I kept on not actually believing that I was pregnant.

It is hard with your sugars, really hard, but it will be worth it be prepared for all the hypo's and have plenty of sugar stash in and around you as at times you may get close to running out!!

In fact, I am sat here again with another hypo, i hate the night ones which wake you up! So hopefully I'm sorted now and just have to go and find my comfy position in bed again!

I have my scan tomorrow and antenatel appointment so may find out what the plan of action is for the big day!!!

Lesley x


----------



## pink23

mornig girls hope your all ok.
My nurse wants me to do a few 4am sugars and boy is it tiring. at 12 it was 4 so had some sweets, 4am was 7 then at 7 ish it was 3.8 grr.
I hardly had any insulin apart from my basal yesterday as iwas out all day so will reduce it again so i have my insulin for meal times.
af is due today if a 28 day cycle but i really dont think she'll turn up. feeling a bit hopeful as last time with caleb i had sickness with morning hypos and i felt like that today but im trying not to think into it that muchxx


----------



## shellshocked

It went well. LO there with all limbs and from scan low risk for chromosomal abnormalities (though awaiting results from blood test... you get one stress out of the way and now have to stress about something else) LO was being stubborn and wouldn't get into to correct position so sonographer had to poke me a bit and I had to have a quick walk around. Hba1c down from 7.7 to 6.8mmol ( my DSN and dietician were so complimentary I was gushing.....) Apart from me being a fatty all seems to be going well. Still stressed though. And such a long way to go still. Thanks for all your words of support I really appreciate them!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1305522000z4z1308286800z0.png


----------



## pink23

glad beanie doing well shell, it does get a little easier and once you see your sugars and bha1c results you feel better. I think the hypos are just part of the package which would be nice to not be there but we cant have everything. xx
We are all here for each other and to have a rant to xx


----------



## Tanikit

Pink why don't you do a test - I could never wait til AF showed to test. Good luck!

Shellshocked glad the scan went well - the first trimester is the worst for worrying though I managed to worry through the whole thing. It did get slightly better once I could feel kicks.

Kirima is 6 months old today so growing fast. We have just come back from a stay with my parents for my brothers wedding. My sugars kept going low while there so I have again dropped my insulin.


----------



## lesley1978

Well I had my scan and antenatel appointment today. 

I am 34 +4 and the baby is measuring 7.12 lb already!!! My daughter was this weight when she was born at 38 + weeks! Baby is still breech also.

Anyway to cut a long story short, the diabetic consultant is happy with my sugars - my hba1c has now come down again to 6 and she just said that there can be other factors due to diabetes which cause a larger baby and it isn't always to do with your sugars.

The pregnancy consultant saw me next and he just said 'section' which I sort of knew was coming due to the size (I had an emergency section with my daughter). So now I have my date which is 12th September for going in to have my baby.

I am positively bricking it now!! I am a worrier and I know this baby has to come out but now I know exactley what date and that I am definately going to have the op I am pooping myself!! 

Lesley x


----------



## shellshocked

Lesley- Wishing you all the best, not long now and at least you can be prepared! Many hugs :hugs:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf8281.aspx


----------



## pink23

september 12 th will be here soon yey xx
So af was due today if 28 day cycle but just wondered if anyone else gets this. When i was pg with caleb if i woke in the morning with a hypo I always feel sick. I was 3.6 and felt sick. Maybe im wishful thinking for that bfp just wondered if it was just me x


----------



## Tanikit

Lesley not long to go now - your baby will be with you soon. Maybe concentrate on getting ready for the baby rather than the C-section.

Pink hoping it will be a BFP for you - like you last pregnancy if my sugars were low I got very nauseous.


----------



## hawalkden

Well I'm back online :)! 

Went to Diabetic Clinic and Midwife last Thursday.. my bloods have been ace for the past few days, between 7-10 :) woo go me.. never been like that before since I was diagnosed...

Saw the obstetrician team too.. one of the docs said I needed bloods taking, well that was it burst into tears (I usually go to the blood room to have them done, I just cant have my bloods taken at all) after about 10 mintues of him giving me a lecture about 'I'll be having needles and drips when it comes to the labour' I let him take my bloods... felt really down after though, because I know that diabetics have their bloods taken more then usual and extra when pregnant, but I honestly was fuming when I went home, because when I was diagnosed and in A&E the docs/nurses were trying as fast as they could to try and get insulin inside of me and get bloods taken from me but I fainted and then ever since my vains just hide away as soon as they get the tubes and things ready...

Before I was leaving the Dr said i've been booked in for a fetal echo scan next week because my hba1c was about 10% before I got pregnant...

Just wondering if any of you ladies have had one and what it involves...? Little nervous :( x


----------



## Tanikit

hawalkden I think a fetal echo is just a more detailed heart scan to make sure there are no heart defects, though sometimes they do a full level 2 ultrasound which checks everything in more detail than normal.

I am like you on the blood tests - have fainted twice before and they almost always have to stick the needle in twice when they take my blood. I actually find having my child with me (holding her on my lap) helps me to be more brave about it cause I can't do anything when she's there and I'm concentrating on her.

My own sugars are a bit erratic at the moment - jumping to 14 and then down below 3. Its very frustrating and I need to get them sorted out.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hawalkden said:


> Well I'm back online :)!
> 
> Went to Diabetic Clinic and Midwife last Thursday.. my bloods have been ace for the past few days, between 7-10 :) woo go me.. never been like that before since I was diagnosed...
> 
> Saw the obstetrician team too.. one of the docs said I needed bloods taking, well that was it burst into tears (I usually go to the blood room to have them done, I just cant have my bloods taken at all) after about 10 mintues of him giving me a lecture about 'I'll be having needles and drips when it comes to the labour' I let him take my bloods... felt really down after though, because I know that diabetics have their bloods taken more then usual and extra when pregnant, but I honestly was fuming when I went home, because when I was diagnosed and in A&E the docs/nurses were trying as fast as they could to try and get insulin inside of me and get bloods taken from me but I fainted and then ever since my vains just hide away as soon as they get the tubes and things ready...
> 
> Before I was leaving the Dr said i've been booked in for a fetal echo scan next week because my hba1c was about 10% before I got pregnant...
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies have had one and what it involves...? Little nervous :( x

i never had one of those hun and my hba1c was 11-12 pre pregnancy x


----------



## shellshocked

hawalkden-I've been booked in for a fetal heart scan since my first appointment at the clinic. Its standard procedure at my hospital for type 1 diabetics irrespective of hba1c levels, I was told not to worry. 

I was given a letter and sheet about what to expect- I just read through it and If this is what you are having done then:
-The scan is to examine the heart in detail they can identify any problems and defects
-Apparently they are quiet when they do it (so don't worry about that) 
-They sometimes need additional advice too and don't panic about that either. 
-They tell you about what their findings are then and there 
-The scan takes varying amounts of time but is similar to normal ultrasound.
-There are no risks to you or LO by having the scan done.

Hope this helps, only sorry I haven't had mine done already to let you know what its like!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf8281.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

Thanks for that :) Just hope peanut keeps very still for it thats what my worry is at the moment!! When we had our 20 week scan it just wouldn't keep still. I had to go back the day after to get all the checks and measurements done! :wacko:
Second scan was a little eaiser just couldn't check the face, their arms and hands kept hiding it! 
I've just got given the normal ultrasound scan letter about just the gel and full bladder etc.. nothing at all about the echo scan! Was just given all my growth scans too.. getting scary now it's only 16 weeks till i'm due ahh & the consultant who i'm under lets some diabetics go full term :O! What scared about that! Already got a large baby when i went for my 20 week scan she said it was above adverage! :| 
Thanks for the pre-notice and what to expect though :D mind is at mini rest :) 
:flower:


----------



## capel

Pink let us know when you test. I got sick when hypo in the beginning of pregnancy...

Hawalkden I also had this heart scan and all type 1 diabetics have. My hba1c was 5.7 before pregnancy ( I went to preconception clinic to get it lower). 

Tanikit are you still bf? I noticed that it drains glucose out of my blood. I always have something to eat when I feed. Good excuse for a piece of chocolate :)


----------



## shellshocked

Bleurgh.... Had a mini argument with OH's doctor friend yesterday. I said getting to 5.3 was unrealisitc to me right now and he went on about it being best and how I was too high..... went to bed all hypo and miserable gobbled down a doubledecker bar I'd been saving for a treat. Cried myself to sleep....I seriously have been working so hard in a month and a bit I've gone from 7.7 to 6.8 which I'm chuffed to bits about and am sure it will be even lower next check. I just need to be around supportive people right now. Just needed to vent!!


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, I breastfed my first one for a long time so intend on just carrying on with Kirima too as it actually keeps my sugars down reasonably well and I take far less insulin. I had hypos at around 5-6 months breasfeeding both of them so maybe it has to do with growth spurts or possibly hormonal changes.

Shellshocked I have never had mine less than 6.9 even when pregnant and they said I musnt get it lower as the number of hypos I had to get it there was dangerous. Hang in there - you are doing fine - they always want better but if it was perfect then we wouldn't be diabetic.


----------



## Lil miss

hello, i didnt know there was a thread like this, im 24,type 1 diabetic since i was 5, i thought by now things would get easy but nooooo ive never had great bg's. now im pregnant things are getting a little in control but the diabetic team just seem to worry me all the time! ladies who are over 20 weeks, how was your 20 week scan? did it feel like the diabetic team didnt want to know you untill you was 20 weeks?


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone, i had one of my worst hypos last night. 1.4 , luckily i managed to get up and get some sugar. Oh works nights so he wasnt around . I dread to think if i hadnt of got up, the worst things is i went to bed and sugar was 11 so i havent a clue why it dropped xx


----------



## Springtime

I was not diabetic before pregnancy but was already diagnosed with impaired glucose tolerance. At 16 weeks, my sugar levels started going very high and have been on insulin since then. I need to up my insulin units every few days and for 10 days had found it impossible to keep my numbers down. I know you girls who are type 1 have a hard time and hats off to you ladies for managing your pregnancy and diabetes !! I complain and cry about my impossible numbers! I am told to test 2 hours after meals and to keep them below 7 . But in the past 10 days many times they have gone to 7.5. 8.4 and even 9! My doctors scare my about these numbers. And I am on insulin, 7 units before breakfast and 9 units before lunch and dinner. I wonder if there is such a thing as overdosing on insulin!!


----------



## hawalkden

I wish my bloods were running between 7-9!!! :)!!!
15-17 all day, stupid insulin pump is messing me around!!!
I've have in the last 5 hours 35 units of insulin :)!!!
No ketones though :) x


----------



## Tanikit

Hi lil miss - my first pregnancy they kept a close eye on me during the first trimester, but the second pregnancy I hardly saw anyone til second trimester and even after that I just followed the same schedule as for normal pregnancies as the gynae treats everyone as high risk even if they have a normal pregnancy.

Springtime you guys have very tight limits that we would be very hard pressed to achieve so high values of 9 are fairly normal for us and even higher, but then we also run low whereas I have almost never heard of a GD going low. And yes you can overdose on insulin and going hypoglycaemic is no fun - but it is not a specific amount as the doses vary between people so much. I'd imagine if you forgot whether you'd taken your insulin and took it again then you would go low - a double dose is usually too much.


----------



## Springtime

Tanikit

You are right, I don't go very low. The lowest Ive been so far is 3.9 before dinner.
And yes we do have very tight limits. Its easy for someone who is borderline GD, but for someone like me who flunked the Glucose tolerance test pretty badly (according to pregnancy GD standards), I am finding it hard to achieve non-diabetic like numbers, which is what they want to see. 
Anyhow, you girls are a real inspiration to me. If its possible for Type 1 girls to have healthy pregnancies and babies (as I know some women who have done that), then it must be possible for someone who is on the higher end of GD like me too.


----------



## Lil miss

my h1abc is 7.3, before i got pregnant it was 8.9 so i have been controling my diabetes much better. do you think this is ok? i cant seem to get it any lower! at the hospital they worry me alot, im actually sick of going nearly every week as they make me very paranoid and i keep thinking that my baby is going to have something wrong with it! can anyone give me any advice???


----------



## pink23

lil miss you will get it down, unfortunetly the hypos will get frequent because of trying to get it under control and your hba1c will come down. i think my level was 8.?? % with caleb and it come down to about 6. he's perfect .
You will do it xx


----------



## Lil miss

pink23 said:


> lil miss you will get it down, unfortunetly the hypos will get frequent because of trying to get it under control and your hba1c will come down. i think my level was 8.?? % with caleb and it come down to about 6. he's perfect .
> You will do it xx

thanks, is it dangerous to be at this level??


----------



## Tanikit

For type 1 diabetics they like the pregnancy hba1cs to be between 6 and 7 - less than 6 often means an extreme number of hypos to get it there and while some doctors will push for a level in the 5s it will depend on the person whether this is a realistic goal or not.

Mine last pregnancy were 7.0 first trimester and 7.2 second trimester - my baby is perfectly healthy. My first pregnancy I did slightly better with 6.9 first trimester and 7.2 second trimester and again my child was healthy. Getting it lower would have been better but even at these levels I had a lot of hypos that I was comatose a few times and hospitalised more than once for hypoglycaemia so they never pushed me to get it lower (I am classified as a brittle diabetic as my levels vary widely even on similar diets) - I suspect the higher hba1c was as a result of overtreating all the lows.

If I were you lil miss I would try to get it a bit lower if you can as you say you never go low so can up your insulin without too many bad effects. If your baby is healthy now then the only things the higher hba1c can cause now are a bigger baby (with possibly lower sugars at birth) and possibly an earlier malfunction of the placenta which they should be watching for anyway. After first trimester the baby's organs are all formed. Sounds like you have brought it down well already - try for a little bit more but it does get harder later in pregnancy.


----------



## hawalkden

Oh man...:cry::cry:
Last night had a horrid nightmare that LO was born but was seriously ill. Blood sugars were very low and once better and we'd got LO home it had all the symptoms of a Type One Diabetic.. 
Took them to A&E and they diagnosed diabetes there and then..

OH had to wake me up because I was crying and screaming in my sleep; for the rest of the night I was awake just holding my bump..

I know I'm not the best diabetic and my last hba1c was 8.2% bloody good for me; but never going to be perfect. No Type One is every in my eyes going to be 'perfect'... 

How can I get the negative thoughts out my head? I know the percent of LO getting Diabetes is low but I'm really scared now :\


----------



## pink23

heather I'm sure baby is doing just fine, i know its hard to not worry but you need to try not to. the more you worry the more you get stressed which isn't going to do you any good.
Like you said no diabetic will ever be the perfect they want us to be. xx
Lil miss - I never thought i would get my levels under control but once i knew i was looking after someone else to this made me even more motivated to get it right. xx


----------



## Lil miss

thanks for your advice girls, i am really trying, my bloods been abit anoying today, i woke up with it in the 8's, then before lunch it was 3.2 then before tea it was 16.2, i think im just having a bad day! my bg was perfect yesterday so dont know whats been going on today, its days like this where i worry, im going to see what it is like tomorow and if its the same, im going to have to make some changes!


----------



## shellshocked

Lil Miss- don't panic I've had some rubbish BG levels and my hba1c is steadily coming down. Last night I had two hypos ended up drinking loads of lucozade and woke up with 14.2.grrrrrr

To be honest I was relieved to have a break where I won't have a morning hypo! I'm finding it a bit stressful and am constantly having to eat. I mean who wants a 20g CHO snack before bed- it gives me terrible wind!! 

Hugs and good bloodglucose wishes to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Lincoln girl how did the scan etc go today? x


----------



## hawalkden

well had my ECHO scan today and :D :D :D. Besides the heart etc being okay and peanut is fine; and it cooporating with the scan a little. The lady who did the scan let us see them in 3D & gave us free pics too ;) Woooooop. Had a positive day I think just a long one and great waiting around to have the cheeky 3D & pics :)


----------



## hawalkden

Oh hba1c was 8.4% up 0.2% :(! haha


----------



## Lil miss

so glad scan went great! how was the scan in general? was it scary? how long did it take etc...


----------



## hawalkden

The specialist lady who did it was miles smily and nicer then the scan ladies who usually do it :) peanut didnt want to work with her at first their arm was resting on their chest and shadowing the heart, but she said everything was great, she zoomed in and changed it to colour to see the blood flow :D. She said all my growthing scan ill have the heart checked every time :D 
but made me smile and still does now that we had the coloured 3D pics done :D. Glad she was doing her training for it this week and we were the dummies :D. Saved £80 ;)! haha but the ECHO scan in genral was very relaxed and showed no problems ;)


----------



## Lil miss

thats such good news, mine isnt due for another 6 weeks but im so nervous! so how many more scans you gotta have?


----------



## hawalkden

I was nervous when waiting just thinking 'what if' but relax ;) 
got three growth scans left :D. I joked saying i want to go Burnley and see her so she can let me have it in 3D again ;)..
Only worry i had was finding the sex out becuase the picture is so much clearer ;) but it wasnt showing anyway :D..

Makes me laugh with their right arm on the second pic the cords wrapped round looks like a mini handbag ;) 

scan lady is positive it's a boy though, even though she didnt check ;)
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2









027.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shellshocked

Good news!! Glad it went well!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf8281.aspx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Lincoln girl how did the scan etc go today? x

Baby Mia is still growing massive!!!! Yesterday i was 35 + 1 and she is measuring at 42+ 2!!!!!!!!!! And weighs approx 8lbs already according to the chart in my notes!!!!!

Section will now be done at arround 38 weeks and not 39 like previously said. 

Now having weekly growth scans and next week i will be getting a date for my section, eeek!!! Also learnt i will have to have steroids before hand so will need to be admitted for that as they can send my blood sugars all over the place so they need to keep a close eye on me.

So we now know a little more and will know even more next week!! Exciting stuff!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Lincoln Girl why are they giving you steroids? By 38 weeks they do not help at all apparently (well not for lung development) You are really close now - look forward to hearing the news when your baby comes.

haealkden yay for a good scan! My hba1cs seem to drop in first trimester and then rise by about 0.2 in second trimester just like yours did.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Tanikit said:


> Lincoln Girl why are they giving you steroids? By 38 weeks they do not help at all apparently (well not for lung development) You are really close now - look forward to hearing the news when your baby comes.
> 
> haealkden yay for a good scan! My hba1cs seem to drop in first trimester and then rise by about 0.2 in second trimester just like yours did.

i wondered too but apparantly any babies born at my hospital before 39 weeks by elective section, the mother has to have them before hand where ever possible. But i think its silly as 37 weeks is classed as full term anyway. I dont know anymore :shrug:


----------



## hawalkden

need some advice ladies...

25 weeks preg today and had thrush on and off for last few months, its come and gone on its own and when ive had a soothing bath i'll relax on the bed for about halfhour after with no bottoms on just to let air get to the sores...

any advice on what i can do or take for it? Seemed to have gotten worse over last 3 weeks...


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hawalkden said:


> need some advice ladies...
> 
> 25 weeks preg today and had thrush on and off for last few months, its come and gone on its own and when ive had a soothing bath i'll relax on the bed for about halfhour after with no bottoms on just to let air get to the sores...
> 
> any advice on what i can do or take for it? Seemed to have gotten worse over last 3 weeks...

in the end i had to go to docs for some meds because it was awful, i was covered in it and the smell wasnt nice at all!!! i got some cream and pessary and it cleared it up within a week and ive got some cream left for if it flares up again xx


----------



## shellshocked

I didn't think you could use pessarys when pregnant??? 
I hate thrush. Just wear lose clothing, cotton full briefs, cool bath and apply some canesten cream then go to bed with no bottoms!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

shellshocked said:


> I didn't think you could use pessarys when pregnant???
> I hate thrush. Just wear lose clothing, cotton full briefs, cool bath and apply some canesten cream then go to bed with no bottoms!!

my doc gave it me so i assumed all was okay, used it too with no bad side effects x


----------



## capel

I had the pessaries three times last pregnancy. It was fine. 

I had no steroids and baby was born at 38+1 and cryed straight away.

And my LO is 1 month today. Times goes so fast...


----------



## pink23

wow that has flown capel xx


----------



## hawalkden

Hey just seeing how everyone is?! Bloods etc :)

Ma.. mine at the moment; are between 9-14 :( ooops! Haha. Had a few parties over the weekend, so lots of cakes & sweets; to compensate the lack of alcohol haha! Getting there though..


----------



## Tanikit

Mine were born at 38+1 and 37+6 with no steroids and both cried immediately - the first was given oxygen just in case and the second didn't get anything to help her lungs or breathing. I would actually fight against steroids at that stage as they are likely to cause more trouble and do no good at all.

Capel wow a whole month already - time is flying!

hawalkden hope you had a good party.


----------



## Lil miss

hawalkden said:


> Hey just seeing how everyone is?! Bloods etc :)
> 
> Ma.. mine at the moment; are between 9-14 :( ooops! Haha. Had a few parties over the weekend, so lots of cakes & sweets; to compensate the lack of alcohol haha! Getting there though..

my bloodsugars was ok until the last couple of days, they have shot up, think i need to adjust my nova rapid ratio's! apparently insulin tends to stop working as well, is this right? i have a huge phobia of high bloodsugars! what can high bloodsugars do to the baby?


----------



## hawalkden

well i asked diabetic team and midwife about that when i first got preg.. 

they just said: you'll have a bigger baby and the labour is harder.. 

they didnt really say anything to bad, just the 'harsh' stuff i hear all the time; e.g. my health later on in genreal etc.. just the same old i hear from the consultants about my eyes and kidneys etc...

but baby wise i dont think there is much; theyve not said a lot and ive tried to look online and nothing much to what they said was said online neither! :\


----------



## Lincoln Girl

im going to ask more about the steroids when im back thursday and see what they say.

well my blood sugars have been awful today- between 9.8 and 14.4!!! only had my usual lower one befor tea of 4.4!!! its doing my head in. Im so uncomfortable now!! I just want her out :cry:


----------



## Tanikit

Kate the most important is the first trimester when developmental problems can occur due to high blood sugars - if your 12 week scan is done and everything was fine then it will remain fine now. High sugars later in pregnancy can relate to larger babies particularly where the abdomen is bigger than the head proportionally and so the shoulders are bigger making the risk of shoulder dystocia higher. And finally they result in a baby that produces more insulin than normal to cope with your high sugars so when they are born the babies have too much insulin and their own sugar levels drop really low which needs to be treated by making them drink formula or possibly giving them glucose or even a glucose drip. And finally it can affect your healing from any surgery or episiotomy or tearing (but that is something they tell diabetics regardless whether they are pregnant or having any other surgery)

LincolnGirl you are so close now - hang in there, those last weeks can be frustrating! Look forward to hearing your birth story soon.


----------



## Lil miss

Thanks girls for your comments, just got back from clinic today,they seem happy with me, I've got to adjust my ratios which I thought I would have to, what's everyone's ratios and lantus requirements???


----------



## lesley1978

Just nipped in to have a catch up! 

Glad to see how everyone is getting on. I have my 36 week growth scan and consultant appointment tomorrow so waiting to see how big baby has got, baby was measuring around 7 lb 12 oz at my 34 week scan. I have already been booked in for an elective section (not through my choice) because baby is big and was still breech at the last scan so we'll see if its turned tomorrow. 

My section date is the 12th September so just less than 2 weeks to go now and I am really struggling.

Sugars have started going a bit wonky again but the DSN said that my insulin requirements should start decreasing again now so that is prob why I have started getting a few more hypo's again!

It's such hard work and I won't be doing it again but I'm just looking forward to having the little one here now!

x


----------



## shellshocked

Felt a little deflated at appointment today, specialist diabetic midwife I'd not met before she was fine but changed all my doses said I was having too many hypos and I just feel stressed now she may well be right but right now an hourandahalf after dinner my BGs are 8mmol :( I think I prefer having hypos than highs....

I hate having to build new relationships with people who are overseeing my treatment, they just aren't aware of how far I've come and this particular MW jsut didn't have the positivity that my team usually have.....on the plus side the obs was lovely, I was shaking before my scan and she was so reassuring and lovely.... LO was bouncing around.....

Hope you are all well and not to tired. Wishing Good BG's levels to you all.....xx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5edc.aspx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lil miss said:


> Thanks girls for your comments, just got back from clinic today,they seem happy with me, I've got to adjust my ratios which I thought I would have to, what's everyone's ratios and lantus requirements???

i currently have 6 units per 10g carbs for breakfast, 5 units per 10 g lunch and 2 units per 10g for tea. im on 36 lantus. still not the best though :(


----------



## pink23

shell- id be pleased with 8 after eating but thats me.
Mine are a bit over the place at them moment and i just cant get into the swing of it. Back to the feel sorry for myself and wishing I hadnt got the lovely diabtetes xx


----------



## hawalkden

When did you ladies start buying baby clothes? 

I've got my growth scans booked one next week and then two more one in mid Oct & Nov.. 

I've been buying 3-6 months sleepsuits just to keep my baby buying rage at bay and I'm waiting for the Winter (red/creams) to come out before I get Peanuts Come Home Outfit.. Glad I've got to wait for the Winter things just because I know I won't be buying newborn items when it's born! I'm sure peanut will be in 0-3months :) Just nervous about buying to small of clothes haha :\


----------



## pink23

i would by some small clothes or just have a back up plan. I didnt expect caleb to be 4 weeks early and we had to buy new born. xx


----------



## hawalkden

Oh another question...

What actually happens at the growth scan?! 

Just the same as 12 and 20 weeks then a nag off diabetic/obs team?!


----------



## Jaybear5

Growth scans are just the same, they just take measurements from
The babies head, belly and leg and combine them to give a percentile rate and weight guess :)
I've got newborn and 0-3 in my bag! My son was 8lbs 2oz and newborn was big on him so had to get OH to get him a couple of first size bits (he dropped down to 7lbs 6oz) so we did need the smaller bits x


----------



## Tanikit

My baby was 8lbs 7oz at birth and stayed in newborn for a month - she drowned in the 0-3m clothes even when I did change over.


----------



## Lil miss

Hi girls, any of you had to have a ambulance out to you due to low bloodsugar? I'm really worried for my baby, I had to have a glucopen and glucostop, I'm just really worried that the low bloodsugar could of effected my baby!


----------



## pink23

lil miss. i had the ambulance about 8 times last pregnancy. oh couldnt do the pen because i fitting so much. It cant be helped. I dont think the hypos affect baby, its the highs tbh xx thats what i was told xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey girls...Just got home from my growth scan and feel a bit upset :(
Her belly measurments have suddenly shot up and now my chances of a vbac are at risk...They say if her belly carries on being bigger then everything else they advice I have another section! My HBA1C is 6.7(down from 11.2 at booking) so I know I have not done a bad job tho my sugars could be alot better....Its just really deflating isnt it?! 
So another growth scan in 2 weeks, then no doubt they will want me to make a decission re the section!
I know the measurments can be out(they were with my son) so Im trying not to take it all to heart just yet....
Here at the measurments from today.... Maybe someone has some 31 week measurments to compare to? I worked out her weight is 4lbs 7oz(according to an online converter)....
 



Attached Files:







P9010003.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lil miss said:


> Hi girls, any of you had to have a ambulance out to you due to low bloodsugar? I'm really worried for my baby, I had to have a glucopen and glucostop, I'm just really worried that the low bloodsugar could of effected my baby!

it wont affect baby, its just you they worry about incase you fall and hurt yourself which could then hurt baby iykwim xx



Jaybear5 said:


> Hey girls...Just got home from my growth scan and feel a bit upset :(
> Her belly measurments have suddenly shot up and now my chances of a vbac are at risk...They say if her belly carries on being bigger then everything else they advice I have another section! My HBA1C is 6.7(down from 11.2 at booking) so I know I have not done a bad job tho my sugars could be alot better....Its just really deflating isnt it?!
> So another growth scan in 2 weeks, then no doubt they will want me to make a decission re the section!
> I know the measurments can be out(they were with my son) so Im trying not to take it all to heart just yet....
> Here at the measurments from today.... Maybe someone has some 31 week measurments to compare to? I worked out her weight is 4lbs 7oz(according to an online converter)....

They only do AC and HC on my growth scans and at 31 + 6 Mia was measuring 297 mm, HC was 290.6 mm xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun....xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Thanks hun....xx

your welcome.

Ive been told if i did still want a VBAC i could but as you know i decided on the elective section from the start. So dont rule it out completely xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah they are all just seriously pushing it which makes me nervous as they are clearly starting to get woried incase her rate of growth carries on...They compared her notes to Jaydens tho and actually she weighs less than what he did at the same gestation! Just her belly is bigger??!!
Will wait till my next scan in 2 weeks before making an actual choice...If and thats a big IF I decide to go ahead with the section I wanna give myself a couple of weeks to get my head around it and plan ahead etc...xx


----------



## Tanikit

Lil miss replied on your other thread - especially this early on in pregnancy the lows won't affect your baby. I had the ambulance with glucose drips 3x last pregnancy.

Jaybear the abdominal measurements are usually the least accurate of all the measurements though they still like it to be close in percentage. Its a hard decision to make - my baby was said to be big in her abdomen but looked perfectly proportioned when she was born. Girls are likely to be smaller than boys at birth but I guess they get worried about shoulder dystocias.


----------



## Jaybear5

Did they try to get you to have a c-section? Or were you able to have a natural birth with her? x


----------



## Tanikit

I was induced but it landed up in a c-section as her heart rate was dropping - I think the gynae was glad it was a c-section as here they do far more c-sections than natural deliveries in private care (its about 80% c-sections) so I had to fight for the induction in the first place and was probably only allowed it because my first delivery was natural-induced.


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah :)
I think thats what they are worried about as much as her size, is that I had the emergency section first time round they feel it would be much safer for us both having an elective this time round...
Obviously if she is still measuring larger at my next scan I think an elective will be the best choice as much as I hate to say it...And if she turns out to be smaller than predicted so be it, least she will be born safe and sound :) x


----------



## Mysticalrain

I need some advice I had a rocky control at the start then for 8 weeks or so had an amazing control my bloods would sit between 4 and 6 with a few hypos but never any highs! HOever the last couple of weeks my two hour mark is sitting at 11 10 9 and 8 please help me im taking so much more insulin I started on 4 4 and 2 now im taking 11 11 and 13 but still keep coming in at 10 its the weekend so no diabetic team please help me reassure me your babys were alright im so scared :( what were your sugars like at 28 weeks? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hun dont worry....Going into the 3rd tri I find is always the hardest...My control always gets worse and my hba1c always rises....Its just so difficult as your body is resisting every bit of insulin and youre fighting a losing battle half the time...
Just stick at it hun, increase insulin as and when required...I am on silly amounts of insulin and still running higher....!
Hugs xx


----------



## foreskinresto

Well, I was never perfect, but it wasn't the disaster it is. The hardest is not knowing how much to take. With the same food, the same amount of insulin, at the same time, same exercise, everything the same will send me high one day and very hypo the next. Now at least there is little more stability. I can still go hypo, but not 1/2 after I ate and had the same amount of insulin I always have. But at least the children are cool about it. I never hid it from them, tested and twice even injected during class. They ask questions, but al least they know a lot about diabetes. One girl even came to my classroom one day and said that she just got a question in her GCSE science because the way I explained it to her and it made it feel real. So I don't have a problem with them. It is just that the school has to protect itself legally. Nowadays the threath of legal action influences lots of decisions in a school.


----------



## Tanikit

Mysticalrain hang in there - insulin levels will rise even more than you have seen now, but the end of second trimester can be chaotic as your baby is starting to really grow now and insulin resistance is hitting a peak.

Mine rose and rose til 33 weeks and then I suddenly had to halve the insulin again and even on much lower insulin values I was going hypo - even the doctor couldn't understand it. I guess pregnancy just does its own thing.


----------



## Mysticalrain

my last hba1c a couple of weeks ago was 5 but I can assure you it has increased terrifed to see the results next time I get it checked :O have another question to ask to diabetic who have already given birth. Im getting really scared about the birth I dont know what to expect, People keep telling me Diabetics babys have trouble breathing at first is this true? what do you get different from anybody else or is it just like normal leave you to it im in the Uk if this helps. Is there always enough people around or is it really under staffed :O ? x x x x


----------



## Jaybear5

My son had difficulty breathing but he was born after a 2 day induction, 11 hour labour and emergency c-section(his head was stuck sideways) so he was distressed :( his blood sugar was checked for the first 24 hours and luckily all was fine! He spent an hour or so in scbu under the lamp as his temp was low but other than that he was perfect and never had any problems :) xx


----------



## Tanikit

I think the birth is very dependent on a lot of things - will you be induced or have a C-section or go naturally - often they want diabetics babies out by about 38 weeks and then they will watch the breathing (neither of mine had any troubles though they did give my first child oxygen as a precaution - I think they thought she was earlier than she had been) Both cried immediately after birth.

Both of mine had very low sugar levels after birth (the second worse than the first) and needed glucose drips. We do not have SCBU in this country, only NICUs so both children were admitted there to be monitored - the first for a day the second for four days.

A type 1 diabetic having a C-section should be the same as any normal C-section delivery - they then must lower your insulin levels afterwards and usually use a sliding scale. You may have to stop one dose of insulin before the op. Not sure what happens if you are on a pump. Having an induction you will be put on a drip containing some insulin which will be adjusted depending on your sugar levels (they should take your levels every hour - most diabetics do this themselves or with their DHs help) If you go too hypo then they must give you a glucose drip. The idea is to keep sugars between 4-6/8 during the entire labour. Most diabetics I have spoken to had an epidural simply because it is an induction.

I don't know what staff is like in the UK but I was left on my own quite a bit but could call someone if needed. They came to check how far dilated I was and check the machines (after an epidural I was on continuous monitoring) They'd also come in every now and then to make sure the glucose/insulin drips were ok.


----------



## pink23

caleb had some fluid on his lungs but they had said if i had a normal birth it wouldnt of happened plus he was 4 weeks early but he's perfect now apart from the tantrums lol xx
Had my clinic check up today and im back in 2 weeks. think they want to get a strict control so its ok when i am pregnant. had my bloods done to as im at the pre conception clinic friday , not feeling positive tbh about hba1c but who knows xx


----------



## hawalkden

quick questions & mini fears...

I'm on the insulin pump and wondering what happens about it all.. i know i'll be on a sliding scale :(! Had a mini arguement with diabetic team about why my pump couldnt be kept on just up my background insulin.. (then though they were right (darn it;)) and it'll be in the way if i wanted to be in different positions).. 

How long is it after the birth can i be taken off the drips and have the pump back on? I'll be taking my pump with me and sets to change for after when going home, but thinking if LO isnt planned e.g 38 week mark and we go in on the day relaxed with the pump still on then onto a sliding scale.. I have this mini fear i'll be in labout out the blue and wripping my pump off due to sliding scale being on and then extra insulin, even though it'll be burnt off with the pushing..

I have another fear in my mind with the drip in my hand and wires everwere, they'll come out etc and tangled when holding the baby (I know my mind will be in a different place at the time when pushing or holding LO for first time) but always hated moving my hand, when i was on with DKA (induced come in feb '10) and when i came round and had the drips in i didnt want to move my arm/hand and when i had to it was slow motions... :\

Next question snacks? Do i take some? If i do whats the best for high carb/energy etc? Drinks too? Whats the best and keeps the diabetic team happy when they see me drinking it and not stressing it's full of energy or do i just ignore them and take whatever i need and have whenever (unless midwife says it's pushing time etc) 

someone was on about c/s so can't eat.. what if its in the middle of the night not much energy inside of me and the main thing i need to do is push!?!?


----------



## pink23

if you still have wires drips, you wont think anything of it you will just want to see lo. i think I had to take a drip with me when i saw caleb on neonatal. it is annoying but i just wanted to see him so had it on that pole thing and wheeled it as oh pushed me in wheelchair.
The care team or who ever is lloking after you will make sure your ok, i think its just i went to bed i had some toast then sliding scale went up in the morning. They did wake me in the night to check sugars to.
Food and drink, take what you want, i did, Make sure you havent plenty of lucozade with you. I told them i would hypo and they didnt belive me and i did so had some handy.
It will all fall into place. not sure on the pump but im just going to go with the flow when im pregnant next time around xx hope this helps xx


----------



## hawalkden

I get very ratty when it comes to not eating and lack of energy ;)!


----------



## Mysticalrain

Thanks for all your replys :D x x x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah the drips are a pain in the bum, but the least of your worries once baby is born, and its not as much of a nightmare as you think it is... Plus with me they were taken out not longer after i'd had my son anyway!
I never took my own snacks and drinks in last time but the hospital staff brought me regular snack boxes(knowing I was diabetic) with sandwiches/ orange juice etc, so had quite a stash built up if ever I needed it. 
I had to take my own blood machine in etc to test often aswell as my injections! So i'd just take in all your bits!
x


----------



## Tanikit

I've never worried too much with drips unless they went under the skin by mistake - they are not supposed to hurt so if they do make sure you complain, but otherwise you can just carry on as normal and holding a baby is not a problem.

I had an induction with my first child and wasn't allowed to eat in case I had a c-section - I sneaked ice chips anyway cause I was getting so thirsty. The second induction I was told to eat as normal because emergency c-sections can be done even if you have eaten, so I did. Once labour was well under way though I didn't want to eat (there wouldn't have been time between contractions anyway)


----------



## capel

Tanikit said:


> I've never worried too much with drips unless they went under the skin by mistake - they are not supposed to hurt so if they do make sure you complain, but otherwise you can just carry on as normal and holding a baby is not a problem.

It is very important to let someone know if a drip is hurting. I told the midwife that mine was and she dismissed it. Only to realise it was not working and all the insulin was going to the tissue of my hand. And of course they realised it after I had my spinal block and my BP was going dangerously low. 

And holding the baby is not a problem if the drip is in your hand/wrist. I had one in the middle of the arm (where they normally take blood for exams). There can be complicated.


----------



## capel

Jaybear, I have to say that my elective section was a much better experience than the induction. I don't know about emergency sections but the elective is very relaxing and stress free compared to the induction. Noone is in a rush, the doctors are relaxed (even joking). You walk to theatre and there is not the panic around.


----------



## capel

foreskinresto said:


> Well, I was never perfect, but it wasn't the disaster it is. The hardest is not knowing how much to take. With the same food, the same amount of insulin, at the same time, same exercise, everything the same will send me high one day and very hypo the next. Now at least there is little more stability. I can still go hypo, but not 1/2 after I ate and had the same amount of insulin I always have. But at least the children are cool about it. I never hid it from them, tested and twice even injected during class. They ask questions, but al least they know a lot about diabetes. One girl even came to my classroom one day and said that she just got a question in her GCSE science because the way I explained it to her and it made it feel real. So I don't have a problem with them. It is just that the school has to protect itself legally. Nowadays the threath of legal action influences lots of decisions in a school.

This is exactly one of my posts back in february. Exactly word for word...


----------



## Jaybear5

capel said:


> Jaybear, I have to say that my elective section was a much better experience than the induction. I don't know about emergency sections but the elective is very relaxing and stress free compared to the induction. Noone is in a rush, the doctors are relaxed (even joking). You walk to theatre and there is not the panic around.

Thanks hun :) have decided to have an elective! I have another growth scan next Thursday so am hoping they will give me a date ! X


----------



## Jaybear5

How was the recovery with your elective Capel?! I've been told you recover quicker than when you have an emergency section?! Am hoping this is true cos I had an awful few months recovering after having Jay!


----------



## hawalkden

hey 
had my first growth scan today :). Cute seeing peanut again ;).. 
diabetic team were pleased that it's growing in the chart I've been given at the back of my notes.. 
It weights a bag of sugar at the moment :D..
Then had a mini cry when I was in the consultants room; they wanted me to go into hospital for a week as a planned admin patient to get my sugars 'controlled' I said no stright away & think it's a pointless idea.. It's not reality & my bloods will be 'perfect' whilest in hopsital and then back to 'reality' when i'm back home e.g 10-15!


----------



## Tanikit

Hawalkden I had the opposite problem when in hospital around 33 weeks pregnant - I was going low every single day no matter how much they lowered my insulin (and having glucose drips each time too) - when I had been there 5 days with lows every single evening they sent me home and I got it right and then had to increase the insulin all over again in the next couple of weeks.

Jaybear good luck with getting a date - you are getting really close now.

Gave my LO a sippy cup with water today and she sucked on it so much and drank so much water I started getting nervous - always nervous when my kids drink a lot of especially water, but she's fine - I think the cup was a novelty.


----------



## nemo1

Hi ladies how is everyone? I haven't here in AGES n feel like I've missed a lot! Hope every1 is ok. My bubba turned 16 weeks today. Had his jabs this morning n has been a grumpy baby! 

Hope every1s pregnancy or TTC is going well. My sugar have finally stabilized. Just hope I can continue!


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww Hi Nemo! 16 weeks already! Wow. Bless him xx
Glad you're ok and you're sugars have settled down :)


----------



## Tanikit

Hi nemo - hope the jabs don't make your little one too miserable. Glad your sugars have stabilised.

I went for a 6 month check up at the endocrinologist today and when they checked my sugars they were 1.7 and I didn't even know - I was just carrying on as normal, so now my endo says I must raise all my sugars to at least 7-10 all the time so that I will again become aware of when I am going hypo. So for a month I am allowed to run high. I think its the breastfeeding that is doing this though as I am just giving my baby all my energy.


----------



## Jaybear5

Will def be breastfeeding whats causing the serious dips hun...I could only breastfeed my son for a day cos every time I fed him I was dropping as low as 1.3 and it made me feel so poorly that I decided enough was enough. x


----------



## pink23

i would love to breast feed next time but im scared of the lows.
I had another low in the night with my stupid jerks and screams. I even text oh and he nearly came home from work. hba1c has come down but its only 0.2% so its 8.3 now. Dr wants me to add more basal rates so will start on monday.xx


----------



## capel

Jaybear5 said:


> How was the recovery with your elective Capel?! I've been told you recover quicker than when you have an emergency section?! Am hoping this is true cos I had an awful few months recovering after having Jay!

I was walking the same day. The first two days were very painful, but thanks to morphine I was fine :). The first week I was sore. It was hard to do things like getting in the bath. The second I taking the painkiller more not to get the pain than because I was in pain. The third I was pain free. I got the scar infected, but as I noticed it at the beggining I took the antibiotics and three days after was ok. Now 6 weeks after the scar feels different but not painful. It is like I never had surgery. I have to say that the recovery from the induction was not so much easier but I had forceps and a major stitches down there.


----------



## capel

I am breastfeeding but not having so much lows anymore. Maybe because I am eating ALL the time


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun! The recovery from my emergency section was tough and my scar got infected, so I know what to expect! Just hoping it will be a little easier to cope with minus a 3 day induction/labour process this time round! x


----------



## Tanikit

They say elective C-sections are easier - I had an emergency but after only 10 hours of labour so I don't think it was terribly different. It did take a while to recover and I only walked the next day but that was because I had the C-section very late afternoon.

Capel sounds like you are doing well. I dropped my insulin like the doctor said today (down by 4 units at breakfast) and landed up at 24.2 before lunch! So then I took 1 unit more than my normal lunch time dose (not the one the doctor dropped it to) and went to 4.1 before supper so clearly there is not much space to play - 1 unit makes a huge difference to my levels!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

back from hospital after having my steriods and sliding scale. god what an ordeal!! would help if the MWs and doc knew how to treat a hypo. Did they really think 50mls of lucazade on its own would do anything?????

Glad i wont be doing that again!!

Roll on wednesday for my section!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nemo1

Omg Wednesday eekk how exciting Lincoln Girl!! Good luck with it all! 

Tanikit 1.7 and u were normal?! Wow. I was like that during pregnancy but some awareness seems to have returned.


----------



## Tanikit

Lincoln Girl not much longer now - will be thinking of you. Keep something with you so you can treat yourself if you become hypo.

Nemo having tested a lot lately I clearly have no clue when I am low - I get no signs at all. The only thing I notice (after I have tested and found its low) is that I am maybe a bit more tired than usual - but with a baby around I would expect to be tired.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

has anyone been borderline diabetic before pregnancy and get gestational diabetes....i know that it will usually go away but im not sure about if you had it to begin with, would it go back to borderline or full blown diabetes after baby is born...my first appointment with the high risk doctor and dietitian isnt til tuesday so of coarse im just being a total worry wart mess right now. plus i was told i would probably have to go on insulin cause i failed the test pretty badly, so scared and worried about that too. and of coarse so worried for my baby...couldnt eat hardly anything up til about 2 weeks ago now i have GD :(


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Tanikit said:


> Lincoln Girl not much longer now - will be thinking of you. Keep something with you so you can treat yourself if you become hypo.
> 
> Nemo having tested a lot lately I clearly have no clue when I am low - I get no signs at all. The only thing I notice (after I have tested and found its low) is that I am maybe a bit more tired than usual - but with a baby around I would expect to be tired.

Im fully stocked up in my bag. I have a massive bottle of lucazade, some digestives, and a bag of choc raisens just incase :haha: im taking no chances 

cant believe i only have 2 days to go!! xx


----------



## hawalkden

When do I start nagging about what's going to happen about the labour? I'm 27 weeks now & itching to go and look around my local hospital for giving birth, but I don't know if I'll be at 38/39 weeks or going full term with the way the ob consultant said is that they let good controlled ladies go to their due date..
They've not mentioned anything about induction or about labour it's self. I'm the kind of person who needs to know in advance about things and I can plan and mind set is organised too.. 
I know labour isn't always planned but if I'm being induced or even on my due date I can start planning now can't I?! I'm so impatient!


----------



## pink23

my hospital never told me what was happening, i was 36 weeks and didnt know anything. But then mw sent me in a few days later because of high bp and i had caleb at 36w 4 days.
Do you have a time for your section lincoln? so excited for you xx


----------



## Jaybear5

My drs have only just started to talk about my choices for birth etc...I have to always bring the subject up tho!


----------



## Tanikit

Lincoln Girl your baby will share my first daughter's birthday - she's turning 4 on Wednesday. Sounds like you are good to go!

My first pregnancy they never said anything til I was about 36 weeks pregnant and at my 38 week appointment it was suddenly all decided very fast and I went in for an induction two days later. With the second one they wanted me to have a c-section so brought it up early (from before 20 weeks) but I was anti and pushed for an induction instead.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

pink23 said:


> my hospital never told me what was happening, i was 36 weeks and didnt know anything. But then mw sent me in a few days later because of high bp and i had caleb at 36w 4 days.
> Do you have a time for your section lincoln? so excited for you xx


No definate time for the actual section but diabetics are usually first arent they unless theres emergencies.

Got to be at hospital between 7.30am and 8am so getting there for 7.30am so they can get insulin and glucose sorted out quick enough as when i was there friday for my steriods it took them forever to get everything prescribed. So then it will just be a waiting game. eeeek im so excited!!!

I cant wait to have my body back though. Im sick of feeling rubbish now :(


----------



## Springtime

Jade_Kitten said:


> has anyone been borderline diabetic before pregnancy and get gestational diabetes....i know that it will usually go away but im not sure about if you had it to begin with, would it go back to borderline or full blown diabetes after baby is born...my first appointment with the high risk doctor and dietitian isnt til tuesday so of coarse im just being a total worry wart mess right now. plus i was told i would probably have to go on insulin cause i failed the test pretty badly, so scared and worried about that too. and of coarse so worried for my baby...couldnt eat hardly anything up til about 2 weeks ago now i have GD :(

Do you remember what your numbers were pre pregnancy and in the gtt?
I was pre diabetic prior to this pregnancy and fear developing full blown type 2 diabetes after this pregnancy.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

nope dont know any of my numbers :(


----------



## Jaybear5

Eeeek lincoln girl tomorrow is the day!!! Good luck Hun can't wait to hear all about it even more so now I'm having an elective section :) xx

Well things have been a bit 'weird' over the past 5 days in that my sugars have been spot on! Highest being 8.1 :) wonder what's going on as I'm doing nothing different, moving less etc?! Go figure lol


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Eeeek lincoln girl tomorrow is the day!!! Good luck Hun can't wait to hear all about it even more so now I'm having an elective section :) xx
> 
> Well things have been a bit 'weird' over the past 5 days in that my sugars have been spot on! Highest being 8.1 :) wonder what's going on as I'm doing nothing different, moving less etc?! Go figure lol

well done hun :thumbup: wish i could say the same. Ive had quite a few highs since having the bloody steroids xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Have they said how big Mia is expected to be tomorrow hun? x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> Have they said how big Mia is expected to be tomorrow hun? x

no, they wont say. Ive compared her AC on a chart i have and i think at least 8 11 like her sister was but we will see xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I did ask that question before you posted on FB honest...lol xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Jaybear5 said:


> I did ask that question before you posted on FB honest...lol xx

:haha:


----------



## pink23

goodluck for tomorrow lincoln cant wait to hear news xxx


----------



## capel

Good luck Lincoln girl.


----------



## Lil miss

Hi girls, did any of you have to take aspirin after 12 weeks? I've been told by a doctor that I need to take it but I don't like taking medication if I really do not need it or benefit from it! Please help me girls, dont know what to do!


----------



## Jaybear5

Yes I was put on Asprin. I was told it helps to keep your blood pressure normal(mine was quite high pre preg)...I take it daily in the morning and so far my bp has been perfect during the whole pregnancy! x


----------



## pink23

hope lincoln has got baby in her arms looking forward to update xx


----------



## nemo1

Lincoln girl hope it all went well! Looking forward to the news!


----------



## Tanikit

Hope it all went well Lincoln Girl - look forward to hearing your update.


----------



## Lil miss

Jaybear5 said:


> Yes I was put on Asprin. I was told it helps to keep your blood pressure normal(mine was quite high pre preg)...I take it daily in the morning and so far my bp has been perfect during the whole pregnancy! x

do you take the ones you disolve in water?


----------



## Jaybear5

I am meant to dissolve them but can't...Makes me sick! So my MW said it was ok for me to swallow them like a paracetomal so have been doing that! x

Growth scan for me today, Plus am giving them my decission that I am going ahead with the elective section, so fingers crossed they book me in and give me a date to look forward to :)
Will update later xx


----------



## shellshocked

Had eyes checked today and have some small bleeds-never had probs before. Has anyone else had this. Having a panic.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5edc.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

Right having a huge down day today.. sorry if it's a bit long, just need a huge cry and it written out my system (Until next time when I'm down again, I've noticed that I feel like this after a crap few days or going to clinic)

Just sick of the whole diabetes!! I think it's been inside me to long now and it can frankly burn in hell!!! 

I'm currently 27 weeks preg and I've found over the last few weeks my bloods have been 'high' well what the consultants and team say aren't correct, but a few weeks ago they we're in the 'normal' ranges and I was doing well. I've not changed diet or added extra treats. To be honest I've cut down a lot on the sweets and treats. I still have odd days which I think sod it I'm finishing my chocolate! Everyone has the right too :)

My last hba1c was 8.4% before pregnancy it was 10.1% & then every 3.4 weeks it's gone down and everyone has been between 8.0-8.9% :). woo for me I know not 'perfect' but pfft come on ladies what Type One and Pregnant has 'perfect' diabetes??!!?!?!?!?

I'm dreading going to the diabetic team *again* next Thursday! And for them to give me another lecture... I try my best every time I test and dose but they know naturally it can go high and low.. 

I just get frustrated with the team and I know they are doing their job and trying their best for their diabetic/pregnant patients but I think if they don't have the condition themselves and have to live with it every day they 100% don't understand. Ha whats years of 'theory' and 'test books' compared to actual people living with it?

I'm starting an Open Uni course in January and when peanut is older and I've got more flex time hopefully I want to train as a nurse then specialise in becoming a Diabetic Children's Nurse :) 

I know I didn't get diabetes when I was a child but I got it when I was 18 and to be honest a bad time!!! Everything in my life changed and made it harder because I knew what it was like before the condition e.g. going out drinking having fun and not thinking have I got Hypo tabs, extra insulin etc! 

I feel a little better now I've written it down. Sorry ladies for the rant haha :)


----------



## shellshocked

:hugs: Big hugs Hawalkden. Not too long to go now and you'll have your beautiful LO in your arms! And rant all you like, we understand what you are going through! :hugs:


----------



## hawalkden

Shame the condition doesn't go like the lucky GD ladies! :)! Haha.. I'm not saying GD isn't bad but they don't see how lucky they are when they have their LO in their arms.. a few months of needles... compared to Type Ones who have to do it forever! :( 

Now I feel bad because I've just stressed big time at OH & peanuts wriggling around..


----------



## shellshocked

I just wondered.... probably nothing in this but do type 1 diabetics get bumps sooner than those who don't have diabetes? I have quite a bump on me for 17 1/2 weeks! Or have I just not noticed it suddenly pop out? Maybe its just that I've been bloated the entire time.


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: hawalkden - it is hard, but so worth it when you have your baby!

Shellshocked I am not sure - I felt like I began to show early, but it varies so much from person to person anyway. I know my baby itself was normal size til the third trimester so that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jaybear5

Just to update from growth scan yesterday!
So baby has gone from being on the 95th percentile, to the 60th....So she has slowed up :) yay....Estimated weight yesterday was 5lbs 1oz
C-section booked for 13th Oct so 4 weeks to go....OMG!!
They are pleased with my sugars too :)

Only probs that came up were I have too much fluid around the baby which they said was common in diabetics???!!! And am at risk of pre eclampsia so gotta ring for my blood results today and will go from there...Fingers crossed all is clear x


----------



## pink23

fx'd for you jaybear wow 4 more weeks how exciting.
I cant wait to be pregnant barring the hypos xx


----------



## capel

Good news Jaybear. Not long to go. Question for BF diabetics. Is it true that our milk has more glucose? That may explain the rapid weight gain. She went from the 50th centile to the 75th in two weeks.


----------



## hawalkden

Woo kinda good day 2day :)..

12.4 breakfast, 7.5 dinner, 8.4 tea :)..

Won't last though ;).. Tomorrow it'll be back to the 11s-15s hope not though! But getting there :D


----------



## Jaybear5

I've not heard about that Capel, be worth finding out tho!

Well done Hawalkden  x

Sugars great here too, nothing over 8 in well over a week! Yay..... X


----------



## Tanikit

I am not sure about the extra sugar if BFing - my girls lose a lot on theiur growth curves after birth and were both born at about 75% and landed up growing on the 25% growth curve in the end (Kirima is 15lbs at 7 months old) So I think its more complicated than just the sugar in the breastmilk.


----------



## hawalkden

Right new week so thinking new start with all the blood writing crap down etc ;).. Gotta have full set of blood tests done this week though.. :(.. 
no hypos for a whole week wooo ;).. haha..


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

Sorry ive been so long updating. Life has been manic

Mia Grace was born on wednesday 14th september at 11.19am. Section went well, just had one moment where my BP went low and i felt very ill but they got it back up for me. She decided to move in my belly as they were about to get her out so i could feel them shaking away at my belly and in the end used forceps to get her out but i am totally in love. 

She weighed 8 lbs 8.5 oz so actually less than i thought. She is a very content baby but last night was a different story though. I will be writing my full story up in my journal either later or very soon. Thankyou all for your support over the last 9 months and heres a piccy for you xx
 



Attached Files:







323633_10150799461575316_560510315_20345587_2142695132_o (2).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lincoln Girl

forgot to add- Mia was admitted to transitional care after birth as her blood sugars were low and her temp was low. this was from the wednesday evening until we went home on friday afternoon. but she is fine now. will write more about it in my birth story at some point x


----------



## capel

Contratulations Liconlc girl. She is lovely.


----------



## shellshocked

She is gorgeous! Hope you are both doing well!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5edc.aspx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Lincoln Girl - look forward to hearing your full story. Love Mia's name!


----------



## nemo1

Omg Lincoln Girl Mia Grace is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Jaybear5

Has anyone been told they have Polyhydramnios(too much fluid)

I was diognosed with this last week as the fluid arounnd baby was high, the sonographer said it was common in diabetics? But never had this with my son...


----------



## Tanikit

Never been diagnosed with that Jaybear but have also heard it is common with diabetics. What did they say are the implications of it - did they say what level the fluid was at?


----------



## Jaybear5

It was 24.5 so very top end...Over 25 is considered very high....
They just said it can cause pre term labour....But I have been reading up on it as ive been suffering terribly with breathing probs, backache and swelling and these are all common symtoms if suffering with high fluid...! Guess I will find out more later to see if the levels have gone down. x


----------



## vintage67

I know they check my amniotic fluid every time that I go. I was told at the beginning that due to diabetes my fluid levels would be checked as it can cause too high or in some cases too low levels and they would induce early if need be because of it.


----------



## hawalkden

Well ladies here is my weekly Thursday midwife/clinic rant..

Been up since 6 due to sciatica playing up all night and peanut booting me as a wake-up call. Appointment's at 9.10 so thought I'd have a noisy on B&B, got ready had 2 crumpets which I know wouldn't have filled me up even if I was in and out (unlikely I know I'm never just in and out when I see the diabetic team!).

Walking to the bus to get to the hospital and peanut decides it's playtime on my bladder. I get into town and the only place that is open at 7.10 was Co-op and I knew full well the bus ride to the hospital I wouldn't last to go to the toilet so asked someone in Co-op if I could go to their staff toilet which they let me. Advantage of pregnancy eh ;)! Got this weird achievement I want to do whilst pregnant is to use a policemans hat if nowhere else I could use for the toilet! Random I know..

get to the hospital about 8.45 start reading the paper I though I needed to buy in Co-op, I thought I couldn't just use their toilet and leave! 9.00 came the waiting room gets busy. 9.35 still waiting feels like I'm the only lady who's name has been called out yet! 

Finally my name gets called out. I thought I was only seeing the diabetic team but saw the obs team too which I thought great waiting longer when I get thrown back out! Dr does my blood pressure and checks peanuts heart all good. Student midwife takes my urine and its +++ glucoses high I know but first thing for me its always high! Dr pulled his face at that! Then he reads my notes and sees I'm not taking the tinzaparin I've been prescribed. So I get my first lecture of the day about why I should take them. I just ignore everything the said because if I've heard it once off him then I've heard it a million times off everyone else!

Back in the waiting room for about 20 minutes before get called in again. When I go in I have to wait for another Dr to come and see me, me thinking it was the new Diabetic Consultants Reg Dr (I refuse point blank to see the Diabetic Consultant; I had her when I was first diagnosed with Diabetes and was about to go to Kent to be a nanny and she sent to the new Dr down there that I was physiological unstable to look after children! So I wrote to PAL (complaints committee) who didn't get back to me.. 

whilest waiting in the room who walks in?!?! The Diabetic Consultant who I was on about and I just looked at her and said I refuse to talk to you. You clearly can't read; grabbing my hospital notes closing to the front page; where it says in red on a green post-it note 'Not to been seen by Dr Ramtolla'. Which is who was in front of me!! So I burst out crying because it's like this every week they just can't get the organisation right and I know the medical staff and midwife have millions of other expecting mums in the waiting room and they see millions everyday! But I don't think I'd miss a huge sign on the front of someones notes before opening them..

The Dr walked out and I saw my Diabetic Nurse who I believe should be on the same wage as that stupid Dr just for the pure fact when she ups my ratios and basal rates etc I believe my DSN knows a lot more at what shes talking about and makes it all clear the Consultant just us to take my pump off me change all the rates etc and give it back so I'd be totally confussed but she'd make me out to be thicker then ever because I should have read her mind at what she was doing..

Once DSN started looking my blood diary she smiled and knew I was doing a lot of hardwork e.g putting down the time, blood sugar, carbs and quick-acting insulin intake. The midwife in the room overlooked at the sugars and said I needed them to come down a lot!! Which I'm trying to do! Yes my bloods are running between 10-15 before meals but that to me is ace readings and it's not like I'm not trying to get them down. I've cut down on sweets, sugar in my tea and snacks. I have been doing a lot more thoughout the day to beat the afternoon binging! 

Also DSN said after around 27 weeks every pregnant womans hormones make their sugars go up pre-diabetic, non-diabetics whoever it maybe so she was trying to reassure me as much as possible that if it wasn't for the extra hormones my blood would be in single figures. Which made me laugh at the midwife in the room she didn't know what to say back because she was saying I needed to calm down because my blood pressure will end up going to high and I'd end up in hospital sooner. Also at 8.30 when I was waiting I tested my bloods and they were 9.1 when I got out and when to finally get something to eat it was 19.1! So who can work out the maths when it comes to adding up the stress I'm under! 

Well when I get a lecture off everyone I see about my diabetes every 2 weeks and not feeling when I go to the antenatal for the 'normal pregnancy' and checks (I do get all the pregnancy checks when I go) but I feel like I'm just on the Diabetic Unit but in the Antenatal Unit! If that makes sense! 

My last hba1c was 8.4% and goes down but 0.2% every two weeks! If it wasn't for my DSN I don't think I'd turn up to the clinic at all. Just for the pure fact I can't cope with the stress any more. Every 2 weeks I'm worrying all day before I go and see whoever for the day and then come out crying. Then when I get home I'm taking it out on my OH who's been working all day and he's trying to understand as much as possible about the whole situation etc but he does get frustrated himself for seeing me the way I am. I've slept for the whole afternoon because I'm just so drained. 

Sorry for the rant and I hope no one on here thinks I'm just being OTT and think I should make myself lucky for all the 'care' I'm getting. Yes I'm grateful for the nagging in a way when it comes to seeing the diabetic team every two weeks but I feel like when I'm coming out in tears it doesn't help my stress levels at all or blood sugars.


----------



## capel

They should be more supportive of you. Clearly all this stress is not helping. Can you show them the levels before and after app so they can see for themselves.


----------



## hawalkden

I did and they didn't say much just we'll see you in 2 weeks time keep up with writing them down etc! 

So they tried to avoid the point I was making really!


----------



## vintage67

It is stunning how little some in the medical profession know about diabetes. I am very grateful that the ob that I see is himself a diabetic on a pump. The endocrinologist that I see went into that field of medicine because of the amount of diabetes in his family and he has been on a diabetic diet for yerars and monitors himself. I have ran into so many nurses and so-called diabetic educators over the years that know so little about diabetes, any type of diabetes.


----------



## hawalkden

Well said Vintage67 :).. When peanuts older I want to train to become a Children's Nurse and become a DSN for children just becuase when I was dignosed at 18 my whole life was turned upside down and when 'nurses, docs and dsn' explain to you about it all they don't have to go home with the condition and I feel like I'm alone most of the time when Im in the consultants room getting their lectures


----------



## gea

Hi

I had GD when pregnant with my youngest son - my father has type 2 diabetes, so I have been screened for a few years to see if I got it too. So far not quite, but sometimes "borderline". I am now TTC (and maybe pregnant - hoping!). 

I am overweight by about 25 lbs, trying to lose a bit on my way - taking time though.

My last pregnancy I had GD as said, and after a while it wasn't enough to try and regulate by eating what they specified - I had to use insulin the last few months of pregnancy. I am thinking it could mean that I might have to do the same this/next time - but much earlier? Have any of you any experience with that? 

Also - I wonder if the insulin I might have to take, will affect weightgain during pregnancy? Although some weightgain is necessary, too much is hell - I have big problems with losing it again (for some reason my body doesn't react normally to eating healthy and exercising - I just seem to be status quo :( )

I hope some of you have some insights here, and can help me out of my misery ;)

Babydust...


----------



## hawalkden

Only me again....

A question for *INSULIN PUMP USERS*

Just wondering how many times a week you change your site? DSN upped all my ratios and backgrounds by 0.5units and I changed it yestruday 'primed' everything and I know I've had a lazy pig out weekend and bloods have been great between 6-10 :D :D :happydance: I'm getting there...

Anyway... just had tea and I've got 94.6units left before needs changing again... My sites are hurting though I go on my left and right side of my stomach and it's habit at the same area like when I use to inject after meals and get the insulin lumps...

Can anyone give me advice about whats the best way of getting around the sorness and less insulin usages! 

Also need to order more reviours and canulla but the company I got them from phoned me the other day and said I've order to much within 3months and need the hospital to order them for me because they need proof I'm using them correctly and in range...


----------



## pink23

hi heather, i try and change mine every 3 days as sugested just so sites dont get sore. I find if i leave it longer the area gets swollern and leaves marks. I tend to use more if my tube doesnt work properly xx


----------



## Springtime

Hi Gea

I was pre-diabetic, or what they call impaired glucose tolerance before this pregnancy.
I a on insulin in this pregnancy. While its true high doses of insulin does cause weight gain, there's only two choices. Control my Blood sugar or control my weight gain. I try and balance the two.
Do you know what your numbers were when they diagnosed you as borderline diabetic? What test did they do and what were the test results?


----------



## hawalkden

I changed the whole this yeaturday and this morning about 4am it was bleeping at me saying it was low so need to change all again this morning :/


----------



## pink23

if your insulin is running low cant you just change the resevoir add more then just re use the infusion set ?? x


----------



## hawalkden

pink23 said:


> if your insulin is running low cant you just change the resevoir add more then just re use the infusion set ?? x

haha; not thought of that ;) I'll do that next time :)..


----------



## pink23

least then your only using the reseviors and just change the infusion set after the 3 days as usual xx


----------



## hawalkden

Another question ;)!!

Open to all *Type One Diabetics*...

How do you deal with Hypos? What do you take? How long does it take to come round? & how do you feel before and after?


----------



## shellshocked

Hi ladies hope you are all well..............#
*
re hypos-* 
feeling- sweaty, dizzy, numb lips and tongue, get the shakes and slur my words (sound like a drunk!!)
treatment-150ml of lucozade if its during the night.
During the day- juice carton and a banana/cereal bar

Sometimes though I get the hypo monster and I cannot stop eating. That used to happen loads when I was younger not so much now. Its with those I get hideous rebounds! (as you'd expect) I always feel tired afterwards hypos are exhausting!!


----------



## Tanikit

I am not getting any signs of hypos right now and didn't during pregnancy either until I was totally unaware what was going on and other people had noticed, but at other times I sometimes get double vision so that I cannot read or use the computer, leave large gaps in my speech and just look spaced out. Tiredness was fairly common and feeling ice cold which most often happened when I was already recovering from a low.

These days I treat it with fruit juice (100% so no extra sugar) and then try to follow up with something like bread or other starch. When I was pregnant I just ate sweets and could manage a 100g packet of sweets without getting my sugars above 3.0 - and that was eating them when they were around 1.7 to start with. I usually had to have a can of fruit juice also and then the usual lower GI food as well.

After a hypo I usually felt extremely cold and had to have a warm bath to warm up - no amount of extra clothes or blankets or even the warm fan they used to use at the hospital would help. I was also always very tired.

It varied greatly how long I was low for - sometimes I would be fine within a half hour of realising and there was the time I went low at 21:00 and only was fine a while after getting home from a trip to the hospital after 02:00am - I had come round in the hospital after being comatose.


----------



## vintage67

Type 2 on a lot of insulin here...have had quite a few hypo episodes this pregnancy. I have found I have to go to bed at night a bit high or will hype during the night. My last one was a 41 (2.3 for UK?) and I've several in that range. I drink one of my son's juice boxes usually, like the other poster, all natural juice no added sugar. If we have bananas, I eat one of those.

Always leaves me exhausted and with a headache, and if I'm not really careful, sets off a roller coaster ride of numbers.


----------



## hawalkden

Thanks :)

Mine are:

symptoms

all of a sudden if stand up I feel really dizzy and just blah; shaking and typing/writing/texting; sudden gush of sweating on the back of my neck. If I can feel a hypo this was when I was working and been busy all day at around 3.30 I'd test my blood it they'd be at 3.1 >. when I was diagnosed with Diabetes a 'hypo' would have been 7-8! because my body was use to the 21s being my good place for my sugars. The lowest I've able to deal with was 2.1. But I had to have the day off work and just sleep because I just didn't have the energy at all and my bloods throughout the day stayed at 3.1-4.1! Bad place to be!

treatment

if hypo tabs are to hand 4 to 5 depending if its a night; I'm out and about or food is close by. Followed by a packet of crisps and a small carton of juice/drink e.g. ribena. I get the hypo monster too :(! Usually when I've been out and about and the energy isn't there I just pig out. Then when next meal time is there I'm at 20! Oooops! They are one offs and I fee good for them after ;)! 

length 

If I know that I'm going into a hypo it's about 20 minutes before my bloods are above 8 again. Which I feel safe at but if it's an out the blue or bedtime hypo I feel low for most of the day and next morning. 

I've had to use the glycogen pen twice. Once when I was diagnosed and my dad gave it to me and again when I was about 19 weeks pregnant and I was at work; my bloods just weren't moving so I gave myself the pen and had cereal before being sent home!

I passionately hate hypos when I'm tired etc or in the middle of the night! OH kinda understands them after being on the DAFNE 'Hypo session' and knows about the glycogen pen but when I'm sat there being a little spaced out or start shaking he stresses at me to get food etc. only time he's gone and got food/drink for me was when I was at the 2.1 in the morning and just couldn't make it out of bed he was close to phoning for the ambulance to come out for me but I came round enough but just drained. 

It's odd how people are different to how their bodies react to them. My dads Type One to and when he has hypos which are rare he gets very very angry and stresses/lashes out and he has them usually when we're out. So in the middle of the food shop my mum would ask if he's okay and he screamed at her. But you could see in his face, it was pale, sweating, leaning on the trolley because he was going weak. He finally had some pick and mix then a sandwich before carrying on with the shopping. Another time was he drove home from work which was about an hours away at the job he was doing on the motorway middle of winter and when he got home he didn't have a clue where he was. He though he was still in the cabin signing out of work! That's a scary thought though thinking he'd drove home not knowing where he was etc..

Oh after a hypo I'm *FREEZING* after stripping due to the sweat! And I feel really tired and just drained so usually most of the time I have an early night.


----------



## gea

Springtime said:


> Hi Gea
> 
> I was pre-diabetic, or what they call impaired glucose tolerance before this pregnancy.
> I a on insulin in this pregnancy. While its true high doses of insulin does cause weight gain, there's only two choices. Control my Blood sugar or control my weight gain. I try and balance the two.
> Do you know what your numbers were when they diagnosed you as borderline diabetic? What test did they do and what were the test results?

Thank you and congrats on the pregnancy! :)

My numbers have been a little all over the place... from the 5's to the 20's... sometimes all normal (they say) and sometimes naggingly high... They have done the prick in the finger test, normal bloodtest and the glucosedrink and test after a few hrs test... I have been a little bad the last few months to follow up on it all.... but they didn't make a plan to follow up either so far. I guess they will when I get a BFP! 

I hope to lose a little more weight before pregnancy - now I got the AF :S But I am quite sure that I will still need insulin during a pregnancy....

How do you balance the insulin and weightgain? Any tips?


----------



## shellshocked

Hmmmm... back from the hospital. hba1c 6.1!! My response was "thats excellent" The doc said "Now to maintain this after pregnancy" and I just had a hysterical laughing fit..... I didn't say a thing. Nurse just smiled. ( I then felt a little sad and dissapointed in myself for being so rubbish for so many years.... though now I am so FAT - not just bump but proper fat from trying to sort out sugars....if I wasn't pregnant they'd be going on and on about that!! Can we diabetics ever win?) LO doing well. Measuring spot on for dates. Was told today I may well be left to go full term.... really?? depedning on bloodpressure a little silver lining there.... also got another pic And we are team "blue"!! I saw straight away as he was flashing his willy at me!!

Anyway just wanted to feel sorry for myself as my eyes are going wonky despite all my hard work :-( sometimes diabetes is just a pain in the bl**dy ar*e.

Hope you ladies are all well with lovely bumps!! 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## pink23

i really wish i could get a break from diabetes xx


----------



## shellshocked

ditto


----------



## pink23

I had a hypo today in town and hadnt got a clue. I felt bit funny so had some lucozade, went to get some more, went in the shop and stood there for a few mins wondering what i was doing with lo screaming. I think any longer security would of been called. I just couldnt think what I was doing. I went completely blank. I was waiting to meet my mom so decided to ring her to see how far away she was, the whole conversation made no sense . Think it made it worse as mom was probably worrying about me. I sat down and checked my blood and it was 6, even double checked it and the same. I blame the heat today as it was warm but I really have had enough of it. 
I want to be able to live my life and not have to worry about,
carb counting,
hypos.
what I eat.
Also be able to diet properly.
Sorry for so long but today really worried me xx


----------



## kirsteee

Hiya :) iv been a type 1 diabetic since 2008! My first pregnancy was so hard, i was in hospital more than i was at home! Hoping my 2nd wont be as bad! My sugars r terrible though, really hard to control :( xx


----------



## Springtime

Gea

I try and stay on strict diet with protein , whole carbs, to try and control my sugars as much as possible through my diet. If I absolutely can't I take insulin to keep sugars in control.
The idea is not to misuse insulin by eating unhealthy. this causes weight gain.


----------



## shellshocked

*Pink 23 *
Tell me about it. I am off work again today as I have a minging cold, cannot eat properly and BG all over the place. I hypo everynight, everyday several times a day, my sugars just do what they want. So fed up. Despite hba1c starting pregnancy at 7.7mmol and now its 6.1mmol I still feel pants. I feel rubbish. Having a little boy and I so want him to be healthy. I am trying so hard but hypos make me feel down and I am having so many and oh so much lucozade. 

*Springtime- *I'm impressed at your control but *Gea-* during this time you do what you can to sort out your bloodglucose yes over eating and compensating with insulin will cause weight gain which is not recommended and pants but having crappy sugars can damage your baby. If the diet isn't working then one needs to take the insulin. Pregnancy is a crazy time for one's body and what worked for ages certainly can stop working at this time. Do what you need to do to insure that the LO is looked after. I hate the weight I've gained but I can sort that out afterwards. I am taking 3x the amount of insulin doses I was pre pregancny and I also hate the copious amounts of lucozade I am consuming and am going off bananas very rapidly indeed. Right now my focus is on nuturing my little boy and giving him a journey to the outside world as safe as I can make it and hopefully he'll arrive healthy(but probably cross from being removed from his warm happy uterus!)

I wish you all success on your pregancny journey...

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## Tanikit

Pink23 :hugs: Hypos are awful and its so frustrating that this never comes right - that it is always something we have to worry about. I was at 2.7 last night, ate and drank enough before bed and then tested at 00:00 and it was only 2.9 - not sure why it never came up again.

Kirsteee welcome and congrats on your pregnancy. Every pregnancy is different so hopefully your one will be better than the first - honestly though my second was far worse than my first.

Gea I did pick up quite a bit of weight with both pregnancies but lost it easily with the first - this time I am still 6lbs above what I was pre pregnancy and am hoping it is a thyroid issue I am trying to correct now, but like the others said eat healthily and dont take insulin just to cope with a bad diet.


----------



## hawalkden

Eeek. Been to the midwife today just to have a chat about the pregnancy and I felt a little 'normal' we spoke about birth plans, what will happen etc. 

Even though she said they'll pencil me in for the 26th November (due date 10th December!). Meaning it's 8 weeks away till peanut is here. She spoke about the induction process and then the diabetes side crept in when it came to being on the insulin drip, hooked to the monitor and not much movement when labour is going on! Blah.

Got a growth scan next Thursday! I feel like peanut has had a growth spurt big time over the last few days. My bump has come on loads. A student midwife was in the room today too and she was asked by the midwife to ask some of the questions that she had written down for her assignment and she said 'can I guess your gestation week before you tell me' she guessed with the measuring and looking of me she said '31 weeks' I'm 29 weeks! 

She felt like she failed the question but the midwife said I actually look like about 31 weeks. Eeek. Big peanut! Haha. 

Bloods have been 'okay' I suppose. Was 2.8 this morning but didnt have any symptoms which worried me a little until I'd finished making some breakfast and sat down. Whilst eating the symptoms came late! :\

Hope everyone is all good :).


----------



## kirsteee

Tanikit said:


> Kirsteee welcome and congrats on your pregnancy. Every pregnancy is different so hopefully your one will be better than the first - honestly though my second was far worse than my first.

Thankyou Hun :flower:
aww god i hope it's not the same for me lol xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Had my 35 week apt yesterday and hba1c is 6.7 so am pretty happy :)


----------



## hawalkden

Question for ladies on *insulin pumps*

I've been on it since May was about 8 weeks then and over the months and bumpo growing I'm finding my canulla sites a lot more irritated. I've tried going further round to my hips and far away from belly button as pos but find them more painful so keep going around the same areas. 

I've just changed my site today and the area was very very itchy and very red. I've washed the area and put moisturiser on it which has soothed it.

Just wondering how you ladies coped with the irritated and hurting also do you find that the bigger the bump gets the more it hurts when putting a fresh site in place?

Thanks x


----------



## polly1984

capel said:


> I am type 1 diabetic and I am 11weeks pregnant. There is a lot of information on GD, normal diabetes but not much on tyoe 1 diabetes and pregnancy. My DSN is brilliant but I am think she is getting tired of my paranoia :)
> 
> Is anyone here pregnant and diabetic from conception?


I am TTC, I have been type 1 diabetic for 14 years in jan. On insulin pump therapy, I seem to be paranoid and testing constantly.

How did you find early pregnancy in terms on lows, highs etc!!

Dont know what to expect?!?

I hope you are keeping good and not having too much nastiness!

Pxx


----------



## polly1984

hawalkden said:


> Question for ladies on *insulin pumps*
> 
> I've been on it since May was about 8 weeks then and over the months and bumpo growing I'm finding my canulla sites a lot more irritated. I've tried going further round to my hips and far away from belly button as pos but find them more painful so keep going around the same areas.
> 
> I've just changed my site today and the area was very very itchy and very red. I've washed the area and put moisturiser on it which has soothed it.
> 
> Just wondering how you ladies coped with the irritated and hurting also do you find that the bigger the bump gets the more it hurts when putting a fresh site in place?
> 
> Thanks x

I have been on my pump for 5 years now although still TTC Ihave the same issues with skin soreness etc!

You can ask your nurse or pharmacist for some (cant remember what they are officially called) but they are like second skin and is a clear sticky that goes underneath the actual canula plaster. Also try bathing in hibiscrub that helps also!

It is very annoying, unless I change my canula every day I get really sore and the actual holey bit gets really inflamed.

I'm a bit worried about when if i ever actually get pregnant then what happens with sites etc, is it a real annoyance?

Pxx


----------



## polly1984

Jaybear5 said:


> Had my 35 week apt yesterday and hba1c is 6.7 so am pretty happy :)

Thats Fantastic- WELL DONE YOU!!!

Pxxx


----------



## polly1984

hawalkden said:


> Another question ;)!!
> 
> Open to all *Type One Diabetics*...
> 
> How do you deal with Hypos? What do you take? How long does it take to come round? & how do you feel before and after?

Ribena is the way forward!

Since I was diagnosed its the only thing I use- one carton suits my body perfectly and they are easy to carry around etc!!

The down side is it costs me a fortune as they are kept everywhere- car, work, bedroom, office, kitchen etc etc!

I usually feel better from a normal awake hypo in abour 5 minutes!

Ribena isnt fizzy so is easier to get down and also it is natural (ish) and doesnt make you feel like such a fatty!!

Hope this helps!

Pxx


----------



## hawalkden

polly1984 said:


> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried about when if i ever actually get pregnant then what happens with sites etc, is it a real annoyance? Pxx
> 
> Thanks :). Few people have said about the second skin thing. Bit like savalon spray? Think I'll get some this week and see if that helps. I've notices if I take it off/change site after a bath that helps. Take the old site off (So i feel 'normal' for a while!) then put a fresh set on after makes the old site less irritated.
> 
> I tried my hips and waist side but it really really hurt mainly when sleeping etc due to can't sleep on back anyone.
> 
> I do try and get the plaster on the hole I made a few days before when I've changed it and try not to get the cannula in the same place again.
> 
> I've notice since my bumps getting bigger and bigger when I've put a new site it it's hurting more and it's more irritated when I change it but the whole of my stomach skin has been irriated. DSN & midwife said thats just pregnancy related and nothing to do with the diabetes. Just makes insulin users suffer a little more becuase they are peircing their skins everry few days or daily so it's just being used more. Basically they were just saying it's one of them get over it after baby is here your skin will be normal again!! :haha:!Click to expand...


----------



## polly1984

hawalkden said:


> polly1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried about when if i ever actually get pregnant then what happens with sites etc, is it a real annoyance? Pxx
> 
> Thanks :). Few people have said about the second skin thing. Bit like savalon spray? Think I'll get some this week and see if that helps. I've notices if I take it off/change site after a bath that helps. Take the old site off (So i feel 'normal' for a while!) then put a fresh set on after makes the old site less irritated.
> 
> I tried my hips and waist side but it really really hurt mainly when sleeping etc due to can't sleep on back anyone.
> 
> I do try and get the plaster on the hole I made a few days before when I've changed it and try not to get the cannula in the same place again.
> 
> I've notice since my bumps getting bigger and bigger when I've put a new site it it's hurting more and it's more irritated when I change it but the whole of my stomach skin has been irriated. DSN & midwife said thats just pregnancy related and nothing to do with the diabetes. Just makes insulin users suffer a little more becuase they are peircing their skins everry few days or daily so it's just being used more. Basically they were just saying it's one of them get over it after baby is here your skin will be normal again!! :haha:!Click to expand...
> 
> The second skin stuff is an actual plaster, you stick it on before you put the canula plaster on!
> 
> Which pump are you using? I used to have canulas that were just plastic tubes that where left in the skin but they super irritated me so I changed to the shorter actual needle ones and they irrate me much less!
> 
> I struggle with using side/back sites and Im not pregnant so I will be a nightmare!
> 
> Surely when your bump gets really large you wont be able to use tummy sites for canula?
> 
> When are you due?
> 
> PxClick to expand...


----------



## shellshocked

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing..... Super tired and very fed-up with testing. 5 hypos today and no doubt one this evening. How low do I really need to get this hba1c? I am physically and mentally exhausted by hypoglaecemia and yesterday I didn't notice until 2mmol...... hmmmm..... should probably raise sugars a bit....

Anyway hope you are all brill and welcome *polly 1984*

I am off for some zzzzz's

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

polly1984 said:


> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polly1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried about when if i ever actually get pregnant then what happens with sites etc, is it a real annoyance? Pxx
> 
> Thanks :). Few people have said about the second skin thing. Bit like savalon spray? Think I'll get some this week and see if that helps. I've notices if I take it off/change site after a bath that helps. Take the old site off (So i feel 'normal' for a while!) then put a fresh set on after makes the old site less irritated.
> 
> I tried my hips and waist side but it really really hurt mainly when sleeping etc due to can't sleep on back anyone.
> 
> I do try and get the plaster on the hole I made a few days before when I've changed it and try not to get the cannula in the same place again.
> 
> I've notice since my bumps getting bigger and bigger when I've put a new site it it's hurting more and it's more irritated when I change it but the whole of my stomach skin has been irriated. DSN & midwife said thats just pregnancy related and nothing to do with the diabetes. Just makes insulin users suffer a little more becuase they are peircing their skins everry few days or daily so it's just being used more. Basically they were just saying it's one of them get over it after baby is here your skin will be normal again!! :haha:!Click to expand...
> 
> The second skin stuff is an actual plaster, you stick it on before you put the canula plaster on!
> 
> Which pump are you using? I used to have canulas that were just plastic tubes that where left in the skin but they super irritated me so I changed to the shorter actual needle ones and they irrate me much less!
> 
> I struggle with using side/back sites and Im not pregnant so I will be a nightmare!
> 
> Surely when your bump gets really large you wont be able to use tummy sites for canula?
> 
> When are you due?
> 
> PxClick to expand...
> 
> I tired the small needles whilst I was in hopsital doing the trial for it. Medtronic Minimed I've got. Had the mini mini one when I first got it but with needing the extra insulin I was changing it every day!
> 
> To be fair I've got a bit of 'fat' still around the stomach ;) So I just use that and I'm going right at the edge of the bump at the moment before making myself going on the hip again..
> 
> I wouldn't change to going back to individual injections though. The thought of it now makes me cry! I hated doing the background insulin 2 times a day then fast acting insulin with meals, which at the moment has gone to 6 mini snacks. Instead of 3 huge meals!
> 
> Diabetes eh?!!? Can't keep it happy, I did joke though the only think I'm happy about is the 'planned - structured' labour when it comes to me being induced, because my huge fear and it could still happen is me shopping round asda and my waters broke or the contractions came on strong and fast! I like how I'd be going in on a set date and seeing what happens and not going home till I've have Peanut :DClick to expand...


----------



## hawalkden

shellshocked said:


> Just popping in to see how everyone is doing..... Super tired and very fed-up with testing. 5 hypos today and no doubt one this evening. How low do I really need to get this hba1c? I am physically and mentally exhausted by hypoglaecemia and yesterday I didn't notice until 2mmol...... hmmmm..... should probably raise sugars a bit....
> 
> Anyway hope you are all brill and welcome *polly 1984*
> 
> I am off for some zzzzz's
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx

Hi regarding the Hba1c. My Diabetic team have given up on lecturing me, they always use to 'moan' about my bloods they still do now; before I got pregnant mine was 10.1% not amazing but good enough for me they'd been between 12-16 since being dignosed..

Since becoming pregnant I had my hba1c taken ever 3/4 weeks and they went down 0.1% every time. The last one was 8.4% which I think is amazing for me and sod it being in the 'traget range' it's not realistic hence the sitution you're in.. 

No diabetic should have to go round worrying their bloods are going to go so low and it happening more then once. It's bad enough for me when I have one at home I feel crap for the rest of the day let alone out the house and having 5 hypos. My body wouldn't be functioning at all. It's stupid how the Consultants and Diabetic Team tell us the 'positives' about 'normal range' also the bad side of the ''highs''! 

Well clearly 5 hypos aren't doing the body any good let alone the high rebounds??

I'd have a word with your team and make sure they see the hypos not just dismiss them and see the rebounded highs. Make sure they lower your units etc too becuase you can't live with thinking about having a hypo every minute thoughout the day! 

All the Diabetic Team need a huge reality check and know full well within pregnancy mainly it's very very hard to get 'perfect' bloods. I'm not saying diabetics who aren't pregnant can't have 'normal' bloods. My dad is Type One and does a very heavy job and sports etc and his bloods are between 4-9 ever day without fail and his carb ratio are half then what he needs :). 

Good Luck. Hope you don't have any hypos this week :)


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: shellshocked - the hypos are crazy aren't they? Hba1cs for type 1 diabetics should be between about 5 and 7 when pregnant - I was always at 7 to 7.2 when pregnant and that was with an enormous amount of hypos - they actually told me not to try to get it lower because the hypos were dangerous. I was also hypoglycaemic 4-5 times a day for weeks at a time and it is exhausting. Try and get your values up a little if you can. (I was on lower insulin at 13/14 weeks pregnant than before I got pregnant) Your insulin needs and sugars should start rising gradually now though as you are well into the second trimester now.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies hope we are all ok?

Can't believe I am having my baby in 10 days time. Eeek :)

My sugars are great too. YAY! Hope it lasts till the end now and that she is not as big as they are saying she is. Just proves good control doesnt always = a smaller baby.....!!! x


----------



## pink23

wow thats come round quick jaybear, bet you cant wait xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I can't...It's been a long hard pregnancy! So glad the end is in sight :) x


----------



## Tanikit

Nearly there Jaybear - that is exciting! Please don't forget to post some photos when you get the chance - can't wait to see her.


----------



## Jaybear5

I will :) xx


----------



## capel

Uau Jaybear nearly there. Hope all goes well and waiting for news.


----------



## polly1984

Girls,

Can I ask a question please- thinking you guys might be the only ones to help me!

IN early pregnancy when did your bloods start to be low? And how low were they going?

Im struggling this week but ahve come down with a cold so it could of been that?

I'm only 5dpo I think and have another 16 days til AF is due?

Px


----------



## Tanikit

If you have 16 days til Af is due then you should not be 5dpo - you should be around ovulation or even a few days before ovulation as the LP should be between about 12 and 16 days max. I only started going low when I was about 6 weeks pregnant and I was getting values of about 2 - by about 8 weeks pregnant I was getting values in the 
1s.


----------



## polly1984

My LP is always at least 19 but sometimes up to 22 days! Doctors say that it is fine!


----------



## Tanikit

Wow I didn't know that it could be that long - do you have long cycles then? Are your sugars going low or high now - I have heard both can happen in early pregnancy.


----------



## polly1984

i know it is nuts! :wacko:

My cycles are long generally about 37ish days although 42 days has been longest and 32 days shortest!

Bloods are low currently, i'm on a pump it just seems that the amount opf insulin that I would of had as a bolus has dramatically reduced over the past few days? I'm thinking that it is probably more to do with the cold I have than anything else thou, I was thinking that it would start to have an effect from 5/6 weeks as you were!

Diabetes is confusing at the best of times!!

i am due for AF on the 21st October and according to my CBFM I O'd last friday/saturday! So we shall have to wait and see!

Px


----------



## shellshocked

I've been type 1 for 20 years! Never have I been more confused over doses! I have to take completely different doses for the w/e compared with the week and thats really stressing me out. Also I've noticed this past week I've felt like I had high BG levels tested and I've been low.....Any advice?

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## Tanikit

Polly good luck for this cycle then - hope you get your BFP soon!

Shellshocked what is it that makes you think you are high - I found I got very thirsty when pregnant and that confused me a bit and of course pregnancy does make you urinate more so that can also confuse it. Just keep testing I suppose.


----------



## pink23

well girls time to get these sugars improved and the hypos to start. Obviously I dont want the hypos but know they come as a package. Upped my pump so time to get it sorted xx


----------



## capel

I just realised I never posted a picture of my LO. Here it goes... All the hypos were worth it.
 



Attached Files:







iphone 056.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









iphone 082.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pink23

beautiful capel x
No hypos touch wood, doctors wednesday xx


----------



## polly1984

Beautiful!! Well Done You!!:thumbup:


----------



## shellshocked

Had LO's detailled heart scan today, apparently all looks good and we heard his heart beat for the first time! Had to go to London St Thomas' wow! Its amazing how different hospitals can be, Sussex County seriously looks like a poor relation in comparison once in the main entrance its like you are in a shopping centre not a hospital! And free lunctime concerts its bizarre.... anyway home and back to county tomorrow to see diabetic team and obs.

My needs for short acting seemed to have increased this fortnight. So frustrated with it all I actually burst into tears during a hypo. I couldn't stop blubbing! Oh dear.

*Capel-* She is goregous and indeed all the hypos were definately worth it
*Pink23-* Good stuff on no hypos yet and on your Docs visit :happydance:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

Feeling nervous about the second heart scan on the 20th. Bloods have been okay I suppose! At the growth scan on Thursday; & Peanut is weighin 4lb! ''Above the recommended weight!''

If my 'sugars' carry on then I'd have a 9lb-10lb baby!!! Just all rubbish to 'scare' me and then to have a lecture at me!

CAPEL Little cutie :) 
Pink 23 hope no hypos ;)


----------



## pink23

well today was starting off ok then my pump plays up. I hate it when you think youve cracked and you havent xx


----------



## polly1984

I know it is relentless!! I had an occlusion today at work which is super embarassing in the middle of a meeting when it starts bleeping like a crazy!!
then I have to stuff my hand down my bra to find it and make it shut up!!!

I feel your pain!! Some days it really gets me down, however I would never be without my pump now!!

HOw far along are you now?

Px


----------



## capel

Pump users, how do you go to the beach. I really want a pump but next year I will be living in the northeast of Brazil. Got a really good job there and I really could do with the sunshine. BUT it is quite hot in there and I would like to go to the beach. How does that work out. And the sand there is very fine, I am thinking if it will be ok using a pump. But I don't want go through another pregnancy without one.


----------



## hawalkden

*CAPEL* - I'll be stalking your question.. I was wondering about this. I've got a pump but want to go away next year and want to know how you ladies got on with the heat, water and sand :\!

Just told OH it's 6 weeks before we'll probably getting induced! Due to peanut being to big at the moment. He went a little white in the face :)! Feeling nervous now! I bet it sounds stupid haha but the one thing I can't wait whilst being in labour is taking me pump off and not having it on me for a few days; I know I'll be on a IV Insulin Sliding Scale but think my stomach and site areas need to recover for a while due to all the holes haha ;). 

Hurry up 6 weeks :)


----------



## polly1984

I have been away on beach holidays every year since I had my pump and despite the docs always trying to persuade me to have a "pump holiday" I rtefuse!

Why would i want the best 2 weeks of the year screwed up by my bloods!

Generally I change the time and leave it as is, however often I set up a new basal rate as I need less insulin in the heat!

In terms of beachiness, I have never had an issue, I wear my pump in the cup of my bra and therefore I just stick it in my bikini top? When I swim I obviously take it off and wrap in my sarong and pop it in my bag? I have got sand in it before and I just cotton buds to give it a clean, no dramas though?

I dont think it will be an issue girls so just do it!!

Pxxx


----------



## pink23

Hi poly, im just gone 5 weeks so not to far. Yesterday was a good day, the only trouble is I want to check my blood all the time to make sure its ok.
Doctors today, I did digi yesterday and got 3 + so cant wait. xx 
Hope evryones ok xx


----------



## shellshocked

Hey Pink 23. Hope all went well!


----------



## pink23

doctors had no test lol.
Im ringing diabteic midwife tomorrow so hopefuly that will get things started xx


----------



## hawalkden

Morning ladies.

Was thinking last night how much I've been though with my stupid Diabetes and how much I hate the condition. Then I thought writing everything down about it may help. 

Before I start I am going to be adding photos of when I was in DKA Coma and I hope I don't upset anyone. I'm not looking for any sympathy at all I just want to show awareness of what being ill with diabetes and under educated does to you. 

Also hope my story doesn't get to long :coffee:!

It was Saturday 13th February 2010 and me and OH's family went over to his sisters house for tea. I felt 'off' all day and when it came to the meal that OH slaved over I didn't want it which caused a huge argument with SIL. Saying I was selfish but I just didn't feel well and also didn't have the energy. I felt bad for not even having the meal. They left me in the living room all night whilst they had the meal. I fell asleep and was woken when we was going home. Once back at OH's parents house. I went straight to bed. I must add I was on Novomix at the time 2 injections a day morning/breakfast and evening/meal. I didn't have the insulin. So was only 'living' off 30 units since 9am that morning. 

It was about 11.30 when it all started with the toilet trips. OH was out cold; I was tossing and turning and thought it was a bug, I was going for a wee well trying to squeeze one out whilst downing water like no tomorrow then I'd be sick and just bring the water back up and then bile. This carried on till about 4.30am when I woke OH up due to the stomach pains I was getting and I knew something was wrong. Throughout all the time I was awake I didn't test my blood :dohh: I know I should have done. 

After OH phoned for a taxi and got changed I was still being sick and just felt so horrid. We got to the local hospital and checked in at A&E. With it being a Sunday early morning noone was waiting and a nurse came for us straight away. She asked for a urine sample and OH did most of the talking; from me being ill the night before and what insulin I'd taken. When I came back from the toilet and she tested my urine I was sick again everywhere and I remember just saying sorry. The nurse tested my urine and then next thing man handled me onto the bed and another nurse ran me down on the trolley to the main A&E ward. It was all a bit of a daze at that point. 

OH was with me at all times. I was put on a drip and bloods were taken and OH said I was being horrid and fighting the needles off. Can't remember! Then I was on the assessment ward this was about 7am. I was feeling okayish at this point. Then OH noticed that the Sliding Scale that I was on kept bleeping and the nurses just pressed the buttons. At around 10am my parents came to see me and OH asked the nurse to look at the drip again because I was on a 60ML drip but the drip wasn't going down at all and the cog was still on 60ML since 7am. The nurse didn't do anything. (it turned out that when I went in at 5am and the drip was put up at 5.30 I hadn't been getting any insulin from it). 

At around 10.30 I was feeling really tired and I woke up and shouted out to OH to phone my manager to tell her I wouldn't be in work the next day; because I was on an early I'd need to open up. She was horrid to him and OH said he wasn't speaking to her again! My mum phoned her up about an hour later telling her what was going on and she was still off with her! So she just left it. 

Then around 1.30 I'd been transferred to the Critical Care Unit CCU (Intensive Care). All I remember from it is having this horrid 'buzz light year' like yellow helmet over my head filling me with oxygen and I kept trying pulling it off then a doctor was next to me and I kept saying to them 'Just put me to sleep'. That's the last thing I remember till 8 days later when I was being woken up from the Medically Induced Coma they put me in and trying to put the ventilator tube out of me. 

My mum and dad where there when I woke up and I cried because OH wasn't there. He'd sat every day for about 16 hours a day when I was in the coma and the day they wake up for it he wasn't there. He regrets it now he was running late. I couldn't really talk and didn't want to move with all the tubes round me. When I was in the coma the Doctors and Consultants told my parents to take photos for 'if' I woke up it'd scare me. Which was a little harsh! They did take photos and in a way I'm glad becuase I use them to warn others and also promote DKA of the dangers

When to doctors where on their rounds one said 'I was very lucky to be here. Diabetes is a serious condition. Hope you've learnt your lesson lady'. My mum stood up and shouted at him and said 'Haven't you told her she has pneumonia in both lungs and the nurses said that was the main reason she was so ill?'. The doctors just walked off and one of the nurses from the station came to hug my mum. 

That was the honest reason for the DKA. The nurse did say lack of insulin didn't help but she had been reading my hospital notes from when I got diagnosed with Diabetes in March 2009 and the lack of education I had received linked to my lack of knowledge for the condition.

OH came a few hours later and cried so much that I was awake. The first thing he said was 'look at all the blood birthday cards let alone the get well cards you've got to open gorgeous!'. Pointing to my table and the pile of cards filled it. My mum and dad left for a few hours for food and let OH see me. He helped me open all my cards, I was crying my eyes out. I opened then alternatively a birthday then get well card. By time I'd finished I had 60 cards piled up! Ooops!

Whilst I was opening the cards I had this horrid pain in my right side. It was a shooting pain I told the nurse and I couldn't left my arm past my breast. She got a doctor to look at it but the pain was horrid. I though deep down it was a blood clot. He sent me for an emergency CAT scan. They put a ventflone in my foot and when they put the dye in me OMG it killed. I was sent back to CCU and the results came back stright away. OH and my parents were round my bed when the doctor came and said I had a Blood Clot  Pulmonary Embolism in my lung. This was due to me being led down and my body being so immobile for a long time. 

I stayed on CCU and moved into a private room for the next 3 weeks which was very boring. I had all my drips taken off and the feeding tube taken out and I was put on nasal cannula because I hated the face mask it kept falling off!!! I had physo ever day with my pink walking frame I was given! My walking got better every day but I was so tired after just three steps I'd sleep all day!

After 3 weeks on CCU I was sent to a ward for another week just for the to monitor my blood clot. I was given tinzaparin every day at the same time and I dreaded it every time. When I was on the ward I got a lot more visitors. I didn't want people seeing the CCU ward at all all the horrid cases. I hated walking round the ward when I was doing my physo. 

I was off work for 5 months after coming out of hospital. Due to the blood clot and being so weak. I weighed 8 and half stone before I went in in February and when I came out at the end of March I weighed 6st 4! The weight soon piled back on when I was home. Due to bordom ooops! Whilst off I was seeing the diabetic team every week and then I was put on the DAFNE in April. I shared my story with the other DAFNE candidates and the Diabetic team. They were all shocked that I was actually sat within the same room as then and feeling miles better. 

The Diabetic Team changed my insulin and I was on Novorapid every meals and Levamir in the morning and bed. Which helped a lot but 8 injections a day got me down. Then in May this year at 8 weeks pregnant I was given an Insulin Pump and it's the best thing that could have happened to help my diabetes. My bloods aren't perfect but my last hba1c was 8.5%. Before being pregnant it was 10%. So it's getting there.

Hope my story hasn't upset anyone I just wanted to get my story off my chest. P.s. I don't know how to set the picture as a 'spoiler' so don't how to hide it sorry if it comes up big etc :(
 



Attached Files:







Feb 10 003.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shellshocked

Hawalkden- Your story didn't upset me and I want to give you a hug.:hugs:

Prior to reading your post I spent the last hour in tears ( over emotional about work, coping and feeling generally incompetnent) I actually found reassurance and camaraderie in what you wrote. Thankyou so much for sharing. I've had DKA and it doesn't matter how "controlled" you are. My hba1c at the time was 8mmol. Again I know not perfect but I am trying to work it all out and have been for over 20 years. Nobody wants diabetes and certainly not DKA it bloody sucks. I didn't enjoy being shoved on drips and ICU and then shoved onto an all male ward while they tried to get to the bottom of the problem.... apparently a UTI, no it wasn't I had a freaking chest infection and had just finished chemo 2 weeks before and was rundown. I got a UTI while in hospital after they shoved a frigging catheter into my urethrethra.... funny now though not at the time.....

Something my Mum said the other day is haunting me. She said when I came home from the hospital after diagnosis of diabetes there was nothing she could do- that the diabetes was mine and no matter what she did she couldn't take it away or change it. She had to just let me get on with it while supporting me. Diabetes does suck big time. I feel so alone sometimes. Then I feel guilty again for feeling sorry for myself. I have come to accept that I just cannot win, but just try my best and I'm not going to lie sometimes I have a day off- I have my insulin but I have a burger a bottle of wine and a magnum icecream (clearly not at the moment though, I burst into tears on Tuesday at clinic and the nurse gave me a tissue told me not to worry and that I was doing well. She also said that nobody understands that diabetes is difficult at the best of times let alone being preganant as well. This actually made me blub evenmore!) 

what the doctors said to you was dreadful. How dare they.:growlmad: I thought going into the caring profession was so you could "care for, look after, support and educate people" I wonder sometimes why people bother. I think you should be very proud of yourself, you are doing an amazing job. It is so hard and so frustrating. Look at what you've accomplished- :thumbup:you've bought your hba1c down and are nurturing a little mini you. Just think of where you have been and where you are going. all these experiences make uss who we are ( I know a bit cliched!) But maybe we view the world with a little more compassion and understanding than others- that can only be good thing. Sod diabetes but....
Hang in there xx 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## pink23

No only will ever understand baring yourself and other diabetics. drs think its easy to tweak insulin an hey presto its perfect. But we want to eat normally, not worry about insulin and think about hypos.
I hate days when you just want to eat and eat then something stops you and all you worry about is insulin.
I really am glad I have this thread to rant and understand as others because its hard keeping it to yourself and also nice to help others who know what your going through xx


----------



## hawalkden

shellshocked said:


> Hawalkden- Your story didn't upset me and I want to give you a hug.:hugs:
> 
> Prior to reading your post I spent the last hour in tears ( over emotional about work, coping and feeling generally incompetnent) I actually found reassurance and camaraderie in what you wrote. Thankyou so much for sharing. I've had DKA and it doesn't matter how "controlled" you are. My hba1c at the time was 8mmol. Again I know not perfect but I am trying to work it all out and have been for over 20 years. Nobody wants diabetes and certainly not DKA it bloody sucks. I didn't enjoy being shoved on drips and ICU and then shoved onto an all male ward while they tried to get to the bottom of the problem.... apparently a UTI, no it wasn't I had a freaking chest infection and had just finished chemo 2 weeks before and was rundown. I got a UTI while in hospital after they shoved a frigging catheter into my urethrethra.... funny now though not at the time.....
> 
> Something my Mum said the other day is haunting me. She said when I came home from the hospital after diagnosis of diabetes there was nothing she could do- that the diabetes was mine and no matter what she did she couldn't take it away or change it. She had to just let me get on with it while supporting me. Diabetes does suck big time. I feel so alone sometimes. Then I feel guilty again for feeling sorry for myself. I have come to accept that I just cannot win, but just try my best and I'm not going to lie sometimes I have a day off- I have my insulin but I have a burger a bottle of wine and a magnum icecream (clearly not at the moment though, I burst into tears on Tuesday at clinic and the nurse gave me a tissue told me not to worry and that I was doing well. She also said that nobody understands that diabetes is difficult at the best of times let alone being preganant as well. This actually made me blub evenmore!)
> 
> what the doctors said to you was dreadful. How dare they.:growlmad: I thought going into the caring profession was so you could "care for, look after, support and educate people" I wonder sometimes why people bother. I think you should be very proud of yourself, you are doing an amazing job. It is so hard and so frustrating. Look at what you've accomplished- :thumbup:you've bought your hba1c down and are nurturing a little mini you. Just think of where you have been and where you are going. all these experiences make uss who we are ( I know a bit cliched!) But maybe we view the world with a little more compassion and understanding than others- that can only be good thing. Sod diabetes but....
> Hang in there xx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx

:cry: Thank you :D. Had a mini cry with what you wrote :blush:! When I look at the photos I think :o. What if etc, my dad has T1 too and he was in pieces over the state I was in. 

My challenge at the moment is Diabetic Team and Midwife appointments.. Lecture after lecture. Even when my bloods have been between 7-11 ace for me. I always go home and for the weekend or friday night I :munch: away and usually overdose on to much Lion Bars! OH has kinda let me get on with it now becuase he tried to understand and I know it's wrong at the time but frustrating and wanting to feel 'normal' kicks in :growlmad:! I always come out of clinic in tears.. After peanut arrives and older I want to train to become a Diabetic Children's nurse just so when children or teens get dignosed they know I 100% understand and can relate to them and not just got 'experience' from text books and Uni Lectures! 

Some days I worry Peanut will get Diabetes when it's born or soon after it's born etc and I don't know how I'd cope :\


----------



## pink23

well the lovely hypos have started, mainly in there 2's today, i feel them just wish i would feel the hypos earlier. im hoping I will be ok for work later. its only 4hours and i work in the best place a& e lol xx


----------



## Dee_H

I hate when I go to my Diabetic team and they give me advice or say "all you need to do is.." ..the funny thing about it, is none of them have Diabetes and have no idea how hard it can be. People always say to me " Well...at least it's manageable!!". As true as this is, it is hard to live with it and sometimes do feel alone. My Dad is Type 1 as well and it is good to have him around because he does actually know what it is like to deal with it daily. I also don't think people realize how much it affects your entire body and being! Being tired, blurry vision, mood swings, etc,etc,etc. Sometimes I wonder if I'm really feeling ok or have I gotten so used to not feeling good..that it's normal. Sorry for coming on here and going off..hell..I'm not even pregnant yet but check on this thread from time to time. I guess I'm just having a poor me day!! Gotta get out of this funk!! 
Congrats to all you ladies on here. I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and l&d. Hopefully I will be joining you all soon on the pregnancy threads..until then.back to ttc forum!
BTW Pink...just noticed you are expecting...congrats hun!:hugs:


----------



## polly1984

Dee_H said:


> I hate when I go to my Diabetic team and they give me advice or say "all you need to do is.." ..the funny thing about it, is none of them have Diabetes and have no idea how hard it can be. People always say to me " Well...at least it's manageable!!". As true as this is, it is hard to live with it and sometimes do feel alone. My Dad is Type 1 as well and it is good to have him around because he does actually know what it is like to deal with it daily. I also don't think people realize how much it affects your entire body and being! Being tired, blurry vision, mood swings, etc,etc,etc. Sometimes I wonder if I'm really feeling ok or have I gotten so used to not feeling good..that it's normal. Sorry for coming on here and going off..hell..I'm not even pregnant yet but check on this thread from time to time. I guess I'm just having a poor me day!! Gotta get out of this funk!!
> Congrats to all you ladies on here. I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and l&d. Hopefully I will be joining you all soon on the pregnancy threads..until then.back to ttc forum!
> BTW Pink...just noticed you are expecting...congrats hun!:hugs:

I feel just the same! I hate the mood swings I am horrid to my OH and I know that I am being but I cant help it, then my bloods come more normal and I dont know what to do?!?
He is very understanding about it though!

We too are TTC but with very little luck at the moment!! Not sure if diabetes is playing a part but Hba1c was 7.1 last time so is pretty good?

Who knows some days it gets me soooo down, generally i live with it and I am very aware that there are lots more horrid things I could have but it is a constant battle!!

Px


----------



## hawalkden

My da can relate to my down days but OH gets very very frustrated with it all and some days he stress' at me for having a down day. People tell me that it's manageable and should be lucky I'm here blah! Yes it's not the worse condition to have but living with it is far from easy.
Even more so in the middle of 1st tri to mid 2nd tri for me my bloods just didn't want to behave at all! 
I could honestly hit most of my diabetic team they'll never understand without having the condition.
Another pet hate is when people tell me what I can and can't eat and tell me all the stupid myths which they think are true and link me to type 2s and say it's my own fault for eating or doing something!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## pink23

I hate the what you can/cant eat convo. Just because im diabetic doesnt mean I have to stop eating sweets.
I am so grateful of my pump and would be lost without it xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi ladies. Just to update Mylee Rose was born on Thursday 13th October weighing a very healthy 9lbs 10oz...Both mummy and baby are doing great with no sugar problems or scbu time needed :)
Here she is! We arrived home this afternoon. 
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0214.jpg


----------



## shellshocked

Jaybear - Well done she is stunning!


----------



## pink23

ive only just seen she was early jaybear bet your glad you didnt go full term xx


----------



## capel

hawalkden said:


> My da can relate to my down days but OH gets very very frustrated with it all and some days he stress' at me for having a down day. People tell me that it's manageable and should be lucky I'm here blah! Yes it's not the worse condition to have but living with it is far from easy.
> Even more so in the middle of 1st tri to mid 2nd tri for me my bloods just didn't want to behave at all!
> I could honestly hit most of my diabetic team they'll never understand without having the condition.
> Another pet hate is when people tell me what I can and can't eat and tell me all the stupid myths which they think are true and link me to type 2s and say it's my own fault for eating or doing something!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

The thing with what I can eat and what I can't drive me crazy. Once my BIL said that I take insulin because I am LAZY to have a proper diet. Because his uncle is diabetic and control it only with diet. My DH husband tried to explain the difference of type 1 and 2, but no. I then said basically if I starve myself I still need insulin. And if I don't take insulin I dye. I was SO angry I left the table.


----------



## capel

Jaybear5 said:


> Hi ladies. Just to update Mylee Rose was born on Thursday 13th October weighing a very healthy 9lbs 10oz...Both mummy and baby are doing great with no sugar problems or scbu time needed :)
> Here she is! We arrived home this afternoon.
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0214.jpg

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Tanikit

Been away a few days as I had to work out of town - took the children with me and had a sitter. I also dropped my insulin dose further at night as I was alone and couldn't afford a hypo with the baby still needing feeding at night.

Jaybear firstly congrats - she is gorgeous. How are things going now you are not pregnant anymore?

Hawalkden the only time I had DKA was when I was first diagnosed and the doctor spent the entire night by my bed as it was rather bad but I was only 12 at the time so don't remember much but all the blood draws they took. Sorry you had to go through that - diabetes is awful for the fact that it needs constant monitoring - I don't manage to monitor it as much as I should, but pregnancy makes it a totally different story - its like getting a new disease the way it behaves when pregnant.

Most people do know type 2 diabetes better - they think you must have been fat and eaten too much sugar to get it - I just tell them I was a tiny 12 year old and was severely underweight when they finally diagnosed it. 

My baby is already 8 months old tomorrow - time has flown. Still no thoughts of another yet and one day if I want one I have to get DH to come round and I can't see that happening - if it does its a miracle. In some ways I have forgotten how hard the pregnancy was. 

Pink CONGRATS! So glad you got a BFP - good luck with the pregnancy. Have you got any plans on what to do with your toddler when the hypos kick in?


----------



## pink23

thanks tanikit. At the moment im feeling my hypos so I am practically just keeping lucozade by me. I always reduce my pump on night so I only get minimal insulin to stop night hypos as oh works night. Ive got better controll on pump so hoping for not a lot of bad hypos xx


----------



## first

Hi guys,
Just found this thread and happy to see you guys here! I'm type 1 x 19 yrs and this is my first pregnancy. Was careful before getting pregnant to take folic acid etc, and my endo is happy with my A1c numbers (so far in the pregnancy all under 6) but I still worry like crazy. Like people have mentioned here I have had more lows than normal, but I have also read that lows are not dangerous for the baby unless severe and prolonged so that's reassuring. I have had a few highs as well, but not many which I am thankful for.

I am terrified there will be some sort of malformation....I know there's a 3% baseline risk even if you're not diabetic so I would never know if it was spontaneous or caused by my disease/control but I feel like I would feel so guilty.....

Anyways, is there anyone else here who is still early on and will be around here for a while??


----------



## pink23

ive only just found out first so i will be here for a while and everyone pops in anyway xx congats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## hawalkden

Jaybear - Congratulations :) She's gorgeous :). 

Pink23 - :happydance: only just seen your 'pregnancy tracker'. Excited for you now :).

First - Welcome :wave: & Congratulations :). I've only got 6 weeks left :o but I'll be still coming back onto this thread. Always great support for all diabetics. They can be WTT, TTC, Pregnant, not pregnant or have children :). Always a good thread for me to come and 'moan' as most ladies know I come for my regular Thursday moan after the morning at midwife and diabetic team ;).


----------



## nemo1

Hi all, haven't been here in ages, how is everyone? Me ok, enjoying being a mummy! Mummy and baby have a cold tho (Im sure he gave it to me!).

Anyway, firstly congrats Jaybear she's so cute! Glad both of u r fine! And Pink.. YAY congrats! Hope it all goes well. Here's the start of fortnightly trips to the hosp! Something I don't miss although I did enjoy listening to the heartbeat!

Anything much I missed?


----------



## nemo1

Hawalkden just hang in there! Totally understand the frustration. Not long left! 

@First congrats hun! U sound like uve done everything right. Hopefully all will b well. Like u I worried all the time. U'll worry till the end. It's only natural! I worried so much b4 the scans! Prayed all night! 

Question to mummys who aren't currently pregnant... r u giving the flu jab this winter?


----------



## queenlavera

Hi all just found this thread, I have been type II diabetic for 6 years, I find it has been very hard to maintain my sugars while pregnant. Especially this tri, my insulin amounts have been going up and up.


----------



## butterpecan

I've got type 2 diabetes, I'm one of the rare cases of someone who has had since childhood, because of family history of the disease, it's always nice to be a "rare case" because doctors like to do tests on you!

I've already had one healthy pregnancy, my son was born on 2009, but it wasn't without its ups and downs of course. My second pregnancy is running much the same, although thankfully my blood sugar hasn't been as "spiky" as it was during the first, as I've got a better grasp of it this time.

The biggest issue for me and my husband, is because of the family history on my side, is doing our best to try and prevent any of our children developing the disease.

Despite the best efforts of my parents, who raised me and my siblings on a very healthy diet and ensured we led active lifestyles, I still developed the disease. However, given that I've got seven siblings who didn't develop diabetes, I'd say my parents did a good job. I was just the unlucky one.


----------



## vintage67

I don't like the fact that I "look like" someone with Type 2 diabetes which further adds to stereotypes. My family is full of diabetics, mother's and father's side. We also have a lot of overweight people. However, the two do not always go hand in hand. Many of my thinner relatives have diabetes and even my older sister who is heavier than me, does not have it.

I have always been around a lot of Type 1 diabetics as well, going all the way back to school days where we had several children at our school with it.
I have several neighbors in my neighborhood with it as well.

I have also been to plenty of diabetes education classes, etc., and all diabetics are not overweight. It is sad to blame people for diabetes. Many people that eat horribly, tons of sweets, etc., do not ever become diabetic.:growlmad:


----------



## Dee_H

nemo1 said:


> Hawalkden just hang in there! Totally understand the frustration. Not long left!
> 
> @First congrats hun! U sound like uve done everything right. Hopefully all will b well. Like u I worried all the time. U'll worry till the end. It's only natural! I worried so much b4 the scans! Prayed all night!
> 
> Question to mummys who aren't currently pregnant... r u giving the flu jab this winter?

Absolutely....I get the flu shot every year.


----------



## capel

Dee_H said:


> nemo1 said:
> 
> 
> Hawalkden just hang in there! Totally understand the frustration. Not long left!
> 
> @First congrats hun! U sound like uve done everything right. Hopefully all will b well. Like u I worried all the time. U'll worry till the end. It's only natural! I worried so much b4 the scans! Prayed all night!
> 
> Question to mummys who aren't currently pregnant... r u giving the flu jab this winter?
> 
> Absolutely....I get the flu shot every year.Click to expand...

I already had.


----------



## butterpecan

vintage67 said:


> I don't like the fact that I "look like" someone with Type 2 diabetes which further adds to stereotypes. My family is full of diabetics, mother's and father's side. We also have a lot of overweight people. However, the two do not always go hand in hand. Many of my thinner relatives have diabetes and even my older sister who is heavier than me, does not have it.
> 
> I have always been around a lot of Type 1 diabetics as well, going all the way back to school days where we had several children at our school with it.
> I have several neighbors in my neighborhood with it as well.
> 
> I have also been to plenty of diabetes education classes, etc., and all diabetics are not overweight. It is sad to blame people for diabetes. Many people that eat horribly, tons of sweets, etc., do not ever become diabetic.:growlmad:

I completely agree with you.

I've had a handful of people assume that I must have been an overweight child, because they can't accept it's possible for type 2 diabetes to be hereditary/genetic. My friend's boyfriend calls type 2 "fat diabetes". :growlmad: It's because he resents the fact that here in the England, people with diabetes get free medication, and don't have to pay for any prescriptions (even for medication that isn't related to their diabetes).


----------



## pink23

did anyone get jab when pregnant xx


----------



## hawalkden

pink23 said:


> did anyone get jab when pregnant xx

Aye I had mine last week :)


----------



## pink23

great will get mine sorted soon xx


----------



## queenlavera

vintage67 said:


> I don't like the fact that I "look like" someone with Type 2 diabetes which further adds to stereotypes. My family is full of diabetics, mother's and father's side. We also have a lot of overweight people. However, the two do not always go hand in hand. Many of my thinner relatives have diabetes and even my older sister who is heavier than me, does not have it.
> 
> I have always been around a lot of Type 1 diabetics as well, going all the way back to school days where we had several children at our school with it.
> I have several neighbors in my neighborhood with it as well.
> 
> I have also been to plenty of diabetes education classes, etc., and all diabetics are not overweight. It is sad to blame people for diabetes. Many people that eat horribly, tons of sweets, etc., do not ever become diabetic.:growlmad:

Totally agree as well both sides of my parents family is heavy with diabetics and I am one of six children, I am the only diabetic. My mom is also diabetic. I am actually one of the thinnest in my immediate family I have stayed around the same size for most of my life and I don't eat crazily. One of my RE actually said my PCOS (includes insulin resistance) could have been what tipped the scales for me to become diabetic. People always assume never knowing the individual situations.


----------



## queenlavera

pink23 said:


> did anyone get jab when pregnant xx

Got mine at 28 weeks.


----------



## nemo1

I gave jab first time last winter as I was preggers n swine flu scare was going around. Never gave it b4 even tho GP kept inviting me 2. I hear if u take it once, U'll have to take it forever or u really do get severe flu and I didn't like depending on it! Gave mine other day. Pink u shud take it now that ur preggers b4 they ran out of jab. Last yr my GP had to track one down 4 me as supplies had stopped!


----------



## hawalkden

Well had a scan yesterday and baby is back on the 'guidelines' growth chart and looks like it's gaining steady weight not just putting the fat on but my hba1c was 9.5%!!!!!! 

WTF??????? I got so annoyed with myself about it though :(!!!!! plus doesnt make sense when it comes to peanuts growth being on target but then my bloods all over?!?!!?:evil:!!!


----------



## pink23

Just had clinic and I was suprisingly shocked with what he said.
The dr told the student nurse that I knew what I was doing and was determined to get my sugars right and knows I struggle with the hypos but all in all was pleased. He did ask If contraception had failed but I told him the truth but told him i was determined to do it right again. My hba1c was 8.6 but I will get it down xxx
Hope everyones well xx


----------



## shellshocked

Docs rang me up and told me and OH to come in for a jab, We are having ours next week..... 

Hope everyone is well. Baby not moving much which scares me but do have anterior placenta. Have another scan on Tuesday and find out latest Hba1c argh!! feel like my eyes are a bit crap at the moment so have to have another retinopathy scan... sodding hell best blood glucose and blood pressure ever and now; after 20 years my eyes start going wonky...

Wow Hawalkden almost there now, keep it up :)

Big hugs to all....:hugs:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## butterpecan

I hope everyone is OK.

I had some horrible news yesterday.

It hasn't been my blood sugar that's caused me the most trouble this pregnancy, it's my blood pressure, and I had a GP appointment yesterday and it was high again. It wasn't sky high, but because my BP has kept going up and down during this pregnancy, my GP said he won't be able to give me approval to fly home to the States in November. Ever since I moved to the UK, I've flown home for Thanksgiving every year, but it won't be happening this year. I can't fly without a GP letter saying I can fly.

I can understand my GP's decision but it's obviously upsetting.


----------



## pink23

Hi all, well i think I have a water infection so im off to docs tomorrow yey lol. Just wanted to ask a quick question, i have the wee sticks that tell you everthing on and for some reason keytones showed up. i didnt have them yesterday and bloods are fine. Should I check tomorrow and if there again ring midwife? I have been eating fine and last sugar was 5 so really dont understand why.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## hawalkden

I always have ketones no matter what my bloods, sugars & being good levels! Consultant says it's just my body! Odd I know :)! 
Hope they go though. If they go up I'd go A&E if they don't go down etc :) x


----------



## pink23

Thanks heather it's worrying x I always get protein so that's going to be fun towards end of pregnancy x x


----------



## Tanikit

Ketones apparently show up in people without diabetes when pregnant often because they are not eating enough or are getting dehydrated - maybe try and improve this and see if the ketones disappear because if your sugars are normal and you had your normal insulin then it won't be because of the diabetes.

Butterpecan sorry your doctor won't sign for you to go on the plane - that must be really disappointing.


----------



## hawalkden

Tad nervous about Thursday. Been changed to a different hospital ready for L&D. 5 weeks can't wait! New Diabetic Team etc. NEED to write my bloods done. I know only a weeks worth isn't impressive enough for them to look at but better then nothing. Hum.. haha! 

Hope everyone is all good :) x


----------



## pink23

I hate writing my bloods down, it always seems to take forever. hope the new hospital is better heather and they understand more xx


----------



## broodyb

last late i returned from the gym and had ab aweful headache thought maybe blood sugar was high so tested it and it was 2.6.... i was in shock its never been so low and me not been able to feel it. it was so scary if id of not been curious i could of gone into a coma had it got much lower. so i popped sone dextros it went up to 3.9 then 20 mins later it was down to 2.3 and again i hadnt felt it. it seemed ok after this. and i guess i have keep hearing that pregnancy can do crazy things to ur sugars.


----------



## pink23

im getting quite a few 2's and only feeling them when i check.xx


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: broodyb and pink - that sounds very like normal first trimester - its exhausting isn't it?

How is everyone doing? Haven't typed a post in a while but have been reading. My sugars have been a bit high lately (they want them highish but I don't)

My DH entered Kirima in a baby competition here in South Africa, so was wondering if anyone could cast a vote her way. Here is the link:
https://apps.facebook.com/promotionshq/contests/150320/voteable_entries/31173838
Thanks :)


----------



## broodyb

i made my oh sit with me till i felt better as it really scared me!! gonna check constant now!! worried it happens through the night


----------



## pink23

brody, are you injections or pump?Im on the pump and really reduce my night time imsulin as oh works nights so cant afford night time hypos. xx


----------



## shellshocked

Hi guys,

Writing the blood glucose down sucks! I forget all the time thankgoodness for smartpix!! I am now on so much lantus I have been told to split the injections for absorption!!
hba1c 6mmol I really wanted to get to 5.9!! I've been told to raise my sugars as I am having too many hypos..... As I diabetic can we ever win? If I raise my sugars my hba1c is going to go up and they told me it needed to be 6?? Oh I'm confused!

Goodluck *Hawalkden *with the new team, *broody B *If I hypo with exercise I totally skip the dextrose tablets they are useless for me. A swig of lucozade and a banana usually sorts me out! 

Anyway I don't know whats going on with my diabetes it does what it wants! I am on soooooo much insulin its crazy my lantus is 3.5x my prepregnancy dose and the humalog is x3!! Argh!!

Keep up the good work!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

Think I've been a good girl just written all my bloods/insulin down since last Thursday. Not many blood readings I supposed but put all my insulin doses down :). Hope new team is supportive with me tomorrow :D. 

Also hope I get my inducing date well rough date. If not definitively by my next growth scan :) 

*Shellshocked.* I know the feeling with hba1c and keeping the consultants happy! Plus keeping the diabetes happy is hardwork!!! haha


----------



## pink23

im quite frequent with my sugars , i do it about 7 times a day, only because i want it right lol.
I hope you get an induction date to, i never had mine by 34 weeks so be warned and I went in at 36 weeks anyway xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi ladies how are you all doing? Well im 12 days PP now, and so far sugars have been OK, infact pretty low considering my insulin levels were reduced ALOT...But the odd high ones are starting to creep back in again now. Grr! x


----------



## hawalkden

Well morning ladies :). Looks like this is going to be another mini rant. Sorry.. :coffee:

yesterday went okay seeing the new Diabetic Team. Was a little intimidating when I walked into the consultant room there was the Diabetic Consultant, diabetic specialist nurse, dietitian and the Obstetrician Doctor!

They all introduced themselves and all seemed nice then the consultant logged straight into my hba1c profile. Which they hated! So when they showed me the results on the screen and said my lowest wasn't the best I just switched off. 

Yes they where helpful and I feel bad now for shutting them off straight away but at the same time I'll always stick by what I think about people who don't have to live with diabetes everyday. They honestly can't feel the feelings I feel every time I sit in front of someone who is on £100,000 wage a year just to tell people what they've learnt from 'books' and theory!

Then the dietitian wanted to see me on my own so we went to another room and she asked what I felt about the whole diabetes in general from the beginning. How I was diagnosed, what courses I've been on, DKA event and the attitude I had from my other team. Which I told them in the mid of tears and stressing. 

I also explained about the stupid ratio/carb counting I honestly don't understand. If it wasn't for the Bolus Wizard on my insulin Pump I'd be over or under dosing on insulin and my bloods would have been even worse then they have been. The dietitian gave me a carb & calories book with pictures of the portions of the foods and then the Grams which I hope works but still don't understand in a way because the photos hide food on the plate also at the moment due to Peanut running out of room I have to have my meals in two sessions so until I finish the meal if I can or want to then my bloods don't settle after the 2 hour rule thing. So that's frustrating. 

Next I saw the diabetes nurse who I've seen before when I was admitted for the weeks trial on the pump. She's nice but harsh which I'm stubborn so we didn't get on at the beginning! She asked to look at my pump settings and didn't agree with what I was on bolus and basal and she changed them all upping all of them. Which worried me a little due to my body being use to bloods between 8-12 not 3-9! She then looked at my cannula sites and wasn't happy that my old team hadn't noticed that I'm starting to get the lipolysis' again. Which I got loads of when I was manually injection 8-9 times a day. I did mention I tried in my hip area and not just the front strip near my belly button. 

The nurse did say that's one of the reasons possibility my bloods aren't settling after reading all the insulin I get on a normal day but my bloods aren't linking. I also mentioned I have to change it every 2 days at the latest because they hurt or just get so itchy also if I have a high dose of insulin the site leaks so I'm not getting all the insulin needed. So last night I got the courage to change it onto my fatty bit of my hips and it's on my stretch marks which last night I was scared to lay on last night but it wasn't that bad so hopefully going round them areas will help. Dreading in about 30 years time when I don't have any room left after all the scars & lipolysis' I might have! 

I did want to mention about the thrush I've had since day one of pregnancy but after I had my BP and urine checked they didn't like the results of my BP being high and protein In urine; so I had to go on a BP profile just like last week for an hour. The obstetrician doctor didn't like my swollen hands and feet which I got the night before last week and the night before this week at the same time and even though my feet are still swollen they've gone down; the midwife say it's probably me worrying about the diabetes team and just the weekly appointment's catching up with me but they are keeping an eye on it over the next few weeks and if I get any headaches or flashing lights I've got to phone the Birthing Suite. It feels like as the weeks go on and get closer to due date I keep getting more and more pregnancy symptoms in the wrong way! 

Now this morning I felt my blood boil with the whole 'Diabetes costing the NHS' in the news this morning and it was linked all about Type 2! This is no disrespect to any Type 2's but I think if I could I would slap every single one of them due to the simple fact they could have lived a better life and even more so if it's in the family and the risks are higher. I said this to my granddad's friend and we didn't speak for months after I went on a huge rage at him for the smoking and just bad lifestyle then losing his leg due to not controlling it. Type Ones never have the choice at all and it will never go away! 

Just a question about *inducing*? After seeing the obstetrician doctor and asking them to change my scan time next week to have it at the same place as the whole team being. Which is my 34 weeks one. She changed it and then added an extra scan at 38 weeks... When I spoke to my other obstetrician doctor at the other hospital they said we probably won't give you a 36 weeks scan and around that time we'll plan to book you in for being induced around 38 weeks. 

When I asked yesterday why I've got a 38 week scan she said just to see how things are and if you can go to 40 weeks!!!! I was thinking WTF??!?!?!?!?! I thought all Diabetics in pregnancy get induced at 38 weeks even if their bloods etc is all good and when I thought about it all they are saying I'm bordering pre-eclamptic, bloods aren't perfect and my sciatica so doesn't it make sense to induce me?

Did you ladies get induced? 


Well thanks for listening (if you get thought it all :coffee::)!) I've had my mini cry for the day and feeling better. Honestly if it wasn't for this thread I don't know where I'd write all my thoughts down. Hope I've not offended anyone though :) :flow: x


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: hawalkden - sounds like you have quite a team of people looking after you - I find when there are so many I get frustrated too. I was induced at 38 weeks and I am surprised they would let you go to 40 weeks (I know a number who have done that successfully but they usually had hba1cs in the 5 or 6s) Maybe speak to them again at your 34 week appointment.


----------



## capel

I had good bloods at the end and a good Hba1c. The highest was 5.8 and the lowest 4.7 (hypoing a lot). Still I had a section at 38 weeks. The doctor said that with type 1 it is not the growth the problem but placental failure. So if you bloods start to behave suddenly go get checked.


----------



## hawalkden

Thanks :).

Ill ask them next week then 34 weeks on Saturday. Hope I get induced to be honest. I want a structured L&D well the build up to it and once I'm in I'm in now 'you're only 3cm go home for a few hours' etc.. :).


----------



## Jaybear5

Any mums who have already had their babies struggling with sugars? My insulin has been reduced so yes I'd expect them to be higher than they were at the end of my pregnancy(i was hypo nearly all the time in the last few weeks) but im eating very little yet my sugars are starting to go high...??


----------



## capel

yep, pregnancy completely messed up my bloods, even now. I had very good morning levels before pregnancy, now I am luck if I wake up under 10. And I go to sleep fine, it is fine at 5am. So the basal is right. And as I am breastfeeding if for some reason LO don't wake up so much to feed during the night I wake up even higher...


----------



## pink23

oh the joys during and after pregnancy xx


----------



## rock_chick

hey ladies ive posted a thread in gestational complications too but I was hoping for some reassurance..

Im Type 1, My BP has started to rise as has the protein levels in my urine, so Ive been prescribed methyldopa...my hba1c is 6.4...

at my check up at hospital a couple of days after starting the meds my bp had come dwown a little as had the protein......but the docs have said i'll be lucky to get to 30 weeks gestation - i am terrified...

anyone been through this and managed to get beyond 30 weeks, and if they didnt was their baby ok being born so soon?

thank you all xxxxxxx


----------



## pink23

I suffered high bp and protein last time and my lo came at 36 weeks. I was never told I wouldnt go further than 30 just carried in pregnancy. I need rotate my bp tablets but was scared as I hadn't had methadopla with lo. But my no only gets high when I worry so it's been ok so far. Hope you get some answers x x


----------



## broodyb

ive been going through so much stress recently me and my.partner are havin time.apart possibly splitting up and im stayin with a friend this week. so have been hugely neglecting my sugars :-(


----------



## hawalkden

My cannula sites are hurting now. DSN saw me wed and said to start going onto my fatty bit of hip due to bump getting in the way and the blocking of insulin are staring to come.
So I've put one on my hip where the fat is and it's hurting loads I changed the site twice one due to bleeding and the other due to the stinging I was getting.
Any tips on were I can put it?*
On my phone at the moment so tomorrow when I'm on the laptop I'll reply to any you ladies With whats been happening at the weekend etc x


----------



## hawalkden

Argh. I've just send a request via email to insulin pump suppliers last night to have some cannula and reservoirs to be delivered to my house and this is the reply I got back...

Dear Heather,
I just wanted to confirm you require another order, we received an email from you with an address form attached.
We already have that address on our system and we did place a four month order which was delivered on the 6th September.
Have you run out of this supply already? This should have seen you through to the new year, that's if you are changing sets every three days of course.
Can you please confirm.

So I replied back with saying...


I am changing my site and reservoir ever 2 days due to being pregnant and being on 54.8units of background insulin a day also taking at least 12-15 units with food?

It's just angered me a lot. Yes I know I don't pay for my medicaion off the NHS or supplies off Medtronic UK, but sorry that I'm a diabetic and even more sorry for being pregnant and need the extra insulin! Made my blood boil right now and I hope I get my supplies by next week. I've got 6 changes left but due to the sites being super itchy after a day and half and the inprints they leave me I have to change them also due to the high insulin intake I'm having the whole site gets changed on the 3rd day! a

I've had trouble to in the past with my prescription when I got pregnant and I only had 25 blood test strips on my list and I was going twice a week to have then ordered again and the receptionist once said I couldn't have any of the test strips given to me for another 3 weeks due to me over using my orders. So my DSN sent a letter to my doctor to change my order number and to give me two sets together on the prescription. When the Doctor changed it for me and I went to collect it the week after the receptionist same one said no again and I said it's been changed so you will give it me. Then when I walked away I said you're a receptionist not a Doctor love! Everyone in my family have the same doctor and receptionist and she think she knows a lot of things!:lol:. 

Also when I changed my insulin pens to the bottles for my insulin pump the receptionist thought I was going to OD on insulin due to me wanting to change the form of how it was given. I use to have the throw away pens and she thought I could still only use them but obviously I can't when you're on the pump you've got to have the insulin in the glass bottles! 

Last mini thing was the best I got a letter a few weeks ago and a phone call off the 'exception card' people the same day. The letter said I owed the NHS £3450.80 since being diagnosed in March 2009 and the call off the man said it's an error and ignore the letter if I get another on off a debt collector in a few weeks time just ignore it. They lost my card details and expiry date. I was shocked how much I have used off the NHS since 2009 but at the same time shocking how much Diabetes cost!

Anyone else had a tough time when it comes to either insulin pump suppliers or NHS services when you need something?


----------



## broodyb

i went to hospital yesterday and a doctor asked.me why i havent been taken off insulin and put on metform or whatever its called. is that normally what happens????

also she was quite shocked i havent been having more help and care given to me and said i should also be offered councelling due to it being so hard with diabetes and preggo. ive never had any other docs tell me any of this


----------



## pink23

brody- i never heard of both things. I stayed on insulin last pregnancy and I was fine and never heard of counselling either very odd.
Heather how are your cannualla sites now. im dreading changing when i have a bump as I have to use a needle set to put my tube into stomach. Did you find out about a due date yet ?? xx


----------



## Tanikit

No type 1s can go off insulin ever. If you were a type 2 then maybe metformin could work but even most type 2s land up on insulin when pregnant so not sure what she was on about. Hawalkden sorry you are having those issues and hope they will send you the supplies soon.

I've never heard of anyone getting counselling for diabetes with pregnancy - yes it is very hard but not sure how the couselling would help unless the person doing the counselling actually understood it (and they very seldom have a clue about type 1 diabetes let alone with pregnancy)


----------



## broodyb

how strange. glad she didnt try and change my insulin then!!


----------



## queenlavera

I am type 2 and was on Metformin until 12 weeks then switched to insulin, did they mean diabetic counseling as in teaching you what to eat and such?


----------



## vintage67

Metformin would be useless to a Type 1. It's amazing how clueless so many in the medical profession are about all the different types of diabetes.


----------



## hawalkden

Me again....

Well for the last few weeks after seeing midwife and diabetic team my BP went up so was put on a BP profile & monitor for half hour which ended up all good. Urine had on both weeks plus 1 urine.
Monday night I ha a banging headache and my feet swelled double to what the swelling did before so batn and bed for me. Tuesday afternoon all the symptoms that the midwife wrote down for me where happening..
- swelling and pain in hands and feet
- flashing lights
- sickness
- headache
- no fetel movement 
- eye pain.

So I phoned L&D and they said come in asap so went in at 5.30ish got seen breifily off midwife and then got put on a monitor and BP profile. Half hour later the doctor came round and put in a cannula in hand and took bloods off me. He asked for a urine sample so tired to squeeze one out and there was plus 1 protein in. 
Peanut was wriggling around all good due to the pressure off the monitors. OH felt okay but just wanted to knownwhat was happening. We both got a sandwich each due to just comic straight from
Home & work for OH.. 
Around 8.30 midwife changed over and doctors too so was kept on the monitor and at 11 got seem and she asked if she could do a cervix check because the monitor was picking up contractions every 10
Minutes but I didnt feel then nothing different to the feet of peanut in my ribs. She did a cervix check and I was 2cm dialated but due to me not feeling pain or odd feeling she wasnt worried. She gave me a tablet and cream
(finally) for the thrush which I kept forgetting to get sorted! 
So least I had freedom of itching. 
I was kept on the monitor till about 11.40 and that's when they said I'll be staying in the delivery suite so didn't have to go to the ward Oh went home and I got about an hours sleep.
This morning I was put on the monitor again for an hour and BP was fine peanut wriggling but still the 10 minute contractions. Midwife checked cervix again but still was 2cm. This morning I had a growth scan so went downstairs for the growth scan and to see the diabetic team bloods and baby growth was all good. After going back to L&D doctor reviewed my
Notes and we was discharged I was given a large (more like a industrial bleach size tube) to collect urine for 24 hours and I need to go back tomorrow to see
The midwife at 11am to get the urine sent off and put on BP profile again and then theyll take it for there to see if I need to e admitted in or be given tablets to lower the BP ! 
So been up for about 30 hours now haha so over tired ! Haha ! 
Let's see what tomorrow brings the consultant says if the protien in still there then I'll need steroid injections and be admitted onto ante-natal day ward just to be ready just incase etc ! 
Least the headaches and sickness has gone just feet are super fat bigger then my nans at the moment ! The flaking lights too have gone which is all good ! 
So see what tomorrow brings now. For me now a bath, snacks nom nom haha and bed then taking my time to the hospital tomorrow x
X


----------



## HellBunny

Can i just ask you ladies what were your blood sugar levels in early pregnancy (first tri)
I have GD though i am concerned i have type 1 or 2 (no risk factors though i am a healthy weight and no family history etc) as i developed GD (supposedly) very early on, my 10 week midwife appt showed ++++ glucose, which i am aware is equivalent to 111mmo/l! I have been reading up about the dangers and i'm so scared something will have gone wrong :(


----------



## pink23

Oh heather I hope your bp settles soon and you can relax more xx


----------



## shellshocked

Hello ladies,

Off work today with crippling rib and back pain.... so bad its made me ill!! Wondering if its normal or I should ring the midwife?

*HellBunny*- firstly ++++ glucose is not 111mmol!!! ( I am presuming thats a typo!) I had +++ urine the other day and my BGs were 10!! (Changing insulin needs of pregnancy argh!) At the start of my pregnancy my hba1c was 7.7mmol which means my sugars were probably often higher than that- I was told that these levels were not acceptable for pregnancy :-( This doesn't appear to have had an impact on LO, currently my hba1c is 6mmol.( they want me to raise BG so I am wondering at what point would my sugars be acceptable.....guess they weigh up lots of different factors) Occasional high blood glucose levels aren't going to harm LO I had a few blood glucose results in the teens during the first trimester. Its sustained high blood glucose that do damage. As long as you take care of the sugars from now and have regular monitoring ( I am scanned fortnghtly for LOs growth, see the MW obstetrician at the hospital) not sure what the protocol is for GD) but there is no reason that you can't have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Try not to worry and make sure if you are worried you speak to your MW. This thread is also great for support!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## capel

For those that already had the baby, when did you have a follow up appointment. I will have one 5th december but only because I went there and booked. And no blood tests untill then.


----------



## queenlavera

Those that have type 2 and can take metformin, did you breastfeed, I feel awful that I am now questioning if I will because I am so tired of taking my insulin shots. I believe if I want to bf I have to stay on them?


----------



## hawalkden

Well finally had the energy to fire the laptop up :)! 

yesterday on the BP profile went okay and it was running between 110/60 &#8211; 127/86 which the Diabetic Midwife was glad about and no contractions where showing up on the monitor. 

My bump is just super sore today since all the prodding and poking for the last few days and it's been solid since I went in on Tuesday. 

Diabetes side. No consultant or Docs asked me about how my sugars have been. When I went in they where 16.8 but understandable due to worrying etc. then when I was in Tuesday night and Wednesday day my blood where between 4-10 :) made me laugh when midwife asked what my blood was at dinner and it was 9.1 and the monitor wouldn't allow any readings above 8! I was thinking well you'll love me when I am in labour and my bloods aren't going to be perfect! 

Wednesday morning after a rubbish nights sleep due to the cannula on a bad angle in my hand (just in case needed for IV's) I met OH downstairs in the scan waiting area as we was due in clinic that morning for a growth scan and see. So when we went for the scan peanut's weight had dropped and it's at the top line of my growth chart. Also all pooped out from all the wriggling from the monitor so got cute pictures too :). We then went to see the Diabetic Team who was just worried about the BP's but the consultant said I could go home after going back upstairs and getting my things I just needed to take a 24 hour urine sample to be sent off and come back Thursday for a BP monitoring which like I said was all good and go back Monday! 

So lets see what happens this weekend. Was hoping to go to a Bonfire tomorrow night but just no energy also don't want to be wearing my flip flops in the middle of a field! Due to the swelling of my feet. So see what tomorrow brings :). 

Midwife joked saying she wouldn't be surprised if she saw me back on the birthing suite over the weekend before my Monday appointment again for another BP Profile! She also said I NEED to carry my white notes around with me at all times from now on :)! 

OH joked too saying don't get any pains or headaches etc until 12 when he finishes work. Due to the money we need hugely! But not had any PE symptoms since Tuesday just swollen feet. So fingers crossed I won't get any more. He also ordered I stay on the sofa all day. Which even now I've been up an hour I'm super uncomfortably already!! I'm just watching out for the pains I keep getting on top of my bump which I didn't get before all the events on Tuesday so hopefully it's just my skin etc sore from the pressure.

Hope everyone is all good though :D! I'll keep you updated :D


----------



## Jaybear5

capel said:


> For those that already had the baby, when did you have a follow up appointment. I will have one 5th december but only because I went there and booked. And no blood tests untill then.

I have my first one at the end of Nov, around 6 weeks PP...With hba1c XX


----------



## HellBunny

shellshocked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Off work today with crippling rib and back pain.... so bad its made me ill!! Wondering if its normal or I should ring the midwife?
> 
> *HellBunny*- firstly ++++ glucose is not 111mmol!!! ( I am presuming thats a typo!) I had +++ urine the other day and my BGs were 10!! (Changing insulin needs of pregnancy argh!) At the start of my pregnancy my hba1c was 7.7mmol which means my sugars were probably often higher than that- I was told that these levels were not acceptable for pregnancy :-( This doesn't appear to have had an impact on LO, currently my hba1c is 6mmol.( they want me to raise BG so I am wondering at what point would my sugars be acceptable.....guess they weigh up lots of different factors) Occasional high blood glucose levels aren't going to harm LO I had a few blood glucose results in the teens during the first trimester. Its sustained high blood glucose that do damage. As long as you take care of the sugars from now and have regular monitoring ( I am scanned fortnghtly for LOs growth, see the MW obstetrician at the hospital) not sure what the protocol is for GD) but there is no reason that you can't have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Try not to worry and make sure if you are worried you speak to your MW. This thread is also great for support!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx



:happydance: really?! ahh i'm so pleased, it wasn't a typo it was info i found on wikipedia lol, i thought with blood sugar at 111, i'd be majorly ill! I had my fasting test today, i will know exactly in 1 week, then from there they can monitor me, last time i had one extra scan at 35 weeks, wasn't diagnosed until then (had it since 19 weeks) so i imagine there will be a couple of scans, i guess thats good though! Thankyou so much though its a relief to know the sugars wasn't that high xxx


----------



## HellBunny

capel said:


> For those that already had the baby, when did you have a follow up appointment. I will have one 5th december but only because I went there and booked. And no blood tests untill then.

I think you are supposed to, though i'm guessing each area varies x


----------



## shellshocked

Okay woke with BG of 6. Had one piece of toast and my BGs are now 11mmol and won't budge! I've had 25u of humalog!! this is soooooooooooo annoying. Especially as I made a banana cake for a treat for midmorning where my BGs are usually way too low...... :( I am getting to the point where sustaining good blood glucose is becoming more than a chore, I then want to just ignore them and then I feel extreme guilt....... so sit here testing every 20mins....... grrrrr.............

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## hawalkden

Well our yellow bump arrived at 35 weeks on Bonfire Night all in a mad rush & turned out to be a :blue: peanut.
Isaac-Ivor Hopson 6lb 14oz. *At 11.35am. Great size for gestational age. He's on NICU at the moment due to low blood sugar and breathing problems. He's also going under the UV lamp for jaundice due to forceps grazing his face and giving him a black eye.*
When I'm home I'll post my brith story & upload photos :).
Wait till I see my diabetic midwife who joked that I'd be in hospital over the weekend.
Suppose the celebrations of the firework where for Isaac :) x


----------



## bluelilly72

hi ladys i be 34 weeks Monday getting bracton hicks and get dull stomach pain ive got preg debilitates had scan last week and my baby is 5lb 13oz just wondering if any of you lady's know the weight of your baby got scan in 3 weeks see if going to bring him early


----------



## pink23

Omg heather congrats xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Heather - look forward to hearing your birth story!


----------



## broodyb

I had my first anti natal clinic appointment today and after them telling me everything i need to do to have a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby im feeling very upset and blue tonight as i know i wont be able to do it. I physically havent been able to look after my sugars that well in the ten years ive been diabetic!! my HBa1C was like 7.8 and i thought wow thats great and she said its not good enough. the harder i try the more it frustrates me and goes the oposite way. its just got me thinkin whats the point.... ive already had one m/c. i think im either gonna go through the same thing or babys just not gonna be healthy and its not fair on them :( :(


----------



## Tanikit

:hugs: broody. If you are getting 7.8 when not pregnant it should land up being lower after your first trimester as sugars seem to start diving later in the first trimester. You just have to do the best you can and try not to get depressed. My hba1c for both pregnancies was around 7.0 which is on the borderline of what they said was acceptable and both my girls are perfectly healthy - they struggled with low sugar levels after birth but this is quite common with babies born to diabetics.

Be nice to yourself and just keep testing - pregnancy is stressful ebough without the diabetes - you have a lot to contend with so you need to try to stay positive and be very nice to yourself.


----------



## shellshocked

*Hawalkden*- Well done!! Congratulations!! I am so proud of you and I hope you are proud with yourself too!
Hope it wasn't too much of an ordeal!
xx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## broodyb

Tanikit said:


> :hugs: broody. If you are getting 7.8 when not pregnant it should land up being lower after your first trimester as sugars seem to start diving later in the first trimester. You just have to do the best you can and try not to get depressed. My hba1c for both pregnancies was around 7.0 which is on the borderline of what they said was acceptable and both my girls are perfectly healthy - they struggled with low sugar levels after birth but this is quite common with babies born to diabetics.
> 
> Be nice to yourself and just keep testing - pregnancy is stressful ebough without the diabetes - you have a lot to contend with so you need to try to stay positive and be very nice to yourself.

Thanks. I just know how hard it is and can be. I get so frustrated. I even had a dream last night that i gave birth to a very unhealthy baby.


----------



## shellshocked

*Broody B-* prior to pregnancy my hba1c was 7.7mmol. First tri it dropped to 6.1 and is hanging around there currently! You'll be fine. Just test regulalry, follow the advice of medical professionals and don't panic when you get a high! It is hard work and reallt annoying but you can do it. DO what you can and do your best but don't beat yourself up when things don't go quite right!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## first

Hi guys,
So I have been overly compulsive with checking my sugars during the pregnancy, with good results, until yesterday. My DH left super early before I got up in the am and apparently I was so low that I didn't wake up with my alarm. Don't remember anything until about 9:30 am, and I was very foggy for about an hour. Super scary. Would have been ok, except that I was supposed to be at work at 9. So they were all freaked out and looking for me (knowing I would never just not show up), someone even came to my house to make sure I was ok! (sorta was, able to answer the door and say I was fine even though I barely had figured out what had happened). It was VERY scary. I know it wasn't really my 'fault' (I had been vomiting a lot the night before and I guess didn't compensate by decreasing my basal rate enough), and everyone was very nice, but I am SO embarrassed!

Happily I got to hear the baby's heartbeat today so at least that's good news.

Sigh. No one really gets it though. I'm glad you guys are here!


----------



## broodyb

first said:


> Hi guys,
> So I have been overly compulsive with checking my sugars during the pregnancy, with good results, until yesterday. My DH left super early before I got up in the am and apparently I was so low that I didn't wake up with my alarm. Don't remember anything until about 9:30 am, and I was very foggy for about an hour. Super scary. Would have been ok, except that I was supposed to be at work at 9. So they were all freaked out and looking for me (knowing I would never just not show up), someone even came to my house to make sure I was ok! (sorta was, able to answer the door and say I was fine even though I barely had figured out what had happened). It was VERY scary. I know it wasn't really my 'fault' (I had been vomiting a lot the night before and I guess didn't compensate by decreasing my basal rate enough), and everyone was very nice, but I am SO embarrassed!
> 
> Happily I got to hear the baby's heartbeat today so at least that's good news.
> 
> Sigh. No one really gets it though. I'm glad you guys are here!

absolutely!!! Ive only just started realising how naive people are to it its driving me nuts. I keep telling people im really struggling with my sugars and they say well just adjust this orrr just test a little more often. People think its so simple but its really not.


That does sound very scary and im glad your alright!!


----------



## first

Thanks broodyb....

People are very naive. Even people in the health care profession.

I'm sorry you're struggling....there is no easy way to do this! We're here for you! Sometimes there is no answer to why your sugar is low/high. I hope you're able to stop stressing so much about your sugars! It's important to keep them as controlled as possible, but it doesn't help to stress too much about it (easier said than done I know!) 

Let us know how things are going!


----------



## hawalkden

:wave: Hello :).

I'm back :).

My yellow bump turned out to become a BLUE PRINCE :happydance:. 

Isaac Ivor Hopson. Born 5th November. 11.29am. Weighing 6lb 14 :). Little chunky monster :D. 

He didn't want to miss out on seeing the Bonfire Celebrations :).

Due to being a little early he didn't suckle straight away and then started getting few breathing problems so he's been in NICU for a week. All he needs to do now is finish a full bottle 80ml at the moment and his feeding tube can be taken out :).

Me  my bloods have been amazing :). Between 4-8 :). Never seen them so good :). Just a few hypos in the morning due to me expressing. 1.9 was the lowest the other day but I didn't get any symptoms I just stood up and thought 'oh need food'. 

Hope everyone is well :).
 



Attached Files:







November 047.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## broodyb

Awwwww adorable. How early was he???? 

1.9 jesus ice never seen my.blood sugar go that low!!! Can.i ask what ur hba1c was during pregnany as im currently trying to get to grips with mine and struggling a little!! Sound like you have done very well and your son is beautiful!


----------



## pink23

Hi brodyb how you geting on?
I am getting on ok at the moment frequent hypos but they are managable xx


----------



## shellshocked

Hawalkden- What a little stunner! So glad everything has worked out for you!! xx


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5a7e.aspx


----------



## broodyb

pink23 said:


> Hi brodyb how you geting on?
> I am getting on ok at the moment frequent hypos but they are managable xx

Not great at all. I saw my specialist last monday and have to go back again tomorrow with my testing results. This week has been so aweful and stressful because ive tried so hard and feel like ive got nowhere. Everyday its runnin on 9 or 10 which is what it used to. I try and be strict and still cant get it right. Im startin to worry that my bad control means its already gonna be too late for babys health to be good. Im devasted ive got no support from anyone as no one understands :-(

my bloods where fine up until lunch and i had enough insulin and because i had a small satsutsuma it seemed to push my sugars up too high. Its stupid things like that im gonna be living on plain slice of bread soon for lunch its only thing i know seems to.be safe


----------



## first

Hi broodyb,

I know this is a totally unrealistic way to live long term, but when I first found out I was pregnant I went super careful on the carb counting thing (like only eating things that I could measure and know exactly how much was in them) for a while until I knew for sure that my a1c was 'good enough'. That and I checked my sugars literally every hour for a while just to make sure I knew what was going on, if I was up at 8 I would give a tiny amount of insulin (I'm on the pump) to make sure they stayed low.

If you're used to your sugars being 9/10 you will likely need to do something like what I described in order to make sure they're good and allow you to stop stressing. Of course, no matter what you will have highs and lows, but at least this way the highs will be less often. (I find I get a ton of lows)

keep us up to date on how it's going for you!


----------



## hawalkden

broodyb said:


> Awwwww adorable. How early was he????
> 
> 1.9 jesus ice never seen my.blood sugar go that low!!! Can.i ask what ur hba1c was during pregnany as im currently trying to get to grips with mine and struggling a little!! Sound like you have done very well and your son is beautiful!

5 weeks :)! 

Before pregnancy a hypo was 4 for me and I didn't see the symptoms. During pregnancy went to 2 and now I'm feeling them early morning and about 20 minutes after expressing at 1.2-2.9! 

Hba1c before pregnancy was 10.4!:blush: during pregnancy between 7-9 most of the time it was 8.3! Had one done last Wednesday and it was 6.5 :). My bloods whilst in hospital were between 4-8 since being home after 2 days they are between 5-10 which is a little frustating but I suppose I've got bigger meals then the nhs :\. Also with Isaac being in NICU I'm worrying/stressing etc so makes my sugars high and low etc. 

Lets hope when he is home they'll get better :). 

Update on Isaac.. He's back under the UV lamp due to his jaundice levels being a little high but hopefully by wednesday he'll be okay so that means he's being tubed fed most of the time due to him being super tired; but he's getting there. 

So touch wood by the end of the week he'll be home but the routine me and OH at home feels like he's home already! 

Hope everyone is all good :) x


----------



## pink23

thats why im worried about breast feeding this time because of the hypos. and having caleb around. I think I will try and if not express what I can.
Glad isaac is doing well, fx'd he's home soon xx


----------



## hawalkden

pink23 said:


> thats why im worried about breast feeding this time because of the hypos. and having caleb around. I think I will try and if not express what I can.
> Glad isaac is doing well, fx'd he's home soon xx

Oww loving the avatar :).. :happydance:

I know giving up is the easy way out. I just take my pump off whilst expressing and then have a few rich tea after then pump back on.. At the moment I've got OH to help me with getting food ready etc but dreading when Isaac is home and OH back at work then I'm on my own but I don't want to have ready meals or quick snacks. 

I didn't have time whilst off to make the frozen meals to just get out the freezer! Due to Isaacs fast arrival!


----------



## Jaybear5

Hawalkden Huge congratulations hun he is gorgeous xx


----------



## broodyb

I went to consutant yesterday and they didnt really help much. They said baby makes me.insulin resistant so i will need more insulin. I said ok well shall i start takin.more insulin now (as im constantly running on about ten) they said no just eat less. Aparently being pregnant means i dont do insulin around the food i eat the food around the insulin now. So she said to eat less but i aready dont eat a great deal. I have a sandwich and maybe crisps or peice fruit for lunch and im not willing to just have the sandwich on its own as ill starve lol.

Anyway my point is being that im the stubborn diabetic i took matter into my own.hands and.upped my insulin a teeny bit and today is the first day my sugars have been pretty perfect!! Have to see how things go from here!!


----------



## first

broodyb what kind of an insulin regimen are you on? Do you carb count? I see no reason for you to starve yourself!


----------



## first

hawalkden Congratulations! He is wonderful! ;)


----------



## pink23

I have had enough if diabetes I wish it would go away. Just had a 1.4 and I went from waking up asking oh to check blood then I saw result and decided to have a fit. I know I will stop feeling sorry for myself soon but I've had enough of it :-( xx


----------



## broodyb

pink23 said:


> I have had enough if diabetes I wish it would go away. Just had a 1.4 and I went from waking up asking oh to check blood then I saw result and decided to have a fit. I know I will stop feeling sorry for myself soon but I've had enough of it :-( xx

Awww im so sorry. Thre are days i really hate the world for making me have to live my life with this illness it seems so unfair!!!!


Im on novorapid before meals and a long acting before bed. No they keep asking me if i do carb counting but ive never been taught how so no. I just asjust insulin by my common sense. They said you cant use carb counting in.pregnancy anyways apparently it doesnt work work?!? They keep tellin me while pregnant i need to forget everythin ive learn about how to control my levels


----------



## Lincoln Girl

my daughter is 9 weeks old and i saw diabetic team every week when pregnant. i get a letter this morning and im not seeing them till.................................APRIL!!!!!!!

takes the pee!!!


----------



## first

broodyb, I think you need to learn how to carb count, is there a diabetes education centre near you that can teach you? I've never heard that it doesn't work in pregnancy! How much insulin/carbs you need changes as you go through your pregnancy so it's more complicated, but I don't know how else you could possibly be expected to manage your sugars!


----------



## first

pink23......I so agree with you! Hope the rest of your day was better......


----------



## hawalkden

Pink23 :(.... Huggies :)! Me & dad still have them crap days where we just want the "normal" days.. 

I'm back in hospital due to Monday night my bloods being 30.4 duet my canulla not going in after I changed the sight :/! Had no dka signs though just top range ketones. So changed the sight again & my bloods dropped slowly had to wait a good 45mins till 1.15am till I could go to sleep! Then at around 8am I got a lovely 2.1 wake up call. 

Then around 2pm I started feeling super cold, tired, stuff head do went for a bath and at 4pm got OH to phone midwife who told us an ambulance is comin for us due to the sympotms I was having "flashing lights, neck and headaches.

We came back to the maternity ward, oh went to see Isaac in NICU due to us not seeing him all day & :happydance: he's all pink and baby colour now no jaundice, no feeding tube just weaning him off the heated mat and trying to get his body temp stable. Touch wood he's had a good night. Just me in the wars now!

Last night doc gave me a full MOT was just concerned about me not having a wee since my 3pm bath so she put a catheter tube in a drained me which was all okay had plus one prioten & glocouse which was expected due to the iron tablets I'm on and the mini cock up of my insulin pump site. She checked my breasts due to my left one being hard and red and she said shell get the senior doc in the morning to come and check it and make sure it's not mastitis which is making it super painful when on the pump. So
She said to express on a low flow & every 4 hours. Which last night indisnt wake up at all to express only reason I'm up so early is my insulin pump fell off the bed & then i thought my Tongue felt funny (a sign for me for a hypo!) tested my blood & it was 2.4!!!!! Can't win so asked midwife for some toast & a brew. Feel okay now though took pump off for a while. Hope dsn is around today so she can see what bolus rates can be lowered. 

So that's my mini update Isaac is onthe mend and looking like the weekend home which he'll be 37 weeks but correction age 2 weeks & he's doing super just tables have turned & it's me who's ill or just super exhausted and it's catching up
On me :)! Hope everyone else is okay :) xx


----------



## Tanikit

Hawalkden he's gorgeous. Hope you are feeling better soon and that you can take Isaac home soon enough.

:hugs: pink - 10 weeks pregnant - hang in there, you could be in for a rough ride the next few weeks but then it should get better again. How are you managing with the hypos and Caleb?

Lincoln Girl thats nice to get a break from it. How is your little one doing and how are you coping with your baby?

Broodyb I also had to just do my own thing when pregnant quite a lot - you seem to know what your body is doing so keep it up.

Kirima is nearly 9 months old. I am 2lbs off my pre pregnancy weight though would love to lose slightly more. Still breastfeeding so not sure what my sugars will do when I eventually quit but I like that it keeps them down for now.

Jaybear your little girl looks so cute in your avatar - how are things going?


----------



## capel

broodyb said:


> 1.9 jesus ice never seen my.blood sugar go that low!!!

Mine never was untill I got pregnant. From 8 weeks I was very often blow 2. Once I was in front the doctor and he told me to test and I was 1.5. He could not believe that I was looking so normal.


----------



## broodyb

oh my gosh! how low does it need to be before you pass out then? or go into a coma?? Scary stuff!! 

At the hospital they told me that after ten years they was quite impressed i still had good hypo awareness, but i guess thats about to go down the pan lol


----------



## pink23

tanikit, im doing ok when im with caleb luckily. i tend to turn off pump as soon as i feel weak. only 28 weeks to go lol.
Tbh the hypos are ok and im doing ok with sugars. last hba1c was 8.5 so hoping it be lower as sugars normally range the 4-10 plus the lows to.
Hope your ok heather and managed to get discharged from hospital xx


----------



## hawalkden

I'm out now :). Just need Mr home now :). Just hope I don't have another 1.8 like this morning. Between 5-6.30 they drop but if my insulin pump hadn't dropped out of bed I don't think I'd have woken up... :\ which is scary! 

Darn hypos for everyone at the moment. Can't keep the darn condition happy :evil:


----------



## Springtime

Have a question about hypos. Am GD on insulin. Last night, my sugar levels 2 hours after dinner was 7.2. I was on 13 units of fast acting insulin. I went to bed at 11 pm when my sugars were at 7.2 and when I woke at 2.30 m to pee, felt odd and checked my sugars. They were at 2.7. Don't know how and why that happened. Anyhow, eat a chocolate bar and sugars shot up above the limit. 
My question is, is there any way to ride out of a hypo without going to the other extreme?
I am posting this question here as I don't hear of hypos in the GD thread often.
My sugars are so very unpredictable! It's frustrating! Raging hormones I guess. 
And I was healthy and active before pregnancy. My BMI was 23. I eat healthy too. I wasn"t a fat junk food addicted couch potato! So it was not my poor lifestyle, but genes to blame for this awful thing, diabetes!


----------



## Jaybear5

Tanikit said:


> Hawalkden he's gorgeous. Hope you are feeling better soon and that you can take Isaac home soon enough.
> 
> :hugs: pink - 10 weeks pregnant - hang in there, you could be in for a rough ride the next few weeks but then it should get better again. How are you managing with the hypos and Caleb?
> 
> Lincoln Girl thats nice to get a break from it. How is your little one doing and how are you coping with your baby?
> 
> Broodyb I also had to just do my own thing when pregnant quite a lot - you seem to know what your body is doing so keep it up.
> 
> Kirima is nearly 9 months old. I am 2lbs off my pre pregnancy weight though would love to lose slightly more. Still breastfeeding so not sure what my sugars will do when I eventually quit but I like that it keeps them down for now.
> 
> Jaybear your little girl looks so cute in your avatar - how are things going?

Things are good thankyou hun....She has a cold at the mo tho :( But she is 5 weeks old today..Eeek scary stuff! xx Hope youre ok


----------



## hawalkden

Springtime said:


> Have a question about hypos. Am GD on insulin. Last night, my sugar levels 2 hours after dinner was 7.2. I was on 13 units of fast acting insulin. I went to bed at 11 pm when my sugars were at 7.2 and when I woke at 2.30 m to pee, felt odd and checked my sugars. They were at 2.7. Don't know how and why that happened. Anyhow, eat a chocolate bar and sugars shot up above the limit.
> My question is, is there any way to ride out of a hypo without going to the other extreme?
> I am posting this question here as I don't hear of hypos in the GD thread often.
> My sugars are so very unpredictable! It's frustrating! Raging hormones I guess.
> And I was healthy and active before pregnancy. My BMI was 23. I eat healthy too. I wasn"t a fat junk food addicted couch potato! So it was not my poor lifestyle, but genes to blame for this awful thing, diabetes!


I'm Type One and my tip and advice would be just have a small carb. Never have chocolate. It's just a fast sugar boost but you still need a carb. For me I have next to my bed a tube of rich tea and have 2/3 then go back to sleep. Chocolate is to slow too. 
During the day when I can feel low bloods if in the house I also have a tube of glucose tablets 3-4 to have whilst I make some toast or something if it's during the day. If I'm out and about I have 4-5 and then buy a carb.
Hope they go soon. I've just had my son and it's been hard work juggling expressing and then not getting the hypos an hour later! 
It is hard to get the sugar level okay before bed I always go to bed at the moment with my bloods at around 10 becuase I know I'll need to express during the night so don't want my bloods to drop to much!


----------



## pink23

springtime- I usually try and have a small glass of orange juice. That seems to help and a biscuit for the carb to prevent it dropping again. There is no real thing I can say that will def work as Im always stuffing my face when I have a hypo lol xx


----------



## capel

broodyb said:


> oh my gosh! how low does it need to be before you pass out then? or go into a coma?? Scary stuff!!
> 
> At the hospital they told me that after ten years they was quite impressed i still had good hypo awareness, but i guess thats about to go down the pan lol

Thanks god it never happened. And now I have my awareness back. I just totally lose it first and second trimester, got slowly back during third tri and now it is as when first diagnosed. I can feel a hypo at 3.6-3.9. But pregnancy really messed my body.


----------



## broodyb

Can.anyone.give me advice. Ive spoken to.my work to find out whether i will get paid for my, at the moment, weekly hospital appointments... And they said being paid for time off for maternity appointments only counts if they are for ur actual anti natal classes which you take.further on in pregnancy so i wont be gettin paid for any of mine at the moment. Is this right??


----------



## shellshocked

As far as I know if you are in the UK you are entitled to pay for anything maternity related.
"All pregnant employees, however long they have been in their jobs, are entitled to reasonable time off work for antenatal care. Any time off must be paid at your normal rate of pay. It is unlawful for your employer to refuse to give you reasonable time off for antenatal care or to pay you at your normal rate of pay."

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/WorkAndFamilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10026556


----------



## first

broodyb what country do you live in? Hope you get it sorted out easily!


----------



## broodyb

Im in the uk.


----------



## Tanikit

Broodyb I passed out a few times from going low - always in the 1s but I have measured my sugars at 0.7 before and I was conscious enough to do it myself. Once the paramedics measured it at 0.2! - I was not conscious at the time though and I have been unconscious at higher levels (1.6) before so its very variable. Hope you can get your leave sorted out - its crazy they don't want to pay you when you have to go for the appointments.


----------



## first

broodyb.....sorry I don't know anything about maternity rules in the UK. I know I don't get paid for any of my apts here, but I'm self employed so it's a bit different. 

How have your sugars been?


----------



## broodyb

Well the past week, with the acception of yesterday as i was a little neglectful of then yesterday, since i changed my own insulin its been 20 times better so i been quite happy with them!!

Although i had a letter through with my eye test results which say i have the begining signs of diabetic retinopathy :-(


----------



## hawalkden

:wave: 

Hows everyone?

Isaac is home now :). He's settling in well I suppose :). awake at night but I think that's just being parents I guess. They just loose all their routine from the hospital! 

He's doing well though. It's not sunk in that he's ours ;)..

I've kind of neglected my blood readings though :(.. when he was in NICU it was rushing round all the time to go and see him also was sandwiches for food and when we get in at 9pm from the hospital me and OH would just crash out. I'd express then bed :\.

I think after all the visitors have been & gone this week & Isaac has a routine going on I'll start making pre made meals in advance. So I'm not rushing around etc.


----------



## pink23

Glad your all home heather, the night switching took us a while to change for caleb as all he wanted to do was sleep in the day lol but we got there and Im sure you will.
There is a sickness bug going around at the mo and typical I picked it up. I had clinic on the mornig and was only there 30 mins but as soon as I got home it really hit me. I hadnt eaten since the night before and any drink I had every hour later I would be sick again. Bloods were stable so reduced my insulin by 50% and they stayed at 7 then at about 5/6 i thought i would check again and it was 10. I checked keytonnes and had 3 +. I knew this was from not eating but I was worried what harm it was causing. I called nhs direct and they passed my details onto local docs then i had to see the walk in entre at 10pm. The dr wanted me in for rehdration. So i got to hospital for about 10:30 and seen by 11 but then waited til 3 for my bed. Luckily I hadnt been sick since 9 but i tried not to drink as I really didnt want to be sick. I think this is why I wasnt important or needed to be seen quick as I hadnt been sick so just had to wait.
I didnt even get fluids until 4 in the morning and had 2 bags in the end.
I just feel like I shouldnt of been there and was looked at like why are you here. If I hadnt of had the keytonnes I wouldnt of bothered. Im going to ring my midwife to try and see her before work at 4:30 as i work at the hospital xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Since having Mylee I just cannot get into testing/being good again...I said I would have a few weeks off to just relax from the whole thing as those 9 months of constant testing/injecting is super hard for me...But now its like 6 weeks on Thursday and I have my post OP apt and know for sure my HBA1C will have risen and I dont want to go off track again like before pregnancy...Arrrrrr!!!


----------



## hkbarts

Hello 

I have just found out im pregnant about just over 4 weeks i am diabetic on a pump wondered if anyone could share there experiences

thanks :happydance:


----------



## hawalkden

hkbarts said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just found out im pregnant about just over 4 weeks i am diabetic on a pump wondered if anyone could share there experiences
> 
> thanks :happydance:

Woo. Congratulations. :). hope you have a great pregnancy. My little man is 17 days old now. 5 weeks early! I was on 5 injections a day till around 10 weeks pregnant and then was given a pump. Which for me was the best thing could have happened :). 

my HBA1C was 10.1% :blush: before preg and then thoughout it went to 8-9%. not great but better then it was and my bloods settled a lot. Since having him my bloods have been between 4-9 and last random HBA1C was 6.5% :happydance:.

I have found though since coming home with Isaac I've neglected my blood testing and having proper meals. I'm just living off cereal and then the meal OH makes us both for tea. Also due to me expressing dealing with the hypos ranging from 1-2.3 at the moment. Very low I know and dreading when OH goes back to work tomorrow and I'm on my own. 

The only other problem I found out once Isaac was born my site sets were wasted a lot when I changed the whole thing. Due to my stomach being a little bit of jelly and not tight getting the cannula in takes 2 attempts. So wasting a lot of sets now! But hope I get the nack of it soon :)


----------



## capel

Hi, how are you all? I am having a few problems with LO weigth. She was doing fine, then I did not check for 5 weeks and she did not gained enough. Noe I have to checj again. But I don't know what could be wring. She feeds well, she has enough wet nappies... And to makes things even worse the older one had an eye operation last Thursday, so I don't have much time to be with the little one. Not helping much...

And of course with all this going on my levels were skyrocket. The day before the operation they were around 17-20. Even taking double the insulin... On the day I did not check, I had enough on my mind...


----------



## hawalkden

Just wondering if diabetics get free chiropodist treatment?

I know we get free eye tests done and then the retinal eye screening. 

I suffer a lot from ingrowing toe nails. Got them loads before I had Isaac due to me not being able to reach my toes so I just cut and pulled. Which now I know its bad but my toe nails just grew loads! 

I've currently got an ingrowing toe nail and bathed it in soap and sugar which has helped. It just needs cutting out but nail scissors don't get to it so a chiropodist is needed but I don't want to be charged loads.

Just wondering if you guys know about whats free etc


----------



## shellshocked

hawalkden said:


> Just wondering if diabetics get free chiropodist treatment?
> 
> I know we get free eye tests done and then the retinal eye screening.
> 
> I suffer a lot from ingrowing toe nails. Got them loads before I had Isaac due to me not being able to reach my toes so I just cut and pulled. Which now I know its bad but my toe nails just grew loads!
> 
> I've currently got an ingrowing toe nail and bathed it in soap and sugar which has helped. It just needs cutting out but nail scissors don't get to it so a chiropodist is needed but I don't want to be charged loads.
> 
> Just wondering if you guys know about whats free etc

Yes the hosptial should sort you out. Speak to your diabetic team and they should refer you, I know at my hospital there is a chiropodist in the diabetic unit you might find that there is also one in yours! Hope all is well and you are a happy Mummy!!:happydance:


----------



## hawalkden

shellshocked said:


> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if diabetics get free chiropodist treatment?
> 
> I know we get free eye tests done and then the retinal eye screening.
> 
> I suffer a lot from ingrowing toe nails. Got them loads before I had Isaac due to me not being able to reach my toes so I just cut and pulled. Which now I know its bad but my toe nails just grew loads!
> 
> I've currently got an ingrowing toe nail and bathed it in soap and sugar which has helped. It just needs cutting out but nail scissors don't get to it so a chiropodist is needed but I don't want to be charged loads.
> 
> Just wondering if you guys know about whats free etc
> 
> Yes the hosptial should sort you out. Speak to your diabetic team and they should refer you, I know at my hospital there is a chiropodist in the diabetic unit you might find that there is also one in yours! Hope all is well and you are a happy Mummy!!:happydance:Click to expand...

My diabetic team are okay to a point but when it comes to feet they only sort/deal with 'older' or 'serious' problems e.g. toes dropping off or big infections due to poor diabetes control. My health centre does foot care but it's for 'older' people and 'problem' feet too.. :\.. going to get OH to pull it out when its had the 'soap & sugar' on first then ill phone quacks tomorrow for an appointment :)!


----------



## hawalkden

oh p.s. loving mummy hood too even tough im missing my bump a lot :\


----------



## pink23

I was going to say same thing- hospital should be able to sort out. I used to see one for free but hated my feet being messed with.
I am doing ok and lookiing forward to my next hba1c. ( that word seems so long to type lol). I have frequent lows but not ones I cant handle. I am quite pleased with mysels and shocked when it remains stable, if only it would stay like that after pregnancy, I have my 12 week scan , then diabetic review and consultant appointment to. Cant wait , im actually feeling positve xx


----------



## hawalkden

This was in the paper last week and just remembered about it. It made my blood boil! I know the media make titles of stories dramatises! But sorry a lot of people on her including me before my insulin pump I had to do 7/8 injections a day! 

Also the second line in the article about ''she has said that her condition is serious, and that there is a possibility that ashe could go blind if her blood sugar is too high''.... 

also the 'chocolate' for dealing with hypos really gets to me. Any diabetic who knows the true process of chocolate. Is a crap hypo help. When dealing with a hypo carbs is what is needed!!! chocolate is a slow releasing and then a fast acting surgar boost so it's in and out your system! Carbs are slow releasing but stay inside you longer! 

Diabetes has a lot to answer for and makes people see it with very large tinted glasses and gives people who have (or don't have it mainly) fault stories or wrong myths about the whole condition!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...battling-diabetes-needs-4-injections-day.html

----

:happydance: pink23 looking forward to the positive update after your scan. I got nervous everytime i was due a scan.. :cry: - I miss my bump a lot it's unreal and due to being in whirlwind of being a mummy I've neglacted my sugar testing a lot. I think I've only tested in the last week 4 times :blush::( bad I know; also I think I've only given myself *checking insulin pump Bolus history* 6 times in the last 5 days and I didn't have any Bolus on the 25th :\. oooops! I know it's no excuse or reason for not testing and eating anything to have insulin but honestly I don't have the energy and when I do get a moment to myself I sleep. When Issac sleeps.. I sleep.. :blush:..


----------



## Tanikit

Capel I found neither of my babies gained the weight they were expecting them to gain simply because the growth curve they started on is only high because I am diabetic - they shouldn't have been born that big! If your baby is gaining even if dropping on the growth curve then I wouldn't worry too much especially if there are enough dirty and wet nappies and your child is drinking regularly. My youngest dropped from about the 70-80% line at birth to the 10th percentile at her latest check up - she has met all her milestones slightly early and is very mobile so no one is worrying.


----------



## nemo1

Hawalkden CONGRATS!! How's ur little man doing? I tried going back a few pages on this thread to read when and how it all happened but couldn't get to it. So were u induced? I'm guessing he was early? How much did he weigh? R u bf-ing and if so how r the sugars now? My control was so amazing during pregnancy but after the birth I don't really check. I used to go thru 100 strips every 10 days n now these 100 have lasted more than 6 months! 


That article about amelia lily, I read it b4 and was quite angry and even left a comment below. Going blind? PLEEEASE! 

Hope everyone else is fine. Lots of new ppl, hope it all goes well. It's a really tough time but all definitely worth it! x


----------



## hawalkden

Hello :)!!
Thank you Mr issac is all good well think got acid reflux so Docs trip tomorrow if I can get him in! Bless! He was born 5 week early. Was meant to get induced this weekend just gone he didn't want to miss the bonfire celebrations was born at 11.29am weighing 6lb 14 :)! Chunky monkey :)! He was on NICU for 2 weeks due to jaundice from the forcep marks (got to 8cm on g&a after waters breaking on their own at 2.30am then he was stuck and his heart dropped! So rushed me to theatre. Lovely 2nd degree tearing!) then his breathing was a little slow but all good now been home a week with him now :)! 
Becuase he was in NICU and didn't want to keep getting him out of uv light I expressed and now we express and bottle feed :)! Miles better and oh can help too. In the beginnig my bloods were really low all my rates were dropped loads but still had the 4-6am 2.5 hypo not had one since but I take my pump of whilst expressing seemin I'm daisy the cow and doing 125ml each breast after 5-10minutes every 4/5 hours! My freezer is rammed full no room for our food let alone isaacs milk! Haha.
Testing bloods now hum! :blush: twice a day at a push totally gone off the rails at the moment with just looking after myself let alone the diabetes.. Need a proper routine going on and getting proper meals inside me! 
But besides that everything is all good :)! Hopefully can get his acid sorted poor little peanut seem to just be cradling him all time on a slight acute angle just so his stomach isn't full of acid all time! :(! 
These last 3 weeks have flown he's a month old on Saturday! Scared next thing is he'll be 18! :(


----------



## hkbarts

I am just over 5 weeks pregnant type one diabetic first pregnancy and yesterday i bled red blood only when I wiped and lasted maybe 20 mins then went brown then stopped - stayed in bed all day although went to docs and he said will have to wait 3 weeks for scan pn 20th dec to find out unless i get cramps or lots more blood i will know ........ seriously can you imagine how horrid i feel ......anyone help?

:cry:


----------



## nemo1

Oh no hkbarts sorry can't help but I'm sure someone else here knows more. Bleeding very early on is quite common so its prob nothing, just rest. AND AVOID GOOGLING!! I would Google every little thing which turned me so paranoid! 


Hawalkden hope the acid reflux problem is sorted. Have u joined the baby club section yet? So many posts on acid reflux!


----------



## hawalkden

I'd advice not to google neither. Cant you go to the early pregnancy clinic at your local hospital for reassurance, hope it goes okay & jellybean stick :)! 

Yeah new member of baby club.. Nervous haha I miss my bump :(! He's just on my chest sleeping bless just my boobs are leaking so much need to express but don't want to desturb monster! :( x


----------



## capel

hkbarts said:


> I am just over 5 weeks pregnant type one diabetic first pregnancy and yesterday i bled red blood only when I wiped and lasted maybe 20 mins then went brown then stopped - stayed in bed all day although went to docs and he said will have to wait 3 weeks for scan pn 20th dec to find out unless i get cramps or lots more blood i will know ........ seriously can you imagine how horrid i feel ......anyone help?
> 
> :cry:

In my first pregnancy I was blleding red blood for 3 days and brown for another 5 (I was 14 weeks). She was fine and she is 6 now. And 5 weeks can be implantation bleeding. VERY common at this stage. I know about 3 women that were bleeding at around 5 weeks and they were ok.


----------



## shellshocked

So fed up of the diabetes right now. If I'm not hypo I'm high....Grrrr..... cannot get the hour after eating sugars under 9 then 2 hours later I'll be hypo. Got hospital tomorrow too.... last hba1c was 5.9/41 but to be honest that was such hard work I don't think I'm there now. Hypos starting to make me VERY grumpy and I keep shouting at people. I almost threw the chocolate hobnobs at OH today after my 5th hypo of the day.....

:(


----------



## broodyb

Oh my.gosh u must be feeling aweful. Have they not advised you to.adjust any insulin?? I get hypos about 2 hours after meals so i have to make.sure i.keep snacking all the time its very hard work i agree. Mine was also around 9or 10 after meals and they made me.up my insulin.by 1 unit each meal.time. Just means you have to make.sure.ur.havin.the snacks inbetween. I know it.horrible when people.tell you what to do as if its all so simple but its been alot of trial and.error so far with me. Just try different things and.find out what works for.you


----------



## shellshocked

I have to laugh otherwise I'd cry!! today DSN says " well you sugars certainly aren't perfect" errr.... well I'm a type 1 diabetic if they were perfect then I wouldn't be diabetic....if my BGs stay at 5.9 or 6 for my Hba1c then surely they should be happy. Sometimes people say the most ridiculous things. On a more positive note, Despite all this LO is still in the 50th percentile and according to Obs he is a very happy baby!! I almost cried today he was opening and closing his mouth wiggling about and waving-and Obs said oh look he is flashing his willy at us!!


----------



## nemo1

Shellshocked my mum is always yacking at me if I have a hypo and says stuff like what your OH said and my retort is always "I'm diabetic, I'll have highs and lows. If I didn't I wouldn't be diabetic now would I"!! They just don't get it. Bless them though. I had a massive hypo yday. My mum was over and left around 10pm. I was supposed to go over to hers with my son for lunch but at 2pm when I hadn't turned up and wasn't answering mobile, my parents came round. I live in flat at have the main door and my flat door. My parents don't have main door key so rang buzzer and I let them in and opened my door as well.... all in the hypo state and I can't remember anything!! I also missed my son's 11:30am feed which my mum gave at 2:30pm. I felt so guilty. It's the first time I've had a major one after the baby although I had 2 massive ones in hosp after he was born.

Re the hypos, it's annoying but try snacking around 1.5 to 2 hours after meal if you are running low. Snack could be fruit or...hey you are preggers...have a small bit of chocolate if your sugars can handle it!! I did!! I mastered the whole controlling thing at about 31 weeks. Shame it was nearly over!!


----------



## nemo1

Oh sorry Shellshocked, your OH didn't say that, your DSN did!


----------



## broodyb

Just as i.was starting to get good readings after meals.now.it seems to.go up to.10 or 11 again. Maybe cause.ive gained a few pounds?!? Its so frustrating :-( im gonna start eatin.porrige for breakkie instead.of toast as i think its less sugary and less.carby?!? If i keep the same.insulin amount.hopefully.this.will help with my morning readings


----------



## shellshocked

nemo1 said:


> Oh sorry Shellshocked, your OH didn't say that, your DSN did!

LOL!! Thanks for the response its good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## shellshocked

broodyb said:


> Just as i.was starting to get good readings after meals.now.it seems to.go up to.10 or 11 again. Maybe cause.ive gained a few pounds?!? Its so frustrating :-( im gonna start eatin.porrige for breakkie instead.of toast as i think its less sugary and less.carby?!? If i keep the same.insulin amount.hopefully.this.will help with my morning readings

Could just be you need more insulin, my requirements went up and up in the first tri then levelled out for 2nd tri and are gradually creeping up again now.... its a tough journey. But as long as we support each other I think we can all do it....:hugs:


----------



## broodyb

Its a.nightmare. Tested last night as i.was starting.to.feel low.which usualy happens around 3.6 but i was 1.8.... Dunno if ive ever seen it so low. My bf panicked and was like.quickkk eat lol. I feel like ive ballooned so.i.must need extra insulin!! Oh joy


----------



## capel

Had an app with DSN yesterday. I LOVE her. I had rubish readings, but she is so supportive. She can gove advice without criticizing or being patronising. And she always says that you the the best you can, nooen asks you to be perfect. I wish that everyone could have a nirse like her.


----------



## pink23

It's always nice web someone understands . Doctors and nurses unless diabetic themselves will never understand how hard it is.
I have a cold at the moment and going into 2nd tri I'm finding I need more insulin to .struggles all day yesterday with highs then just before bed I had a low. I get really annoyed when I see hospital or mw and they ask for a wee sample and it's always I'll I glucose yet my morning sugar is fine. No wate infections yet so that's good.
Hope Everyone is ok x x


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck with all of you celebrating Christmas while pregnant - last year I was pregnant and managed to eat all sorts of rubbish and still go low - I couldn't believe I was less than 2 after eating ice cream for lunch!

Next year I need to start looking after my diabetes a bit more as I have been running a bit too high lately and taking insulin after meals instead of before which does not help my after meal readings. I do much better as a pregnant diabetic than a non pregnant one - one of my doctors told me to have 10 children as my levels (even with all the hypos) were so much better when pregnant.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi girls hope youre all well...
Just got my 8 week PP HBA1C and its 6.8....Happy with that as I have not tested or eaten properly since giving birth(i gave myself a break)...So gotta crack down now and get testing again... x


----------



## MRV

Hi, I am 27 with type 1 diabetes and on an insulin pump. My husband and I are just starting to think about trying to get pregnant. I'm wondering how many of you planned your pregnancies with your diabetic team or did you just happen to get pregnant without their support?

Thanks:hugs:


----------



## pink23

Hi mrv. This pregnancy was planned to a certain point . I started going to preconception clinic in may and they wanted me to wait til hba1c was down first but I'm getting there . I'm finding I dont get as many hypos in the pump and have more control over it x x


----------



## Rosered52

Thank goodness for this thread! Hi, everyone. I'm Type 2 Diabetic and a few weeks pregnant. I worked with an endocrinologist before conceiving and got my A1c down to 6.2 (which was good for me). I had taken a break to get my sugars down, and then stared trying again in November. Couldn't believe when I got my BFP on the first month back trying! I think my endocrinologist was a bit surprised too, and would have preferred that I wait a while longer, but I'm 31 and eager. I'm doing well so far eating small, regular meals with plenty of protein. Sometimes I think about the risks of having a baby while being diabetic, and I feel a little panicky, but mostly I feel good about this.

Can't wait to read all the way through this thread and get some advice and perspective.


----------



## hawalkden

Well it's me again! :wave:! Isaac is now 5 weeks old. Flown already. Scary. :cloud9:

Last night I had a trip to A&E due to my insulin pump cannula not going in my after 7 times of tying and this has happened every time I needed to change it since having Isaac. Due to my jelly belly being there and not a bump anymore! 

Very very frustrating. I've emailed Medtronic about the problem but they've not got back to me and I've done it again today with a photo attached of what the cannulas are like when I take them off. (i'll attach one in this post too!) 

In the email I said to them that they should make the whole thing plastic not just the clicky/twist thing from the lead. The sticky bits should have a plastic case too so when it's going into the skin it's not flimsy or makes the needle push back out a little from the cannula. 

I know what the and its the needle going back into the cannula before it's plunged into my body so the cannula folds and feels like it's gone in due to the needle being sharp etc and going into the skin.

I have tried to put it in bonier places e.g my hip but I get the same problem or I find if it goes in first time I need to change it after a day or day and half due to stinging or the site getting sore faster! So cant win :shrug:!!!!:evil:!!!!!!!:(!!!!!

I just feel it's not on at all due to me needing to look after a 5 week old and it's half way though the day when I realise or come to check etc and it's not gone in! I worry every time when I think its not gone in and one day my bloods will just (if been running high for a while) make me go so ill and into a coma and OH comes in from work at 5 and isaac isn't safe! When I was pregnant it was the hypos I had to deal with now bump has gone it's the highs!!! 

Today SIL has taken Isaac for the day so I could catch up on sleep. Which I bloody needed. Went to sleep at 8am after he went to hers and didn't wake up till 4! Just had a shower and now waiting for him to come home :). Hope he's behaved for her :). If she wasn't off though and I was in hopsital overnight OH would have had to have the day off work and with the debt we're in it's last thing he can do. Mine and Isaac's health is first priority but still! So hopefully I'll sleep better tonight. Can't wait for him to be off for Christmas so I can have lie ins :). Anyway..

Anyone else had this problem?
 



Attached Files:







december 11 049.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## capel

MRV said:


> Hi, I am 27 with type 1 diabetes and on an insulin pump. My husband and I are just starting to think about trying to get pregnant. I'm wondering how many of you planned your pregnancies with your diabetic team or did you just happen to get pregnant without their support?
> 
> Thanks:hugs:

I went to preconception clininc and waited untill my hba1c was perfect. I was more paranoid than necessary but my first DD is disabled (not related to my diabetes) so I was extra worried. So I was going crazy the first tri to have perfect levels...


----------



## Rosered52

How are all the ladies who are still pregnant doing?


----------



## shellshocked

MRV said:


> Hi, I am 27 with type 1 diabetes and on an insulin pump. My husband and I are just starting to think about trying to get pregnant. I'm wondering how many of you planned your pregnancies with your diabetic team or did you just happen to get pregnant without their support?
> 
> Thanks:hugs:

Hi MRV,

My little one was unplanned. (I've had cancer chemo blah blah blah and was not being careful as assumed I'd have problems... this apparently wasn't the case:happydance:)

My hba1c at conception was 7.7mmol its now 5.9 or there abouts. I would recommend preconception clinics as its really hard work with staying in control.... Not going to lie diabetes and pregnancy is a million times harder than anything I've previsouly had to manage including dealing with diabetes and chemotherapy... go figure...

one thing though I knew I was pregnant long before period was due. I tested the day after it was due and got a positive. I took myself to the hospital 2 days later and have been every two weeks since then. Its hard work but my OH and I are thrilled. I'd love a day off from the diabetes ;) but unfortunately thats not possible.... 

Its the best feeling when your LO wiggles around and you see your whole abdomen change shape.... or when he/she kicks you so hard it takes your breath away....Anyway I'm a tired but very excited pregnant type 1 diabetic who is being as optimisitic as she can be!
Goodluck with it all,


----------



## broodyb

shellshocked said:


> MRV said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 27 with type 1 diabetes and on an insulin pump. My husband and I are just starting to think about trying to get pregnant. I'm wondering how many of you planned your pregnancies with your diabetic team or did you just happen to get pregnant without their support?
> 
> Thanks:hugs:
> 
> Hi MRV,
> 
> My little one was unplanned. (I've had cancer chemo blah blah blah and was not being careful as assumed I'd have problems... this apparently wasn't the case:happydance:)
> 
> My hba1c at conception was 7.7mmol its now 5.9 or there abouts. I would recommend preconception clinics as its really hard work with staying in control.... Not going to lie diabetes and pregnancy is a million times harder than anything I've previsouly had to manage including dealing with diabetes and chemotherapy... go figure...
> 
> one thing though I knew I was pregnant long before period was due. I tested the day after it was due and got a positive. I took myself to the hospital 2 days later and have been every two weeks since then. Its hard work but my OH and I are thrilled. I'd love a day off from the diabetes ;) but unfortunately thats not possible....
> 
> Its the best feeling when your LO wiggles around and you see your whole abdomen change shape.... or when he/she kicks you so hard it takes your breath away....Anyway I'm a tired but very excited pregnant type 1 diabetic who is being as optimisitic as she can be!
> Goodluck with it all,Click to expand...


Wow your doing.brilliantly. Im finding.everyday a struggle i was at 7.7 on.my.last hba1c but since then my sugars have been all over the place and im finding it a real struggle. Everyday i try and eat the same breakfast and lunch but even.that doesnt.seem to og heloed.much and im.snackin so.muh due to.hypos and trying to.keep at the right level that its makibg.me gain weight. Can.anyone advise of sonethin.else.i could try for breakfast or lunch at the monent im.havin toadt for.breakfast. Ive tried porridge but it always makes my sugar go high.


----------



## broodyb

Ive also.had a.missed miscariage about 9 months ago which i was gettin no help for during.that oregnanxy.... And now everytime my.blood sugar goes high i cant help worrying whether my baby is ok. Im really struggling. I test none stop n doctors keep moaning at.me.for testing.too much but my.sugars arent controlled.enough not to


----------



## MRV

shellshocked said:


> MRV said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 27 with type 1 diabetes and on an insulin pump. My husband and I are just starting to think about trying to get pregnant. I'm wondering how many of you planned your pregnancies with your diabetic team or did you just happen to get pregnant without their support?
> 
> Thanks:hugs:
> 
> Hi MRV,
> 
> My little one was unplanned. (I've had cancer chemo blah blah blah and was not being careful as assumed I'd have problems... this apparently wasn't the case:happydance:)
> 
> My hba1c at conception was 7.7mmol its now 5.9 or there abouts. I would recommend preconception clinics as its really hard work with staying in control.... Not going to lie diabetes and pregnancy is a million times harder than anything I've previsouly had to manage including dealing with diabetes and chemotherapy... go figure...
> 
> one thing though I knew I was pregnant long before period was due. I tested the day after it was due and got a positive. I took myself to the hospital 2 days later and have been every two weeks since then. Its hard work but my OH and I are thrilled. I'd love a day off from the diabetes ;) but unfortunately thats not possible....
> 
> Its the best feeling when your LO wiggles around and you see your whole abdomen change shape.... or when he/she kicks you so hard it takes your breath away....Anyway I'm a tired but very excited pregnant type 1 diabetic who is being as optimisitic as she can be!
> Goodluck with it all,Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that...it makes the struggle seem so worth it!! I'm not looking forward to the problems to come but I can't wait to be a mom. 
One question...how did you know long before AF was due that you were pregnant? Did you have certain symptoms related to your diabetes?


----------



## shellshocked

MRV said:


> shellshocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRV said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am 27 with type 1 diabetes and on an insulin pump. My husband and I are just starting to think about trying to get pregnant. I'm wondering how many of you planned your pregnancies with your diabetic team or did you just happen to get pregnant without their support?
> 
> Thanks:hugs:
> 
> Hi MRV,
> 
> My little one was unplanned. (I've had cancer chemo blah blah blah and was not being careful as assumed I'd have problems... this apparently wasn't the case:happydance:)
> 
> My hba1c at conception was 7.7mmol its now 5.9 or there abouts. I would recommend preconception clinics as its really hard work with staying in control.... Not going to lie diabetes and pregnancy is a million times harder than anything I've previsouly had to manage including dealing with diabetes and chemotherapy... go figure...
> 
> one thing though I knew I was pregnant long before period was due. I tested the day after it was due and got a positive. I took myself to the hospital 2 days later and have been every two weeks since then. Its hard work but my OH and I are thrilled. I'd love a day off from the diabetes ;) but unfortunately thats not possible....
> 
> Its the best feeling when your LO wiggles around and you see your whole abdomen change shape.... or when he/she kicks you so hard it takes your breath away....Anyway I'm a tired but very excited pregnant type 1 diabetic who is being as optimisitic as she can be!
> Goodluck with it all,Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for that...it makes the struggle seem so worth it!! I'm not looking forward to the problems to come but I can't wait to be a mom.
> One question...how did you know long before AF was due that you were pregnant? Did you have certain symptoms related to your diabetes?Click to expand...

It was peeing during the night straight away!! I kept thinking oh no diabetes is out of control must have ketones etc but my sugars were fine... it was really odd and then I got "bubbles" in my stomach and my normal pre period breast tenderness was agonising.... I thought hang on a minute.... could it be? and it was :)

Also at first my suagrs were still rubbish and I had a few in the high teens and got a panic on..... the next hba1c had come down to 6.8mmol.... just kept testing, acting on highs and do what you need to do to bring the sugars down.... its scary and worrying and I won't stop worrying as much until my LO is in my arms screaming his head off..... ;)

Goodluck!


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope your ok. 
I have a question for pump users or those who inject in belly. I have just changed infusion set but really struggled to put cannula in. I have to insert needle into belly do tube goes into stomach but had to try about 5 times. My stomach is so sensitive and nearly wanted to cry as it was hurting to put it in. Hoping it's not just me x x


----------



## MRV

pink23 said:


> Hi girls hope your ok.
> I have a question for pump users or those who inject in belly. I have just changed infusion set but really struggled to put cannula in. I have to insert needle into belly do tube goes into stomach but had to try about 5 times. My stomach is so sensitive and nearly wanted to cry as it was hurting to put it in. Hoping it's not just me x x

If it's painful for you to insert the cannula you can always rub an icecube on the area first to freeze it a bit. When I first started on the pump that's what my Dr. mentioned to me to help a little bit. Also, don't go too slow...the slower you do it the more it hurts.


----------



## Dee_H

I use the Quick Set with my pump...have you ever used your arms and legs for sites. I have a lot of tattoos on my sides and belly and can't use my site where I am tattooed..so I use arms and legs quite often..I find they work well. Have you tried arms and legs??


----------



## hawalkden

Just popping in. seeing how everyone is getting on :). Hope you behaved at Christmas and didn't touch any 'sugary foods' you naughty ladies. Haha sod that for me! i'm still stressing from my insulin pump. Changed the area again today and the stupid cannula hasn't gone in again!!!! 35.6 my bloods. My hba1c is going to be 'great' this month isn't it! On the negative side not good for my body in the long run. I've run out of long acting insulin too so can't do manual injections for the night :shrug:


----------



## shellshocked

hi guys

Sorry to hear about your pump Hawalkden! I still haven't had the confidence to change from manual injections to the pump!

So fed up at the moment I'm guessing that my hba1c is going to be up this time rather than down as I'm finding control really difficult. Last week LO was still 50th percentile but literally I feel like over night I've gotten even more huge and I am *covered* in stretchmarks. On so much insulin now that I take in one dose what I would take for the whole day including long acting prior to pregnancy. I am going to be one of those women who takes like 300units a day by the time LO is born :( Oh well as my dsn says you need to take what you need and not worry....

Anyway I hope everyone is well and not feeling too tired ( I am pooped and not sure why!)
Big hugs to all


----------



## first

shellshocked....sorry you're taking so much more insulin! Just over the past week that's started happening to me too. I'm giving about 3x my normal amount for breakfast and still not going low....it's kinda freaky! I just hope I can keep up with all the changes. Was it hard for you to continually figure out how much you would need?

I'm having issues with my pump as well, it's going through a new battery every day and a half or so! I was away for the holidays so couldn't call the company. Tried today but their Canadian customer service is closed so I can only talk to the US one, last time I did that they really screwed things up for me so I think I'm stuck waiting and changing batteries all the time!


----------



## first

shellshocked....sorry you're taking so much more insulin! Just over the past week that's started happening to me too. I'm giving about 3x my normal amount for breakfast and still not going low....it's kinda freaky! I just hope I can keep up with all the changes. Was it hard for you to continually figure out how much you would need?

I'm having issues with my pump as well, it's going through a new battery every day and a half or so! I was away for the holidays so couldn't call the company. Tried today but their Canadian customer service is closed so I can only talk to the US one, last time I did that they really screwed things up for me so I think I'm stuck waiting and changing batteries all the time!


----------



## first

shellshocked....sorry you're taking so much more insulin! Just over the past week that's started happening to me too. I'm giving about 3x my normal amount for breakfast and still not going low....it's kinda freaky! I just hope I can keep up with all the changes. Was it hard for you to continually figure out how much you would need?

I'm having issues with my pump as well, it's going through a new battery every day and a half or so! I was away for the holidays so couldn't call the company. Tried today but their Canadian customer service is closed so I can only talk to the US one, last time I did that they really screwed things up for me so I think I'm stuck waiting and changing batteries all the time!


----------



## shellshocked

Hope pump users have resolved their issues!!

Did anyone find that their skin got more sensitive as pregnancy progressed? Its really stinging to do injections and have blood taken....

Anyway today went well at the hospital and LO is still 50percentile- can't believe it, felt my BG had been poor over the past month on paper they look much better though there are some results in the teens.... :( They are booking me for induction for 40 weeks... thought I might get to meet my LO earlier- he was yawning and sticking out his tongue today- and obs was pointing out that he now has hair!!

*First*- I have found it hard to know how much insulin to take but have just increased it gradually by a couple of units at a time. I have got to the point where I take whatever I need to keep BG down including corrective doses! ( I ate a twix today and lets just say I had to correct by a fair amount.... won't be doing that again!! LOL)


----------



## pink23

I find my skin is sensitive and it's horrible.
Wow 40 weeks I would of thought it would of been earlier as my consultant said I'm likely to be Booked in at 38 for a section x


----------



## shellshocked

Initally they said 38 weeks for induction. Now they hope to me to get to 40 weeks.... they hope he'll naturally come little earlier so I don't have to be induced. They keep such a close eye on me thought that I guess because of the monitoring they can make those decisions when they need to. So far I cannot fault RSCH with the care they are providing me... but we'll see how I feel about this as time progresses!! (after labour too!!)


----------



## pink23

I'm glad they are looking after you then. This time I feel like I haven't seen anyone maybe as the weeks progress and I think my bp will rise they will see me more x x


----------



## HellBunny

Hi ladies i usually post in the GD threads, but i've been told i have either type 1 or type 2, they are unsure yet since i don't really have any risk factors for type 2, yet my numbers are fine providing i eat the right amount of carbs/protein etc. They did a HbA1c on me when i was a few weeks pregnant as i supposedly developed diabetes at 6 weeks (this was when i had my GTT) and the HbA1c came back abnormal. 
Today my numbers are abit iffy, normally under 6mmol 1 hour after meals (i do limit carbs!) but i had a cereal bar for breakfast and got a 7.9mmol (last week i was fine with these, i got 4-5mmol) also i'm no longer okay with porridge.

I did have GD (or permanent diabetes who knows?!) with my little boy, wasn't discovered until 34 weeks as my GTT got mixed up with someone elses, thankfully he was fine.
Seems like i have forever to go right now but half way there, just worried incase something goes wrong :( have my scan next thursday.
Those in the UK how many scans did you have altogether? The consultant said usually after 20 weeks they give scans every 4 weeks.


----------



## shellshocked

*Hellbunny *From the time I found out I was pregnant (5 weeks) I've been scanned at least every 2 weeks. Thats standard for type 1 and type 2 diabetics where I am! Not sure about GD though.... Those nos aren't tood bad especially an hour after eating. I was fine for the first 25 weeks but my 1hour post meal readings won't go under 8.5mmol now(cannot increase insulin anymore as hypo an hour later!) at 36 weeks apparently the scans will increase to weekly. Good luck with it all. I am sure that you'll be fine.


----------



## HellBunny

Shellshocked thankyou so much for replying! :) i was very shocked when they said it looks like type 1 or 2, i didn't think i would get it but i guess nobody goes really?! I'm not sure how they will fully diagnose me, i guess they will just see how the numbers are. Wishing you the best for the rest of your pregnancy, not too long to go now x


----------



## pink23

Hi how is everyone. I'm having to reduce my insulin yet again . Yesterday I had about 3 hypos. I went from 9.2 to 2.9 in an hour and half . And today I had my 1st and hopefully last lo On monitor. I think it wasn't as low because I don't think I put enough blood on stick but did have a bad headache . Within 20 mons it was 5 but I did drink a whole bottle of lucozade. Think I'm going to ask work of I can split my break and have 2 20 mins as I only half 1 30 min one do have come in 10 mins early. Work still haven't done risk assessment x x


----------



## shellshocked

*Pink* Its odd I'm now missing all the hypos of 1st and 2nd tri struggling so much to keep BG down at the moment!!

Just realised my work haven't done a risk assessment either- I leave work for maternity leave on Friday too!! Oh well!!

Big hugs ladies! x


----------



## pink23

Thanks shell x x


----------



## Lil miss

im type 1 diabetic and they are planning to induce me at 38weeks in around 4 weeks time but they havent really given me much info on it, this is my 1st baby and im so nervous. heres some questions you girls might be able to help me with

1: will i have to stay in the whole time they induce me? (apparently it can take up2 48hrs)
2: is a induction alot more painful then naturally going into labour?
3: what do i pack for while im there? Do i pack for the baby too?
4: can my partner stay the whole time if i have to stay in while being induced?

questions reguarding having diabetes and when the baby is here

1: can i hold my baby straight away or do they take the baby straight off me to do blood tests on the baby etc..
2: what will happen to my blood sugars after birth, will they go back to how they was before pregnancy?
3: how long will i have to stay in hospital before i can take my baby home?
4: what happens if my baby is hypo when she comes out?

hope you girls dont mind taking a little bit of your time out to answer my questions if you have had a induction before as im really confused and nervous of the whole idea of a induction!


----------



## hawalkden

:wave:
Hello how is everyone. Got my diabetic consultant appointment on 19th! 
Just wondering if you could help me :). Im getting Isaac Christened on 4th November and then a joint birthday after the Service. Killing two birds with one stone! 
Then I thought it's World Diabetes Day in November and in 2010 I did a run for them to fund raise! Last November I had my hands full! So this year due to 90-110 people probably coming to the after do I want to make a quiz up. 
It'll be a mixed quiz. Cancer Research questions etc and I want to have most of the questions about Diabetes. 

Can you think of any I could add? Multiple answered ones or single guess questions! 

I'm kind of stuck because even though I know a lot more than the people coming about Diabetes so the questions I'm thinking could be a no no! So need fun ones!


----------



## pink23

Hi lil miss xx
in regards to questions-
1-i was put in delivery suite when induced and then stayed on a ward when they tried again.
2-not sure about the pain as I have only been induced but did find it uncomfortable.
3-I packed clothes, toiletries magazines, money phone charger. Packed for baby, sleep suits , baby grows, nappies cotton wool.
4- my oh stayed with me in delivery suite but when on ward it was just visiting hours.
next q's
1-you can hold baby along as everything is ok, caleb was born via c-section and had fluid on lungs so went to neonatal before i held him.
2-bloods should slowly get back to normal, if breast feeding you won't need a lot of insulin.
3-I stayed in for 5 days but that was because of section and i wanted to recover as caleb was still in. suppose it just depends on recovery really.
4-not sure on hypo one xx


----------



## HellBunny

Lil miss said:


> im type 1 diabetic and they are planning to induce me at 38weeks in around 4 weeks time but they havent really given me much info on it, this is my 1st baby and im so nervous. heres some questions you girls might be able to help me with
> 
> 1: will i have to stay in the whole time they induce me? (apparently it can take up2 48hrs)
> Generally yes, though i wasn't checked after 6pm until 12 noon the next day, so this time i will be going home if i'm not in labour regardless what they say.
> 2: is a induction alot more painful then naturally going into labour? It can be, i was induced but J was also back to back to the contractions were pretty painful
> 3: what do i pack for while im there? Do i pack for the baby too? Pack for both of you, generally for you a spare change of clothes, underwear, maternity pads, toiletries, and for baby take some vets, sleepsuits, a hat, nappies etc
> 4: can my partner stay the whole time if i have to stay in while being induced?
> 
> questions reguarding having diabetes and when the baby is here
> 
> 1: can i hold my baby straight away or do they take the baby straight off me to do blood tests on the baby etc.. You know i can't remember exactly, but providing baby is well you can usually have skin to skin first, then they will check babys blood sugars
> 2: what will happen to my blood sugars after birth, will they go back to how they was before pregnancy? Usually they tell you to go back to your usual treatment before pregnancy, blood sugar may be lower as the placenta hormones make diabetes worse (or bring on gestational diabetes)
> 3: how long will i have to stay in hospital before i can take my baby home? usually 24 hours to check babys sugar levels
> 4: what happens if my baby is hypo when she comes out? they usually make you feed baby right away, depending method of feeding, if breastmilk alone doesn't raise the levels then you may need to express, or give formula Or a glucose drip (this is what i've been told other places may vary of course)
> 
> hope you girls dont mind taking a little bit of your time out to answer my questions if you have had a induction before as im really confused and nervous of the whole idea of a induction!


I hope this helps hun ^^ x


----------



## Rosered52

Hello, ladies. :). I have seen on this thread that many of you (all of you?) have been told that low blood sugar events do not harm the baby. I haven't been able to talk with my doc about this yet, and I really can't seem to find information on the internet. Would you be willing to share any details you've learned about why hypos don't harm the baby? And if you know any good websites for information, I'd be grateful for that, too.

Lots of good wishes to you all!


----------



## pink23

i have no links or medical info about hypos, i have always just been told they didn't harm baby. My lo was fine and I suffered loads of hypos.I think higher ones cause you to give baby more sugar which causes bigger babies but I'm not 100 % sure tbh xx


----------



## broodyb

Lil miss said:


> im type 1 diabetic and they are planning to induce me at 38weeks in around 4 weeks time but they havent really given me much info on it, this is my 1st baby and im so nervous. heres some questions you girls might be able to help me with
> 
> 1: will i have to stay in the whole time they induce me? (apparently it can take up2 48hrs)
> 2: is a induction alot more painful then naturally going into labour?
> 3: what do i pack for while im there? Do i pack for the baby too?
> 4: can my partner stay the whole time if i have to stay in while being induced?
> 
> questions reguarding having diabetes and when the baby is here
> 
> 1: can i hold my baby straight away or do they take the baby straight off me to do blood tests on the baby etc..
> 2: what will happen to my blood sugars after birth, will they go back to how they was before pregnancy?
> 3: how long will i have to stay in hospital before i can take my baby home?
> 4: what happens if my baby is hypo when she comes out?
> 
> hope you girls dont mind taking a little bit of your time out to answer my questions if you have had a induction before as im really confused and nervous of the whole idea of a induction!

Hey im in the same position they have told me i have to be induced at 38 weeks. all i know is that baby will be taken away quite quickly to have sugars monitored and ill have to stay in but no idea how long for.


----------



## hkbarts

capel said:


> I am type 1 diabetic and I am 11weeks pregnant. There is a lot of information on GD, normal diabetes but not much on tyoe 1 diabetes and pregnancy. My DSN is brilliant but I am think she is getting tired of my paranoia :)
> 
> Is anyone here pregnant and diabetic from conception?

Hi I am diabetic and have been for 15 years I have just gone 12 weeks and hba1c is 6.6

how are you? I worry all the times x


----------



## shellshocked

*hkbarts*- Hi welcome. 
I've found this thread really helpful and everyone is lovely! .... At 12 weeks my hba1c was 6.7mmol. My LO is still in 50th percentile now and has been the entire time. My highest hba1c during pregnancy has been 7.7mmol (conception)the lowest 5.8mmol. Seems to be okay..... Goodluck and big hugs!


----------



## shellshocked

Question.... This my first baby. Am supposed to be going to term. During labour/C-section will I have to have a sliding scale? I can't think why I'd have to have one. I've had them before for various reasons and have never prior to being on a sliding scale had such horrid hypos. They tended to keep me low...then I got tired and miserable. Anyone experienced labour and diabetes before- what was your experience of this?


----------



## Lil miss

thanks for all your comments ladies xx


----------



## hawalkden

shellshocked said:


> Question.... This my first baby. Am supposed to be going to term. During labour/C-section will I have to have a sliding scale? I can't think why I'd have to have one. I've had them before for various reasons and have never prior to being on a sliding scale had such horrid hypos. They tended to keep me low...then I got tired and miserable. Anyone experienced labour and diabetes before- what was your experience of this?

:wave:

I'm type one and I was put on a sliding scale. I had my insulin pump on all the way through too. The steroid injection apparently makes your bloods high. So they did the hourly testing and changed the amount to what I needed. 
Got annoying when I wanted to change position etc. same as the monitoring straps. 
My bloods were ace throughout the whole labour and that's with two times the amount of insulin inside of me. As soon as Isaac was born my bloods went down to two but that was due to being tired and over hungry. But I didn't seem to have a prob. Good luck :). also throughout they asked if I was okay, if I needed food. Etc.


----------



## hawalkden

Nervous for Thurs, I've got my PP DS Team appointment. I've been testing. Just not writing the bloods down.. :\.. They'll moan etc haha. Just hope my hba1c is the same as it was during pregnancy. 

Hope everyone is all good :) x


----------



## Dee_H

pink23 said:


> i have no links or medical info about hypos, i have always just been told they didn't harm baby. My lo was fine and I suffered loads of hypos.I think higher ones cause you to give baby more sugar which causes bigger babies but I'm not 100 % sure tbh xx

Obviously hypos aren't good for you but it won't harm or cause problems with the baby. It is the highs you need to worry about. Not only can you have big babies but also congenital heart defects, spina bifida etc. this is more early on in pregnancy.


----------



## hawalkden

:happydance: :D :D. 
Went to see my Diabetic Team today, seems forever since I last went to the dreaded waiting around in the waiting room and then the weighing and bp etc..
Well I was 2nd waiting and was done in 45minutes, first for everything ;). 
Anyway they cooed and ahhed over Isaac then looked at my last bloods on 23rd Dec and wait for it.... my hba1c was..... 6.4..:yipee:.

Sorry just needed a mini brag, that's been the best ever. Since I've been dignosed :). 

Hope everyone else is all good :).


----------



## pink23

glad all went well heather.
I had my result today it was 7.2 bit guuted but its come down for 8.4 .
Dont think consultant like the idea of me working up until 37 weeks but he say put it down for now as I need to tell work soon when i plan on finishing.
I have scan wednesday and a growth scan in 4 weeks time. Think i will feel better on wednesday once have seen baby and is growing ok im just worried this time xx


----------



## shellshocked

Well done on the Hba1cs ladies! Hawalkden.... see there was nothing to worry about and brag away its brilliant that they are so good!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Pink- don't worry thats come down loads. Its takes some people months and months to get theirs down. Thats is almost in the "good" category for NHS diabetes management and think that probably represents Bgs from a month or so ago so most likely they are even better. My hba1c has gone up to 6.2 and I am sitting at 9-11 an hour after eating then dropping to like 3 an hour after that- I reckon that the hba1c will be closer to 7 now-there is nothing that I can do or be bothered to do, I am so tired that hypos now make me cry. I am just playing the waiting game now. LO has gotten a little above the 50percentile now- but he has a normal abdominal circumference and femur length its his GIANT head!! To be honest only once has my hba1c been below 6 which is what I was told I needed to do! Too many hypos, too many highs and generally feeling crap. Can't wait for LO to get here now!. Last estimated weight was 6lb 1oz at 35+3 Docs estimated birth weight is well out - just under 7lbs! ha ha ha hoping for under 9lbs... under 8 would be even better... now worried about getting that head out..... Goodluck ladies... big hugs, :)

oh and they have decided I won't be going to 40 weeks after all. Am being induced at 38+5..... all booked in.


----------



## pink23

Not too long then shelll xx

I am really struggling with morning sugars after breakfast now and it's really frustrating think im going to change where my pumps set goes maybe my tummy isn't working as good x x


----------



## broodyb

I need major help, ive told my consultant but they dont seem to care how much im struggling. My blood sugars constantly spike throughout the day. its a constant battle to either not be hypo'ing or bringing it down from 11-16 to normal. I test like every hour cause its so hard to know what its doing next. Ive tried changing my regime as the hospital wont help me. im gaining so much weight from the amount im having to eat to keep from having yet ANOTHER hypo!!! Help please im gettin worried for the baby as it used to be quite good afew weeks ago, now it seems to sit at 10 - 13 alot :(


----------



## shellshocked

Broody B- I had a fair few highs first tri and now I am getting them again. The most important thing is to try and bring them down even if it results in hypos. (check your awareness though) Make sure you have your 3 meals I have around 50g CHO for main meals and then your snacks. Second tri was the easiest to manage- I found small meals and snacks helpful. I was eating every 2 hours not huge amounts and I got through so many ceral bars and bananas!

I kept getting my panic on when I got results in the teens- my consultant said thats not what they worry about. Its sustained highs that are a problem. Having a few here and there is not going to really be an issue. Act upon your highs and try not to over compensate when going low. It is rubbish and I kept thikning the same as you about individual blood results but when I got hba1cs I was pretty surprised. Wish I could help more. The important thing is you are trying with your sugars, Oh and I have had more hypos in the past 8-9months than I have had in 21 years of diabetes (okay I might be exaggerating a little but in 1st and 2nd trimesters I sometimes had 4 a day.... (not now though!)

Goodluck and big hugs! Although I'm no expert and this is my first baby I am happy to share my experiences- you can PM me if you want!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Please don't mind me intruding! I'm also t1 and on an insulin pump and cgm. My OH and I started our ttc journey this month, which is pretty exciting! I'm 8dpo right now and my bg isn't high like it usually is due to pms.... So I was wondering what type of signs/symptoms you ladies had before getting your bfp?

Thanks!


----------



## HellBunny

Can i just ask you ladies what you all eat on a typical day? I am on insulin tomorrow as they presume i am type 1.. x


----------



## shellshocked

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. I just like to bump this thread as its so hard to find anything positive on T1 diabetes and pregnancy and clearly this is!!! It was just what I needed when I found out I was up the duff and it was unplanned and I had not attended preconception clinic!!


*Hellbunny* Really hope everything has gone okay with you starting insulin and that you spoke in detail with a dietitian. Any questions feel free to message me or ask on this thread. I have 50g CHO per main meal and around 20g CHO per snack (though this does vary depending on blood glucose and how hungry I am!!) I eat loads of protein/fruit/veg as advised by my dietitian. (Oh and I do occasionally binge on chocolate! whoops!)

Good luck


----------



## pink23

I'm still a sucker for chocolate and sweets.
Has anyone seen the diabetes uk new logo? I'm not a big fan I loved the humming bird and people knew what it meant x x 
I'm getting protein again but only a trace so not to worried. I get it when I'm not pregnant so might not be anything if it gets to2+ I will ring mw.
I currently have a nurse where I work who is also pg and on pump its so nice to speak to someone who understands x x


----------



## crystalclaro

oh so happy I found this thread :) 
I'm type 1 diabetic for 16 years now. I have 3 children so far and now trying for my fourth. I did not know I was diabetic with my first ( she weighed 9lbs on her due date ) and was in my hunnymoon period for my second(she weighed 10 lbs at 3 weeks early) and my 3rd was a complete surprise ( they kinda all were ) and my a1c was over 13 the lowest I got it down was to 8 , my son was born almost 6 weeks early weighing 7 lbs. 
All three of my kids are healthy and are now 17,14,and 8 years old .
I am recently remarried and trying for another baby , my A1c is still higher than what it should be it was 8.7 but for me that is better than 13. And I'm sure it is even lower now ( last check was 3 months ago)
recently had a MC in dec I was 2 weeks into the pregnancy and had a very bad kidney infection that was treated with the wrong antibiotics. During those two weeks I had crazy lows!!! 
I am entering my TWW right now and getting crazy lows again :( 2-3 times a day and at night. I'm hoping its a sign I'm pregnant again :) 
I'm not on a pump yet because I don't have coverage for it so I'm on lantus and humalog and also take synthroid . 
We should have our own section !! lol


----------



## shellshocked

*crystalclaro*- welcome

Its wonderful you have a happy and healthy family!- gives me loads of hope.

I am not on a pump either- on lantus and humalog and it seems to be working okay! 

*Pink* Yep I've seen it and hate it! Much preferred the old one, new logo looks cold and makes me feel all negative :( Oh well..... mmmmmm chocolate,...

Argh induction on Friday! Excited and terrified!

Big hugs ladies


----------



## pink23

Hope the induction goes well shell I bet you're excited. I keep looking at my baby stuff thinking when can I pack my bag lol x x


----------



## HellBunny

shellshocked said:


> *crystalclaro*- welcome
> 
> Its wonderful you have a happy and healthy family!- gives me loads of hope.
> 
> I am not on a pump either- on lantus and humalog and it seems to be working okay!
> 
> *Pink* Yep I've seen it and hate it! Much preferred the old one, new logo looks cold and makes me feel all negative :( Oh well..... mmmmmm chocolate,...
> 
> Argh induction on Friday! Excited and terrified!
> 
> Big hugs ladies

Awww wow good luck i bet you can't wait!! Good luck and will be keeping you both in my thoughts then :) x


----------



## crystalclaro

wow two new babies soon :) congrats you guys :) be-careful of those lows after delivery , keep your juice and snacks near by when nursing .
I had a terrible low around 1am it was 1.5 !!! i ate so much to get it back up and then fell asleep again , woke up with it over 25 :( 
I can't stand the lows and the spike after if I panic and overdue it with food bringing it back up. 
I cant wait to test for a BFP this month ( hopefully )


----------



## shellshocked

Getting really nervous but also excited!! 
Hope you get your BFP CrystalClaro!

Will post after LO has arrived...... so scared!


----------



## hawalkden

Hello ladies.
Just thought I'd check in not been online for months. Got BnB withdrawl symptoms! :lol:! 
Isaac is doing all well, he had his heart scan last friday and it went all well. He's been discharged. 
Bloods - hum.. haha. Not tested much and the cannula has been messing around, so been on and off the pens for the past few weeks, not been eating much neither due to being more ocupied with Isaac. Bad I know, it's my birthday Tuesday (Valentines too ;)!) so I'll be pigging out on a huge banquet so no worries in not eating that day and then the doggy bag for the days after ;).


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

so i just seen a high risk specialist at my ob office... they want my bg to be between 60-90 in the morning, less than 120 2 hours after meals, and 130-140 as my meal peak. i just tested at the one hour past makr and i was at 203! Im scared shitless because he said nothing over 150-170 ever or else I'm looking for trouble. how do I manage the bg and the fears? stick to a lower carb diet? bolus 30 mins before meals? help!


----------



## shellshocked

Induction was hideous, 3 days long it just wouldn't work, ended up on the drip went from 1cm to 10cm in 3 1/2hours ( it hurt) thank goodness for epidurals! Ended up with a forceps delivery as baby's oxygen levels fell..... But I now have my beautiful Rory weighing in at 6lbs 12ozs, final hba1c 6.3. Average through pregnancy 6.1 so not bad, born at 39+1.
Trying with the BF Rory's blood glucose levels were a little low so had to top up with formula but we'll get there eventually.

So with a start hba1c of 7.7 it shows that it can be done with the right care and attention. I am so happy to be a mum, less about the constipation but that will soon clear up... ;-)

Thanks ladies for all your support and advice it has made pregnancy so much more manageable. There are no positive stories out there for t1 diabetes and pregnancy apart from on this site which is so sad. Keep the thread going. (I doubt I'll be able to stay away anyway!)


----------



## HellBunny

Aww congrats shellshocked!! You must be so proud of your little boy! :) The breastfeeding section on here is really good if you are having problems, ladies are usually quick to respond too i hope to breastfeed this time, well done for keeping a good A1C! Unsure what mine is at the moment but at 14 weeks it was 6.1% which they were happy with.


Can i just ask you ladies how much bolus/fast acting you was on before breakfast around 25 weeks? Keep having to use more and its driving me mad! xx


----------



## broodyb

I dunno how u girls manage to get ur a1c so low im tryin harder than ever and mine was 7.7 last time i was tested. That was a while ago n struggled with my sugars since then. I was curious tho how and how often do they monitor sugars all thru labour!? Im a little worried of goin low without realisin


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Shellshocked! You must be so glad to have him with you now.

BroodyB I monitored my own sugars throughout labour both times - when things were crazy I got my DH to monitor them for me and took readings every hour. My hba1cs were around 7.0 - 7.2 during pregnancy and I couldn't get them lower because I was already having far too many hypos to get them that low.

Kirima turned 1 year old on Friday - I can't believe the year has gone by so fast. She is starting to walk though not confident yet.

I would love to have another baby but after the last pregnancy everyone is telling me to stop now (even my own mother and my DH - sigh) If you have a bad diabetic pregnancy do they just get worse if you have another (My second was far worse than the first with the hypos) or is there anyone on here who had a better pregnancy after a rough one?


----------



## pink23

Can't believe it's nearly a year tanikit x
Congrats shellshocked hope mommy hood is treating you well x 
I'm not going to lie but I'm struggling with the hypos at the mo. had one today and was 1.6 yet I couldn't tell my friend as I some how feel embarrassed by them. I know I could of fitted and now have to speak up otherwise I will make things worse. Also had one after a nap Monday and did fit on the floor poor oh was I'll and. Struggled to get up to get me lucozade and toast. Luckily I'm around people but it only takes one time soi need to be more careful.
My eyes are playing up and I might ave to have laser surgery this pregnancy. My goal at moment is 36 weeks. Bp is ok but at top of normal/high range so wouldnt be surprised if i get protein soon and may hv to finish work earlier x x 
Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## DueSeptember

*Can Having Diabetes have anything to do with your membranes rupturing early? *


----------



## Tanikit

I don't think it can - some diabetics are prone to having more amniotic fluid which I think can predispose to it, but in general no.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Trying to rule out everything before TTC again  Thanks!!*


----------



## broodyb

Any of u girls suffer with restless leg syndrom?? Drivin.me mad tonight :-(


----------



## pink23

i had it in my 1st pregnancy but yet to get it broody but I'm sure i will soon enough xx


----------



## shellshocked

restess leg- I had it. I was constantly stretching and jiggling to try and make it stop!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi there ladies, i hope you don't mind me joining this thread, i cant believe ive only just found it.

I am type 1 diabetic and have been for 12 years now. Im not on a pump but kinda wish i was to be honest. i have just started really struggling with my levels haveing frequent hypos .... sometimes as low as my glucometer reading LO which means its unreadable eeeeek.

im super worried that this is doing bad things for my baby but not only that i overcompensate and sky rocket to 18-24 so i just cant get my levels under control. i am often above 10 and go to 16 and then go super low to 2-3 its getting scary.

i have to say i started from the beginning of this thread where alot of you were pregnant last year but some of the things you have all been through makes me feel like im not the only one.

im 12 weeks 5days at the moment based on my last scan .... it has changed 2 times now and that has me worried also that baby isnt growing correctly as im due 7th Sept based on LMP now i am due 19th Sept based on last scan. i have my second 12 weeks scan this thurs so fingers crossed bub has had a growth spurt since my last one.

it will be nice to chat to all you fellow diabetic mums (this is my first baby but second pregnancy had a mc in oct 2011 :()

thanks again and i shall chat often hope your all well and enjoying your pregnancy 

xoxo


----------



## mchel

I am diabetic, I have been for 30 years, I am on an insulin pump.. just found out I was pregnant this past sunday.. My diabetes is not the cause on my worry, the fact that my HCG levels are not doubling is what is bothering me.. hopefully the HCG levels will catch up.. then I can worry about the Diabetes.. LOL Ezze Bub1, I hope all goes well with you and your diabetes.. please keep me posted


----------



## pink23

Hi all. Looks like baby is growing a bit big. It's mainly the stomach . The scary thing is I might have to steroids just in case I deliver early because of size if baby. The annoying thing is I'm trying my hardest with my sugars but having constant hypos . The diabetic nurse was useless x x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

mchel said:


> I am diabetic, I have been for 30 years, I am on an insulin pump.. just found out I was pregnant this past sunday.. My diabetes is not the cause on my worry, the fact that my HCG levels are not doubling is what is bothering me.. hopefully the HCG levels will catch up.. then I can worry about the Diabetes.. LOL Ezze Bub1, I hope all goes well with you and your diabetes.. please keep me posted

Thanks honey you too with this exciting news you have just received MASSIVE CONGRATS!! i am sure HCG levels will rise as needed dont stress and just think positive!! 



pink23 said:


> Hi all. Looks like baby is growing a bit big. It's mainly the stomach . The scary thing is I might have to steroids just in case I deliver early because of size if baby. The annoying thing is I'm trying my hardest with my sugars but having constant hypos . The diabetic nurse was useless x x

pink23 dont stress about these things.. we all know from the very beginning that we have the chance of larger babies as long as bub is still healthy and everything is looking good then you should be fine. I am struggling with constant hypos lately too then sky rocketing if i over compensate :( we will get there and just think you dont have long to go at all

all the best babe you will be fine xo


----------



## pink23

Thanks Ezza it's just hard when you know your doing your best . Think also because caleb was all ok and average I compare to that and every pregnancy us different xx x x


----------



## hawalkden

Hello. 
How's everyone doing.
Not been on in a while. 

This Question is out the blue but for Type One Diabetics.
My dad has it too and he's not seen his consultant for 4 years now due to her cancelling it and he's not seen the DSN. He's very stubborn. Anyway for the last three weeks every Wednesday and Thursday night after his tea and coming back from walking the dog he's had a serious hypo. He's not gone unconscious, but he's blacked-out and then had huge arguments with my mum about random rubbish. 

The first time he was emptying the dishwasher and collapsed, then he was watching football on the sofa and just went all pale and limp and blacked-out then last Thursday he was walking the dog round the local fields and he collapsed again, woke up with the dog barking and licking him. He came home eventually, pale and soaking wet from sweat and went straight to bed for a good few hours. 

He's been working hard and long hours miles away from home over the last few weeks and he's not changed his diet etc but I am very very tempted to phone the stupid consultants receptionist and complaining to the high heavens about the shit care he's been given. 

He has had the condition for over 20 years now and it's well controlled etc but just wondering what I could suggest to him and also is the phoning thing a good idea, because it's okay for them to cancel appointments but when it comes to use cancelling 3 times in a row we get taken off the books! PATHETIC!!!


----------



## MRV

Hi Girls,

I have posted here before, I am type 1 and wanting to get pregnant within the next 8-12 months. My question for those who had to work to get their A1C down is did you do anything different or just keep a really close eye on what you're eating/carb counting etc.

My last A1C was 7.5 so not horrible but I want it below 7 before we start trying. I have another appointment this month to see where I'm at but I have a bad feeling that it's not going to be any better.:nope:

Just wondering if you girls did anything different.:flower:


----------



## nemo1

Hello ladies, wow haven't been here in AGES! I think last time I was, this thread was on page 50 something! 

Looks like every1 is doing really well. Glad to see the members growing!

Shellshocked congrats! I hope you love every second of being a mummy. I know I have. Can't believe my little man will be 1 soon! I also start work in 2 weeks so am really sad to have to leave him behind :( 

Ezza bub hope u sort oug your hypos and find that right balance. I fid prob at 4.5 months. Just ended up eating same meal everyday once I knew how much insulin with that meal was needed! Got boring but my hba was perfect. 3rd tri was 5.6.

Hawalkden call the consultant for your dad. I would if mine was collapsing. Stupid docs.


----------



## iskka

Hi, can I join in? :) I'm type 1, was diagnosed at 13 and this is my first pregnancy... I'm 2nd tri now and it's all progressing pretty well so far :)

So far, it's not been too bad for me. I really feel for some of you, because I know how difficult it can be to control, but I think I've been fairly lucky. I only had a few hypos in the 1st tri and luckily nothing too severe. Last few days I had some crazily high numbers but I've come down with a rubbishy throat infection and really high fever today, so that goes a long way to explaining that... Anyone has any tips on how to handle pregnancy plus diabetes plus a bad throat infection? Anyway, I'll have a proper doctor's appointment tomorrow so will hopefully get things properly sorted out then.


----------



## HarrietO

Hi guys, I haven't had time to go back and read all the old posts, but I wanted to say hi. I am type II and getting ready to start third tri. I am switching Drs, as the high risk clinic I have been going to is an hour and a half away and very disappointing. I found another clinic closer to home, and I am excited to work with a new Dr. Everything is going great with this pregnancy so far, and I am looking forward to meeting my baby girl in July. It's nice to have a group of you that are in the same boat as me.


----------



## polly1984

Hello Ladies,

I am also a diabetic type 1 with a pump (thank god)!
I am 8 weeks and 5 days, I appear to be having a completely different time to most of you, I am struggling to keep bloods below 10? they like to be at a about 11.5/12.5!!

I am having nearly 4 times as much insulin when I eat and am running my basal rate at 150% a lot of the time!

I told my consultant 4 weeks ago that I was pregnant and he said he wanted to see me however they have still failed to get me an appt, I have called nearly daily!!

I am getting them down but they seem to always be going somewhere!

So worried that I am hurting the baby! : (

I just want to get out of the 1st tri so that I can relax a little as every twinge and cough I freak out about at the moment!!!

Pxx


----------



## HarrietO

polly1984 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am also a diabetic type 1 with a pump (thank god)!
> I am 8 weeks and 5 days, I appear to be having a completely different time to most of you, I am struggling to keep bloods below 10? they like to be at a about 11.5/12.5!!
> 
> I am having nearly 4 times as much insulin when I eat and am running my basal rate at 150% a lot of the time!
> 
> I told my consultant 4 weeks ago that I was pregnant and he said he wanted to see me however they have still failed to get me an appt, I have called nearly daily!!
> 
> I am getting them down but they seem to always be going somewhere!
> 
> So worried that I am hurting the baby! : (
> 
> I just want to get out of the 1st tri so that I can relax a little as every twinge and cough I freak out about at the moment!!!
> 
> Pxx

Polly, I'm afraid to say that you really don't stop freaking out even after first tri, although for me after the first ultrasound I did see a bit of relief. lol In first tri I had a REALLY hard time keeping my sugars in line, but it did get easier. When I first found out that I was pregnant I went into a complete panic, as I hadn't had any insulin in about 8 months since I had no insurance. I got some ASAP, and everything has went well for me. I do understand your panic though, trust me. Just try to keep your stress levels down, as worrying can also cause your BG to go crazy.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Polly im a bit like you .... struggling to get them down ....or i am at like 6ish then next time i test its jumped to 11-12 i honestly didnt think it was that bad until i read all these ladies posts and started freaking out....but pregnancy is gonna play havoc no matter wat with us so i feel we aint doing tooooo bad!! i struggled with hypos really bad at about 12-13 weeks with rebound HIGH levels that sometimes went to 25ish then they slowed down now im jsut cruising


----------



## polly1984

Thats Cool thanks ladies, 

I finally have my appt to see my diabetes man at the antenatal clinic, so hopefully he will put my mind at rest.

Lows still havent come, they are still prefering to be high, I have had one real low low at 1.8 but had very few symptoms- dont tell my OH he will go nuts!!LOL

I am nearly 10 weeks now am meeting the Midwife on monday so hopefully get my scan booked :)

Pxx


----------



## shellshocked

Hello ladies

Thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. 

FYI I had plenty of "high" blood sugar results when pregnant- its sustained highs that are a problem. I read on here once about a women who said she had to phone the hospital immediately if her sugars went over 8 ... lol I commented that if that were the caseI'd have to ring in practically everyday. Occasional highs aren't going to be serious unless like I said they are sustained. I had a couple of times in first and third trimesters when an hour after eating my bloods were 8 or 9 and then of course they suddenly dropped and I was hypo. I also had several occasions where there were sugars of 16-17. Its not an exact science its more trial and error- sometimes what we do works other times it does not.

remember we are diabetic so we cannot expect perfect blood glucose ( Lo was delivered at 39+1 with my hba1c of 6.2 at 6lbs 12oz) (hba1c range throughout pregnmancy 7.7-5.9)

Goodluck


----------



## MRV

Where did all the diabetics go?? I loved hearing all of your stories as I am hoping to be pregnant within the next year and being Type 1 this is obviously something that I think about regularly!

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## pickle76

Hi! I'm here! I'm T1 and TTC. In the 2WW at mo and going crazy! I may post my progress here and see if anyone joins in. This thread was amazing a year ago (I only found it reently and have finally read through it all!) and loved hearing other's experiences with blood sugars etc.

So here goes.....have been on a pump since Jan 2012 and have got my HbA1c from 7.8 to 7.0. Think it's still dropping but have started TTC now as guessing it may not happen immediately! My blood sugars always rise after ov and I have to up my insulin by approx 10-20% until I get my period. I've had to increase things even more this month and wondering if that's a sign! Symptom spotting like crazy! Am 10DPO today and BFN, but no AF. Due tomorrow I think.

Anyone else? How are you MRV? How's the diabetes? xx


----------



## pink23

I will update later im ready to pop but will come on x xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi! Hope you're ok! Read your story along with the other ladies so it's really nice to see how far along you are now! Yes update us when you can! x


----------



## HarrietO

Well, I start my 2x weekly Dr visits today. Non stress test every Tuesday & Friday with an ultrasound as well every Friday. Had my last ultrasound Friday before last & she was measuring two weeks ahead, so I am kinda nervous to see how she measures this week. My latest A1c was 7.5, & I am really struggling with keeping my bg under control. I'm under so much stress right now, & I feel like that is really effecting it. Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## pink23

Hi all xx
how is everyone getting on. I have struggled this pregnancy i won't lie. I haven't had many highs but the morning ones after breakfast for the last month have been a nightmare always 10-14 after the 1-2hr check. 
I was admited a couple of weeks ago to have steroids due to baby having lots of fluid around them and stomach growing off chart. I have tried my hardest but haven't had as many hypos i did last time which tbh i am glad of because they aren't good around my lo.
My bp has now started to rise and i am having bp checked now 2x a week and my tablets have been doubled. Carrying the extra fluid seem so much hassle. I think i am carrying just at the front rather than all around.
I think this will be my last pregnancy as i have really struggled.
Baby is estimated 7lb 8 at mom which is a good weight seeing as my first was 6lb 9.
I have tried my hardest and at then end of the day thats all you can due. 
xx


----------



## capel

Hi, long time I don't post anything. How are you girls doing. My baby is now 9 months and I am thinking of having another one. But this time I will have a pump. Just got one last week and I am in love with it. How could I llive without one I don't know. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## pink23

I love my pump capel , i wouldnt of been able to cope without one. Its stopped majority of hypos x


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Sorry you're having such a hard time Harriet. It's horrible isn't it? The more you stress the worse your blood sugars are and vice versa. What are your hospital team like? Did they have any suggestions?

Not long to go Pink. Really hope all goes well for you. The pump is a life saver though isn't it? I love mine and have got my HbA1c so much better because of it. Glad you've had less hypos.

Hi Capel!

Well I'm 11DPO and going out of my mind! I'm so impatient and hating the wait. Tested BFN today. Blood sugars have been a bit rubbish and I'm frustrated because if I am pregnant I wanted things to be as stable as poss....


----------



## HarrietO

I just switched to a new Dr because my old one was horrible, so of course they are adjusting my insulin every week, & all that jazz. I haven't settled in yet & really gotten a feel for what we are gonna do.


----------



## pickle76

Well I REALLY hope this doc is better for you. It makes such a difference when you get on with your team.

BFN again for me this morning but no AF yet xx


----------



## pink23

Fxd pickle x.


----------



## HarrietO

Baby dust Pickle!!!


----------



## MRV

I met with my Diabetes nurse this morning...they make me feel so much better about everything! Went over a lot of info about getting pregnant/being pregnant and it sounds like a lot of hard work!!

I'm on the pump and have been for about 3 years...my last A1C was 7.4 so now I'm in the process of getting it under 7 so that it is safe to start TTC.

Has anyone ever been told that due to being diabetic they need to take more folic acid than the average person? I started on folic acid a few months back because my family Dr. advised me to and my nurse this morning just told me about taking more??


----------



## pickle76

Thanks ladies. Think I'm out this month but trying not to let it get me down.

MRV - yes you need to take 5mg of folic acid daily, ideally for at least 3 months before TTC. Glad you got on well with your nurse!


----------



## crystalclaro

finally 13 weeks now and got my latest A1C back and it was 5.8!!!! woohooo. but of course for two days after that my blood sugar has been between 7-14 !!! :( I'm just praying that the dr's and I can figure out what is making it go up, they are checking for infection and I have switched my insulin to brand new vials and its still holding steady at 7-11 . not cool!!


----------



## pickle76

crystalclaro said:


> finally 13 weeks now and got my latest A1C back and it was 5.8!!!! woohooo. but of course for two days after that my blood sugar has been between 7-14 !!! :( I'm just praying that the dr's and I can figure out what is making it go up, they are checking for infection and I have switched my insulin to brand new vials and its still holding steady at 7-11 . not cool!!

Well done - that's a great HbA1c! Hope you can get your sugars under control again. Could it be that your insulin requirements have just gone up a bit sooner than expected?

Well AF showed today. Although I'm disappointed, I was relieved in a way as I've had awful migraines all week and just wanted some decent painkillers! So I'm all dosed up now and feeling better. On to next month...Will be getting my HbA1c checked again in a few weeks so hoping for another drop. Was 7.0 last time but I'm doing really well lowering it on the pump.

Hope everyone's doing ok xxx


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks Pickle, I am hoping that all that is going on , I get so stressed out when I see high numbers. My A1C dropped from 7.2- 5.8 in 3 months. With my last baby my A1C was 13 and only dropped down to 8.5 . So I'm extremely happy and proud of the 5.8!! I have been type 1 for 17 years now and it has never been below 8.5 before. 
how long have you been on a pump ?? I have heard that it really helps get the A1C down quickly. And 7.0 is not to high to start with :)


----------



## pickle76

Wow that's a brilliant drop in 3 months and amazing compared to last time! I couldn't ever get below 8.1 before I got pregnant and my best during pregnancy was 7.6. Wasn't on a pump then so am feeling more confident and positive about getting pregnant again now that I am. Yeah I'm really pleased to have got to 7.0. I went on the pump in Jan and was at 7.8, and have got to 7.0 in 4 months. I love it - it's hard work with constant testing (although I guess I did that anyway) and tweaking things here and there, doing fasting tests and reviewing results but totally worth it. And being able to have different background rates of insulin for literally every hour is amazing!

How are you feeling with this pregnancy? Have you had morning sickness?


----------



## pink23

Hi girls ive had a little girl esmae weighing 8lb 6 bare with me a few days and will update x x


----------



## pickle76

pink23 said:


> Hi girls ive had a little girl esmae weighing 8lb 6 bare with me a few days and will update x x

CONGRATULATIONS! That's wonderful news! Hope you and Esmae are doing well! Let us know all about it when you can - love and hugs to you xxx


----------



## hawalkden

Hello.
Not been on in a while. 
Congratulations pink23. I fb'ed you ;). hope she's home soon and as you know I'm expecting again. She is gorgeous :).
I'm 14 weeks pregnant and Isaac is now nearly 7 months. Gone way to fast. He's a monster. Looking forward to the second addition. I must be crazy haha. 
Just seeing how everyone is etc.
I'm not on my pump anymore due to the cannula not working so bloods are a little over the place at the moment due to no 24/7 insulin inside. Hopefully I'll be back on it when I'm seeing Diabetic Team again. 
Hopefully no early arrivals like Mr Isaaco! 
Hope you're all keeping well :). xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi Hawalkden,

Congrats on being pregnant again! Hope you're doing ok. Hope nobody minds me hanging around here until I get pregnant again! Hoping it won't be too long and just want to be around ladies who are diabetic too. It's so different to being pregnant without diabetes isn't it? I can't imagine NOT having all the extra hard work and worry! What was your HbA1c before you got prenant this time? You must be so tired looking after a 7 month old and being pregnant too! xx


----------



## MRV

I'm not pregnant either so I hope no one minds me hanging around. Since I'm hoping to be pregnant within a year and need lots of prep. time it's a great place to hear about other Diabetics successes/struggles!

Question for those of you on a pump (or not I guess) has anyone ever used a sensor? I have one on right now for 6 days...hoping it's one more step in helping to get my A1C down below 7!


----------



## hawalkden

Well only just got round to seeing the diabetic team again just before getting pregnant and hba1c was 5.7 and i was still on the pump now it's about 9-10 last time it was done due to stupid canula not working so back to the injections.


----------



## iskka

My blood sugars are a little all over the place at the moment, generally on the high side, but a few weird low readings too and I had a massive hypo last night where I actually passed out and hit my head off a table, which was slightly freaky since that hasn't happened since 1st tri. I'm 30 weeks on Monday, getting nearer eek!


----------



## Dee_H

I'm not pregnant yet either but we are ttc. I am having a hell of a time with my pump. I have only had it a year but am struggling with tweaking my numbers. The team where I live is useless..they don't deal with a lot of pump users. I went last Wednesday to the team at the IWK hospital where I had Rian. They were awesome and spent a lot of time with me explaining things to me that the team here did not do. They changed my basal rates, times and lowered my target. I sure hope this works!!! Giving the pump 3 more months and if I don't have consistent numbers within my target....See ya later pump and welcome back injections!!:growlmad:


----------



## hawalkden

Sorry it seems to be a mini drama but I'm type one and 16 weeks pregnant. This morning i woke up feeling blah webt to be sick and it's carried on from there.! 
Been in & out of bed. Forcing to be sick testing sugars. Atm its at 11.3 it's highest all day. Not had anything at all to eat just water an a small licozade which i brought back up.

Any tips on what to do i'm worrying about ketones going high! Like usual. Last time i had a stomach bug like this ended up with DKA & pnumonia ob both lungs. So even a small bug worries me so much and it's driving me crazy. Oh has helped a lot thank god its jubeliee weekend or he'd be back at work and Id have to loom after our 7 months old son whos teething really bad.

Sorry sounded like I'm a drama queen but worrying avout high ketones etc.

Also soory rubbish text. On my iphone :).

T.I.A. Xx


----------



## snj

Hey...
I am at a very early stage of pregnancy, my hbA1C came out to be 8.6, pretty high. I was on medication till i realised i was preggy now the doc has switched me to insulin. M hoping that wl work out well for me. I had a miscarriage last year due to high blood sugar. So, m hoping really hard dat my pregnancy wl b good this time. This wl b my frst baby. Oh i'm type 2 diabetes for past 10 yrs, like from my teens. M also kind of on obese side :-s. anybody else who is goin thru or has been thru same kind of pregnancies, please share some tips, experiences etc. m lil freaked out. The kind of risks out der fr our babies :-/ . may god help us.


----------



## Rosie2806

Hi I was wondering if anyone still reads this thread? I notice the last post was in June I think. I have spent 2 days reading all this thread lol inbetween doing things, I found it very useful and at times scary - sat crying my eyes out at one point when I read about all the unexpected hypos possibly coming my way!

Just to introduce myself, I am 37 Type 1 diabetic and only just found out I am pregnant, tested early as I had raised sugars and now I have officially missed my period - Yay!! I wouldn't be talking about things so early (and kind of risk tempting fate) if this site hadn't of been such a great help to me, like I said scary at first, but a real insight into what I may have coming up so I just wanted to see who was still out there, either in the same situation as me - very early and not knowing what to expect, or anyone who is just diabetic and pregnant or pregnant and trying or anyone really, :D


----------



## Rosie2806

Oh I am sorry snj I forgot that yours was the last post from July 3rd :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I'm still here, but we don't post much to be honest, ,I joined this back wen I was bout 12-13weeks was experiencing loads of high readings but also loads of Hypos .....I'm now 29 weeks and blooming ..... Experienced a couple of Hypos recently so they r keeping an eye on me....as at this point in pregnancy my levels of insulin should be quite high...they have double over the last few weeks but just get a hypo every now and then ..... I'm also experiencing very hi blood pressure ...but all in all I'm loving being pregnant and really enjoying my journey 

Hope ur well and drama free throughout babe xoxo


----------



## snj

Btw i have created a grp on fb called "diabetic pregnancies and diabetic moms" please join me there! :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hey hun can you post a link coz when i search for 'diabetic pregnancies and diabetic moms' nothing comes up 

cheers xo


----------



## pink23

Link would be fab xx


----------



## snj

Ezza BUB1 said:


> hey hun can you post a link coz when i search for 'diabetic pregnancies and diabetic moms' nothing comes up
> 
> cheers xo

Here ths link... https://www.facebook.com/groups/Dpreg.mom/


----------



## HellBunny

Hi ladies, can i join you? i'm not pregnant (had two babies) but tuesday i was diagnosed type 1 :( bit overwhelmed but i had 2 pregnancies with what they thought was GD, i was only on novorapid with them but i'm also on lantus now. I know i technically don't belong here since i'm not pregnant but i've had 2 pregnancies with diabetes (of some form lol) but they did the antibody tests and whatnot i was rushed to hospital tuesday evening with DKA and my sugars were 26.4mmol :(


----------



## HellBunny

Can i just ask did anyone suffer any side effects with lantus? I'm so ill and i'm convinced this is whats causing it.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi Hun first welcome, and I'm sure u belong ....doesn't matter that ur not duffel but u do have diabetes....for that I'm so sorry but it won't rule ur life unless u let it..... It's daunting at first and u will probs want to rebel but don't as u need the insulin to stay alive and normal and lead a perfectly normal life. I too am on langurs and it was the best thing I have done ...I use to be on another insulin and I was diagnosed as a brital diabetic but langurs has done wonders..... I would talk to ur drs nd check it out you may have some issues with it but best to speak to the pros just to be safe

All the best ith coming to terms with it and I'm sure u will be fine coxoxoxox


----------



## Dee_H

Good to see the thread active again! I just finished AF yesterday so hoping this is our month! I was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes at 6 months pregnant with my daughter. First the docs were saying GD but looking at my A1C, family history and my BG was 26.1 when I was admitted to hospital. They changed diagnosis to Type 1. I was put on injections 4x a day after 2 days of trying diet control. Near the end of my pregnancy I was on 5 needles a day and gained 70 lbs!!!I weighed more than my husbad! My labor was very difficult and after 4 days of labor and 4 hours of pushing my baby turned and got stuck halfway down. I ended up having an emergency c-section. Luckily my baby was in pretty good health. She weighed 7lbs, 11 oz..was a bit jaundice and had low BG for 2 hrs after she was born. I had a "grace period" of 3 months after Rian was born. I thought great the docs were wrong but my sugars kept climbing and I had to go back on injections. I have been on the pump for a little over a year and FINALLy am having success. I have to go back to the IWK in a month for follow up. Hoping to have some good news soon!


----------



## pink23

Goodluck dee hope this is your month xx


----------



## 080509

This thread is old now, but since i have type 1 and i'm pregnant i'm looking for experiences and i found this thread in a search! :)

I have my scan tomorrow, no idea how far along i am so will e good to know. Bloods are running okay, my mornings are below 6mmol and 1 hour after meals i'm below 7.8 most of the time. Had a 10.7 before bed last night though.


----------



## whit.

Hi ladies. :wave:

I just found out today when I met with a high risk doctor that I am actually being diagnosed as a Type 2 Diabetic instead of GD. 

Just curious, she's sending me for an echo-cardiogram on Friday to check babies heart (even though it looked good on my growth scan today), she said it is just precautionary. Did anyone else have this done? Makes me a bit nervous. :( 

I'm taking glyburide this week to see if it helps but she thinks I'm going to have to be put on insulin on Friday. I had GD with my first pregnancy but with the meds I was on I kept it pretty well under control. I'm testing my urine for 24 hours just to see how my kidney function is since I'm a candidate for preeclampsia. Baby is big. They're pretty concerned with how big she is and they made all of my appointments this week so I can get a treatment started ASAP. I'm 26 weeks and she is almost 3lbs, in the 96th percentile. 

Just not sure what to expect, really. :nope:


----------



## kcmichelle

Hi everyone! I'm in my third pregnancy and have had type 1 diabetes since I was a young girl. So if anyone has questions...I've been through lots especially the last pregnancy and this one since I'm over 40 and have kidney disease due to the diabetes. But luckily my first two pregnancies went really well and so far so good with this one. Tons of appointments and tests though. Have to keep my blood sugars near perfect. But because I have been able to neither of my sons were big babies.


----------



## 080509

Whit. Welcome to the thread, i've not had the heart check yet but i've read alot of ladies with diabetes have it done just to be on the safe side, maybe since i'm early on i haven't been offered it but they might mention it further along. Don't worry about going on insulin, its actually the safest med for diabetes in pregnancy, just be wary of having hypos and always keep a sugary drink on you at all times, i wasn't aware of hypos when i was diagnosed and it hit me hard and fast lol. You will be fine don't worry x

kcmichelle how far along are you? how did your insulin requirements chance since becoming pregnant? I went from 2units per meal to 4 units per meal, i'm dreading insulin resistance kicking in i was on 20 units last time round and was always hypo, my first baby was 8lb 6oz and my second baby was 7lb 1oz (well controlled in second pregnancy) neither had sugar issues at birth so i consider us lucky for that. xx


----------



## kcmichelle

Hi there, I am at the end of my 14th week. My insulin requirements have just started going up this last week. Prior I was still okay with old regimen. My prior pregnancies they went way up by the end. Approx triple the dose for every meal and my night time injection. My first pregnancy I didn't go low at the end and during labour. But boy oh boy did I ever have a hard time the last pregnancy. My sugars were very tight and I started getting many hypos the last few weeks. I had a planned c-section and was told not to give my evening dose the night before. But I still went low continuously. Even after check in at the hospital I continued to need glucose. Unfortunately because of this I reacted badly to the anesthesia a few hours after my son was born. I blacked out and kept vomiting on and off for about 5 hours. But then I was fine. Thank goodness. My son had low blood at birth but didn't have seizures and just needed formula on top of breast feeding for the first 24 hours. The same was with my first son. I'm really hoping I don't have the hypo problems with this one. But due to my kidney disease I have little choice and have to keep my sugars as low as possible.


----------



## 080509

Sorry to hear about the kidney disease, that with pregnancy must be very difficult. You did really well for your LO not to have sugar issues at birth, diabetes and pregnancy is so hard at times. Today i've had a few hypos, has anyone had hypos around 9 weeks?

I had my scan tuesday, was 8+4 so currently 8+6, it was lovely seeing its little heart beat, my sugars are okay at the moment, no double figures for a few days, hope i can keep this up as my second baby was only 7lb 1 and my levels were practically non diabetic! x


----------



## 080509

I've had to reduce my insulin now buy quite alot, is this normal. My basal is 5 units keeping me around 5mmol fasting, and my mealtime insulin is now 2-3 units for 30-40g carb! I'm worried something is wrong.. my morning sickness has gone for 2 days also :S
I was currently on 12 units of basal, and 4u with meals


----------



## 080509

Just hypo'd off my basal! (pretty sure its my basal as i haven't injected novorapid since 10am and i hypo'd at 5pm?! So i have to reduce that even further?? am i entering a second honeymoon phase.. i've no idea. Worried something is up with bub :(


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> Just hypo'd off my basal! (pretty sure its my basal as i haven't injected novorapid since 10am and i hypo'd at 5pm?! So i have to reduce that even further?? am i entering a second honeymoon phase.. i've no idea. Worried something is up with bub :(

Hi. I know a lot of women have quite serious hypos in the first trimester and need to reduce their insulin quite dramatically. I had to reduce mine but not by too much. I'm now 30 wks and am on huge amounts! Well huge for me anyway. I'm sure you're ok but speak to your DSN or doc if you're worried xx


----------



## kcmichelle

That's why type 1 diabetes and pregnanacy is so hard. Just when you've made the proper adjustment, another needs to be made. The last two days I've had severe lows before lunch. Today was so bad I almost passed out and I was very confused for about half an hour. Luckily I was able to shove a bunch of sugar down before I got too groggy. This never happened my first pregnancy and mostly towards the end with my second. But I'm also still breastfeeding my 18 month old and he's a huge eater. I'm wondering if that could be draining me and making me low at times.


----------



## 080509

Thanks so much xx
Just found a link after googling! This makes sense, the "pregnancy, type 1 diabetes and insulin section"
https://www.diabeticmommy.com/sp-pregnancy-diabetes-bd-faq-answers.html


----------



## pickle76

Yeah pregnancy is hard enough but diabetes makes it such hard work. I'm type one and have been for nearly 20 years. Have been on a pump for the last year and it really has changed my life. I hit insulin resistance at about 24 weeks and am on lots more insulin now but stable. I hope everyone's coping. I'm glad this thread has come alive again!


----------



## 080509

I thought it would be a good idea to bump it, i was reading through it and thought it was great inspiration to keep my bloods as normal as possible, knowing other ladies have similar problems makes me feel less alone. there is alot of info on GD but not alot on type 1 or type 2, when i read through the gd thread and people worry about a 7.8mmol i think i wish i only had 7.8's, i really hope that doesn't sound bitter, just the constant insulin changes and wacky readings is so annoying when we are trying so hard. 
Injected 3 units of basal at bedtime, woke up at 2:30am with a 3.4, so had a few sweets and some crisps (mmm healthy) woke up at 5.1mmol! on only 3 units? LOL long may it continue! Only on 2 units of bolus/novorapid aswell. I can get used to these small amounts, its as though i'm a recovering type 1 haha, though of course its hormones x


----------



## pickle76

Wow they are tiny amounts! And yes I know what you mean about type1/2/GD. They're all quite different to manage although we're all striving for the same thing I guess. I'm just hoping the nice stability I've had particularly in the last month lasts a while longer! Are you on Levemir or Lantus as your basal? Or something different?


----------



## 080509

I really hope it continues for you, its great at the moment i'm having no double figures either! I'm on Levemir, and novorapid with the meals. Which insulin are you on? x


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> I really hope it continues for you, its great at the moment i'm having no double figures either! I'm on Levemir, and novorapid with the meals. Which insulin are you on? x

Oh well done! That's brilliant! I should have kept my mouth shut - I've had a crap couple of days lol. Well not entirely bad but a number of readings of 10 and 11. Have been quite emotional and stressed so may be that, or poss due to the whooping cough jab I had. I'll give it one more day of being extra careful with my carbs, and then make some adjustments again if I have to. Urgh, it never stops does it?!

I'm just on Novorapid as I'm on a pump so don't have any long acting. But was on Levemir too before the pump. Found it much better than Lantus.

Are you hoping for a boy or girl? I'm having another boy x


----------



## Rosie2806

Hi

Pickle76, in what way did you find Levemir better than Lantus? I have always been on Lantus and have not really been aware of any problems, except throughout pregnancy they have reduced mine alot. I used to take 24 units of Lantus and now at the end of pregnancy take 14 units!!! I was getting alot of hypos and rather than blame the novorapid (which has trebled and admittidly is keeping my levels down for the 1 - 2 hour readings) they have said because I'm going low 3-5 hours after meals it must be the Lantus. Just seems so weird to me to be on so much less especially at the end of pregnancy, and I'm still getting the lows!!!

I'm just curious about Levemir as I've never been told anything about it before, so maybe I could look into changing after I've had her in 3 weeks x


----------



## pickle76

Hi Rosie,

I had been on Lantus for years and really struggled with my HbA1c. I tried everything along the way and even the DAFNE course only helped me so much. When I said I wanted to TTC we all realised I had a long way to go, but my consultant wanted me to go onto Levemir at that point as it was licensed for pregnancy whereas Lantus was not at the time (around 2008 I think). Changing onto it helped me with my nightime readings no end and subsequently I lowered my HbA1c too. Just seemed to work for me but everyone's different. By the way I've always split my basal and had it morning and night. If you've always got on ok with Lantus I'd stick with it. Maybe you've had to lower it so much because of the increased amount of Novorapid you've needed. I've needed much more at mealtimes too so I guess to keep your post-meal readings good you have to cut down on the basal.

Ooh only 3 weeks to go! Hope all goes well for you! xx


----------



## Rosie2806

Hi, thanks for the reply.

I've been diabetic 19 years and not always been a good one, never really bothered going to consultant appointments, just my yearly doctors ones where they have checked my HBA1C and my feet etc and thats it, my HB before pregnancy was 7.5 then down to 6.8 and and has been 5.8 each time they have checked at the hospital so I have been really happy. I have a very bad sweet tooth and have struggled so much to cut down on nice foods, so I have adapted my insulin to suit (I don't carb count) so it has been very up and down but still surprisingly keeping my HB's low and my sugars quite good and baby doesn't seem to have grown excessively because of diabetes and no extra fluid so all good so far it hasn't had any affect on her, that's all that matters to me. 

The team at the hospital have told me that Novorapid only works for 4 hours, but with me it seems so much longer than that, especially if I am reducing my basal significantly, as I say I've never been to my consultant appointments before so I've not had much info but pregnancy has really opened my eyes to my diabetes again and I will be attending a hospital to keep it on track after baby is born too, its good to know I have good HB's and will be healthy for longer.

Sorry this is long, but I too am glad this thread has been reopened, when I very first found out I was pregnant I sat and read through 105 pages, with some tears because of the awful hypos some people experienced, I thought I'd never get through it and was worried about going unconcious, but looking back it honestly hasn't been that bad, a bit of a struggle but overall I've coped : ) just would rather have done pregnancy without it but hey xx


----------



## pickle76

Well it sounds like you're doing brilliantly! And glad you've not had any really serious hypos x


----------



## 080509

I should of kept mine shut too Lol! Well i've had a 12.6 tonight :( highest in around a week (which actually sounds bad) it was 4 hours after my evening meal too, i had a spag bol so it could of been the late effect of the pasta (with the high fat/protein meat i'm wondering)
I don't mind what i have, would like a girl for a change i guess but as long as he/she is okay thats the main thing, my OH wants another boy, they want to out number me i think! I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy hun, you are so strong for what you have been through and so brave too. xxx

Rosie, the hypos can be so hard can't they? I lost my awareness a while ago and i didn't realise when i was around 1.9! Though i'm having less hypos lately, i'm aware in the 3's now which is a godsend as i can drink something before i have a bad one! I found with my last pregnancy novorapid would stay in me for around 7 hours, my DSN didn't agree with me but everyone is different and pregnancy can really mess things up, i wasn;t on background insulin as i was slow onset type 1 (but fully progressed last july) sorry confusing lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hello good to find this thread, I have GD on all my pregnancies which I seem to become insulin resistant as soon as the placenta kicks in last pregnancy they wanted to put me on insulin at 16 weeks but let me get to 18 weeks
I was on 7 injections a day on till I delivered it took a while for my sugars to stabilise after he was born. but he was fine and a nice 8 pounds :) 

I have been having a lot of hypos but I understand why now,my dibetic nurse says my chances of not being a diabetic after delivery this time is slim. I guess I will have to wait and see now


----------



## 080509

I really hope it does go away for you hun, but if it doesn't just stay positive and look after yourself the best you can, we all have our good and bad days, just try not let it get you down when your numbers go abit iffy. 8lbs is a good weight! :) my first was 8lb6 and my second was 7lb1, second baby my readings were really good. I just think to myself some ladies have 10lb babies who don't even have diabetes, so even if we do have slightly larger babies it isn't always down to diabetes, x


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> I really hope it does go away for you hun, but if it doesn't just stay positive and look after yourself the best you can, we all have our good and bad days, just try not let it get you down when your numbers go abit iffy. 8lbs is a good weight! :) my first was 8lb6 and my second was 7lb1, second baby my readings were really good. I just think to myself some ladies have 10lb babies who don't even have diabetes, so even if we do have slightly larger babies it isn't always down to diabetes, x

Thanks :hugs: I know I will be ok I guess in a way I have been lucky to make it this far with out having type 1 all ready, they have been telling me from my thrid baby I would develope it. 

yea 8 pounds was my smallest LOL 

my first was 8,9 second was 10,2 ( think I was very lucky as I had loads of sugar in my urine but they never checked for GD even though I had it on my first) third baby was 8,6, then 8,9 again :) 
I think if you control it well and eat well you can stop the babies getting to big and prevent the problems that go along with that :)


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> I should of kept mine shut too Lol! Well i've had a 12.6 tonight :( highest in around a week (which actually sounds bad) it was 4 hours after my evening meal too, i had a spag bol so it could of been the late effect of the pasta (with the high fat/protein meat i'm wondering)
> I don't mind what i have, would like a girl for a change i guess but as long as he/she is okay thats the main thing, my OH wants another boy, they want to out number me i think! I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy hun, you are so strong for what you have been through and so brave too. xxx
> 
> Rosie, the hypos can be so hard can't they? I lost my awareness a while ago and i didn't realise when i was around 1.9! Though i'm having less hypos lately, i'm aware in the 3's now which is a godsend as i can drink something before i have a bad one! I found with my last pregnancy novorapid would stay in me for around 7 hours, my DSN didn't agree with me but everyone is different and pregnancy can really mess things up, i wasn;t on background insulin as i was slow onset type 1 (but fully progressed last july) sorry confusing lol.

I hope you've had a better day today and the reading of 12 was just a one off. I had a day of lows and hypos after saying I'd been a bit too high the day before! I didn't make any adjustments but had been busier than normal so think it was that. More stable again today.

Thanks too for your kind words - yes missing Charlie so much and anxious about this little one but trying to stay calm and positive xx


----------



## pickle76

Yeah I have 2 friends without diabetes who had 9 and 10lb babies. So also have to keep reminding myself that sometimes people just have bigger babies and it's not just down to the diabetes.


----------



## 080509

I'm fed up with this :( seems carbs just do me in! Does anyone know if its safe to go low carb in pregnancy? It will mean i can get normal readings again, i was low carb before pregnancy and only needed small amounts of insulin, then my DSN told me i should eat high carb in pregnancy even if it means injecting loads of insulin. I did low carb with my second baby and he turned out ok, kept an hba1c of 4.5% nearly throughout, and my last hba1c has been 7%, so annoyed with that. Been in double figures with meals again today, was 16.1mmol 5 hours after my evening meal last night. I just feel like giving up. I think i will do low carb for a week and see how i go, all i know is im fed up of being in double figures right now, i know its not good for the baby, and not good for me in the long run. i feel the effects of crappy levels now aswell, i'm tired, my head hurts and i feel sick. :(


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> I'm fed up with this :( seems carbs just do me in! Does anyone know if its safe to go low carb in pregnancy? It will mean i can get normal readings again, i was low carb before pregnancy and only needed small amounts of insulin, then my DSN told me i should eat high carb in pregnancy even if it means injecting loads of insulin. I did low carb with my second baby and he turned out ok, kept an hba1c of 4.5% nearly throughout, and my last hba1c has been 7%, so annoyed with that. Been in double figures with meals again today, was 16.1mmol 5 hours after my evening meal last night. I just feel like giving up. I think i will do low carb for a week and see how i go, all i know is im fed up of being in double figures right now, i know its not good for the baby, and not good for me in the long run. i feel the effects of crappy levels now aswell, i'm tired, my head hurts and i feel sick. :(

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. Well I was told to keep my carbs low-ish (ie up to 25g at breakfast, up to 40g at lunch and about the same at dinnertime.) But I was having more than that earlier in pregnancy. I did lower my carbs later on as my ratios went up quite a lot meaning instead of having say 7 units at dinner I was having to have 13 for the same amount of carbs. It's even higher now so I try to keep my carbs slightly lower to avoid having huge amounts of insulin. I've heard that LOW carb should be avoided but HIGH carb is also not great because of the amount of insulin you have to take especially later in pregnancy. It's SOOOO frustrating when you feel you're doing everything right but your blood sugars won't play along xx


----------



## 080509

Thanks hun, feeling better now i've got them down to 8mmol, just hope i don't hypo now lol! I'm managing okay for breakfast, i can eat as many carbs as i like and i seem to get good readings, lunch is okay, but dinner/tea/evening meal i really struggle! I can get my 1hour reading down, then it creeps back up 3 hours later. I don't think its my basal as i'm only on a small amount and it keeps me ticking at around 4.5 - 5.5mmol all day (except for meal times) i tried a low carb evening meal without insulin, and my 1 hour reading was 6mmol, checked at 3 hours and 4.9mmol (this was a few days ago) so i just seem insulin resistant/or my liver keeps chucking out glucose) in the evening. x Problem is i've no ideas what to have for our tea/dinner which is low carb and i get bored with eggs/sausages etc.


----------



## kcmichelle

Carbs do me in as well. Pasta is the worst! And if I give extra insulin to cover for pasta, I always end of crashing many hours later. So frustrating. I was told to figure out what carbs work best with me and avoid the ones with added fats such as pizza, pasta/rice with sauces. I seem good with english muffins and hot cereals. I can get away with potato as long as I don't over do it. But as long as you're getting enough calcium enriched foods that will help. My problem is I have kidney problems so I can't have too much protein. For that reason I'm on huge amounts of insulin to keep my sugars good.


----------



## 080509

That must be even more difficult for you hun, its hard enough with diabetes and pregnancy but adding another problem must be really hard on you, i'm so sorry about that x
Pizza is terrible for me, i think i've faced the fact i had better to away with high carb + high fat food, its either <40g carb/low fat, or very low carb/high fat. Seems to be what works, for example i had today,

Breakfast - Cheerios, and 1 slice wholegrain toast (45g carb) - 1hr after 6.9mmol

pot noodle (55g carb) (i know) but thought if i had 5 units for it ratio 1:10 rather than my usual ratio of 1:15 i would be ok, 1 hour later i was 6.8mmol, and checked at 2 hours and it was up to 8.7mmol, so that proves for me high fat and high carb combination is a definate no go.

Evening mea was a cheese and ham omelette i made, i didn't have insulin with it and 1 hour later 5.9mmol. Will check in a couple of hours it doesn't start to rise.


----------



## 080509

Levels are utter rubbish today, i've caught a cold off my 2 children :( woke up at 7.9mmol (usually around 4.9-5.5mmol mark. Had a small bowl of cheerios which is my usual breakfast, 1 hour later 10.9, 2 hours later 9.7. So didn't have anything until my evening meal, tested before, 6.9mmol, 1 hour later 12.8, :( only had 30g carbs aswell with protein, so must be the cold i have! I covered for it, even more so as i had 4 units, and for 30g i would normally have 2-3 units. I feel like i can't win lately, my numbers are rubbish and i can't see how this pregnancy will turn out well :( 10 weeks today. It is insulin resistance caused by the cold/illness? This is the first time i've been ill aside from chickenpox in july, so i've no idea how being unwell effects levels, but my nurse said it can.
I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## kcmichelle

Oh wow, you and me both with a horrible cold! The first 2 days my sugars were very similar to yours. Yesterday they were back and forth. Today I'm almost back on track. Such a pain. I had to give extra insulin and now I have to go lower again. I feel like a seesaw. And yes getting sick can have an effect on your levels. Mine almost always go up when fighting something. But my body tends to learn to cope after a few days or so.


----------



## 080509

Thanks hun, still bad my levels today and my cold is at its worst, so hopefully it will be back to normal in a couple of days. Had 6 units with my breakfast rather than the 3u, and still 10.3mmol. Lunch had 6 units, got a 6.4 so better. I'm not sure of any cold remedies in pregnancy, everywhere says honey and lemon, but of course thats not easy having diabetes lol x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

I'm typeII and my glucose was all over the place as I was conceiving (IVF), managed to setlle it at an average of 7mmol, then I got ill a few weeks ago (damn cold I can't shake) and they were up at 10,11 & 12 :nope:. The specialist put me on insulin 2 weeks ago and they've steadily come down to between 5.5 & 8. I'm still on Metformin and was taking 10 clicks of novorapid before meals, and this week its 12 clicks, also take a slow releasing one at bedtime. I've been off sick this week and they've steadily been creeping up again to 10mmol. I think its because my routine is off being at home. When it was up at 10, I gave myself another shot of it and its brought it down. I know people on insulin adjust their insulin, but I don't know if I should be-it just seemed logical to me, well at least till I've got rid of the lerg and back at work. You ladies seem to know what you're talking about :thumbup:


----------



## kcmichelle

Foxy I feel for women who start insulin during pregnancy. I can't imagine how hard it is to juggle sugars when you wern't used to injections before. At least you had some practice with the type 2 but this must be even harder. Hope all the diabetic mommies with colds are feeling better. I'm still stuffy. It's worse at night but getting better during the day. Sugars have been good today but I've had 3 lows. Guess I have to adjust once again.


----------



## 080509

Foxy anything seems to set my levels off, stress, illness, i'm just wondering how long it takes for them to settle back down again. Are you carb counting? My DSN doesn't know much about carb counting but i find it easier (apart from when i'm ill) to adjust my dose with food, for example before this cold, i was taking 1 unit per 15g of carb, at the moment i'm taking 3u per 10g of carbs and my readings are still off! Though on a brighter note i woke up with a 5.7mmol! Meal times rubbish again, 9.8mmol and an 8.7mmol though better than yesterday. Hope you are all doing well today xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Not carb counting as I didn't before but I'm going to have to. Went to bed with a 5.2 woke up with a 9?? So confused. Got appt tomorrow so will discuss with Doc


----------



## 080509

Are you on background insulin aswell? I've just had 8 units as i was getting cheesed off with the double figures and 45 minutes after my meal i felt funny, checked at 3.4mmol, lol can't win, still better than high, i find highs alot more frustrating than lows, even though lows are alot more inconvenient/scary

Sorruy just re-read your last post before, how much background do you take? are you on levemir or lantus or another one?x


----------



## 080509

Readings abit better today, funny as my cold is slightly better.
Morning was 6.1, 1hr after breakfast was 6.4, 1hr after lunch was 5.1, and 1hr evening meal 4.8.

See the diabetic team tomorrow at the hosp so no doubt will be given a lecture but i don't see how i could of avoided them readings, i was eating the right things (wholegrain sandwiches, soup not based on sugars, small potatos with meat and veg etc, i rarely eat sugary things even fruit i avoid, they tell me a good diabetic breakfast is 2 bananas, personally i find that rubbish! If i ate two bananas for breakfast i would need a full pen of insulin no joke lol.

Spoke too soon, why did it go from 4.8 at 1 hour to 11.9 at 1hr 30 minutes? I had a tuna sandwich 30g carb.. :( really think i should just give up now.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I had an appt today, they think maybe cos I'm ill, but they've put up to 14 and they can always reduce it if its too much. I'll make a conscious effort to low carb and see what happens


----------



## 080509

I really hope it works for you, i was forever putting mine up with my second baby, think i was on around 20 per meal by the end, which isn't that much in terms of pregnancy and type 1 but i was still slow onset then, i think i will be on around 80units by the end of this pregnancy


----------



## pickle76

Hi all. Been AWOL for a bit. Lots going on and so tired and emotional. And to top it off my control after almost perfect readings for 4 weeks, went to pot. Getting back on an even keel again now but not as good as it was. Testing nearly every hour and tweaking the crap out of everything lol.

So I'd like an easy week now please! After friends and family issues, what would have been Charlie's second birthday, blood sugar issues, a leak under our bath and a scare at the hospital after a scan of the baby, I'm ready to cry (again). 

I hope you're all coping and those of you who have been ill are feeling better and getting back under control xxx


----------



## kcmichelle

With a week like that no wonder your sugars are up! I'm so sorry for everything going on. I hope everything with the scan ended up being ok. And off sugars for a bit is so common. It's more uncommon to have perfect sugars all the time. But it sounds like your a compulsive tester like I am when my sugars are off. I know it's really hard but maybe try and just rest and not worry so much about your sugars for a few days.


----------



## 080509

Pickle i really hope you have a better week next week, i'm so sorry you are having such a hard time, you are strong for going through all of this. I'm sure your sugars will settle soon enough, well done for having a good few weeks of them! :hugs:


Had my appt at the hospital today with the diabetic people, they were nice and supportive, have given me a prescription for aspirin, in case i get high blood pressure towards the end? Has anyone any experience of this? My BP has been perfect throughout so far, and i have never had any issue with BP in my other pregnancies.


----------



## pickle76

Thanks ladies. My sugars have settled a bit now after some more tweaking and I'm feeling a bit calmer generally.

I'm taking aspirin daily too. It was recommended in diabetic pregnancy to try and help avoid pre-eclampsia and I decided to take it this time round. I've never had high BP either but if it can help prevent stuff then I thought it was worth it. Glad your appointment went well. It makes such a difference when the team are supportive xx


----------



## 080509

Thanks! :) just wondered as i hadn't heard of it before, i stupidly didn't pick my prescription up at the hospital so will have to tell DSN tomorrow,either get another one or just buy them from the chemist or something. x


----------



## pickle76

I work in a pharmacy - they only cost £1-something for 100 so I buy mine as it's easier. How are you doing this week? x


----------



## 080509

I will pick some up within a couple of days thanks, i'm doing better since tuesday, since my cold has gone i've been keeping all my numbers under 7.5 which i'm so pleased at (apart from 8.7 this afternoon) i've had a few hypos though but managed to get myself out of them without going high, so it must of been the cold which was making things haywire. Also had to move my levemir to 6pm as i've noticed i'm high from 7pm-9pm (i was taking it at 8pm) and i think it was wearing off and with me having dinner around 4pm my novorapid was wearing off before the levemir was kicking in, sorry thats abit long/confusing lol.

I hope things are going well for you as can be right now, :hugs: x


----------



## kcmichelle

Uggghhh my night time sugars are going up again. Guess it's time to increase my long acting insulin once again. I feel like a see saw.lol


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> I will pick some up within a couple of days thanks, i'm doing better since tuesday, since my cold has gone i've been keeping all my numbers under 7.5 which i'm so pleased at (apart from 8.7 this afternoon) i've had a few hypos though but managed to get myself out of them without going high, so it must of been the cold which was making things haywire. Also had to move my levemir to 6pm as i've noticed i'm high from 7pm-9pm (i was taking it at 8pm) and i think it was wearing off and with me having dinner around 4pm my novorapid was wearing off before the levemir was kicking in, sorry thats abit long/confusing lol.
> 
> I hope things are going well for you as can be right now, :hugs: x

Ah I'm glad you're feeling better and your numbers have been good. Hope the change in time of your Levemir works too.


----------



## pickle76

kcmichelle said:


> Uggghhh my night time sugars are going up again. Guess it's time to increase my long acting insulin once again. I feel like a see saw.lol

Oh I hate night time issues! I've just found the same thing - my overnight sugars had been nearly perfect and the last 2 nights they've risen and I've been correcting during the night to get them down. Really annoying. Hope you can sort it out! And me too!


----------



## 080509

I hope the increase helps, its a pain when you have things figured out and bam more hormones or something which makes things go up! x


----------



## pickle76

Urgh I know. I corrected an 8.7 before I went to bed last night and a couple of hours later I was at 10.2. Corrected again and another 2 hours later 10.8! Corrected AGAIN and put my basal up by 20% (I'm on a pump) and finally by breakfast I was at 6.6. Had a good morning and lunchtime then stuck at 10 again all afternoon despite correcting. So cross as I'd been so under control for so long and thought the insulin resisitance would start to level out and may be needing less by now. So have left my basal at 20% extra and will see what happens tonight.

Have you found that your time change for your Levemir has worked or too soon to tell? I hope it doesn't throw any morning readings for you. I used to find that if I altered when I took it, it would sort one issue out but throw things at another time instead. That's what's so good about the pump - you can have it give you different amounts each hour and I have better control at night than I've ever had before (except for my current struggle lol).

I know you've probably already said, but how long have you had diabetes and how far along are you now? Sorry, couldn't remember xx


----------



## 080509

I had a hypo last night as i blinking corrected before bed!! Was at 10.8 so had 2 units (as 1 unit has zero effect on me) then i went hypo at 1am but luckily i was still awake, i then put myself up to 10 again so that really made it all pointless, got to sleep at 3am and woke at 7am with a 5.7, (i didn't correct at 3am when i was still high) but maybe the basal brought me back down.

Its really confusing my story lol, i developed it in my first pregnancy (2010) supposedly it went away or masked itself as a had a GTT at 6 weeks after with a normal result. Then in my second pregnancy it started very early around 6 weeks, and because i didn't fit the stereotype for GD/type 2, they did antibody tests to check it wasn't type 1, but indeed it was type 1, i started insulin right away as i had ++++ketones also, then when LO was born i had a honeymoon period where i temporarily didn't need insulin, and when he was 7 weeks old i got chickenpox and i was taken to hospital as i was in DKA my bloods were 26mmol. 

Its abit uncommon how it happened with me, it was slow onset as usually type 1 is rapid onset, i'm not sure how i ended up with it as there is no family history or anything, just unlucky i think with it. Do you have any family history of type 1? x


----------



## pickle76

Oh poor you! That was a tricky night! Glad you woke up with good sugars though. Yeah that's an unusual start to diabetes. Sorry it turned out to be type 1. I know it's not the end of the world but you still wouldn't wish it on anyone would you? I don't have any family history of it either. I did have flu a few months before diagnosis and there's some theory about a virus triggering it. I also lost my Dad suddenly the year before and another theory is that a huge shock can also start it. I'll have had it 20 years this May. Urgh. Sounds like you're coping amazingly well. My HbA1c is 6.3% which is the best I've ever had so just hope I can maintain or improve on that these last few weeks.

How many weeks are you now?


----------



## 080509

Thats a really good a1c! Some people struggle with theirs being in the teens, my a1c on diagnosis was 12.2%! so well done for keeping it to that, it does take alot of effect and can be tricky. I had my a1c in october which was 5.9% but my numbers were really controlled then, i hadn't had a reading in double figures since i was diagnosed but from becoming pregnant (december) my readings have been iffy so i don't think my next one will be as good, i can only try and improve the next one.
Diabetes is horrible, i honestly look back now and think how easy life was before, just eating/drinking anything and going out places was so easy! I just hope i don't pass it on to my children, thats my worst nightmare, though i guess i will have the understanding of it where as some little ones are diagnosed with it and their parents have to learn what its all about, that must be hard. I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, that must of been so difficult.
I was very ill in March 2009 (so around 12 months before i was diagnosed with diabetes) with Glandular Fever, it really did me in completely, i had a raging temperature and throat was terrible for 2 weeks, as i wasn't getting better my partner phoned a doctor who then gave me antibiotics for it, he said they don't normally prescribe anything for glandular fever but with me being so bad with it i needed something. Interestingly enough i had chickenpox in 2012 (in the midst of the confusion over which type of diabetes i had) and my immune system was practically zero and i needed an injection of something to boost my cells, so i think in my case it was something bizarre going on with my immune system which may of caused the diabetes. I do often wonder why i got this, i probably spend far too much time questioning it i must just accept it, in a way i am glad its me out of my family as my sister is a heavy drinker/loves alcohol far too much, so if she got it she would probably rebel alot against it, my brother is having family difficulties so he wouldn't be able to deal with it, and my parents are very busy people who don't care about their health so in terms of who will be better off managing it, its probably just as well it was me lol, as bad as that sounds as i would do anything for it to just go away. I heard about there being a cure for type 1 in dogs so maybe there is hope one day.
I forgot to say i'm 11 weeks along, so still fairly on and haven't yet hit the insulin resistance stage, looking forward to that lol. 

Sorry i have rambled on so much! x


----------



## 080509

Has anyone been told carb counting in pregnancy is pointless? They told me to have 4units with each meal, to me that seems bizarre, a salad with zero carbs wouldn't need the same as a sandwich etc. Its only since i've started ratio'ing my numbers have been alot better, with less severe hypos also! I'm going on a DAFNE type course this week for 3 days so i can't help but wonder why they told me not to carb count? Lol, seems abit odd i've been asked to do the course


----------



## kcmichelle

Maybe units/doses are different from mine in Canada but I'm on approx 16-24 units per meal. Pre pregnancy 8-16. Before bed I'm up to 40 now. 30 pre pregnancy. I also find carb counting pretty useless but I basically stick to foods I feel comfortable with. It's whenever I eat something different I give too much or not enough. Today was a weird day for me. 10 minutes before getting to the shopping mall I'm 6.2. Get to the mall and tell hubby I'm seeing spots(my sign I'm going very low) I check and I'm 2.4. Such a huge slip in 10 minutes! Every test today has been 4.2 or lower. I'm wondering if the baby can sometimes drain you of sugar. It just seems so bizarre to go so low when I've hardly had any insulin today. Which is rare in itself.


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> Thats a really good a1c! Some people struggle with theirs being in the teens, my a1c on diagnosis was 12.2%! so well done for keeping it to that, it does take alot of effect and can be tricky. I had my a1c in october which was 5.9% but my numbers were really controlled then, i hadn't had a reading in double figures since i was diagnosed but from becoming pregnant (december) my readings have been iffy so i don't think my next one will be as good, i can only try and improve the next one.
> Diabetes is horrible, i honestly look back now and think how easy life was before, just eating/drinking anything and going out places was so easy! I just hope i don't pass it on to my children, thats my worst nightmare, though i guess i will have the understanding of it where as some little ones are diagnosed with it and their parents have to learn what its all about, that must be hard. I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, that must of been so difficult.
> I was very ill in March 2009 (so around 12 months before i was diagnosed with diabetes) with Glandular Fever, it really did me in completely, i had a raging temperature and throat was terrible for 2 weeks, as i wasn't getting better my partner phoned a doctor who then gave me antibiotics for it, he said they don't normally prescribe anything for glandular fever but with me being so bad with it i needed something. Interestingly enough i had chickenpox in 2012 (in the midst of the confusion over which type of diabetes i had) and my immune system was practically zero and i needed an injection of something to boost my cells, so i think in my case it was something bizarre going on with my immune system which may of caused the diabetes. I do often wonder why i got this, i probably spend far too much time questioning it i must just accept it, in a way i am glad its me out of my family as my sister is a heavy drinker/loves alcohol far too much, so if she got it she would probably rebel alot against it, my brother is having family difficulties so he wouldn't be able to deal with it, and my parents are very busy people who don't care about their health so in terms of who will be better off managing it, its probably just as well it was me lol, as bad as that sounds as i would do anything for it to just go away. I heard about there being a cure for type 1 in dogs so maybe there is hope one day.
> I forgot to say i'm 11 weeks along, so still fairly on and haven't yet hit the insulin resistance stage, looking forward to that lol.
> 
> Sorry i have rambled on so much! x

Ah you haven't rambled - was nice to hear about you. Just sorry you've had a tough ride with everything though. Diabetes really is crap!


----------



## pickle76

080509 said:


> Has anyone been told carb counting in pregnancy is pointless? They told me to have 4units with each meal, to me that seems bizarre, a salad with zero carbs wouldn't need the same as a sandwich etc. Its only since i've started ratio'ing my numbers have been alot better, with less severe hypos also! I'm going on a DAFNE type course this week for 3 days so i can't help but wonder why they told me not to carb count? Lol, seems abit odd i've been asked to do the course

NOOOO! Really?! That seems crazy to me. If I didn't carb count I'd have ridiculous readings. The only way I think you could get away with it is if you had exactly the same breakfast, lunch and tea every single day. Especially as your pregnancy progresses and insulin resisitance hits. Because I need so much insulin to cover X number of carbs, if my carb counting is a little off then I pay for it! I'm glad you're doing DAFNE. I did it about 7 years ago and it's honestly the best thing I could've done.


----------



## pickle76

kcmichelle said:


> Maybe units/doses are different from mine in Canada but I'm on approx 16-24 units per meal. Pre pregnancy 8-16. Before bed I'm up to 40 now. 30 pre pregnancy. I also find carb counting pretty useless but I basically stick to foods I feel comfortable with. It's whenever I eat something different I give too much or not enough. Today was a weird day for me. 10 minutes before getting to the shopping mall I'm 6.2. Get to the mall and tell hubby I'm seeing spots(my sign I'm going very low) I check and I'm 2.4. Such a huge slip in 10 minutes! Every test today has been 4.2 or lower. I'm wondering if the baby can sometimes drain you of sugar. It just seems so bizarre to go so low when I've hardly had any insulin today. Which is rare in itself.

Oh no! Days like that really tire you out. Are you still running low or have things evened out a bit more again? How far along are you?


----------



## 080509

Day one went well! :) i can't understand why they tell me not to carb count in pregnancy either. The man doing the course said don't worry about counting carbs for now, just stick to set units and you can use the knowledge after birth. Of course i didn't agree, i'm currently on 1unit per 10g and that keeps my 1hour reading between 5 and 7 most times, i think i'm still making a little but of my own insulin, i seem to be having a long honeymoon but i won't complain over that! Today i did 2 hourly tests so had to have 1unit per 15g carb to keep me normal. x


----------



## pickle76

Oh I'm glad the first day went well. Why on earth would they NOT want you to count your carbs?! Sticking to set units won't work if you change what you eat (like you said, a salad vs. a sandwich) and what happens when insulin resisitance hits? Oh ignore me, maybe they know what they're talking about but it seems such a step backwards to me! You just do what you need to. You've done really well so far. Hope the rest of the course is good, even if you don't get to put all of it into practice for now xx


----------



## kcmichelle

pickle76 said:


> kcmichelle said:
> 
> 
> Maybe units/doses are different from mine in Canada but I'm on approx 16-24 units per meal. Pre pregnancy 8-16. Before bed I'm up to 40 now. 30 pre pregnancy. I also find carb counting pretty useless but I basically stick to foods I feel comfortable with. It's whenever I eat something different I give too much or not enough. Today was a weird day for me. 10 minutes before getting to the shopping mall I'm 6.2. Get to the mall and tell hubby I'm seeing spots(my sign I'm going very low) I check and I'm 2.4. Such a huge slip in 10 minutes! Every test today has been 4.2 or lower. I'm wondering if the baby can sometimes drain you of sugar. It just seems so bizarre to go so low when I've hardly had any insulin today. Which is rare in itself.
> 
> Oh no! Days like that really tire you out. Are you still running low or have things evened out a bit more again? How far along are you?Click to expand...

Thanks pickle! The last two days have been good. Mornings are finally back to normal. Still having some lows but my 19 month old has come down with his first cold. He's still nursing so that may be draining me more then usual since he's feeding more often for comfort. I'm almost 18 weeks. :)


----------



## ClipMyWings

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread. I'm Type 2 diabetic for the past 10 years and my diabetes has been in pretty good control. I take Metformin twice per day and my A1C's for the past few years have all been between 5.8-6.6%, so decent. 

My ob-gyn wanted me to do collaborative care between her (she's going to do all of my scans, etc.) & maternal fetal medicine department, who will give me diabetic education/nutrition counseling. I'm also 38 & this would be my first child, so I guess I'm considered high risk for all of these factors. 

I've just went in a few days ago to meet with them and they have me testing an insane amount of times (6 per day). At least that's insane for me, since my diabetes was so under control, the MD who follows me had me only testing a few times per week since I was eating OK and exercising regularly. They also want me to come in 1-2x per week (which in the US is expensive as my co-pay is $40 per visit) and they're not doing anything besides talking to me about my diet. Also, their office is only open during the same hours which I work (I also work at a hospital, but in Psychiatry) and while my boss has been very lenient with my needing to run off for 1-2 hours in the middle of my work day, it is starting to get in the way of things and work is starting to get annoyed (me too, to be honest). 

So how often do you guys see any sort of diabetic specialist while you're pregnant? I've never had any hypoglycemia, only my sugars can get too high due to the occasional birthday party around the office, etc. I just don't see why my regular doctor (whom is much cheaper) can't follow my diabetes as usual) instead of my seeing these specialists. 

I'm going in later today (of course at 2pm, so it doesn't much help as that's again, in the middle of my work day), so I will speak with them about coming in less or something b/c this is just too much. My schedule at work and otherwise is incredibly busy as it is, so this is all stressing me out.


----------



## 080509

Thanks Pickle, day two went well but of course since i'm keeping my 1hourly readings below 7.8 i'm having to have a slightly different ratio than if i were to keep the 2hour reading down. I was also told never to test 2hours after meals but to only test before meals? Again i can't say i agree with that for good long term control, but maybe i'm just more paranoid! x

Kcmichelle, i hope your little one is better soon, my cold is still lingering at the moment but my levels are back to normal, nursing/feeding can really lower levels, so just keep an eye on them and keep some sugar nearby incase it drops! x

Hello and welcome Clipmywings, the appointments can be hard work at times, i do find all my hospital ones except for the scans seem pretty pointless, they just check my log book of levels, tell me everything seems okay and to come back in X amount of weeks, all that could be done over the phone really and since i ring them each week with my levels etc its alot of messing about for nothing, i test around 10x a day as i'm on insulin 4x a day so have alot of lows at the moment but i don't mind the testing as i'm pretty used to it, i get more paranoid if i don't test as i have no hypo awareness.


----------



## 080509

I saw my DSN today (who specialises in pregnancy) again she emphasised not to carb count LOL, i don't get it to be honest, it just seems pointless having a set amount of units and "hoping for the best" I have carb counted the past 2 days and my readings have all been spot on (except for going to bed on an 8.7 last night but i woke up at 5.6 so not too bad) i think i will just continue carb counting and if it means i can get better readings (and eat more of a variety) then that makes sense to me. x


----------



## kcmichelle

Hi "Clipmywings". I'm not sure how it is with type 2 diabetes but with type 1 I'm at the clinic seeing both the endocrinologist and ob every two weeks. After 30 weeks every week. the last few weeks twice a week. but I also have kidney disease so that adds more appointments.


----------



## kcmichelle

080509 said:


> I saw my DSN today (who specialises in pregnancy) again she emphasised not to carb count LOL, i don't get it to be honest, it just seems pointless having a set amount of units and "hoping for the best" I have carb counted the past 2 days and my readings have all been spot on (except for going to bed on an 8.7 last night but i woke up at 5.6 so not too bad) i think i will just continue carb counting and if it means i can get better readings (and eat more of a variety) then that makes sense to me. x

Sounds like what you're doing is best. I still carb count if I'm eating something more then usual. Otherwise I usually end up too high or low.


----------



## 080509

b


----------



## Rosie2806

Hi, some of you may remember me posting, or may not as the last time I did was Feb 4th (can't believe that) but I have since had my baby, Olivia was born on 11th February at 6 + 5 days. I was scheduled to be induced on the 20th February but low blood sugars led to her coming early. In my posts on 4th February I said how I kept getting lots of lows and how I was reducing my insulin (by the time I had her I had reduced my background to 8 units - I was on 20 pre pregnancy) and my novorapid was also reduced by a third. I was going low so often, 3 times overnight and twice before bed, but I had had a bad tummy for a week so we didn't know whether to put it down to that or not.

Anyway on the Friday night 8th Feb I had my second night of going low 3 times overnight (I had already been to the antenatal daycare on the Thursday and had my insulin reduced and I had been asked to go in daily over the weekend for putting on the machine for baby's movements and heartbeat). Babies movements were only very very slightly reduced, I was not so concerned about that as the lows and the fact that they can relate to placenta deterioration. So on the Saturday morning at 8am when I told my OH about my lows overnight he went crazy and phoned the daycare centre who kind of dismissed it, so we turned up for the monitoring as previously organised at 11.30am expecting to go home after 20 minutes. Again as other times, she moved enough on the machine for them to be satisfied, but I had told them before she was like a performing seal on the machine, the straps and metal things woke her up! Luckily there was a lovely midwife on who said because of your OH's phonecall to us this morning I am going to get the doctor to come and see you and we may want to keep you for longer monitoring today. The doc came and said to me that they were probably going to keep me in for overnight monitoring of my sugars and to monitor babies movements more. I cried at being kept in initially but thank god they did.

They did not monitor babies movements again until 8.30 that night and her heartbeat was crazy fast upto 190 bpm almost constantly, so they kept her on longer and we were really concerned, they did my observations and eventually announced I had a slight fever. They said they would induce me in the morning and keep me on the monitor in the delivery suite overnight. Before all that had happened however they told me to stop taking all of my insulins and that they wanted to see what happened, so I ate a sandwich in the afternoon and about 4 hours later with NO insulin my sugars had only ever gone up to 10 (I was testing every half hour convinced they would rise lots), I ate another sandwich and they eventually rose to 13 so they gave me Actrapid which didnt bring them down so they decided when I moved to the delivery suite I'd go on the sliding scale. Taking no insulin at all was totally weird to me and seeing that my sugars weren't rising after carbs was also strange.

The sliding scale brought my sugars down again nicely and the babies heartbeat went back to normal, my fever went down and we were all alot calmer. Our first midwife in the delivery suite was the best ever and we since found out has been awarded Midwife Of The Year and Olivia has her photo with her put up in the hospital for the next year : )

We were then told that I wouldn't be induced until the monday morning (as it was the weekend and limited people available!!!) I was kept on the sliding scale and on the monitor all through Sunday - I had about an hour and a half's sleep I think but was happy that the babies heartbeat was steady, although her movements had lessened. 

I was given the pessary at half 6 on the monday morning and had her by C Section at 11.09pm, I won't go into the details of the labour I experienced but will say breifly that I got to 4-5cm dilated on just 2 codeine as they kept saying I wasn't in labour, but I was given a C Section as Oli's heartbeat went quite slow during contractions (when they finally admitted thats what they were and that I was pushing!!!!), then even slower in the theatre just before the section.

I am so so sorry this is long, basically my reason for posting is to say that as you ladies get to near the end (my sugars starting dropping lots at about 35 weeks) please report ANY changes to the hospital, I kept on believing that as long as baby was moving everything was ok - because that's basically what they had been telling me for weeks (I wanted an extra scan), but that is not so, had we of just trusted the daily monitoring and had I of gone home we would never of known that her heartbeat rose alot that night or that I had a fever, who knows when she would of been born but I am so glad that she was born when she was and so thankfull to my boyfriend for worrying so much about me and nagging the doctors : ) when I just thought I was low because of a bad tum and just trusted that they knew what they were doing.

Again so sorry for the length of this, I guess I could of skipped some :blush:


----------



## 080509

Congratulations! That must of been really scary, i know they can say sugars can go a little better towards the end but i ever had to reduce mine in my previous pregnancies, i'm so glad you did stay in for the monitoring and they got your LO out nice and safe xx thanks for sharing, if i do need to reduce towards the end i will definitley not be leaving the hospital without a baby! xxx


----------



## 080509

I just feel like giving up! Can get my breakfast and lunch reading normal but after evening meal is a fail every single night.
Usually this is what happens:
Inject then eat meal. 1hour later around 6mmol
2hours later around 8 mmol
before bed (so around 5 hours later) around 12mmol.

I'm having my basal around 6pm each night. I've tried going low carb, high carb low fat, high carb high fat, none is working. I went evening meal free and my before bed reading was 5mmol, so its clearly that evening meal! I don't know what to do to sort this out? DSN just said carry on with it, but i can't keep going to bed with a reading of 12 and above every night, thats bad enough not being pregnant, but in pregnancy its a bloody no go isn't it?!

Also, i take 8 units of levemir at night as basal. My morning reading is between 7 and 8mmol. If i increase i go hypo twice at night, again DSN just said theres nothing i can do, and to keep my fasting at 8mmol because hypoing isn't good which i know. Its the dawn phenomenon i suspect but theres no info anywhere about type one and this, its all about diet control GD!


----------



## kcmichelle

Ugghhh I really feel for you. There's nothing more frustrating then having high sugars. But it sounds like you're doing all you can. My sugars have been super weird. First continually low then they started going much higher then normal. Kinda of like you between a 7 and 12 at times. My cold turned to bronchitis and I ended up breaking a rib from the cough. I'm just grateful I have enough time to heal before due date. 
If it makes you feel any better my sugars were always between 6 and 9 with my first no matter what I did. And he was super healthy, a normal weight and no seizures. My second my sugars were practically perfect and he was low birth weight with very low sugars when born. Go figure!lol


----------



## 080509

Oh no i hope you feel better soon, that sounds painful! How long do you have to go til your due date? i've still not gotten round to doing a ticker lol, i will be 15 weeks tomorrow so it feels like ages to go yet! I can't wait til we start buying though.

My first was 8lb 6 and my second was 7lb1, with my second i did have a few iffy numbers but rarely double figures, my first had low bloods though even though all my readings were below 6mmol for the last few weeks, its so random lol.


----------



## kcmichelle

With my first I was induced at 37 weeks 4 days. Ending up being a c-section because I wouldn't dialate and the babies heart rate went up.

Second I had a planned c-section at the same 37.4 weks.

This one I have a scheduled c-section for exactly 38 weeks. Right now I'm just starting my 21st week. Due July 26th, c-section July 12th.


----------



## kellyrae

kcmichelle said:


> With my first I was induced at 37 weeks 4 days. Ending up being a c-section because I wouldn't dialate and the babies heart rate went up.
> 
> Second I had a planned c-section at the same 37.4 weks.
> 
> This one I have a scheduled c-section for exactly 38 weeks. Right now I'm just starting my 21st week. Due July 26th, c-section July 12th.

Hi there, if you don't mind me asking did you have the steroids before the section with your elective? I'm booked in for mine on 28th May and they are keeping me in for 2 days before hand due to the steroids apparently having an effect on blood sugars??? Is this the case and is it quite drastic or is it just precaution?

Sorry for all the questions :flower:


----------



## 080509

Just had the worst hypo in ages :( i don't know why but my requirements seem to of dropped since i had the sickness bug last monday, i've been eating normally the past 3 days so i could understand if i was hardly eating but ive had to cut back my levemir and also my novorapid. 
It took me 45minutes to get my blood above 4mmol this afternoon, and 110g of sugar, thats a ridiculous amount! I tested so much, highest i went was a 9mmol 1 hour after all the sugar, it just wasn't coming up at all. I was on my own in the house so was really cacking it incase i passed out. Tested a few times after that (this was now 5 hours ago) and highest i've gone apart from the 9mmol is 8.5mmol 2 hours after. 110g of sugar is extreme, they say 10g of sugar should push us up 3mmol, so i should of been around 30mmol, i'm glad i didn't correct thinking i would shoot up! I normally only need 20g to get me out of a hypo. :S


----------



## 080509

I don't know if this is normal but in the last few days i've had to half my insulin. I was on approx 1u per 10g of carbs, but today i had 2 slices of toast (so 40g in total) did 2u of insulin and 1hour later was 6.9mmol, 15minutes later 3.4mmol.
I've had to put my basal down to 5units.

Just had a large lunch today consisting of lots of carbs, had 2 units for it (would usually have 5-6units for what i had) and 1hour later 4.8mmol.

I'm 15 weeks along now, i thought insulin requirements got worse in 2nd tri.
I'm obviously thinking the worst has happened. UK ladies does this warrant an extra scan? i don't have any appointments until 9th April and thats just the midwife usual appointment, my scan/diabetes appt is 19th april.

I'm going to be ringing DSN tomorrow (was meant to be ringing today but not had chance so no doubt will be lectured tomorrow!!) doubt i will get anywhere as she doesn't listen to me but i dont know i'm just paranoid.


----------



## kcmichelle

> Hi there, if you don't mind me asking did you have the steroids before the section with your elective? I'm booked in for mine on 28th May and they are keeping me in for 2 days before hand due to the steroids apparently having an effect on blood sugars??? Is this the case and is it quite drastic or is it just precaution?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions :flower:

Hi Kelly! I didn't have anything beforehand. Actually I've never heard of having steroids before. Interesting. Although my doctor did say they will have me stay the night before so I could be hooked up to a sugar drip just incase my sugars went super low like the time before. That was a nightmare. I had no insulin the day before and I still couldn't keep my sugars above a 3.


----------



## kcmichelle

080509 said:


> Just had the worst hypo in ages :( i don't know why but my requirements seem to of dropped since i had the sickness bug last monday, i've been eating normally the past 3 days so i could understand if i was hardly eating but ive had to cut back my levemir and also my novorapid.
> It took me 45minutes to get my blood above 4mmol this afternoon, and 110g of sugar, thats a ridiculous amount! I tested so much, highest i went was a 9mmol 1 hour after all the sugar, it just wasn't coming up at all. I was on my own in the house so was really cacking it incase i passed out. Tested a few times after that (this was now 5 hours ago) and highest i've gone apart from the 9mmol is 8.5mmol 2 hours after. 110g of sugar is extreme, they say 10g of sugar should push us up 3mmol, so i should of been around 30mmol, i'm glad i didn't correct thinking i would shoot up! I normally only need 20g to get me out of a hypo. :S

That's so scary! I've had a few of those and they are not fun. Do you have a glucagon prescription? My doctor gave me one recently and said I was to give the glucagon shot should I have an extreme low like that again. It protects you just in case you pass out before you can get enough sugar in you.
One thing I've also learned is I never worry about the proper typical treatment for extreme lows. Screw that...pardon my language.:) What they recommend to increase sugars would have me passed out in no time. My last extreme sugar I had close to 200 grams of carb to raise me enough. And they say 10 - 20 should be enough. Not for me! Even with sugar dextrose tablets I need way more then recommended. Always have, even when not pregnant.

It's interesting how you and I are having a similar problem with lows and needing to reduce insulin so much. My last two pregnancies I never had to reduce. I just kept going up. From 14 - 20 weeks this time I've had to go way down. I'm just starting to get close to where I was pre 14 weeks now and I'm almost 22 weeks.


----------



## kellyrae

I was told today by my diabetes nurse and doctor that if i find myself reducing my insulin amounts at this stage i am to let them know as it could be a sign of something to do with my placenta, might be worth you mentioning it ladies to be on the safe side xx


----------



## kcmichelle

kellyrae said:


> I was told today by my diabetes nurse and doctor that if i find myself reducing my insulin amounts at this stage i am to let them know as it could be a sign of something to do with my placenta, might be worth you mentioning it ladies to be on the safe side xx

I had a scan a few weeks ago and thankfully placenta is fine. For me it has more to do with the three colds in a row I've been bombarded with. Usually I go high when sick but this time it's the opposite. But now that I'm on the mend, if for no reason at all my needs go down again I will def get looked at. I have another scan at 24 weeks, then 28 weeks. Then one every week from 32 weeks on.


----------



## kellyrae

Glad its fine, I've never heard of it being a problem myself but glad they did so I can at least be aware of it :) hope you feel better soon, colds are hell when diabetic never mind pregnant aswell xx


----------



## 080509

Thanks, i've not had this problem in my first two pregnancies but it seems since i had the norovirus last monday, even though i'm recovered (aside from the cold/throat part of it) and i'm eating near normal to what i was before, i've tried ringing DSN again today but its a nightmare getting hold of them, i phone their main number and have to ask for a call back, and they call back between 2-6 hours later and i always miss them phoning or have one of my LO's screaming, then i can't get another call back to the next day. I know this can happen towards the end as with my last baby the morning of my induction i hadn't had any basal in me for 24 hours or any novorapid with food and my bloods were 3.4mmol! I don't know if that was just a one off but i'm glad they induced me there and then, the placenta was normal though so i don't think there were any problems.
Feels like so long til my next scan, 4 1/2 weeks!
x


----------



## 080509

Another bad hypo, i don't even know what to inject anymore :(


----------



## 080509

Sorry to keep hacking at this thread, i can't sleep right now as i'm scared of it dropping :(

Does anyone have anxiety over hypos? I suffer with this every single day, i feel it makes me a rubbish mum as once i've had my novorapid, i'm too scared to go out or generally be alone with my kids. I dread when my OH goes to work as i'm so scared of passing out, i probably over test my blood sugar which i get moaned at saying i'm costing the NHS etc. Sometimes i'm panicking that much its low as the symptoms of panic can be similar to hypos (shaking/fast heartbeat etc) and i will test and its normal, i then feel like a right nut. This is every single meal. I feel like just going carb free so i don't have to inject novorapid. I don't panic that much when i'm just on my basal. 
Again it took aload of sugar to get me out of this hypo tonight, my levels then went to 14mmol. I've corrected but can't sleep now as i'm worried it will drop again.


----------



## kcmichelle

I'm very fortunate because I always tend to wake up when going low. Worse case scenario, your liver will kick in when sleeping to get you out of the low. Only problem is then you'll rebound and have a really high sugar.

Do you have dextrose tablets? I find they really help me. Those and cranberry juice.
Hope your lows start to ease soon. :(


----------



## 080509

I'm still high and its 1:20am, i've had another unit to try and bring me down but i'm stuck at 13mmol now. It just seems like it takes so long for the sugar to get me out of a hypo lately. Sorry for rambling, i'm so shattered and just want to sleep lol, but i don't want to stay high like this, i'm worried for our babies sake, and also i know its not good for me being this high too.


----------



## 080509

I'm down to 9.4 now, all i can say is thank goodness, and thats coming from someone who rarely saw anything above 7mmol in my last pregnancy! I feel like a failure at all this sometimes.


----------



## kcmichelle

I know that guilty feeling. When I get a high it always worries me. But I reassure myself because they don't stay there. I'm glad you're slowly going down. I'm bad at giving too much fast acting to get higher sugars down. Then I always pay the price and go low. But at night I try not to do this. During the day it's easier to control. Hope you can get some sleep. MY LO is so wound up right now and it's almost midnight. I fear I'll be up half the night as well. :(


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> I'm down to 9.4 now, all i can say is thank goodness, and thats coming from someone who rarely saw anything above 7mmol in my last pregnancy! I feel like a failure at all this sometimes.

Just a thought to try help you with the amounts of insulin you may need to take.....I don't know what blood testing machine you have but theres quite alot out there that you can set to your needs like an insulin pump does but its just a blood machine that advises you on insulin to take per meal depending on your blood sugars at the time etc.....may be worth looking into and asking your dsn.....:hugs: or you could go on to diabetes.co.uk I have noticed lots of info on this site about them, you can apply for free ones I think

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes_care/blood_glucose_monitor_guide.html

I had the Accu chek aviva expert.....does everything my pump does apart from pump the insulin through.....hope this helps

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/promotions/freestyle-insulinx.html?ref=fb 

This is the free insulinx which does this aswell


----------



## 080509

Thankyou both, well i made it through the night on 30minutes sleep! Blood sugars at 7am were 5.7, and haven't gone over 7 all day. I haven't eaten alot today mainly because i'm worried of highs again, and i think all that last night has shaken me abit.
I think i do need to reduce the carbs for my evening meal, so i can have less novorapid.
I spoke to my dsn today, and she wasn't very sympathetic, i told her i'm worried about suddenly having to half my insulin (incase something is wrong with the baby) and she just said well if thats the case nothing can be done anyway (i'm 16 weeks tomorrow) i know thats the truth but it still hurt abit, i think i can't wait til i'm into 3rd tri as if something was wrong baby could be evicted, but i've along way to go so i just need to not stress i guess.

Just goes to show each pregnancy can be so different, i think i prefered my major sickness in my first pregnancy to all these readings, it was less stressful and at least the sickness isn't bad for the baby.

I'm currently using the insulinx and had it programmed to 1u per 10g, but since its all gone abit haywire i've had to reduce to 1u per 25g, seems really weird, i currently use 1unit to lower my sugars by approx 3mmol, sometimes this works less at night though with being less active.

Thanks again for the advice, i hope you are doing ok today xx


----------



## pickle76

Hi all,

Have been trying to catch up on all your news and sorry you're having a rough time 080509. Really hope things level off again for you and all is well with LO.

Well the reason I've been AWOL is that I've had my baby! 34+2 and a planned c section brought forward. The baby was doing fine but with our history and the fact that this one was measuring big too with excess amniotic fluid, they thought it was safer to get him out early while the going was good. Was in hospital for 2 days before having steroids (was someone asking about this? If so I'll answer any questions I can) then for 4 days after section. LO was in NICU for 2 weeks but only because he was early and needed a bit of support with his breathing, and did brilliantly every day. We brought him home on Sunday and life has been crazy ever since.

I'm not online that much at mo but if anyone wants to ask about my experiences and diabetes stuff before/during/after birth I'll try to help. Not that I'm an expert or have it sorted, but I always found it helpful to hear about other's experiences especially when they're recent. 

Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## kellyrae

pickle76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been trying to catch up on all your news and sorry you're having a rough time 080509. Really hope things level off again for you and all is well with LO.
> 
> Well the reason I've been AWOL is that I've had my baby! 34+2 and a planned c section brought forward. The baby was doing fine but with our history and the fact that this one was measuring big too with excess amniotic fluid, they thought it was safer to get him out early while the going was good. Was in hospital for 2 days before having steroids (was someone asking about this? If so I'll answer any questions I can) then for 4 days after section. LO was in NICU for 2 weeks but only because he was early and needed a bit of support with his breathing, and did brilliantly every day. We brought him home on Sunday and life has been crazy ever since.
> 
> I'm not online that much at mo but if anyone wants to ask about my experiences and diabetes stuff before/during/after birth I'll try to help. Not that I'm an expert or have it sorted, but I always found it helpful to hear about other's experiences especially when they're recent.
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok xxx

Hi there, good to hear it all went well for you!! It was me who was asking about the steroids, I'm booked in for an elective end of may, they have asked me to go into hospital 2 days prior for steroids and to stay in as they can have quite an effect on blood sugars...did the steroids make too much of a rise in your sugars?
I'm going in at 38 weeks but they still like to give the steroids incase of breathing problems....although I have a strange feeling I may go into labour before hand like with my first :flower:


----------



## 080509

pickle76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been trying to catch up on all your news and sorry you're having a rough time 080509. Really hope things level off again for you and all is well with LO.
> 
> Well the reason I've been AWOL is that I've had my baby! 34+2 and a planned c section brought forward. The baby was doing fine but with our history and the fact that this one was measuring big too with excess amniotic fluid, they thought it was safer to get him out early while the going was good. Was in hospital for 2 days before having steroids (was someone asking about this? If so I'll answer any questions I can) then for 4 days after section. LO was in NICU for 2 weeks but only because he was early and needed a bit of support with his breathing, and did brilliantly every day. We brought him home on Sunday and life has been crazy ever since.
> 
> I'm not online that much at mo but if anyone wants to ask about my experiences and diabetes stuff before/during/after birth I'll try to help. Not that I'm an expert or have it sorted, but I always found it helpful to hear about other's experiences especially when they're recent.
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok xxx

Congrats!! So glad to hear all went okay, you must be so proud xxxx


----------



## Rosie2806

kellyrae said:


> kcmichelle said:
> 
> 
> With my first I was induced at 37 weeks 4 days. Ending up being a c-section because I wouldn't dialate and the babies heart rate went up.
> 
> Second I had a planned c-section at the same 37.4 weks.
> 
> This one I have a scheduled c-section for exactly 38 weeks. Right now I'm just starting my 21st week. Due July 26th, c-section July 12th.
> 
> Hi there, if you don't mind me asking did you have the steroids before the section with your elective? I'm booked in for mine on 28th May and they are keeping me in for 2 days before hand due to the steroids apparently having an effect on blood sugars??? Is this the case and is it quite drastic or is it just precaution?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Kellyrae, I had the steriods before induction was started at 37.5, and they kept me on the sliding scale and heart monitor afterwards because they said the steriods can send your sugars really high, they had been really low previously, my sugars didn't go high though as the sliding scale was so effective. I was the same as you I had a C Section because of the babies heartrate only hers was going lower each time I had a contraction x


----------



## Rosie2806

Oh sorry it was Kcmichelle who had the C Section because of babies heart rate x


----------



## Rosie2806

Kcmichelle and kellyrae if you get time (it is a bit long) please read my post on why my little girl was brought early - because of consistently low blood sugars, I just want to highlight how important it is to mention it and nag them if it does ever happen to you, as I also had a scan and was told my placenta looked fine but that it was too early to tell as the damage wouldn't show up straight away, I'm just so glad I went on my gut feelings and that my boyfriend pestered them making them keep me in x


----------



## kcmichelle

Pickle congrats!! I'm so happy your lo is home now and healthy!!!!

Rosie thank you for your post above. My diabetic doctor has also told me that consistent lows are not good. Thankfully now that I'm over my bronchitis I have been right on target. But it's something I'm going to be very careful about. My scan a few weeks ago showed the placenta high and in great condition thankfully! I'll be having more scans and this is something they'll be keeping a close eye on, especially because of my age.
With my last pregnancy the extreme lows only started the last two days before I had my c-section. But had that started happening earlier I probably would of had to give birth much earlier then 37 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed that I can go to the planned 38 weeks without the same problem.

Rosie I just read your post a few pages back. How scary and thank you again because it will make me even more insistent if I start to go low again. It makes sense that consistently low sugars could affect the babies heart rate. I'm so glad everything worked out well for you in the end. You must be so busy with your new little bundle of joy! :)


----------



## pickle76

kellyrae said:


> pickle76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Have been trying to catch up on all your news and sorry you're having a rough time 080509. Really hope things level off again for you and all is well with LO.
> 
> Well the reason I've been AWOL is that I've had my baby! 34+2 and a planned c section brought forward. The baby was doing fine but with our history and the fact that this one was measuring big too with excess amniotic fluid, they thought it was safer to get him out early while the going was good. Was in hospital for 2 days before having steroids (was someone asking about this? If so I'll answer any questions I can) then for 4 days after section. LO was in NICU for 2 weeks but only because he was early and needed a bit of support with his breathing, and did brilliantly every day. We brought him home on Sunday and life has been crazy ever since.
> 
> I'm not online that much at mo but if anyone wants to ask about my experiences and diabetes stuff before/during/after birth I'll try to help. Not that I'm an expert or have it sorted, but I always found it helpful to hear about other's experiences especially when they're recent.
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok xxx
> 
> Hi there, good to hear it all went well for you!! It was me who was asking about the steroids, I'm booked in for an elective end of may, they have asked me to go into hospital 2 days prior for steroids and to stay in as they can have quite an effect on blood sugars...did the steroids make too much of a rise in your sugars?
> I'm going in at 38 weeks but they still like to give the steroids incase of breathing problems....although I have a strange feeling I may go into labour before hand like with my first :flower:Click to expand...

Hi,

Well I didn't actually have any high blood sugars whilst having the steroids because the sliding scale worked - a bit too well! There were 2 stages to the sliding scale. I'm on a pump too, and there was a crossover of 6 hours where I had to leave my pump on but they'd started the sliding scale after having the first dose of steriods. This first stage was just an insulin drip, not glucose too which was later. I kept telling them I was worried about hypos during this crossover time, as it was too soon for the steroids to have kicked in, but I was basically on double the insulin! They assured me it would work and would be waking me every hour through the night for me to check my blood sugar. I had 4 hypos in 3 hours and would have been more but I kept eating to keep my blood sugar up. I kept insisting that they put me on the lower rate to stop the hypos, but they said that because my blood sugar wasn't going under 3 then I had to be left on the rate I was on! Had an argument at 3am with one of the docs who later agreed - after another hypo- that they would turn it down. After that my sugars were between 4 and 7. Think they finally realised I knew what I needed! Then the second stage was overnight the night before my section, where I had to fast from midnight. The sliding scale was then insulin AND glucose. I wasn't allowed to treat hypos with food or drink but was allowed hypo stop gel which I used a couple of. I think they would turn the glucose up if you didn't do that. So sorry for the essay, but wanted to say that you need to be strong in saying what you need and staying in control as much as you can. Once the adjustment had been made the sliding scale worked but I was definitely having more insulin overall. So without it I think I would have seen a rise in my blood sugar as the steroids kicked in. Just make sure you take lots of hypo treatments (I used jelly babies and had orange juice and hypo-stop gel as back-ups), as by the time you feel hypo and have rung the bell for a nurse and they've gone off to find you something etc etc - you can see how long it would take to treat a hypo during the 1st stage where you're still wearing your pump and you may not be on a glucose drip too.

Your hospital may do things differently but wanted to let you know how things worked for me. Try not to worry. It was fine overall and the staff were brilliant. Just be prepared practically, and in speaking up. Hope all goes well for you when the time comes xx


----------



## kellyrae

Thanks for that Pickle!! Much appreciated, I will be very much aware now, I have spoken about keeping my pump on whilst in hospital and my doc has said I can choose weather i keep it on or go onto a sliding scale, so I agreed to the sliding scale whilst I have the c-section and a while after but before hand I would like to control it myself, I had a bit of a nightmare with nurses and my blood sugars with my first baby and just prefer to do it my way, my diabetic team are happy with me doing it, best do a good job now haha


----------



## pickle76

kellyrae said:


> Thanks for that Pickle!! Much appreciated, I will be very much aware now, I have spoken about keeping my pump on whilst in hospital and my doc has said I can choose weather i keep it on or go onto a sliding scale, so I agreed to the sliding scale whilst I have the c-section and a while after but before hand I would like to control it myself, I had a bit of a nightmare with nurses and my blood sugars with my first baby and just prefer to do it my way, my diabetic team are happy with me doing it, best do a good job now haha

That was exactly what I wanted too! And at least it worked out that I did get to do that. I wanted to be in control as much as poss but realised that the sliding scale would be sensible during and just after section. I'm not good on morphine and find I lose hours at a time lol. Really hope it works well for you too xx


----------



## 080509

I feel like giving up, i've had one day where my readings have all been below 8 in this pregnancy, one day that is all. I just don't know what to do anymore :(


----------



## 080509

Had to increase insulin and now i can relax! i was starting to worry why i was having to decrease, no idea what happened for that 2 weeks but sort of glad im at the resistant stage now lol. All numbers been in single figures and i've cut out all high GI foods now, finally some improvement! 
Bought a doppler and heard bub's heartbeat which was lovely.
Wish i'd of ignored the DSN all along, she basically drummed it into me to eat aload of fruit etc, told me to eat weetabix/shredded wheat and it just wasn't working! So now having porridge with almonds for breakfast, sandwich or soup for lunch and something different for evening meal, with the odd snack in between.


----------



## 080509

Happy easter everyone! Kids got a stash of eggs, we got them a couple each and my parents bought them loads!! Avoiding temptation to break into the creme eggs.. but i bought myself some 85% cocoa choc which is 3.7g sugar per 25g bar, so half a bar had no effect on me :)
Been feeling baby move properly for the first time last night, and feeling wriggles as i write this. 

I hope everyone is well, thread is quiet lately so i hope everyone is just busy preparing for baby or seeing to other little ones and i hope everyone is doing okay. xxx


----------



## kcmichelle

Happy Easter! Glad to see things are good for you 080509. I still have the odd reading where I'm like what happened??? But I seem to be needing more insulin. My appetite is also back full force since I'm over all my colds and viruses. Guess I'm eating more and needing more insulin. Now to stay away from the Easter chocolate.....:)


----------



## 080509

i had a little bit but tested before bed and was ok, but i hypo'd in the night off my basal! I've no idea what to do because when i reduce my morning/pre breakfast reading is high.

I seem to be entering insulin resistance, one slice of cheese on toast send my levels at 12.6, thats with 4units, last week 1 unit was sending me hypo at 45minutes, how strange! I'm not ill either.. x


----------



## kcmichelle

You may be just needing more insulin now. For one piece of bread I need at least 6 units. Also I find I'm really bad at not rotating my injection sites enough. My doctor feels I'm absorbing slower and that's why I'm often up an hour after a meal but back to normal or low a few hours later. It's so frustrating how things can change so quickly.


----------



## 080509

I've upped it even more today and all my readings (except breakfast whrre i just had 2 eggs) have been 12mmol! This is bizarre i don't remember being so resistant soon last time, i guess all pregnancies are different. I had 30g carbs for dinner and had 5units (upped from 3units) and still 12mmol! Feel so guilty but i know its hormones and such :S xx


----------



## kcmichelle

You're doing the right thing by slowly increasing though. Maybe try an extra few units tomorrow. My insulin did a big jump shortly after my first trimester. Now it's increasing again at 23 weeks. An english muffin with peanut butter was about 6 units pre pregnancy. Now it's 12. Add jam and I need 16.


----------



## 080509

I think i was on 18units for 1 piece of toast at 38 weeks with my last baby, but i was in my honeymoon period (was slower onset type 1) My pancreas has fully packed in now lol, so i dread to think how much i will be on by the end this time. I wasn't resistant at all to insulin outside of pregnancy, i always needed small amounts for things, so its weird having big amounts to inject. I hope you are doing well xx


----------



## kcmichelle

The hardest part for me is going back to little after the baby comes. Last pregnancy I was up to 80 units of night time. Typically I'm 28. Almost triple by the end! I didn't even need insulin for 2 days after my last. I'm doing good. Just found out yesterday we're having a girl! I'm so excited. But then my 13 year old ended up having a grand mal seizure at school. It was his first seizure ever so it was pretty scary. But he seems fine now. Just a waiting game to see if it happens again. I never went from one high to a low so fast in my life. I literally just stepped out of the ultrasound when I got the call.


----------



## 080509

I'm so sorry to hear that, i bet you were really shaken up when you heard what had happened, fingers crossed it won't happen again :hugs:
Thats lovely you found out you are having a girl! We are still on the fence as to whether to find out the gender, my partner really wants to but i'm half and half, i think we probably will though as we want to buy clothes etc! My 20 week scan will be 2 weeks today.

I feel as though i've not made enough effort this time round, i've been told i'm doing the best i can but i've often over treated hypos (and ended up with readings of 14mmol) today is the first day in a while i've had non diabetic readings, i've had 2 hypos today and managed to keep good readings but it just seems as though i either have to be high, or have hypos, i can't seem to keep lovely 4-7mmol readings at all without hypoing. Its a difficult balancing act, i've really hit resistance now but at least i'm not going hypo at thr 45minute mark of eating which is a relief! x


----------



## 080509

I've just gotten my letters through for my extra growth scans, i have one at 28 weeks, one at 32 weeks and one at 38 weeks! I'm abit confused as normally type 1's and type 2's are induced at 38 weeks, with my last pregnancy my growth scan was at 36 weeks (they booked my induction for 38 weeks then) i'm just wondering if they've made a mistake as i'm not wanting to go over 38 weeks i'm scared of my placenta failing or something since my control was rubbish in the early weeks x


----------



## LouisaC

Hi,

I really need to hear some success stories. 

Had my 28 week growth scan a few weeks ago and was told that baby was already measuring 3lb 4oz! (97 percentile) (and when all the apps etc have been predicting that baby was approx 2.5lb and the size of a chinese cabbage) 

So as you can imagine, I'm now worrying about how big baby will be when delivered - does anyone have any ideas on whether these scans are accurate? I'm really hoping that they're not! - but then can't imagine why they would do them if they were likely to be wrong. :shrug:


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really need to hear some success stories.
> 
> Had my 28 week growth scan a few weeks ago and was told that baby was already measuring 3lb 4oz! (97 percentile) (and when all the apps etc have been predicting that baby was approx 2.5lb and the size of a chinese cabbage)
> 
> So as you can imagine, I'm now worrying about how big baby will be when delivered - does anyone have any ideas on whether these scans are accurate? I'm really hoping that they're not! - but then can't imagine why they would do them if they were likely to be wrong. :shrug:

Hi LouiseC, I had my 28 week scan a few weeks ago and they told me she was measuring 2 weeks ahead but not to worry too much as it may be just growth spurt and will level out in the next few weeks, my midwife measured me again yesterday and she said i was at 32 weeks so seems to be the case, I have another scan next tuesday for my 32 week growth scan so fingers crossed she not getting too big, I guess its just a waiting game to see if she levels out or carries on growing? Have your blood sugars been ok? With my first she was predicted to be 10lbs at 38 weeks but I went in to labour at 36 weeks and she was 7lb 6oz so maybe not always the case these measurements are correct xx


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I really need to hear some success stories.
> 
> Had my 28 week growth scan a few weeks ago and was told that baby was already measuring 3lb 4oz! (97 percentile) (and when all the apps etc have been predicting that baby was approx 2.5lb and the size of a chinese cabbage)
> 
> So as you can imagine, I'm now worrying about how big baby will be when delivered - does anyone have any ideas on whether these scans are accurate? I'm really hoping that they're not! - but then can't imagine why they would do them if they were likely to be wrong. :shrug:
> 
> Hi LouiseC, I had my 28 week scan a few weeks ago and they told me she was measuring 2 weeks ahead but not to worry too much as it may be just growth spurt and will level out in the next few weeks, my midwife measured me again yesterday and she said i was at 32 weeks so seems to be the case, I have another scan next tuesday for my 32 week growth scan so fingers crossed she not getting too big, I guess its just a waiting game to see if she levels out or carries on growing? Have your blood sugars been ok? With my first she was predicted to be 10lbs at 38 weeks but I went in to labour at 36 weeks and she was 7lb 6oz so maybe not always the case these measurements are correct xxClick to expand...

Hi Kellyrae, glad to hear that you've levelled off and that everything's going well. 

My sugars are a little bit higher than usual to be honest, but I was started on continuous glucose monitoring following a spate of really nasty hypos, so they have advised to run a little high. To be honest, I think the CGM is amazing at warning for hypos and am a little disappointed that it wasn't offered back in the 1st tri as it could have saved a lot of ambulance calls! :dohh:

Unfortunately I've had a MW appt today and have been told that I'm measuring 34 weeks!!! :nope: So it does look as though baby will be a 'little larger than average' shall we say??? Although I realise it could be excess fluid, fingers crossed it is! But I will have to wait until 32nd and 36th week scans to find out more.

Can't tell you how nice it was to read about your first - I need more stories like this!!!! lol 

How is the third trimester treating you? x


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I really need to hear some success stories.
> 
> Had my 28 week growth scan a few weeks ago and was told that baby was already measuring 3lb 4oz! (97 percentile) (and when all the apps etc have been predicting that baby was approx 2.5lb and the size of a chinese cabbage)
> 
> So as you can imagine, I'm now worrying about how big baby will be when delivered - does anyone have any ideas on whether these scans are accurate? I'm really hoping that they're not! - but then can't imagine why they would do them if they were likely to be wrong. :shrug:
> 
> Hi LouiseC, I had my 28 week scan a few weeks ago and they told me she was measuring 2 weeks ahead but not to worry too much as it may be just growth spurt and will level out in the next few weeks, my midwife measured me again yesterday and she said i was at 32 weeks so seems to be the case, I have another scan next tuesday for my 32 week growth scan so fingers crossed she not getting too big, I guess its just a waiting game to see if she levels out or carries on growing? Have your blood sugars been ok? With my first she was predicted to be 10lbs at 38 weeks but I went in to labour at 36 weeks and she was 7lb 6oz so maybe not always the case these measurements are correct xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Kellyrae, glad to hear that you've levelled off and that everything's going well.
> 
> My sugars are a little bit higher than usual to be honest, but I was started on continuous glucose monitoring following a spate of really nasty hypos, so they have advised to run a little high. To be honest, I think the CGM is amazing at warning for hypos and am a little disappointed that it wasn't offered back in the 1st tri as it could have saved a lot of ambulance calls! :dohh:
> 
> Unfortunately I've had a MW appt today and have been told that I'm measuring 34 weeks!!! :nope: So it does look as though baby will be a 'little larger than average' shall we say??? Although I realise it could be excess fluid, fingers crossed it is! But I will have to wait until 32nd and 36th week scans to find out more.
> 
> Can't tell you how nice it was to read about your first - I need more stories like this!!!! lol
> 
> How is the third trimester treating you? xClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you, try not to worry too much though, I know its not great but I would rather her be bigger than smaller :flower: thats just me looking on the bright side lol

Third tri is going ok, had a fair bit of laser on my eyes so far but hoping that will stop soon, my c-section is booked for the 28th May, I have a feeling I may go into natural labor before though, if I do I'm going to have a vbac hopefully, I wasnt a fan of the induction to be honest and ended up with an emcs in the end with my first, have you discussed the birth with your obs yet?

Apart from being uncomfy at night and the usual pregnancy symptoms its not too bad, resistance hasn't really made much of an appearance but i may not have noticed it this time as much because I'm on the pump, with all the little tweaks ive made its not too noticeable.....not too long to go now though, last stretch till we get there!!


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I really need to hear some success stories.
> 
> Had my 28 week growth scan a few weeks ago and was told that baby was already measuring 3lb 4oz! (97 percentile) (and when all the apps etc have been predicting that baby was approx 2.5lb and the size of a chinese cabbage)
> 
> So as you can imagine, I'm now worrying about how big baby will be when delivered - does anyone have any ideas on whether these scans are accurate? I'm really hoping that they're not! - but then can't imagine why they would do them if they were likely to be wrong. :shrug:
> 
> Hi LouiseC, I had my 28 week scan a few weeks ago and they told me she was measuring 2 weeks ahead but not to worry too much as it may be just growth spurt and will level out in the next few weeks, my midwife measured me again yesterday and she said i was at 32 weeks so seems to be the case, I have another scan next tuesday for my 32 week growth scan so fingers crossed she not getting too big, I guess its just a waiting game to see if she levels out or carries on growing? Have your blood sugars been ok? With my first she was predicted to be 10lbs at 38 weeks but I went in to labour at 36 weeks and she was 7lb 6oz so maybe not always the case these measurements are correct xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Kellyrae, glad to hear that you've levelled off and that everything's going well.
> 
> My sugars are a little bit higher than usual to be honest, but I was started on continuous glucose monitoring following a spate of really nasty hypos, so they have advised to run a little high. To be honest, I think the CGM is amazing at warning for hypos and am a little disappointed that it wasn't offered back in the 1st tri as it could have saved a lot of ambulance calls! :dohh:
> 
> Unfortunately I've had a MW appt today and have been told that I'm measuring 34 weeks!!! :nope: So it does look as though baby will be a 'little larger than average' shall we say??? Although I realise it could be excess fluid, fingers crossed it is! But I will have to wait until 32nd and 36th week scans to find out more.
> 
> Can't tell you how nice it was to read about your first - I need more stories like this!!!! lol
> 
> How is the third trimester treating you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, try not to worry too much though, I know its not great but I would rather her be bigger than smaller :flower: thats just me looking on the bright side lol
> 
> Third tri is going ok, had a fair bit of laser on my eyes so far but hoping that will stop soon, my c-section is booked for the 28th May, I have a feeling I may go into natural labor before though, if I do I'm going to have a vbac hopefully, I wasnt a fan of the induction to be honest and ended up with an emcs in the end with my first, have you discussed the birth with your obs yet?
> 
> Apart from being uncomfy at night and the usual pregnancy symptoms its not too bad, resistance hasn't really made much of an appearance but i may not have noticed it this time as much because I'm on the pump, with all the little tweaks ive made its not too noticeable.....not too long to go now though, last stretch till we get there!!Click to expand...

Hi,

I've not had the joy of discussing birth options yet, well not in any sort of depth anyways.

I did mention to my team that I was concerned at baby's size on my last ppt and was told that they've delivered bigger, to which my response was that they wouldn't be saying that if they were the one in labour! Funnily enough they didn't take that any further:haha: 

Although I can't help but think of the poor woman in Cheltenham who gave birth to the 15lb baby boy! Thank god for epidurals! 

From what I can gather, it seems pretty set that it'll be an induction at approx 38 weeks depending on the estimated weight at 36 weeks - wish I had a date to work to- telling friends and family that I'll have to wait to find out is so annoying - they live 180 miles away so want to get a hotel booked so that they can help. I did ask at my 20 week appt, but was just handed a booklet on induction and Caesarean section, the basic NHS 'How To' guide.

Is the laser treatment helping? 

I keep saying to my partner how weird it'll be to be responsible for a baby in 8 weeks. Part of me really can't wait to meet LO and get rid of the morning sickness/ BG worries/hypos + all the swelling and maybe, just maybe seeing my toes again! But then I think that I'll miss all those little kicks and things that atm are just mine and baby's - guess I'll just have to learn to share! 

I hope that if you get the chance, your VBAC is successful and things don't get too medicalised for you and your little girl - otherwise good luck on 28th! :thumbup:- looking forward to being kept awake at night by a baby rather than backache! :flower:

x


----------



## kellyrae

The laser has helped so far....I have another check up next week but the last one 3 weeks ago was fine and no changes so am hoping for the same next week too :flower:

Good luck to you too, its all worth it!!!


----------



## 080509

I'm not much help regarding size/scans but my diabetes (type 1) was undiagnosed in my first pregnancy, only at 35 weeks did i find out! And i'd had it a while as my midwife appts were showing glucose for a few weeks and i had aload of ketones, my a1c at 36 weeks was 10%, my little boy was born weighing 8lb 6oz at 39 weeks, so not huge considering how uncontrolled i must of been! I had been measuring 4 weeks ahead with him since i was 25 weeks.
x


----------



## kcmichelle

Hi everyone. Been MIA for a bit, life got in the way.lol
080509 did you find out if your scan dates were off? My guess is the 38 week one should be 36. I know mine always were 28, 32 & 36. Same with this pregnancy. Let us know!

Hi Louisa! My scans were a little off with my last pregnancy. I wasn't measuring super huge though. Approx 50th percentile but then he was born a little over 5 pounds at 37.4 weeks. Even doctors were surprised. So it is possible he'll be smaller then what measured. But if your scans continue high they'll probably have you deliver around the 37 week mark or so. My first son was measuring a little bigger and was 7.7 at 37 weeks. 
I was told typically the tighter your control, the smaller the baby. But we all know that doesn't always happen. So many other factors such as genetics, mothers size and diet etc....IMO as long as the baby is under 10 pounds that seems to be the norm anyways.

Kelly I hope the lasers are almost done! I had those so many times in the past and I have to admit I would not want to go through that while pregnant. It wasn't the most pleasant experience for me. But I had very aggresive retinopathy at a young age. Approx 1800 lasers per session for many months. But without them the doctor said I would of been blind by 21. I was very lucky. I'm also very fortunate that I havn't needed any laser treatments since the age of 26. Almost 18 years with no problems at all.


----------



## 080509

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and she said to me "don't worry they may even book you in for next day induction" eeek! Or they might book my induction at my earlier growth scan? I hope so! xx


----------



## kcmichelle

Oh wow, guess it will be a surprise booking then! That would probably freak me out a bit too. It was like that for my first pregnancy. A waiting game until they said it's time. I have to admit it's a big relief with the last pregnancy and this one knowing what day. But then again I was induced first pregnancy. The last one & this one are planned c-sections.


----------



## 080509

When do you find out your c-section date? I bet thats nice because you can really count down the dates til your meet your baby! 
I've had 2 inductions, my first was at 39 weeks, and my second was at 38 weeks, my second really wasn't for coming out, it might be different in the UK with induction methods but they use some weird pessary to try and ripen the cervix, and if it works then they break the waters and put us on the pitocin drip if needed. My first induction was a very long labour but worked quickly, my second induction took 3 days to get started, in the end they realised the pessary was useless, broke my waters and DS was born within a hour, so that was quite positive. 

I've got my scan next friday and i really can't wait! I've felt pretty rough lately, pains, aching, headaches etc, so its something to really look forward to.
I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## kcmichelle

The last 2 weeks is the first time since becoming pregnant that I've really started feeling great. So hopefully you're almost at that point as well. I'm just hoping it lasts for me. No swelling body okay! I keep trying to tell it that.:)

My c-section was booked at 12 weeks. They book early at my clinic but nothing is ever in stone. They always book around 38 weeks with the assumption no complications come up.


----------



## LouisaC

I've been told that I'll find out the induction date at my 36 week scan, but I imagine it'll be different for a planned C-section.

080509 - Its scary to think that you'll only have 24 hours notice. Thing is, it could end up being a blessing- I imagine that I'll not be able to sleep for days before induction - so at least you'll be rested and hospital bags and everything will already be packed by 38 weeks. I hope you feel better soon - for me the best trimester by far has been the third one - but it'll all be worth it when bub is in your arms! 

Kcmichelle - did they give you steroids before induction at 37 weeks? I know that 37 weeks is full term, so technically they shouldn't need them, but I've also heard that they like to be sure. Has anyone heard of being induced before 37 weeks or do they just revert straight to C-section once baby has reached full term?

I think that all the hypos/corrections that I've had have affected the baby's growth if I'm honest - my last HbA1c was 31 (on the new scale) (5.0 on the old scale) so I think that it must be the amount of lucozade that I've had to swallow that's done it. :nope:


----------



## 080509

Thanks both of you xx
I've felt a little bit better today! Kept my numbers normal aswell, i'm also at my half way point today if i get an induction at 38 weeks, i'm so excited now, i sure will have my hands full lol!
Got to sort out my eldests nursery next week, left it so late! But its only like a little playgroup thing so i think they can be signed up quite close to september, so should be okay hopefully!

How are you both today? Keep getting cravings for weetabix/cereals which otherwise would be healthy for me but i can't keep my bloods normal when i have them, so they are going to have to be off the menu for now :( typical when something like sausages/high fat seems wayyy better for me right now than a lovely bowl of cereal lol. 

Insulin has gone up again, i'm sure our baby is having a mammoth growth spurt this past fortnight, its gone up now to 4units per 10g, keep panicking about hypos i just need to chillout! xx


----------



## kcmichelle

Louisa no steroids for me before induction. But I was told if I had to have the baby earlier then 36 weeks then most likely I would. With my first pregnancy they never let diabetics go to 38 weeks. It was always during the 37th. But that was 14 years ago and things seemed to of changed here. But the induction turned into an emergency c-section because I wouldn't dilate enough and babies heart rate went too high. Second pregnancy they said I could try induction again but suggested c-section since I was in my forties and had mild kidney disease. I agreed. I actually didn't mind my c-sections. I healed really fast. This time I have little choice since last two were both c-sections.


----------



## LouisaC

Thanks, its nice to be able to actually get things straight in my own head - my consultant is good, but the answer is always that we'll wait and see - doesn't give you much chance to actually think about what may/may not happen. 

I have my next scan coming up next week, so hopefully they will reveal a bit more of the picture for me.

Good luck with the weetabix cravings - mine at the minute is milk - yum! :mamafy:


----------



## 080509

Although i've never had a c/s, i wouldn't mind a planned section, i think it would be nice on the day going in knowing for sure your baby will be born within a couple of hours or so, can i just ask how long after the section can you get up and walk? I've had an epidural with my first baby so i couldn't walk for around 9 hours after he was born but obviously with the c/s theres the sugery/cut, sorry i sound like a complete novice don't i Lol! My friend has just had her second section and she was on a day out on day 4, i don't know if thats pushing it abit but i guess everyones healing times vary? I'm just worried if i need a c/s how i will get my little one to nursery as he starts 2 days before my due date (so all being well im induced/baby is born at the 38-39 week mark) i'm wondering how i will walk the walk to his nursery. Probably panicking i know.


I've decided to ditch the weetabix :( love them so much!! Had pitta bread with cheese in for breakfast the past 2 mornings and my 1 hour readings have been 6.2 and 8.2, they then drop a little so i think i will have to stick with this, its a set amount of carb so makes it more likely to get a good reading, my little ones love weetabix so i will just make them for them and try not to steal it! haha!


----------



## kellyrae

080509....I had an emcs with my first and she was born at 21:27 and I was up walking a little the following morning around 0800, but I was also pushed around in a wheelchair for some of that day, but the day after that I was walking everywhere myself, slowly and steady though :)


----------



## 080509

Aww brill that gives me hope! xxx


----------



## 080509

Can i just ask has anyone had the detailed heart scan? i've seen about it online, i mentioned it to my consultant at my 12 week scan appointment and he just said "we can do" but how do i go about getting it? I have my 20 week anomaly scan friday, with my other two i didn't have the heart scan as i didn't know anything about it/hadn't heard of it! Is it common to have it done? Who should i ask? Thanks ladies x


----------



## 080509

Bloods have been non diabetic today, so happy! Haven't gone over 5.3, but then again i haven't had hardly any carbs!! I know i can't do carb free days much throughout pregnancy but its so nice to see the low readings on my meter!! I'm bloody going atkins style after bubs is here lol


----------



## 080509

I spoke too soon! Just as i was typing that (well just after) i started to feel really bleurgh, tested and i was 1.8! off my basal!! I never go low on basal (well sometimes 3.8 lowest) i even ate abit of pitta bread a hour before, only a tiny bit but i thought since ive not had any novorapid today.. anyway i only went and pushed it up to 15.9!! I had 8 jelly babies, didn't think i'd over done that! feel like i can't win!


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Can i just ask has anyone had the detailed heart scan? i've seen about it online, i mentioned it to my consultant at my 12 week scan appointment and he just said "we can do" but how do i go about getting it? I have my 20 week anomaly scan friday, with my other two i didn't have the heart scan as i didn't know anything about it/hadn't heard of it! Is it common to have it done? Who should i ask? Thanks ladies x

I had a detailed heart scan with my first, my obs and diabetic team just automatically made me an appointment, I just thought it was the normal for diabetic mums......this was 2 years ago, my daughter was diagnosed at 6 weeks old with a heart defect (asd) which wasn't picked up on the scan, but I think they do them around the 20 week mark to make sure the chambers have developed properly.....I had one at 20 weeks this time too, all was well but like I say the defect my other little girl has wasn't detected until she was 6 weeks old, hope this helps a little, I didn't realize though that you would have to request a heart scan I just presumed your team would organize it...they requested it and I received an appointment through the post.


----------



## LouisaC

I'd never been told about a detailed heart scan at all. I just figured that we got the 20 week anomaly scan - where I| know the tech looked at all the chambers of the heart, but nothing more than that.

Think I'll be asking some questions at my next appointment! 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> I'd never been told about a detailed heart scan at all. I just figured that we got the 20 week anomaly scan - where I| know the tech looked at all the chambers of the heart, but nothing more than that.
> 
> Think I'll be asking some questions at my next appointment!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!

This is another thread from b&b last year too, just made me look incase it was just my area that only did them or something :shrug:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...igh-risk-not-getting-detailed-heart-scan.html


----------



## 080509

Thanks hun, i've seen it alot online and on another diabetes forum but i was never offered it, i'm going to ask them friday at my 20 week scan if i can have it booked or something, it might put me at ease abit?!

Having a guilty day, i've not had chocolate or anything remotley nice in AGES! I ended up injecting aload of insulin and ate a twix bar, some weetabix and toast, just sick of being hungry/feeling weak from not having any nice food, my levels won't stay above 4.5! So i guess baby wise its not a problem just that i've had to test alot incase i have any major hypos. 

I hope you are both doing well, got a diabetes appt on the 30th they keep saying my levels are good but i look through my notes and the high ones stand out like a sore thumb! I had so many highs in first tri (readings between 13-18mmol) and i'm scared to get attached to the baby incase the worst happens, i know i need to get a grib and enjoy pregnancy, i've been feeling kicks which is amazing and since then i've started to feel love for him/her, must sound all weird but until then i wasn't excited or anything, bad mummy moment!!


----------



## kellyrae

Well had to have more eye laser today and he has booked me in every week until I give birth now :( not what I was expecting at all but if it must be it must be....he's hoping this will put an end to it for a while though.....I hope he's right!! 

HBA1c is 5.4 so really pleased with that although I feel like moving in to the bloody place at the moment, 3 times a week now I have to go to the hospital, be nice to be pregnant in peace for a couple of weeks!!


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> Well had to have more eye laser today and he has booked me in every week until I give birth now :( not what I was expecting at all but if it must be it must be....he's hoping this will put an end to it for a while though.....I hope he's right!!
> 
> HBA1c is 5.4 so really pleased with that although I feel like moving in to the bloody place at the moment, 3 times a week now I have to go to the hospital, be nice to be pregnant in peace for a couple of weeks!!

But it will all be worth it in the end! :hugs: I do feel for you though...maybe you could ask for your own parking space...I imagine the parking costs as much as the things bought for baby! But again, will be worth it, to be able to look at baby when she arrives! (on both counts) 

Plus its not too long until May 28th, 5 weeks left?

Congrats on the HbA1c! 

Good luck with the extra appointments:flower:


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> Well had to have more eye laser today and he has booked me in every week until I give birth now :( not what I was expecting at all but if it must be it must be....he's hoping this will put an end to it for a while though.....I hope he's right!!
> 
> HBA1c is 5.4 so really pleased with that although I feel like moving in to the bloody place at the moment, 3 times a week now I have to go to the hospital, be nice to be pregnant in peace for a couple of weeks!!
> 
> But it will all be worth it in the end! :hugs: I do feel for you though...maybe you could ask for your own parking space...I imagine the parking costs as much as the things bought for baby! But again, will be worth it, to be able to look at baby when she arrives! (on both counts)
> 
> Plus its not too long until May 28th, 5 weeks left?
> 
> Congrats on the HbA1c!
> 
> Good luck with the extra appointments:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, 5 weeks isn't too much longer and your completely right, its a small price to pay considering the amazing gift we get at the end :)


----------



## 080509

Just keep counting down those days, try and keep yourself occupied and the time will fly, once your LO is in your arms you will be so relieved xx


----------



## LouisaC

On that note, what have you all got planned to keep you occupied until D-day?

I've pretty much done the nursery and managed to occupy myself with washing and ironing bedding/curtains/terry nappies (I'll be using them instead of muslin squares for the extra absorbency) yesterday for 3 hours which helped pass the time. Boring I know! :nope:

I think I'll start washing baby's clothes after the next growth scan (on Thursday...eek!) 

I've started packing the hospital bag, but that's going slowly. 

Will just have to surrender to the perils of internet shopping, I guess! :happydance:

I guess we've always got May bank holidays to look forward to, with the extra time with DH etc :dohh:lol


----------



## 080509

We really need to get organised, we've got so far a new moses basket and umm.. thats is LOL!
We need to, get a little crib (or should say i want rather than need)
Get our youngest a bed for when the new baby is in the big cot
Clothes
New wardrobe
Other random bits and bobs!

We really need to move house but we can't until next year :( really need a bigger house but i guess for now we will just cram like sardines lol.

On a positive note we had our 20 week scan today, team blue!! :) was so lovely, and now i can look for boy things, we wasn't going to find out the gender but decided today we wanted to, i'm too impatient! x


----------



## kellyrae

congrats on team blue!!!

We are moving house in November so we will be sharing our bedroom with "Rosalie" until then...luckily its quite a big room.

We are more or less sorted really, not much else to get now, until she arrives and realise we don't have something haha

Hospital bag is done apart from my nightwear but we won't be sure how long our stay in hospital will be so hubby will be on mummy duties at home with our two year old :wacko:
I know he will be fine, It will be the first time I've been away from my daughter though :cry:

I will miss her like crazy!!

Hubby has promised to bring her every day to see me though, and when Rosalie arrives I'm sure I will be quite busy :)


----------



## 080509

Aww i'm sure she will be fine! I do trust my OH with them, he's actually the only person (aside from my mum) i feel happy leaving them with, he's quite chilled out and doesn't seem to mind at all when theres a screaming match lol!

We are in a 2 bed, so you can imagine! Currently its us and our youngest in our room, and our eldest in his own room, so i think when our new baby is here we will probably try and put our youngest and eldest together, and new baby in with us, i can imagine us all in our room at some point though! Half the time they won't sleep in their own beds! lol!
32 weeks already?! Has it gone fast or slow for you? The last few weeks seem to of gone quick for me but first tri was so difficult with the sugars, my levels were terrible! xx


----------



## 080509

Was very surprised to see babys weight was also just a tiny bit under average, was surprised thinking he would be big already! But its after around 27 weeks isn't it where the sugars can make them put on extra weight? x


----------



## LouisaC

Congrats on your little boy! :flower:

With me, all the bub's weight seems to have climbed after the 20 week scan, when I had asked the tech at 20 weeks, her reply was that they are all pretty much the same weight until after 24 weeks. 

Things seem to be running very slowly at the minute, but I think that's been made worse by the fact that I've been signed off until after the birth due to constant hypos - so I'm trying to avoid the pitfalls of becoming a Jeremy Kyle addict! lol 
I did have nightwear as one of the few things in my bag, but it turns out that I now need a 5birth tent to sleep in, so the now the massive nighties that I had packed have become my best friend! 

Kellyrae - do your hospital have an open visiting policy or will you only be allowed visitors at certain times? I don't have a clue about my hospital- need to start interrogating my midwives - oh the joy!

Have any of the new Kiddicare stores opened near you? I love the one near us since it opened, hence the reason I'm nearly done! Everything just seems to be fresh and clean (probably only because they're so new) but is so much nicer than going to a ToysRus, where everything is always covered in a film of muck! 

I'm really starting to find it hard to not look at the scan photos for a glimpse of anything to suggest bub's sex though - there's so many cute little outfits that I think would be perfect...if only I knew... but I suppose not knowing is saving me a fortune! lol


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC.....I am going to a different hospital this time so I am not too sure of the visiting hours, I know after baby is born that my husband is allowed there all day, just not sure about my daughter yet though or before the birth, like you say though I will be questioning my midwife next week!!!!

To keep me busy so far though I have made my own moses basket covers/hood...quite proud really considering its very unusual of me to want to even try to do something like that :haha:

Looks good though and looks like a brand new moses basket now :)
Not sure how I managed it with a two year old but I did :flower:

I would love a kiddiecare to open near us although I dont think my husband would haha Rotherham is the closest to us being in Halifax, a little far but we have most things :)


----------



## 080509

I'd love a kiddicare store near me, i don't think i could keep away! Going to have a look up now and see where the closest one is and pester OH to see if we can go for a hike lol, i'm sure it will be worth it!
We was going to stay team yellow all along, but we got too impatient on the day! We asked her to write it down in an envelope just incase we don't want to find out, well you can guess as soon as we got out of the hospital we opened it! Lol! But i can see why people want a surprise too that must be lovely not knowing until they come out :cloud9:

I bet the moses basket is lovely! I wish i could do something like that, i'm terrible when it comes to creative/crafty things, i bet you can't wait to put your little one in it now! :)

I'm looking forward to hitting 30 weeks, atm it seems so early still, and i know at the 30 week mark baby would stand a good chance, random thought i know, just had to decrease my insulin my half over the past couple of days, really confused as to whats going on, now only on 4units of levemir, i can't find anything other than placenta going rubbish which can make me need to decrease it like that?


----------



## LouisaC

I had considered asking the tech to write down the sex, but there'd be so little point...the envelope would be opened before I got out of the room! lol

Kiddicare have bought most of the BestBuy stores that recently closed, but are good at keeping the fact that they're opening a store fairly quiet...which seems odd to me! 

The one in Rotherham is fairly close to other baby shops so can do Kiddicare, Mamas & Papas and Mothercare all in one go with Asda Living and Matalan all on the same retail park, so I managed to get quite a bit done in one go - the bank manager/OH did not thank me for it! lol 

(Did you know that Asda currently have a baby event on with discounts etc) Just thought I'd mention it, espec as they have some lovely little boy outfits in atm, but they're all a little summer-ish.

Making your own moses basket sounds really creative, I'm about as creative as a ... I don't know how to finish that sentence, but I'm just not! and have had about as much luck with a sewing machine as I have done with winning the lottery. Have you gone for pink colours and designs?

I bought a Winnie- the-Pooh one (https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_166_10751_-1_14697_107245_10001_14053) and love it, can't wait for LO to be in there! I seem to be going mad at the minute, washing baby clothes and getting all the little bits sorted... nesting/extreme boredom may have set in! lol :hangwashing:

Good luck with your eye appt this week Kellyrae, just think, only 4 more after this week! :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrae

I did it all by hand like an idiot :haha: took me ages....patience is not even my strong point so I have no idea what I was thinking...I put it down to hormones taking over my brain lol I won't be making anything else :haha:

I wanted to get new covers for it but most come with baskets which I alredy had so seemed pointless and the last was in lemon as we didn't know what we was having first time....so I went for a lilac checked cotton and a embroided white lace edge for the hood and bottom....It currently has minnie mouse in there keeping it warm till Rosalie arrives :flower:

I know what you mean with the cleaning, I had a bout of wanting to nest and clean around 1am last night :wacko:

Everything washed but I just feel as though I'm going to need to do it all again before!!! Never satisfied!!!

080509....Maybe you should have a word with doctor or nurse, if it is placenta then best to sort it soon, if I remember right though when I wasn't on the pump with my first, I had to reduce my lantus, but my novorapid was doubled, still best to check with them xx


----------



## 080509

Ahh i'm jealous! Just went on the store locator and there aren't any nearby :( but we are going visiting OH's family once bubs is here and theres one in southampton so we will go there! :)

Woke up with a 10.4 this morning! Bizarre as my fasting levels are generally between 4.8 and 6mmol :S went to bed on a 9.5 which is abit high for me but usually my basal brings me down after a couple of hours so didn't think i'd need to correct :S
Seems i'm back to my normal ratios today, the only thing i have done different over the past 3 days is not eaten as many carbs, i know outside of pregnancy going low carb can lower basal needs and also needing less novorapid, i just thought with pregnancy resistance and all that it wouldn't happen. This also happened a few weeks ago around the 14 week mark when i'd had a novorvirus bug, i had to lower my basal and novorapid ratios went to half the amounts for the 2 weeks following that (i know usually bugs/viruses make our needs go up its strange)

If it was placenta going naff at this stage is there anything they can do? I'm not even at that magic 24 week mark yet :(


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Ahh i'm jealous! Just went on the store locator and there aren't any nearby :( but we are going visiting OH's family once bubs is here and theres one in southampton so we will go there! :)
> 
> Woke up with a 10.4 this morning! Bizarre as my fasting levels are generally between 4.8 and 6mmol :S went to bed on a 9.5 which is abit high for me but usually my basal brings me down after a couple of hours so didn't think i'd need to correct :S
> Seems i'm back to my normal ratios today, the only thing i have done different over the past 3 days is not eaten as many carbs, i know outside of pregnancy going low carb can lower basal needs and also needing less novorapid, i just thought with pregnancy resistance and all that it wouldn't happen. This also happened a few weeks ago around the 14 week mark when i'd had a novorvirus bug, i had to lower my basal and novorapid ratios went to half the amounts for the 2 weeks following that (i know usually bugs/viruses make our needs go up its strange)
> 
> If it was placenta going naff at this stage is there anything they can do? I'm not even at that magic 24 week mark yet :(

I have absolutely no idea what they can do but I did find this if it helps at all https://community.babycenter.com/post/a32842285/placenta_not_working_100


----------



## 080509

Thanks hun, today i phoned my DSN who told me to go to the early pregnancy unit since i've reduced my insulin by approx 50% and hardly felt movement. I went and they were really nice (first pregnancy ended up in there and they were horrible lol) 
Got seen right away and they showed my BP was abit raised, my pulse was 144 but babys heart rate was around 150-160 so baby seemed okay. Turns out i'm dehydrated aswell, i drank 2litres of water and they put me on an iv drip and bam baby started to move! Whilst we were in there he kept wriggling around. I asked about whether they check the placenta state at the scans (i've seen something about this online or on this forum i can't remember) and they said they don't! So placenta wise we are none the wiser. The consultant just said theres nothing they can do til 24 weeks which i know :( and to just adjust insulin when needed.

I just wish i was this plus 10 weeks! Then at least baby would have a good chance if he had to be born early. I just keep thinking the worst and having visions. Maybe i've not been drinking enough which can affect babys movements but just was curious about the insulin reduction. I suppose all i can do is wait :( we bought the babys new wardrobe yesterday and i just hope we can get to the stage where we can put all his stuff in there.


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Thanks hun, today i phoned my DSN who told me to go to the early pregnancy unit since i've reduced my insulin by approx 50% and hardly felt movement. I went and they were really nice (first pregnancy ended up in there and they were horrible lol)
> Got seen right away and they showed my BP was abit raised, my pulse was 144 but babys heart rate was around 150-160 so baby seemed okay. Turns out i'm dehydrated aswell, i drank 2litres of water and they put me on an iv drip and bam baby started to move! Whilst we were in there he kept wriggling around. I asked about whether they check the placenta state at the scans (i've seen something about this online or on this forum i can't remember) and they said they don't! So placenta wise we are none the wiser. The consultant just said theres nothing they can do til 24 weeks which i know :( and to just adjust insulin when needed.
> 
> I just wish i was this plus 10 weeks! Then at least baby would have a good chance if he had to be born early. I just keep thinking the worst and having visions. Maybe i've not been drinking enough which can affect babys movements but just was curious about the insulin reduction. I suppose all i can do is wait :( we bought the babys new wardrobe yesterday and i just hope we can get to the stage where we can put all his stuff in there.

It is a worry but you can only do what you can do hun, easier said than done I know but try and relax a little, I think us women worry too much and when our brains do over time we drive ourselves mad......xxx :hugs:


----------



## 080509

I went to my diabetes centre today, they phoned me at 8am asking me to come in at 9, talk about last minute lol. They are doing blood tests to see if i have any underlying problems such as addisons or adrenal problems which are making me hypo, they are also testing for coeliac aswell arhhh. Today baby has been moving as normal, i'm thinking now the lack of movement was to do with dehydration, i can only hope so anyway! Fingers and toes crossed i can get through second tri, i'm just going to count down til third tri now because at least thats an improvement on the stage i am at in terms of baby/delivery. 
How are you feeling today?x


----------



## LouisaC

Thought I'd post a quick update...

080509 I know how it feels when sugars don't match what the textbook says and I know it can be really annoying. I didn't have any of the problems you have mentioned in your last post, my diabetes just decided to do its own thing and wind everyone up! I hope you manage to get your sugars sorted soon! :hugs:

I know that at my scans, they have had a quick look at the placenta and reported that it was fine. But I do know that they are able to look at blood flow etc using ultrasound and can use it to gauge how the placenta is functioning (They use the same technique to look at kidney function using ultrasound) :shrug:

Third tri isn't too far away now and it'll pass soon enough, but I agree that we all need to calm down and stop worrying, us worrying won't affect any of the outcomes and if anything, will only raise blood pressures/sleepless nights and wrinkles! lol - I think I've aged about 5 years during this pregnancy! :cry:

I've had another growth scan today and baby is measuring over the 97th percentile...so guess what??? They think I will be induced super-early at 36 weeks. Ok, so its not super early and the mums on the preemie board will be shouting at me, but it feels as though I will be compared to what I was expecting. Looking at the growth charts(so far), bubs will be gaining 10 oz each week, which will put me at just over 8lb at 36 weeks when delivered...that's the size of a normal 40 weeker! 

I've been told that steroids will be given and that bubs will probably be taken to scbu, but I'm hoping that his/her lungs will be mature enough to cope and that feeding won't be too problematic.

But will have to take my own advice, not worry and what will be will be...


----------



## 080509

Aww i'm sure he/she will be okay, just try and stay positive, alot of babies are born around the 36 week mark and don't need any help or anything, there might be abit of jaundice but then again most babies do have some degree of jaundice, my 39 weeker came out like he'd spent a month in australia! lol. 
Had a blood test done at 9am, i felt terrible! I'd been up way before the birds were up as i had to cart my LO's round my mums house so she could watch them whilst i then got 2 buses into town and then a half hour walk from there to the diabetes centre, what a parlava! We was out the door by 7am :( theres no way i'm having another one so early lol. 

Do you have anymore growth scans now? Mine are booked for 29 weeks, 34 weeks and 38 weeks, silly really as my others were done by 36 weeks and i got my induction date, i don't want to go past 38 weeks at all with the way my sugars were in first tri. We got some cute sleepsuits today and a swing so i feel happy now, and he has been moving around back to normal thank goodness, maybe it helped i've been drinking my bodyweight in fluid since i got back from hospital! lol.


----------



## LouisaC

Lol! Thanks for making me smile with the Australia comment!

I have another growth scan in 2 weeks when they will sit me down and tell me the plan of action for delivery!

Its good to hear that Lo has been moving normally, I know that if anything goes a little off with me, bubs normally reacts to it (i.e. high BG, being dehydrated etc).

Sounds like you're getting into the swing of shopping! I'm so jealous that you can go and pick the right colour outfits. Bubs wasn't giving anything away in the last scan (I caved and had a sneaky peak, but couldn't see anything that would give it away) 

I'm sure if anything comes up in any of the growth scans you've got booked, they'll reschedule and bring dates forward and induction dates are fluid, so having a scan at 38 weeks, doesn't necessarily mean that they'll let you go to 39 or even 40 weeks before inducing you (might be an idea to have the bag packed and in the car ready though!) 

Being out by 7am with 2 LOs must have been a job and half! Congrats on getting there at all in my book! Can't they arrange for the bloods to be taken at normal diabetic appointments or even at your GP rather than having to trundle all the way into the diabetes centre? Might be worth asking?


----------



## 080509

I don't know how i did it? haha! I was shattered last night though as soon as they went to bed i did too, i didn't wake until this morning. Bloods have gone wacky again, woke up to a 9.5! I've not been that high in a morning since the week i was diagnosed, i'm unsure what to do, i spoke to DSN and she told me to increase a couple of units, thing is though when i check at 2am it was 4.5, so unless that was a hypo rebound i'm not sure whether to increase or whether it was just a one off. I've had times pre pregnancy where my numbers have gone amazingly good for a while then something will mess it up and i have to adjust again. 

I almost wish we hadn't found out, i bet a surprise is lovely! Do you have any feelings to whether your baby will be a boy or girl? Or not sure at all? The sono said she thinks he is a boy but she will check at the growth scan to be sure, we've just bought a couple of boy sleepsuits, and 4 unisex ones to be safe though, our eldest kept trying to climb in the swing once we set it up lol! 

I bet it all seems so close now, once you get past the 30 week mark and you have the scans it seems like the next step isn't so far away! Can i just ask how many test strips approx do you go through a day? I've been testing so much this last fortnight with all the hypos, i bet my pharmacist is fed up of seeing me go in lol x


----------



## LouisaC

Lol! 

I've always been told never to adjust my insulin regime of the back of a one off BG because it could just be an anomaly. I would wait to see what happens to your sugars tonight and then adjust as needs be tomorrow. Did anything happen in the night that could account for the BG? Waking up, active dreaming, noises outside or anything like that? I've found that the earlier I wake up, the more pronounced the 'dawn effect'. I'm not a DSN, but may be worth thinking about. It might also be worth fasting and testing your sugars every hour through the night so that you can plot exactly what they do when no carbs are involved - I know it is so much easier said than done - my dietitian asked me to fast and was told in no uncertain terms that that would not be happening unless I was put into a medically induced coma! :dohh: (It was at 27 weeks) 

At my worst, I think I was going through a box of 50 test strips every 4-5 days, at the very least. I had 2 meters, so was difficult to track as I was always changing on one of them. Maybe you could ask your GP to increase your prescription so that you don't have to go in as often. I've had mine upped twice since conception, if the GP does give you grief about the cost or whatever you can always ask your DSN to write a no-nonsense letter outlining the clinical need to test so often a day. (I've had a number of run-ins with my GP which have ended this way, so now they actually listen to what I have to say and my logic behind what I'm asking for) 

I was a little freaked yesterday when I was told about the possibility of delivery at 36 weeks...that's only 4 weeks away! I'll be a mum in 4 weeks???? OMG! lol. But its only 2 weeks earlier than I had planned for and I have everything ready and 9 months is long enough to get myself used to the idea, otherwise what have I been going through this hell for? 

You'll find that your time won't be long in coming, especially with your two little boys to keep you occupied, they sound as though they are funny to be around with their antics! 

Good luck with the sugars tonight, I hope they start to behave themselves! :thumbup:


----------



## 080509

Aww wow, 4 weeks, thats no time at all! What are you looking forward to most? (aside from probably reducing your insulin a tad? Lol)
First time round was lovely, it was all so very new, i couldn't believe i was a mum, first time using a pram, pulling an outfit out, ahh :) now i'm rambling but i bet you can't wait!

I thought i was over do-ing it abit, i tend to use two boxes (so 100 strips) around every 8 days, but its all unpredictable and i've no hypo awareness at the moment so i probably over test incase i'm low, especially when i'm on my own with our little ones as i constantly panic incase i can't get out of a low, so far i've been lucky but i had a couple of days a few weeks ago where my lows were so bad it took around 80g of sugar to get out of! Normally i only need a small bit of lucozade but they were persistant.
I think the first 12 weeks went slow, it just seemed to drag and i was exhausted every day, its gone alot quicker since 12 weeks and thankfully i'm 21weeks today, i hate to wish the time away though, i can't believe its been a year since i was ready to give birth to our youngest i can't believe how quick thats gone, i want them to stay little forever! lol.

xx


----------



## LouisaC

080509 said:


> Aww wow, 4 weeks, thats no time at all! What are you looking forward to most? (aside from probably reducing your insulin a tad? Lol)
> First time round was lovely, it was all so very new, i couldn't believe i was a mum, first time using a pram, pulling an outfit out, ahh :) now i'm rambling but i bet you can't wait!
> 
> I thought i was over do-ing it abit, i tend to use two boxes (so 100 strips) around every 8 days, but its all unpredictable and i've no hypo awareness at the moment so i probably over test incase i'm low, especially when i'm on my own with our little ones as i constantly panic incase i can't get out of a low, so far i've been lucky but i had a couple of days a few weeks ago where my lows were so bad it took around 80g of sugar to get out of! Normally i only need a small bit of lucozade but they were persistant.
> I think the first 12 weeks went slow, it just seemed to drag and i was exhausted every day, its gone alot quicker since 12 weeks and thankfully i'm 21weeks today, i hate to wish the time away though, i can't believe its been a year since i was ready to give birth to our youngest i can't believe how quick thats gone, i want them to stay little forever! lol.
> 
> xx

Sounds as though you've had a similar problem to the ones that I've been having. Things changed enormously for me when they put me onto a continuous glucose monitoring pump - it basically tells me when me bloods are rising/dropping too quickly and alarms if I actually go low. 

I had no awareness whatsoever and hypos were a 6 times a day occurrence. Often with a paramedic called once a month or so. Have you ever tried a pump before? It was a lot of work, to get on the pump initially (that was about 3 years ago) but the CGM update really has helped a lot and it sounds as though women such as us could really benefit from it. I'm lucky with my diabetes team, as they are willing to push the boat out for extra funding etc.

The hypos do take extra sugar to sort out, but that is because all sugar, as soon as it enters your body will go to baby before you, so once baby has had his full share, you will start to get the glucose you need. 

I can sympathise with them wanting to stay small forever - I started to feel old when my nieces were growing up! God only knows what I'll be like with one of my own! 

But like you say, I can't wait to hold baby and actually see for myself what sex baby is, whose nose it has, etc. I just hope that I can actually see my baby and spend time bonding rather than having them scooped off and taken to SCBU, I know they'll only do that if needed, but I really do hope that we can be left alone for a bit before all the Drs charge in. 

I'm looking forward to going out with the pram and dressing baby up to go out in all their cute little outfits! I know I'm making it sound like its a doll that I'm getting- I do know that it won't be as simple as that! 

TBH I think that its the third tri that has been the best so far - I just feel so much more at ease with my BGs etc and the finish line is in sight! But I can remember being int he last few weeks of 2nd tri thinking that I really did deserve to be in 3rd tri, cos my pregnancy wouldn't last as long! lol. Time will go by quickly, :hugs: we're starting to get all the lovely weather so that will mean BBQs, playing outside and trips to the coast! :hugs:


----------



## LouisaC

Hi,

I've just heard from my care team that if it comes to needing a Caesarian, they may choose to leave a drain in for infection/blood loss etc. 

Has anyone else had one with their previous section and what reason was given for it? 

I really don't like the idea of it and tbh it freaks me out, so I don't want one just because I'm diabetic and policy says it should be there. 

Any info is welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## 080509

I think due to funding i won't be allowed one unless my hba1c is really high :( this is what i was told at the start of my pregnancy, it sounds like such a good idea especially with the CGM, i could do with that as i'm always anxious about lows and often don't know when i drop until the last minute, i've been lucky enough so far as to not need the paramedics but i had a 1.6 a few weeks back where i could feel myself about to go, luckily the lucozade hit me quick!
I've no idea about the c-section drain, maybe post in baby club for ideas? 
I had an appt (well two) today, first thing was a blood test at 8am at the diabetes centre, the lady couldn't get anything out of me as my veins are too small haha, so she told me to have it done at the hosp this afternoon when i went. 2 more people attempted and finally after so much prodding they did it, i'm left with red bumps all on my arms now due to their attempts! They said my readings are good but i can't keep my fasting below 6 without going hypo over night, when i do my 2am check i'm always in the 4's so clearly its that dawn phenomenon shoving them up! Is it just me that sometimes feels like "why me" i don't think this alot but at the clinic there were lots of ladies with GD and one couple kept making comments about insulin saying they hope they don't need it "because theres no way they could inject omg" their exact words! I thought Lucky you!!! lol.


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just heard from my care team that if it comes to needing a Caesarian, they may choose to leave a drain in for infection/blood loss etc.
> 
> Has anyone else had one with their previous section and what reason was given for it?
> 
> I really don't like the idea of it and tbh it freaks me out, so I don't want one just because I'm diabetic and policy says it should be there.
> 
> Any info is welcomed.
> 
> Thanks

I Never had this with my first and nobody has mentioned it as yet but I will be asking next week, I think I will opt out for that though :wacko: doesn't sound great....


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> I think due to funding i won't be allowed one unless my hba1c is really high :( this is what i was told at the start of my pregnancy, it sounds like such a good idea especially with the CGM, i could do with that as i'm always anxious about lows and often don't know when i drop until the last minute, i've been lucky enough so far as to not need the paramedics but i had a 1.6 a few weeks back where i could feel myself about to go, luckily the lucozade hit me quick!
> I've no idea about the c-section drain, maybe post in baby club for ideas?
> I had an appt (well two) today, first thing was a blood test at 8am at the diabetes centre, the lady couldn't get anything out of me as my veins are too small haha, so she told me to have it done at the hosp this afternoon when i went. 2 more people attempted and finally after so much prodding they did it, i'm left with red bumps all on my arms now due to their attempts! They said my readings are good but i can't keep my fasting below 6 without going hypo over night, when i do my 2am check i'm always in the 4's so clearly its that dawn phenomenon shoving them up! Is it just me that sometimes feels like "why me" i don't think this alot but at the clinic there were lots of ladies with GD and one couple kept making comments about insulin saying they hope they don't need it "because theres no way they could inject omg" their exact words! I thought Lucky you!!! lol.

I used to think like that, I have a couple of friends with type 2 and they struggle so much to keep there bloods under control by just tablets, exercise and diet, they often say to me that they wish they could have an injection when they eat food instead of not being able to eat certain things, when I sit and think about it so would I lol 
I think its got to easier to control with insulin than diet and exercise at least you have more control and choice.
Thats only my opinion though I'm sure people hate having to inject, It became second nature to me after so many years and I sometimes think it would be quite strange if it was suddenly taken away from me, nice thought but strange :flower:


----------



## LouisaC

I can understand the resentment with the GD ladies. I know we're all diabetics together and whatever, but I keep feeling as though 'at the end of 40 weeks, you get to go home with a new baby and having got rid (in most cases anyway) of GD', having put up with it for 20 weeks at most? We're stuck with it for life, so stop your moaning and get on with it! :growlmad:

I know that may be the pregnant hormonal woman doing her rounds, but come on, there's so much more that could have happened to them that didn't and they sit there moaning like its the end of their little world because they have to give themselves a few injections. 

Diabetes sucks, but I'd rather have this than cancer or kidney failure etc etc, even though like I say, it sucks.

I suppose we could consider ourselves lucky that most of us have had time to get used to the diabetes before being pregnant and that if we need injections, we've needed them since we were little and have got used to the daily chore, but come on...a little sensitivity (not sympathy, or mollycoddeling) from the GDs would not go amiss so keep your comments about how a life on injections would be the worst thing ever and that 'you would rather kill yourself' (yes, I've heard that little nugget!) to yourselves! 

Like I say, fresh batch of pregnancy hormones in today!

080509 are you still keeping up with the water intake? I know my veins are always so much worse when I'm dehydrated. I take it that they weren't on board with having you bloods taken a little closer to home after your earlier post? 

Is that the funding for the pump that you were mentioning? I know that each area is different, but an application can be put in for exceptional funding to cover the cost, and if it saves you having a bad hypo in the street, then surely its money well spent! 

I don't mean to frighten anyone or anything, but sometimes it needs to be remembered that even though diabetes isn't as bad as the things I've listed above, it does have very real consequences and it shouldn't be left to the postcode lottery to decide who gets better treatment than others, we all pay tax, we all do what we can to look after ourselves, but the NHS decide to spend the money on someone who wants a boob job (it was in the news a few weeks ago) or has smoked 20 a day for 20 years, or even drunk themselves stupid one too many times. Don't you just love the way this country works sometimes??? 

It seems odd that over in the US, where insurance companies foot the bill, there are more pumps because they recognise that the long term $ is far smaller if the person is on a pump!

Thanks for your comment Kellyrae, I'm hoping that I can get in touch with the team soon and put my mind to rest on the drain issue, like I say, the idea freaks me out and I know that the use of drains was criticised in the 2004 NICE guidelines, so I will just have to talk it through with them. 

How are you both getting on with everything else?


----------



## kellyrae

Can I just say I completely agree with you louisac and the "end of the world to do injections" comment, It gets on my nerves too when I hear it in clinic.....
I have more eye laser tomorrow.....he said it may be the last one until after baby is born, hopefully he's right then I can just concentrate on being impatient at home waiting for her to arrive :haha:


----------



## 080509

Aww thanks both of you :hugs: i thought it was just me being bitter but theres a thread in here (seriously gonna get banned now haha) where people complain about having to control it by cutting out carbs, i'd LOVE to go low carb if it meant i didn't have to inject! I even went low carb before the start of this pregnancy as it meant i could inject less units overall and had better control, but because very low carbing is abit iffy in pregnancy i decided to bump up my intake for the sake of bubs! I was only diagnosed in my second pregnancy, it was all very strange as they assumed it was GD at first since it first sparked in pregnancy then a GTT came back at 26mmol :S eeek! But luckily he was fine and quite little for a diabetes baby (7lb 1oz!) 
Had my blood results back (from the ones i had done last week) all clear for coeliac and addissons THANK THE WORLD, now if i'm honest i'd much rather have diabetes than addissons, but since they are both autoimmune diseases they tested me due to me having those hypos, so glad it came back normal, and it seems the stomach cramps are just pregnancy related and not coeliac, i can relax abit for now!

Also, they sorted out my scans too! I had my 3rd growth scan booked for when i'm 38 weeks, the DSN went mad at the receptionist and said "i don't know what planet you lot were on that day when you arranged this lady's scans" haha, so its now booked for 36 weeks and the other 2 are pushed back a week, so we get to see our wriggler on the 18th june again instead of the 25th!

Sorry for the ramble, sugars have been ok the past 2 days, keep getting a couple of 8's and 9's but since i have seen far too many double figures this time round i'm trying not to stress though easier said than done, he is following his growth line so far, just under 50th centile i just hope things stay this way, though i know later on they put the weight on with the sugar. But i'm trying to think some non diabetic ladies have 11lb babies, but if we were to have a 9lber or something we would probably get told its because of the diabetes! Does anyone else agree? My first was 8lb 6 at 39+3, so hoping this one isn't too much more xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LouisaC said:


> I can understand the resentment with the GD ladies. I know we're all diabetics together and whatever, but I keep feeling as though 'at the end of 40 weeks, you get to go home with a new baby and having got rid (in most cases anyway) of GD', having put up with it for 20 weeks at most? We're stuck with it for life, so stop your moaning and get on with it! :growlmad:
> 
> I know that may be the pregnant hormonal woman doing her rounds, but come on, there's so much more that could have happened to them that didn't and they sit there moaning like its the end of their little world because they have to give themselves a few injections.
> 
> Diabetes sucks, but I'd rather have this than cancer or kidney failure etc etc, even though like I say, it sucks.
> 
> I suppose we could consider ourselves lucky that most of us have had time to get used to the diabetes before being pregnant and that if we need injections, we've needed them since we were little and have got used to the daily chore, but come on...a little sensitivity (not sympathy, or mollycoddeling) from the GDs would not go amiss so keep your comments about how a life on injections would be the worst thing ever and that 'you would rather kill yourself' (yes, I've heard that little nugget!) to yourselves!
> 
> Like I say, fresh batch of pregnancy hormones in today!
> 
> 080509 are you still keeping up with the water intake? I know my veins are always so much worse when I'm dehydrated. I take it that they weren't on board with having you bloods taken a little closer to home after your earlier post?
> 
> Is that the funding for the pump that you were mentioning? I know that each area is different, but an application can be put in for exceptional funding to cover the cost, and if it saves you having a bad hypo in the street, then surely its money well spent!
> 
> I don't mean to frighten anyone or anything, but sometimes it needs to be remembered that even though diabetes isn't as bad as the things I've listed above, it does have very real consequences and it shouldn't be left to the postcode lottery to decide who gets better treatment than others, we all pay tax, we all do what we can to look after ourselves, but the NHS decide to spend the money on someone who wants a boob job (it was in the news a few weeks ago) or has smoked 20 a day for 20 years, or even drunk themselves stupid one too many times. Don't you just love the way this country works sometimes???
> 
> It seems odd that over in the US, where insurance companies foot the bill, there are more pumps because they recognise that the long term $ is far smaller if the person is on a pump!
> 
> Thanks for your comment Kellyrae, I'm hoping that I can get in touch with the team soon and put my mind to rest on the drain issue, like I say, the idea freaks me out and I know that the use of drains was criticised in the 2004 NICE guidelines, so I will just have to talk it through with them.
> 
> How are you both getting on with everything else?

:haha: yep deffo new batch of hormones :haha: but here is a big hug for you any way :hugs: from one of those GD ladies :blush::haha: but I guess I am a little different as I am borderline diabetic so on diet all the time and I have GD as soon as that egg settles in to my womb, then insulin follows pretty quickly after but you know I do not mind the injections at all and I inject 5 times a day prob end up on 7 injections like last time and if I am lucky after I have my baby I will see it go away!!! my team have doubts on that this time though. 
I can see your point and I understand :hugs: it is only for a short amount of time and it is so not the end of the world I count myself lucky I would do anything to make sure my baby gets here safe!!:thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Aww thanks both of you :hugs: i thought it was just me being bitter but theres a thread in here (seriously gonna get banned now haha) where people complain about having to control it by cutting out carbs, i'd LOVE to go low carb if it meant i didn't have to inject! I even went low carb before the start of this pregnancy as it meant i could inject less units overall and had better control, but because very low carbing is abit iffy in pregnancy i decided to bump up my intake for the sake of bubs! I was only diagnosed in my second pregnancy, it was all very strange as they assumed it was GD at first since it first sparked in pregnancy then a GTT came back at 26mmol :S eeek! But luckily he was fine and quite little for a diabetes baby (7lb 1oz!)
> Had my blood results back (from the ones i had done last week) all clear for coeliac and addissons THANK THE WORLD, now if i'm honest i'd much rather have diabetes than addissons, but since they are both autoimmune diseases they tested me due to me having those hypos, so glad it came back normal, and it seems the stomach cramps are just pregnancy related and not coeliac, i can relax abit for now!
> 
> Also, they sorted out my scans too! I had my 3rd growth scan booked for when i'm 38 weeks, the DSN went mad at the receptionist and said "i don't know what planet you lot were on that day when you arranged this lady's scans" haha, so its now booked for 36 weeks and the other 2 are pushed back a week, so we get to see our wriggler on the 18th june again instead of the 25th!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, sugars have been ok the past 2 days, keep getting a couple of 8's and 9's but since i have seen far too many double figures this time round i'm trying not to stress though easier said than done, he is following his growth line so far, just under 50th centile i just hope things stay this way, though i know later on they put the weight on with the sugar. But i'm trying to think some non diabetic ladies have 11lb babies, but if we were to have a 9lber or something we would probably get told its because of the diabetes! Does anyone else agree? My first was 8lb 6 at 39+3, so hoping this one isn't too much more xx

I was going to mention that thread!!! I so agree, some are eating very little food and not following what they are told to do, to keep blood sugars low but are not considering the effects that may have on baby!!! :dohh:

8 lbs 6 is a nice size :thumbup: my third baby was that at the same 39 +3 my last baby was 8lbs at 38 weeks love that again :thumbup:


----------



## LouisaC

Yey Kellyrae! Fingers crossed for you hun! I hope that they'll leave you alone for a bit! Just think, by the end of the month you'll have your little girl! So excited for you!!!! :happydance:

Yey 080509 as well! I'm so glad that the results came back positive for you! I'm glad your DSN managed to get your scan dates sorted, I know they've been stressing you out a bit. I, in all honesty could not cut carbs - the muffins will ALWAYS find me! lol. :dohh:

I've not seen the thread that you've mentioned, but think I had better avoid it at all costs - I may end up losing my internet privileges! - but it does sound extremely irresponsible and you have to wonder what sort of example they'll be setting for their LOs in years to come, that is of course on the assumption that they haven't done something so completely ridiculous as to endanger the life growing inside them at the minute or their own. But then there are those who take illicit drugs during pregnancy, so my mind obviously just doesn't go anywhere near their way of life! :nope:

Thanks CelticNiamh - I wasn't having a go at those with GD just for the fact that they manage to get rid of it at the end of pregnancy - anyone who can get rid of it - I'm happy for them, its just that some are so blatantly wrapped up in their own small minded world that they make those sorts of comments - in a diabetic ante-natal clinic waiting room - of all places! Thank God I'm not going this week huh? Lol 

I hope you do manage to get rid and if you do, please go out and enjoy a massive Baskin Robbins (with hot fudge) for all of us! lol! :hugs: But if not, we'll probably all end up in the parenting forums where I'm sure we can get a thread going.


----------



## 080509

Thanks Celtic, i really hope it goes away for you, but if not its not the end of the world, we have our LO's to keep us going! I'm so glad i have kids for this reason too, i think if it wasn't for them and my OH i would let the diabetes do as it pleases, but i have to try and stay healthy for them, so its great inspiration!
Cutting carbs is difficult especially in pregnancy, i caved today and had a scone! haha, but i covered enough so got a 6 afterwards but the cupboard is rammed full of choc and treats again as OH has been to town! Its a good excuse to have a kitkat or something after a hypo ;) LOL, i've been so hungry this pregnancy, i just have the urge to pig out on crap all day, i thought having two LO's they would keep me away from the fridge :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LouisaC said:


> Yey Kellyrae! Fingers crossed for you hun! I hope that they'll leave you alone for a bit! Just think, by the end of the month you'll have your little girl! So excited for you!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yey 080509 as well! I'm so glad that the results came back positive for you! I'm glad your DSN managed to get your scan dates sorted, I know they've been stressing you out a bit. I, in all honesty could not cut carbs - the muffins will ALWAYS find me! lol. :dohh:
> 
> I've not seen the thread that you've mentioned, but think I had better avoid it at all costs - I may end up losing my internet privileges! - but it does sound extremely irresponsible and you have to wonder what sort of example they'll be setting for their LOs in years to come, that is of course on the assumption that they haven't done something so completely ridiculous as to endanger the life growing inside them at the minute or their own. But then there are those who take illicit drugs during pregnancy, so my mind obviously just doesn't go anywhere near their way of life! :nope:
> 
> Thanks CelticNiamh - I wasn't having a go at those with GD just for the fact that they manage to get rid of it at the end of pregnancy - anyone who can get rid of it - I'm happy for them, its just that some are so blatantly wrapped up in their own small minded world that they make those sorts of comments - in a diabetic ante-natal clinic waiting room - of all places! Thank God I'm not going this week huh? Lol
> 
> I hope you do manage to get rid and if you do, please go out and enjoy a massive Baskin Robbins (with hot fudge) for all of us! lol! :hugs: But if not, we'll probably all end up in the parenting forums where I'm sure we can get a thread going.

YUMMY hot fudge :winkwink: stay well clear of that thread !! I have gone on a few times but do feel like I do not belong, you feel like your constantaly reminding people to eat right and follow thier diet if your blood sugars keep going up it may mean insulin but that is ok :dohh: I could not cut out carbs either :haha: I do not know, but I have got the feeling that some on the other thread, think you have failed if you need insulin like it actually your fault :dohh: but that could be me and my hormones :haha:

I can not believe some one would even think that!!! it far from the end of the world if you need insulin and I think the reward at the end of it more than makes up for it :flower: I would have felt very annoyed listening to that 



080509 said:


> Thanks Celtic, i really hope it goes away for you, but if not its not the end of the world, we have our LO's to keep us going! I'm so glad i have kids for this reason too, i think if it wasn't for them and my OH i would let the diabetes do as it pleases, but i have to try and stay healthy for them, so its great inspiration!
> Cutting carbs is difficult especially in pregnancy, i caved today and had a scone! haha, but i covered enough so got a 6 afterwards but the cupboard is rammed full of choc and treats again as OH has been to town! Its a good excuse to have a kitkat or something after a hypo ;) LOL, i've been so hungry this pregnancy, i just have the urge to pig out on crap all day, i thought having two LO's they would keep me away from the fridge :haha:

I agree and I know I will cope and manage whatever the outcome I first got GD 12 years ago on my first pregnancy this my 6th baby :haha: like you said I do my best to look after myself because I want to be there with them for everything so they are a great incentive to keep to the diet and exercise 

It is very hard to get through the cravings for sweet things :dohh: I alway's find I crave a scone or muffin around 11 in the morning very hard to resist :dohh: I do most of the time though! I hate hypos was having them every day last week between breakfast and lunch so they reduced my insulin at breakfast which I think they will be putting it back up next week!!! :shrug:


----------



## peanutmomma

Ok, I have just found this thread. I don't know how I have missed it all along. I am 13 weeks and 4 days along and have been Type 1 for 19 years myself. I have been looking for a thread like this as this is our first. I belong to a November 2013 thread, but it is hard sometimes to describe everything to the ladies in there when it comes to the Diabetes. I am from the US. 
I see all of you are so much further along than I am. I had a question, but see it has been answered about how at the end of 1st trimester and even still now I have crazy low blood sugars over night, no matter how much I adjust eating and insulin injections. But, I see this is normal? I too at many times will over fix my low sugars and wind up with quite higher ones. When I found out I was pregnant and got insurance, I have not had insurance for over 10 years so Diabetes care is hard, I had blood test done and my Hemoglobin A1c was 11.4 Yes I know high! I see my Endocrinologist and OB every two to three weeks right now and they are impressed with my progress as I have been getting them down. But, now they are going crazy the past few days. My sugars will wake me from being low. I will check and they are way to low. In the middle of fixing them I get even lower like enough that my doctors can't see how I am not in a coma. I then just keep drinking juice and eating til I feel better. It takes me over an hour to get it normal. Then about two hours later it is so high that it barely registers on my meter. I can take insulin, but then it is a vicious cycle all over. If i just leave it it come back down on its own, but I am all over the place and now fear when they do another round of blood tests in June the levels will not show much better and I am trying so hard..

Any advice here? I know at 14 weeks we have now had 3 u/s and baby has been small each time. it was 5 days behind but as of the 12 week scan we are only 3 days behind LMP date. I am asked every single time if I am sure of my LMP date. Is this bad that baby is smaller? I know they worry with Diabetes of baby being to big! I was notified that we will be seeing a Pediatric Cardiologist at around 18-20 weeks for an invasive u/s to check the size of baby's heart and make sure there are no abnormalities with the spine. I never knew my Diabetes could cause spinal damage. I have had the testing for Downs and Tiscosy18?(sp) and both were great results. Sorry for the rambling, but I am wide awake it is almost 6 in the morning here and I wake up at like 4 almost 4 days per week because I can no longer sleep or blood sugars nose dive. So, I am just looking for some reassurance that things will get better.


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Peanutmomma!!

Congrats on your pregnancy first of all!!!

Hope some of us can help you in some sort of way, Its all abit daunting and worrying at first specially in those first few weeks, well I thought so anyway :)
Even more so as its your first as well and as for any mum to be we don't know what to expect, given that we have to deal with our diabetes too makes it a little harder than usual.

Heart scan is normal to be having, I have had it in both pregnancies so thats all good to be getting checked, not sure on the spinal check though, unless I am just unaware that they checked it at the same screening.

Low blood sugars are completely normal to begin with too, baby is taking what he/she needs and leaving you with zilch at the moment as lots of growing will be going on in there....we just have to try and re-adjust how we do things, took me ages to get used to at first.
I don't like to advise on someone elses blood sugars as everyone is different, but I will say make sure you have a good stock on lucozade, wherever you may be at the time....you will find it starting to ease a little the further you get on in your pregnancy, I think a sit down with your diabetic team and maybe some advice from a dietician maybe helpful for you though.
I myself needed re-teaching when I had my first about diet and different foods, even though I thought I knew what I was doing, you will find you have to start increasing your insulin towards later weeks, but like i say we are all different in what week that may be, with my first I hardly changed much and still suffered hypos late on, with this one I am almost double the amount of insulin for each meal but my background insulin has hardly been adjusted.

Fire your questions away, lots of lovely people on this thread that will be more than happy to help I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Hi ladies. I've been lurking on this thread for a while so thought I'd finally say :hi: and hope you don't mind me joining you. 

I'm Sarah. I've got 3 boys and I'm having my fourth baby. I'm type 2 diabetic but on medication and insulin xxx


----------



## 080509

Welcome both of you, will do a longer reply soon just trying to sort a bloody hypo idiot me had twice the amount of insulin haha, well i got away with being ablwe to have a smarties cake  right be back soon x


----------



## 080509

Ok sorted for now, 6.7 ahh.
Peanut i've had to keep reducing then upping my insulin constantly like a yoyo since i was around 8 weeks, i had to reduce at 12 weeks, increase at 14 weeks, then reduce again at 16 weeks. Since week 20 its grandually been on the increase though only small amounts, i expect i will hit insulin resistance soon though! I don't have any advice except just keep a bottle of lucozade or something in the same room/floor as you, i might come accross over paranoid of hypos but it really scares me when i go low! How are your sugars first thing AM when you haven't gone low? I'm told to keep mine below 5.5 but its impossible without me going low (i'm on injections and keep nagging for a pump but don't think i have a chance) so my morning readings are around 6.4, but when i go low and sleep through it i wake up around 10mmol :/ i have had some very wacky readings though throughout i'm just trying as much as possible to stay in single figures but it can be hard.

Welcome Sarah, i'm also sarah too ;) and i'm on baby number 3! 3 boys too :D they aren't sure if this one is a boy but she said 75% so we have bought a couple of boy things but waiting til our growth scan for her to re-check again. You are not too far behind me, how are you finding pregnancy and diabetes? Do you find it really messes things up? I was doing well pre pregnancy with a really good hba1c but its gone up :( and everywhere i read says during pregnancy your hba1c will go down! Mines the opposite so feeling abit rubbish for that.

Sorry if i've left anything out, i hope you are doing well kelly, louise and celticniamh, we have gotten some gorgeous weather here we've all been able to go out in short sleeves! i'm not even tempted to moan about the hot weather being all pregnant and that! Waited so long for this! xx


----------



## Xanth

Hi Sarah. Well boys are lovely (not that I'm biased lol). I'm not going to find out what I'm having, but I'd be quite happy with another boy :) 

My HBA1c was good before pregnancy. I'd been going to the preconception clinics and they were trying to get my control really tight. Then I got pregnant and it went all over the place. 

Hypos are scaring me at the moment. I used to be able to tell when my blood sugar was
just under 4. Now I'm down to around 2.8 before I realise. 

My 2.5 yr old has just started at preschool a couple of days a week and the 2 hr walking has really been sending me low. I'm just trying to sort that out at the moment. 

I agree with the lucozade suggestion. I keep one by the bed, one in the car and one in my bag at all times. I get through so much of it with the amount of hypos lately. 

Look forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## JoLM

Hi all,

Didn't even know there was a forum for diabetic mothers to be, would have been very handy at the early stages. I'm a type 1 diabetic and 34 weeks pregnant with my first, getting very nervous now and unsure what to expect. xx


----------



## 080509

Its nice for this thread to abit more busy, i was often writing to myself LOL, though i don't mind its good to ramble sometimes!
I've just been stuck at 11mmol for the past 3 hours, took 2 corrections so will probably come back down now, i just checked and its 7.7 so thankfully the right direction, sometimes it takes so much lucozade to sort it out, then only around a hour later does it rise up! I've just had an hba1c done so hopefully won't be too bad, it was 5.8 just before i got pregnant but i doubt it will be as good :/ fingers crossed!

Welcome Jo, i'm sure all will be okay, you are in the last stretch now! Do you have an induction date? I think mine will be the 26th august, only a few days after my sons 3rd birthday, will be a busy month lol. 

xx


----------



## JoLM

080509 said:


> Its nice for this thread to abit more busy, i was often writing to myself LOL, though i don't mind its good to ramble sometimes!
> I've just been stuck at 11mmol for the past 3 hours, took 2 corrections so will probably come back down now, i just checked and its 7.7 so thankfully the right direction, sometimes it takes so much lucozade to sort it out, then only around a hour later does it rise up! I've just had an hba1c done so hopefully won't be too bad, it was 5.8 just before i got pregnant but i doubt it will be as good :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome Jo, i'm sure all will be okay, you are in the last stretch now! Do you have an induction date? I think mine will be the 26th august, only a few days after my sons 3rd birthday, will be a busy month lol.
> 
> xx

Hi, no induction date yet but got a scan booked for 14th May followed by the diabetic/pregnancy clinic and induction date will be booked in then. 

Do you think you'll be able to get away with a joint birthday party when they are older. Do you know what your having? 

Having the same issues at the moment with blood sugars, they've been going crazy over the last couple of weeks and constantly having to take corrective doses. I also had to be given a crash course on carbon counting when I first became pregnant as I had managed to avoid being put on a course. xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Its nice for this thread to abit more busy, i was often writing to myself LOL, though i don't mind its good to ramble sometimes!
> I've just been stuck at 11mmol for the past 3 hours, took 2 corrections so will probably come back down now, i just checked and its 7.7 so thankfully the right direction, sometimes it takes so much lucozade to sort it out, then only around a hour later does it rise up! I've just had an hba1c done so hopefully won't be too bad, it was 5.8 just before i got pregnant but i doubt it will be as good :/ fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome Jo, i'm sure all will be okay, you are in the last stretch now! Do you have an induction date? I think mine will be the 26th august, only a few days after my sons 3rd birthday, will be a busy month lol.
> 
> xx

26 is my DD birthday :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Jolm.....great to see others finding this thread :) 

My next scan is 16th May, for another growth scan, my section is booked for the 28th may so not long to go!!!
Although I think I am secretly hoping I will go into labour naturally so I can have a vbac, or try anyway :)

I'm more than ready to get back to normal check ups again and meet my little girl xx


----------



## Xanth

I've got a scan on the 15th may so we've all got our scans close together :) xx


----------



## kellyrae

Xanth said:


> I've got a scan on the 15th may so we've all got our scans close together :) xx

Ooooooh will you be finding out what your having or do you already know? :flower:


----------



## Xanth

kellyrae said:


> Xanth said:
> 
> 
> I've got a scan on the 15th may so we've all got our scans close together :) xx
> 
> Ooooooh will you be finding out what your having or do you already know? :flower:Click to expand...

No we're not finding out. The biggest surprise will be if I have a girl :haha:


----------



## peanutmomma

080509 said:


> Ok sorted for now, 6.7 ahh.
> Peanut i've had to keep reducing then upping my insulin constantly like a yoyo since i was around 8 weeks, i had to reduce at 12 weeks, increase at 14 weeks, then reduce again at 16 weeks. Since week 20 its grandually been on the increase though only small amounts, i expect i will hit insulin resistance soon though! I don't have any advice except just keep a bottle of lucozade or something in the same room/floor as you, i might come accross over paranoid of hypos but it really scares me when i go low! How are your sugars first thing AM when you haven't gone low? I'm told to keep mine below 5.5 but its impossible without me going low (i'm on injections and keep nagging for a pump but don't think i have a chance) so my morning readings are around 6.4, but when i go low and sleep through it i wake up around 10mmol :/ i have had some very wacky readings though throughout i'm just trying as much as possible to stay in single figures but it can be hard.
> 
> Welcome Sarah, i'm also sarah too ;) and i'm on baby number 3! 3 boys too :D they aren't sure if this one is a boy but she said 75% so we have bought a couple of boy things but waiting til our growth scan for her to re-check again. You are not too far behind me, how are you finding pregnancy and diabetes? Do you find it really messes things up? I was doing well pre pregnancy with a really good hba1c but its gone up :( and everywhere i read says during pregnancy your hba1c will go down! Mines the opposite so feeling abit rubbish for that.
> 
> Sorry if i've left anything out, i hope you are doing well kelly, louise and celticniamh, we have gotten some gorgeous weather here we've all been able to go out in short sleeves! i'm not even tempted to moan about the hot weather being all pregnant and that! Waited so long for this! xx

My blood sugars usually are low in the early mornings so I don't have many results where I made it thorough the entire night. Usually they are fine by mine standards when I do make it through, but doctors want it lower. I am in the US so my meter doesn't read the numbers as yours does. It seams yours reads the blood sugar like a Hemoglobin A1c test does. I just have the exact numbers. So like today it was 151 when I woke up. So, if I remember the conversion right that would be between 7.0 and 7.1? I think my average for the last week is around 8.2 or so. I have started this rollercoaster of real high then real low the past few days. It is annoying. But, I am figuring it out. I have learned though even if my blood sugar before my evening meal is up to 10.4 if I do not give fast acting insulin. I will make it through the night and wake up with great numbers. If I give any insulin I wake up 2-3 times with it so low :(. Here is a question for you ladies, I am almost 14 weeks along now and baby is always measured smaller than my LMP dates. I am afraid I am not supplying baby with enough nutrients as I can not see how so many ladies are now saying in the other thread I am in how they just want to eat ALL the time. I can barely eat a complete meal. I am so very full before I am half way through. How do you all manage to eat correctly? I don't eat anything sweet and almost vomit if I do when blood sugars are low. I can't even drink orange juice EVER I get so sick. The only things I can manage to eat well is fruit and vegetables. I hardly can get much complex carbs in me. I hate actual bread now and it is just getting harder for me not easier. I am NEVER EVER hungry. I eat to try to keep baby alive and my blood sugars from dropping to low. I am lucky if I manage 1200 calories in a day. Any suggestions on how I can fix this?


----------



## 080509

Regarding not eating much, i was the same last time round (but the opposite this time i can't stop eating) i felt sick constantly and everytime i ate it would feel like a wedge stuck in my throat! Things like chocolate spread on toast (i know its not THAT healthy but i always got good readings with it) and strawberries, sandwiches etc i used to have alot as meal time things used to make me ill.


----------



## 080509

22 weeks today, my sugars have been crap!
Can i just ask you ladies what your typical daily food intake is like? I'm struggling with what to eat and how to keep my numbers good. For example if i ate eggs and sausages for breakfast, i wouldn't need any fast acting, my 1-2hour reading would be between 5-7 which i'm happy with, but a hour after this i will tend to go low off my basal, but i can't lower my basal anymore because my morning reading is already is the 6's-7 (probably due to the dawn phenomenon)
I'm also struggling with the evening meal, 1hour later its fine, then 2-3 hours after it creeps up to around 11mmol, i then correct, then go low and its a constant battle until midnight fighting highs and lows. 

What do you eat for breakfast, lunch, dinner etc? Like a full days worth, what did you eat today for example? Sorry to ramble on x

Edit again, think its the carbs that are the issue, at 5pm i had a sandwich - 30g carbs, 1hour later 6.6, and now dropping, so i think the full carb dinners are a no go. 30g carb is okay isn't it! As long as i have protein/fat to fill me up. I should know really as i went atkins style before this pregnancy to help stabalise sugar levels which worked! I was told to always have aload of carbs with every meal by DSN.

Maybe i had better get my carbs in earlier in the day when i'm more active/body is better at metabolising the sugar!

Ok sorry rant over lol.


----------



## peanutmomma

It is only 12 noon here, but I have had a bowl of regular Oatmeal with sweetener and a little butter. That was at 9 when I got up. I was just looking in the kitchen for what to eat for lunch and everything made me turn my nose up. So, I will try again in an hour. DH usually brings home a sandwich from the gas station and I try to manage half of it down. It is a bbq rib on bread. After half of it I usually feel ill. and I give him the rest. I usually get some vegetables in at dinner and a glass of milk. depending on what we are having I can maybe eat 2-3 oz. of meat if I really try and 1-2 servings of carbs. Then, if, and it usually does, my b/s drops at night I will eat an apple ( or crackers) with peanut butter and juice if it is real low well 30's and 40s on my meter so all I know is below 4.0 and I have to rock myself back and forth and pray I don't vomit the juice. 
That is a typical day for me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

So quick question, I was wondering if you do a lot of exercise does it keep your readings lower, I was on my feet walking all day to day might of sat down to rest an hour max had a great reading after lunch but my after dinner reading was 4.5 quite low and I had some homemade chicken pie with cabbage and 3 small baby potatoes loads of veg no gravy or creamy sauce 8 units of fast acting insulin I kind of expected it to be higher! so I am wondering if lots of exercise affects you or am I just having a really good day :haha: I will have to have a snack now to prevent a low later hate that when you&#8217;re not hungry!


----------



## JoLM

kellyrae said:


> Hi Jolm.....great to see others finding this thread :)
> 
> My next scan is 16th May, for another growth scan, my section is booked for the 28th may so not long to go!!!
> Although I think I am secretly hoping I will go into labour naturally so I can have a vbac, or try anyway :)
> 
> I'm more than ready to get back to normal check ups again and meet my little girl xx[/QUOT
> 
> Me too i'm looking forward too meeting little munchkin, we're having a boy and certainly looking forward to reducing the amount of appointments.
> 
> Ladies who are having trouble eating in early pregnancy, I was the same and found myself having a lot of hypos. Constantly had to have bottle of lucozade near me. Now i'm the other way having to take loads of insulin to keep blood sugars down. xx


----------



## 080509

Celtic, exercise always helps me! Its because exercise makes your cells absorb the insulin faster/more effectivley (there might be a better scientific answer for it) for example if i were to eat a sandwich and sit down for 2 hours (not that this happens with 2 little ones LOL) i would probably have 5units, if i was to be out all day walking, i would have 2-3 units, (this would change as pregnancy progresses because we become more insulin resistant) but if i'm on my feet all day outside/shopping i hypo alot/or need less insulin.

Thanks everyone for the meal time info, levels are rubbish today, keep seeing 11mmol (around 200mg/dl) woke up at 7.4 which is high for me, i don't know what to do, each time i increase my basal i go low over night, yet the DSN's keep saying my readings must be under such a reading, how the heck am i supposed to lower it without an insulin pump if they won't let me have one?!?! Again due to funds etc! 
Crap day, i think we are going to rehome our dog, i never wanted to be one of those people that rehomes their pet when they have kids but i know its in his best interest, i love him so much and i can't give him the walks he deserves, i feel pretty shit today.


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Celtic, exercise always helps me! Its because exercise makes your cells absorb the insulin faster/more effectivley (there might be a better scientific answer for it) for example if i were to eat a sandwich and sit down for 2 hours (not that this happens with 2 little ones LOL) i would probably have 5units, if i was to be out all day walking, i would have 2-3 units, (this would change as pregnancy progresses because we become more insulin resistant) but if i'm on my feet all day outside/shopping i hypo alot/or need less insulin.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the meal time info, levels are rubbish today, keep seeing 11mmol (around 200mg/dl) woke up at 7.4 which is high for me, i don't know what to do, each time i increase my basal i go low over night, yet the DSN's keep saying my readings must be under such a reading, how the heck am i supposed to lower it without an insulin pump if they won't let me have one?!?! Again due to funds etc!
> Crap day, i think we are going to rehome our dog, i never wanted to be one of those people that rehomes their pet when they have kids but i know its in his best interest, i love him so much and i can't give him the walks he deserves, i feel pretty shit today.


Thanks :flower: I am not sure if I can or should alter my insulin dose it does make sense to do so when your exercising a lot! 
Is the basal your long acting insulin, it does not seem to matter how much I take at bedtime I am always over my recomended reading :dohh: I do not go low at night though! 

What type of dog is it, if we can not get out with ours we play with her in the back garden kids throw her toys for her :flower: they all come in tired :thumbup: you might find after the baby comes you will be going out walking to get back in shape and could bring the dog with you, but please do not feel bad for having to find a new home, you are doing what you think is best for him or her not because you do not care :hugs:


----------



## 080509

I've sort of changed my mind, i spent all day crying yesterday over it, i got a message back of somebody who seemed unsuitable (i hate to be judgemental) and the thought of giving him away is making me feel heartbroken! I know it sounds sad/silly but he's like a person in here, we've had him 4 years (he's 9 now) and i got attatched to him from word go and he's such a loveable dog, never shown any aggression to our kids even though our 2 year old has probably annoyed him a few times, so it seems unfair to rehome him, if he was aggressive i wouldn't hesitate to get rid of him but as he's so lovely i feel like its me who needs to make more effort/give him more attention. Sorry for the ramble!

If i was exercising i'd probably inject less, just to be on the safe side, hypos can come on really quick when being on the move, i'm probably paranoid though as i'm always scared i will hypo when out alone with our little ones, its hard to get the right balance of not being too high or too low.

I'm still only on small amounts, i'm type 1 but slow onset, they thought it was GD in 2010 but they tested me for type 1 antibodies as they thought with me being quite young and a normal BMI it wasn't GD, i thought they was lying lol but then it didn't go away after our eldest was born, i was gutted! 

Last night i had 6units, ended up going low 2.8 when i set my alarm to check and i hadn't woke up out of it! I can't keep having night hypos its too scary, so tonight i'l reduce to 5 and be around 8mmol tomorrow morning. I want a pump! They won't give me one i bet lol. 

xx


----------



## 080509

Yayyy off topic but i'm on the next baby on my ticker!! :D


----------



## 080509

Stuck at 11mmol, keep correcting and its doing nothing! :(

now 9.4 well thats a start!


----------



## LouisaC

Wow...a few days away and the thread has come alive! Welcome to all the new faces!

080509 - great on getting to the next baby tile! How are the bloods coming on? I know it can be frustrating waiting for them to come down, I often get over zealous and end up over correcting and going hypo - big mistake! So hang in there and remember the IOB time frame. I know that you don't need the lecture on it, but its easy to forget when you're getting frustrated. :brat: I usually end up having a nap to pass the time. 

I've had a weekend away and have picked up my pram from family - I decided that with the ' lets get a plan for delivery' appointment scheduled for this week, it was about time I had the pram and car seat (its a travel system) with me rather then miles away. I can't stop playing with it and am fast becoming a pro at setting everything up - much to OH's disappointment (he's usually the technical one!):shrug:

I've also got my appointment with the BF midwife this week so that I can start expressing ready for D day! But am so happy that I'm finally starting to see some leaks from my left boob - so that's cheered me up as well :holly: I know it sounds silly, but I wanted to make sure that if baby needed any extra milk whilst in SCBU (if s/he ends up there) or if baby is delivered by C-section and I can't feed straight away, that there'll be plenty around. 

How is everyone else doing?

:hugs:


----------



## 080509

I bet that was lovely getting your pram, i'm abit of an addict when it comes to them! We are constantly changing them/selling then getting more, but we are down to 2 now (double and a single) haha, i think my OH is fed up of me changing my mind!
That sounds like a great idea! I'm worried this time LO's sugars will be low and we won't be able to breastfeed, last time i had no problems but my hba1c at the end of pregnancy was 4.8! So i'm just hoping i can improve my levels for that purpose also.

I'm really not doing good, just feeling down about it, my levels shot up to 15 even though i hadn't eaten since 5, corrected again and back down to 9, i just don't even know what to do anymore. Is there anything i can do/say to sway them into letting me have a pump? I'm struggling with night levels having to snack through the night and before bed otherwise i go low, yet when i reduce it i'm waking up around an 8-9.
Can i just ask what are your morning levels normally like? Did you go on the pump before pregnancy or was it something they changed you to once you told them you were pregnant? I'm just feeling hopeless with it all right now, i know worrying does no good i'm just feeling like i can't cope with the anxiety, its ruining my life and i can't do things with my kids on my own because i'm scared of hypoing when i'm on my own with them so i keep my levels running above 8 continuous because of it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> I've sort of changed my mind, i spent all day crying yesterday over it, i got a message back of somebody who seemed unsuitable (i hate to be judgemental) and the thought of giving him away is making me feel heartbroken! I know it sounds sad/silly but he's like a person in here, we've had him 4 years (he's 9 now) and i got attatched to him from word go and he's such a loveable dog, never shown any aggression to our kids even though our 2 year old has probably annoyed him a few times, so it seems unfair to rehome him, if he was aggressive i wouldn't hesitate to get rid of him but as he's so lovely i feel like its me who needs to make more effort/give him more attention. Sorry for the ramble!
> 
> If i was exercising i'd probably inject less, just to be on the safe side, hypos can come on really quick when being on the move, i'm probably paranoid though as i'm always scared i will hypo when out alone with our little ones, its hard to get the right balance of not being too high or too low.
> 
> I'm still only on small amounts, i'm type 1 but slow onset, they thought it was GD in 2010 but they tested me for type 1 antibodies as they thought with me being quite young and a normal BMI it wasn't GD, i thought they was lying lol but then it didn't go away after our eldest was born, i was gutted!
> 
> Last night i had 6units, ended up going low 2.8 when i set my alarm to check and i hadn't woke up out of it! I can't keep having night hypos its too scary, so tonight i'l reduce to 5 and be around 8mmol tomorrow morning. I want a pump! They won't give me one i bet lol.
> 
> xx

That is scary :hugs: I am taking 14 units at night now still nearly 6 fasting each morning not to bad but still above what they want my levels to be fasting. I adjusted my insulin today as I was out for the afternoon walking a short walk turned in to over a 2 hour hike :dohh: my FIL brought us the long way roung LOL but I was prepared and did not go low :happydance::happydance: so well pleased with that my poor legs are not doing so good though huge LOL 

stupid question but are you having a snack with your bedtime insulin just wondering if that would help but I sure you are any way! or would talking it a little be later help I am sorry I am a novice so only guessing at what could help :hugs:


----------



## 080509

Thanks, its just one of those days i think :hugs:
I take my levemir around 8pm, i usually have a slice of toast at 10pm but that pushes me up to around 10mmol but they seem okay with that, but i can sometimes check around 2am and it will drop back down to around 2-3mmol, sometimes it stays around 10mmol, so i either hypo in my sleep and wake up with a cracking headache but keeping me around 6-7mmol in a morning, or i wake up around 9mmol having not had a hypo.

I just feel like i cant do right for wrong, if i keep my levels normal i'm useless with my kids, can't go out because i'm terrified of having a hypo and my LO will run off if i collapse,yet if i keep my levels high thats doing the baby no good whatsoever and i just get annoyed with myself which my kids probably pick up on. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Thanks, its just one of those days i think :hugs:
> I take my levemir around 8pm, i usually have a slice of toast at 10pm but that pushes me up to around 10mmol but they seem okay with that, but i can sometimes check around 2am and it will drop back down to around 2-3mmol, sometimes it stays around 10mmol, so i either hypo in my sleep and wake up with a cracking headache but keeping me around 6-7mmol in a morning, or i wake up around 9mmol having not had a hypo.
> 
> I just feel like i cant do right for wrong, if i keep my levels normal i'm useless with my kids, can't go out because i'm terrified of having a hypo and my LO will run off if i collapse,yet if i keep my levels high thats doing the baby no good whatsoever and i just get annoyed with myself which my kids probably pick up on. :(

I take insulatard at 10pm with a small snack before I go to bed, would taking it later help prevent the hypo may be :shrug: would it then kick in later and work to help prevent that morning rise may be :flower: but stop you going hypo earlier 

I have noticed that, when I get my levels normal I beging to feel low :dohh: when I am not its a pain, but also worried me on what level I was walking around at before they put me on insulin


----------



## 080509

Thats a good point, or i could maybe set my alarm for around 3am to inject so it might then cover the rise which happens after 5am-8am! :)
With it being bank holiday tomorrow, my DSN won't be available so i think i will just give it another night and see how it goes. Today i felt low at 4.3, shaking and all sorts :( bizarre as in my last pregnancy i only started to feel low when i got below 2.7 which i know is bad, but i know its not ideal to be running high either. Hopefully will get this sorted, i'm just more worried as the weeks go by!


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Thats a good point, or i could maybe set my alarm for around 3am to inject so it might then cover the rise which happens after 5am-8am! :)
> With it being bank holiday tomorrow, my DSN won't be available so i think i will just give it another night and see how it goes. Today i felt low at 4.3, shaking and all sorts :( bizarre as in my last pregnancy i only started to feel low when i got below 2.7 which i know is bad, but i know its not ideal to be running high either. Hopefully will get this sorted, i'm just more worried as the weeks go by!

3am that will be hard walking up to do that :hugs: FX no hypo tonight for you:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Thats a good point, or i could maybe set my alarm for around 3am to inject so it might then cover the rise which happens after 5am-8am! :)
> With it being bank holiday tomorrow, my DSN won't be available so i think i will just give it another night and see how it goes. Today i felt low at 4.3, shaking and all sorts :( bizarre as in my last pregnancy i only started to feel low when i got below 2.7 which i know is bad, but i know its not ideal to be running high either. Hopefully will get this sorted, i'm just more worried as the weeks go by!

3am that will be hard walking up to do that :hugs: FX no hypo tonight for you :hugs:


----------



## 080509

I don't think i hypo'd last night (sometimes i sleep through them) and i woke up at 7.6mmol. I'm going to ring DSN tomorrow, i've run out of test strips so no chance of testing today, i've not eaten anything since yesterday and can't until i get more strips. I test way too much (probably use about 100 in 6 days) i hope you are doing okay x


----------



## JoLM

080509 said:


> Thanks, its just one of those days i think :hugs:
> I take my levemir around 8pm, i usually have a slice of toast at 10pm but that pushes me up to around 10mmol but they seem okay with that, but i can sometimes check around 2am and it will drop back down to around 2-3mmol, sometimes it stays around 10mmol, so i either hypo in my sleep and wake up with a cracking headache but keeping me around 6-7mmol in a morning, or i wake up around 9mmol having not had a hypo.
> 
> I just feel like i cant do right for wrong, if i keep my levels normal i'm useless with my kids, can't go out because i'm terrified of having a hypo and my LO will run off if i collapse,yet if i keep my levels high thats doing the baby no good whatsoever and i just get annoyed with myself which my kids probably pick up on. :(

I'm exactly the same, at around 2.30am i'm either having lucozade or correcting to try and get my levels to around 6-7mmol to start the day with. :hugs:


----------



## LouisaC

080509 said:


> I don't think i hypo'd last night (sometimes i sleep through them) and i woke up at 7.6mmol. I'm going to ring DSN tomorrow, i've run out of test strips so no chance of testing today, i've not eaten anything since yesterday and can't until i get more strips. I test way too much (probably use about 100 in 6 days) i hope you are doing okay x

Oh no! :dohh:

Are you able to get hold of some more? Unfortunately I've been there and done that, on a friday! Ended up buying a box of them from chemist, but I know that if you normally take your prescriptions to Boots (Unfortunately I don't, and it does have to be on a regular basis) they will give you a box up front and then deduct it from your next prescription. :happydance: Which can be a godsend and definitely worth a try!


----------



## LouisaC

080509 said:


> I bet that was lovely getting your pram, i'm abit of an addict when it comes to them! We are constantly changing them/selling then getting more, but we are down to 2 now (double and a single) haha, i think my OH is fed up of me changing my mind!
> That sounds like a great idea! I'm worried this time LO's sugars will be low and we won't be able to breastfeed, last time i had no problems but my hba1c at the end of pregnancy was 4.8! So i'm just hoping i can improve my levels for that purpose also.
> 
> I'm really not doing good, just feeling down about it, my levels shot up to 15 even though i hadn't eaten since 5, corrected again and back down to 9, i just don't even know what to do anymore. Is there anything i can do/say to sway them into letting me have a pump? I'm struggling with night levels having to snack through the night and before bed otherwise i go low, yet when i reduce it i'm waking up around an 8-9.
> Can i just ask what are your morning levels normally like? Did you go on the pump before pregnancy or was it something they changed you to once you told them you were pregnant? I'm just feeling hopeless with it all right now, i know worrying does no good i'm just feeling like i can't cope with the anxiety, its ruining my life and i can't do things with my kids on my own because i'm scared of hypoing when i'm on my own with them so i keep my levels running above 8 continuous because of it.


I was given the pump before pregnancy when I actually arrived at a diabetic appt with BG of 2.0mmol and no warning whatsoever - I think that they got a bit freaked out and knew that things had to change drastically.

I would have a look and see if your NHS authority has a diabetes webpage - mine does and it gives some helpful advice (https://www.avondiabetes.nhs.uk/diabetes/management/Insulinpumptherapy.htm). Otherwise, INPUT is a must - https://www.input.me.uk/

Here's the link for an info leaflet from INPUT which helps people who want to apply for a pump https://www.input.me.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Step_by_step_guide.pdf - this leaflet explains that under the NICE Guidelines - you do fit the requirements for pump therapy and should therefore NOT be declined unless there is a clinical reason for the decision and this is properly explained to you.

I would also make a list of the reasons you think that you would benefit from the pump. From what you have mentioned on here:

1) You are pregnant, pumps can significantly improve your control, which is important for LO's development and future health

2) The pump will significantly improve your BG control once LO is here - You have young children to look after - you can't be taking chances with your control

3) You are planning on BF'ing - this is known to have an effect on BG control- a pump enables you to set a reduced temporary basal rate (4 daily injections do not) whilst you feed to reduce the chances of hypo - BF'ing is better for your LO - play on this point - you are entitled to help to enable you to BF

4) You experience the dawn phenomenon 

5) You have a fear of hypo and worry that you are experiencing un-noticed hypo during the night which can lead to a hypo-induced coma - how much would that cost the NHS compared to a pump????

It is important to also stress to them that even though the pregnancy has another 20 weeks to run (and it could ba argued that the arguments you are presenting are therefore time-constrained)- you have to look after LO for a considerably longer period - so the effects will last much longer than 20 weeks

I would also ensure that you are completely up to date on the DAFNE training - this will also help. 

I hope this helps and that your care team sit up and listen to what you're saying :hugs: But it is always helpful to write the title to these documents and charities and quote them in your appointments - show that you know what you're talking about and that you have done your research. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## peanutmomma

I would love to have a pump! I had one when I was 16 so 13 years ago, and at that time the tubing and tape was all latex based and at a check up 6 months later I had a horrible infection and A1c had gone from 5.5 to 11. I found out I was allergic to the latex. Now, I know all of the companies use nonlatex based products. But, I have government assistance for insurance and was only able to get insurance because I am pregnant. SO, I can't afford the amount I would have to pay out of pocket to get one. :( I now am rollercoastering with BS all day and night since Sunday evening. If I give even 1 unit of Novolog I so super Low and if I don't I go super high. I eat and tried snacks through the night only to wake up to BS about 13.0 where as they were under 4.0 two hours prior. I have another return Visit with my endocrinologist next Tuesday and I may ask since I have the insurance atm if he thinks we can try to see if they will cover a pump.


----------



## 080509

Thanks Louisa, i don't have an appointment with them until 11th june but i phone every friday to tell them about my levels. Today i went down and got some strips i guess i'm lucky in the sense if i've run out the diabetes centre will give me a box to keep me going.
I really want a pump now, i think in terms of the night times it will definitley help, i'm still only on a small amount of background but it seems silly to have to go to bed with a reading of around 10mmol so i don't hypo? Surely it makes more sense to maybe go to bed with a reading of 7mmol and wake up with a 7mmol? Less highs? They don't get that though. I don't know whats going on with these levels today, its been really hot (for england haha!) well probably 20c but since we have had an ever lasting winter it seems boiling, i can't keep my levels below 12 again! Couldn't test this morning as i'd no strips but when i got back i was 8.7 having not eaten since yesterday morning :/ Had breakfast and had more insulin as i was high yesterday after bfast, and 1hour later 10mmol and it wouldn't shift. Had a sandwich this after noon, had 6units (usually have 4u) and its now 12 even after a 3u correction.



Spoiler
My guidelines here are 1hour reading under 7.8, i'm struggling with achieving this, i'm making myself ill with panic, its been nice weather and i haven't been able to take my kids out because i'm scared of having a hypo. Because my levels have been crap lately i now feel hypo in the 6's, shaking and all sorts. I feel exhausted due to the anxiety of it all, i wasn't like this last pregnancy, i had an hba1c under 5% throughout, this time its just come back at 8.1% and i've never had a hba1c over 6% in my life! I just feel so pissed off with it all. I feel like i can't do right for wrong with anyone, if i let my levels run high then its unfair on the baby, if i'm keeping normal levels i can't do anything with my kids and end up testing 20x a day (i'm not joking i go through that many strips) I'm only 21 why am i living like this? I shouldn't be anxious i should be able to go out with my kids to the park not be constantly in a panic. I'm sick to death of crying over it non stop. The only thing keeping me going is being glad its me that has it and not my kids, i wouldn't wish this on anyone. 
Do you think it would be bad of me to aim for a 2 hour reading of below 6, rather than a 1hour reading of below 7.8? If i lower the carbs so i don't spike high after 1hour? I just feel whats the point in aiming for a low 1hour reading when i'm only going to push it back up to around 12mmol after panicing i will hypo so purposedly keeping my levels high to avoid them, i know there are places/hospitals where ladies are told to keep a 2hour reading of less than 7.8 rather than 1hour. What does everyone think of this? It probably makes me look like a crap mum taking the easy way out, i just surely thing the less spikes and lows would be better.. I asked my DSN at my last appointment whether i should and she just said "guidelines are there for a reason"
 :nope: :cry:


----------



## 080509

Louisa, me again :) see i do think i fit the criteria for a pump, but how do i go about asking for one? Do i just bring it up on the phone with my dsn? I think i would benefit one because my basal needs vary so much, for example i barely need any throughout the day (tested during a "fast day" a couple of weeks ago, its mainly between the hours of 4am-8am (dawn phenomenon) but when i up my insulin i either go low overnight or have to go to bed with a reading above 10 to stop the drop. I clearly have the hypo fear thing as i can't go out on my own with kids and i count down the hours til OH is home from work, i'm planning on BFing and one thing that worries me after birth because i will be on more basal in pregnancy, that stays in me for 24hours using the insulin pens, what if LO is born a few hours after injecting my basal, i would then keep hypoing until it ran out? Lol! I don't seem to know when i'm hypo or when i'm imagining it, for example yesterday i was 2.8 and didn't know, yet today i was 12.7 and thought i was hypo :S the only thing i'm okay with is needles, i'm not phobic of them at all (though i don't like the big blood test ones they do) hopefully they will agree it will be worth while. Thanks for finding that page is very helpful x


----------



## Xanth

Just popping in to catch up. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## LouisaC

080509 said:


> Louisa, me again :) see i do think i fit the criteria for a pump, but how do i go about asking for one? Do i just bring it up on the phone with my dsn? I think i would benefit one because my basal needs vary so much, for example i barely need any throughout the day (tested during a "fast day" a couple of weeks ago, its mainly between the hours of 4am-8am (dawn phenomenon) but when i up my insulin i either go low overnight or have to go to bed with a reading above 10 to stop the drop. I clearly have the hypo fear thing as i can't go out on my own with kids and i count down the hours til OH is home from work, i'm planning on BFing and one thing that worries me after birth because i will be on more basal in pregnancy, that stays in me for 24hours using the insulin pens, what if LO is born a few hours after injecting my basal, i would then keep hypoing until it ran out? Lol! I don't seem to know when i'm hypo or when i'm imagining it, for example yesterday i was 2.8 and didn't know, yet today i was 12.7 and thought i was hypo :S the only thing i'm okay with is needles, i'm not phobic of them at all (though i don't like the big blood test ones they do) hopefully they will agree it will be worth while. Thanks for finding that page is very helpful x

No problem - it really winds me up that people get different treatment based on where in the country they live - like I say, my care team have been amazing since the word go - and I really do appreciate them all the more for having spoken with you and had the chance to compare. I can't really tell you how to go about requesting a pump because I had it offered to me. 

I also can't advise on whether you meet the criteria any more than I have done in my previous post - I don't want to hold myself out as a medical professional, but I am legally trained, so I can give a bit of practical advice on how I'd approach the subject.

I would ask for an urgent appointment with my DSN, Diabetes consultant and the maternity lead professional (their name should be on the front of your yellow notes) Having them all in the same room means that nothing gets missed or lost in translation. You should be able to get an appontment so that they can attempt to get your BGs sorted, 5 weeks to see someone is a very long time to wait. I would prepare for this appointment with:

1) your BG level readings etc (do they still use the red books for recording BGs and insulin levels??) for the entire pregnancy (as a start)

2) a print off of the leaflet from Input 

3) A list of all the reasons you think you meet the criteria - pregnancy brain will demolish them when you walk through the door :dohh: - this will also show that you've done your research and that you are taking this seriously

4) There should be an NHS webpage that gives the hierarchy for the diabetic department at your hospital - know who it is that is at the top of the list as the most important person who would have responsibility for reviewing the decision re pumps - have their e-mail address ready just in case you don't get the response that you want

When in the meeting with them - I would be saying to them that the situation as it is, is causing you anxiety, that you are having these hypos (have some fasting BGs to show this) and show that you have adjusted your background insulin with no avail - this directly addresses one of the criteria in the NICE Guidelines - make this point to them!!!! 

Tell them that you want to be considered for insulin pump therapy and tell them the reasons you think you qualify.

Then discuss the benefits and any potential downfalls of this treatment - some posters have already said that this didn't work for them, its not easy, it can be time-consuming, but if you can get it right, its worth it.

Ask them at the end of the appt whether they will take this further - what they are going to recommend etc - if you get the action you want, then brilliant, if not...

Ask them to write down in your notes, that you have requested to be considered for this treatment and the reasons why - this may put the frighteners on them (it gives the indication that you will take this further - and may be met by some hostility - so you need to evaluate their responses as you go through the meeting as to how you approach this) AND the reasons that they have given for not taking your request further.

If you have no luck speaking with them (the request is probably best made in person) I would ask the person I've listed under point 4 to review your notes and their decision - I would also speak with Input about their advice going further - they will have a lot of experience in this and should be able to give some helpful advice. 

Like I say - this is only what I would do - thinking at a practical level. Like I say, Input are the people who deal with this kind of thing on a day-to-day basis (Unfortunately medical negligence is not my particular area) and would be able to give further advice. 

They have a freephone number (it is an answerphone and they will get back to yor) 0800 228 9977 or you can use their online contact form https://www.input.me.uk/about-input/

And before anyone says anything - no I'm not one of their employees/volunteers! lol 

I hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## 080509

Brilliant :) thanks so much, i'm ringing them friday with my readings so i'm going to ask for an appointment to be made sooner, as i won't be seeing them all until my growth scan. I've only just eaten today as i couldn't inject the novorapid until OH got home incase it dropped, so i've felt weak with no food, hopefully this will sway them abit! I will write it all down because like you say, i tend to go blank when i'm faced with alot of them at once, they always say "do you have any questions" at the end of the appointment and i can never think of any, so i think it would be worth writing alot down.

Here we have an extension on our maternity notes, its an orange booklet with info about diabetes (alot about GD though) and the risks etc, and also a log section where you mark down readings, but theres hardly any space for all my corrections, last night i corrected and had 3 hypos in the space of 8 hours, i didn't get to sleep til gone 3am and was up at 6am with my 2 year old, its so time consuming and tiring! x


----------



## JoLM

Hi 080509

Just thought it may help to let you know my experience of looking into getting an insulin pump. 

It was before I was pregnant but mentioned my interest in getting one at my diabetic appointment, and in Hampshire they require you to complete a carbon counting course then once that done they would have considered giving me a pump.

The course dates came through really quickly but personally decided not to go ahead. I'm unable to inject into my stomach without feeling really ill, goes back to when I was originally diagnoised but hope it helps. xx


----------



## LouisaC

080509 - I hope you manage to have a better night tonight and get some much needed rest! 

JolM - They can't use the DAFNE course (the carb counting one) against you in the decision of whether to give you a pump or not - it used to be the way a lot of authorities got out of providing efficient treatment - to only put on one or two a year - it doesn't work now as ppl got wise to it. 

I actually find it easier to use the pump - the infusion set is a little bit like the softclix, but for your insulin - you press a button and the needle hoots into your skin and leaves the little tube that is connected to the pump cartridge behind - so its just like being on a drip, but a lot more transportable! 

I can understand finding it hard to get along with, I occasionally have to take an hours off or so and detach myself!

Kellyrae - how are you? Not heard from you in a while - I hope everything is going well!

:hugs:


----------



## 080509

Thanks both of you :) xx
I did do the carb counting course when i was 12 weeks along, even though i get told off for carb counting, they tell me "carb counting won't work i will just get frustrated" despite them saying that i do carb count and aim for less than 30g at breakfast, 30 at lunch and 30 at dinner, i do snack to prevent hypos so i probably have around 130g carbs a day (unless i've had the hypo monster) lol but pre pregnancy i was on less than 60g a day of carbs and needing tiny amounts of insulin, but due to the starvation ketones i had to stop the low carbing once i got pregnant. Sorry thats a ramble! 

What i'm wondering is they say to do a basal test on the diabetes forums (though not for pregnancy) but i did that the other day, i was 8.5 in the morning fasting, and then at 3 oclock in the afternoon i'd dropped to 3.8! So to me it seems the pump would be handy as my requirements change alot depending on the time of day, i know its that damn dawn phenomenon shoving mine up, but i can't see any way around it unless i have the pump. Tomorrows phone call should be interesting! Also i've got a telling off for rearranging my eye appointment next week! They did it for the 16th which is my LO's first birthday! So i told my DSN i've rearranged it for July (there weren't any available appointments until then) and she gave me a lecture on the risks of this and that with my eyes, i told her i'm aware of that but up until pregnancy my control had been great and we had plans for my LO's birthday and i'm not cancelling them just to go to a check up which i'l be sat around 2 hours waiting as usual! Plus those eye drops make me feel ill/shattered for the rest of the day which will ruin things, i know thats minor compared to what the retinopathy can do but still that annoyed me they should be more understanding. How are you both? And also not heard off kellyrae or kmichelle for a little while, i hope they are okay and just busy prepping for their babies xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey every one:flower:
just a quick question I hope not a stupid one LOL 
but I cut my heel on wednesday a tiny cut so did not think much of it, but yesterday it was really sore, this morning it is worse and you can see puss, my foot is very swollen but that could be normal swelling I have been getting any way! but what do you normally do, should I worry :shrug:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies, sorry not been on in a while, my little one had a bug and of course its done the rounds of our home so been a little under the weather....all good now though.

Bloods have been fine although I have had to increase my bolus to 3 units/10grams carbs!!!

Turning into a right insulin monster now haha......good news from the eye clinic yesterday, he's happy to leave the laser now, but wants to have one last look a week before I'm due to have section just incase :)

36 week scan on Tuesday and clinic, I started the colostrum expressing this week too....keeping my fingers crossed her sugars don't drop so low this time though....best to be prepared for it, although only one seems to be working so far????

Can't wait to switch my pump back to pre pregnancy rates!!!
Not long to go now LouisaC :) 

Hope everyone is doing ok.....I read through the pump discussion threads quickly, dunno if this helps anyone but I have only had mine for a year in june....it was my diabetic team that suggested I tried one because my hba1c was constantly at around the 8mmols mark, and due to hypos during the night, and he also mentioned that I have had diabetes for such a long time, but he said I ticked some of the boes to be put forward for one, then I had to wait for the funding to be approved which took about a month then had to go on a days course to be shown how to use it.
Tey also wanted me to go on the dafne course before I started the pump but was never able to make them, and still haven't been on it, but my dsn said she isnt too concerned as i have always carb counted since being diagnosed 26 years ago :s 

I have the accuchek combo pump, I found it hard to get to grips with after having injections for so long, infact I was on the verge of giving it them back as I just couldnt get to grips with constantly being attached to something all the time but I can honestly say I would be completely lost without it now, push them for one if you think you can benefit from it, I personally think everyone on insulin should start on one or get one, and I don't agree with this postcode lottery, they could prevent so many problems for children with diabetes in years to come for them, lifestyles could be made easier and could save the nhs alot of money considering how much diabetes and its complications alone cost them now already.....xxx


----------



## kellyrae

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey every one:flower:
> just a quick question I hope not a stupid one LOL
> but I cut my heel on wednesday a tiny cut so did not think much of it, but yesterday it was really sore, this morning it is worse and you can see puss, my foot is very swollen but that could be normal swelling I have been getting any way! but what do you normally do, should I worry :shrug:

Hey there, I fell through my daughters plastic toilet step a couple of days ago and cut all my foot too :wacko:

I just made sure its clean all the time so it doesnt get infected, but if I was getting puss and its swollen I would go to the doctors just to be safe, an infected foot doesn't usually go down too good with diabetes, they will help it heal better xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

kellyrae said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one:flower:
> just a quick question I hope not a stupid one LOL
> but I cut my heel on wednesday a tiny cut so did not think much of it, but yesterday it was really sore, this morning it is worse and you can see puss, my foot is very swollen but that could be normal swelling I have been getting any way! but what do you normally do, should I worry :shrug:
> 
> Hey there, I fell through my daughters plastic toilet step a couple of days ago and cut all my foot too :wacko:
> 
> I just made sure its clean all the time so it doesnt get infected, but if I was getting puss and its swollen I would go to the doctors just to be safe, an infected foot doesn't usually go down too good with diabetes, they will help it heal better xxClick to expand...

Thanks I can not believe how quick it got infected I will have to go to the doctor later and see what they say! it is driving me nuts :dohh:


----------



## kellyrae

CelticNiamh said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one:flower:
> just a quick question I hope not a stupid one LOL
> but I cut my heel on wednesday a tiny cut so did not think much of it, but yesterday it was really sore, this morning it is worse and you can see puss, my foot is very swollen but that could be normal swelling I have been getting any way! but what do you normally do, should I worry :shrug:
> 
> Hey there, I fell through my daughters plastic toilet step a couple of days ago and cut all my foot too :wacko:
> 
> I just made sure its clean all the time so it doesnt get infected, but if I was getting puss and its swollen I would go to the doctors just to be safe, an infected foot doesn't usually go down too good with diabetes, they will help it heal better xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I can not believe how quick it got infected I will have to go to the doctor later and see what they say! it is driving me nuts :dohh:Click to expand...

Its a pain!!! They will just prob give it a good clean and maybe give you something to clear it up :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kellyrae said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Hey every one:flower:
> just a quick question I hope not a stupid one LOL
> but I cut my heel on wednesday a tiny cut so did not think much of it, but yesterday it was really sore, this morning it is worse and you can see puss, my foot is very swollen but that could be normal swelling I have been getting any way! but what do you normally do, should I worry :shrug:
> 
> Hey there, I fell through my daughters plastic toilet step a couple of days ago and cut all my foot too :wacko:
> 
> I just made sure its clean all the time so it doesnt get infected, but if I was getting puss and its swollen I would go to the doctors just to be safe, an infected foot doesn't usually go down too good with diabetes, they will help it heal better xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I can not believe how quick it got infected I will have to go to the doctor later and see what they say! it is driving me nuts :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Its a pain!!! They will just prob give it a good clean and maybe give you something to clear it up :flower:Click to expand...

oh hope they do not squeeze it!!!! ouch:dohh:


----------



## 080509

Phoned this morning and basically got no where in terms of the pump, i was told it wouldn't be beneficial in terms of anxiety and hypos, i was in tears so i couldn't argue the point in what the NICE criteria say, i thought one of the reasons was if your life is severely interupted then the pump is the way forward. I said i can't keep the <7.8 one hour post meals and its more realistic to keep it less than 6mmol two hours after, so she agreed. I've got an appointment with the DSN next week so at least that brings it forward 5 weeks! But i doubt we will get anywhere.
Woke up this morning and bloods were 10mmol :( so having to increase the levemir even though i will go hypo over night, it gets to be depressing when you hope you will wake up when you go to bed doesn't it? I'm not coping with this at all, i was asked if i wanted to see a psychologist or to spend a couple of days in a ward to control my sugars, i declined both.


----------



## 080509

I'm not depressed outside of pregnancy/diabetes, but its getting to the point where i'm randomly bursting into tears like a mad woman because all i can think of is diabetes diabetes diabetes, all day/night long, i'm fed up of seeing high levels all the time, and equally fed up of being panicky about hypos. My family know nothing about diabetes (except OH but i bet he's sick of me droning on) they just think people get diabetes if they've had too much sugar and all it means is you can't have cake, so i have nobody to talk to apart from OH.


----------



## JoLM

Thank you for the further info about Insulin Pumps may have a reconsideration once baby born. Have to admit very nervous about being on my own with the little munchkin in case I go into a hypo. 

080509-I really hope your diabetic team reconsider your request.


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> I'm not depressed outside of pregnancy/diabetes, but its getting to the point where i'm randomly bursting into tears like a mad woman because all i can think of is diabetes diabetes diabetes, all day/night long, i'm fed up of seeing high levels all the time, and equally fed up of being panicky about hypos. My family know nothing about diabetes (except OH but i bet he's sick of me droning on) they just think people get diabetes if they've had too much sugar and all it means is you can't have cake, so i have nobody to talk to apart from OH.

Big HUGS hun :hugs: did you change what time your taking your levimar to a later time so you wont go low around 3am may be that might help even a little

hope your ok :hugs:


I am happy to report my foot is much better infection is going all ready cream working a treat :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

JoLM said:


> Thank you for the further info about Insulin Pumps may have a reconsideration once baby born. Have to admit very nervous about being on my own with the little munchkin in case I go into a hypo.
> 
> 080509-I really hope your diabetic team reconsider your request.

I felt like that with my first.....I remeber the hypos from breast feeding and there was a couple of times it got scary, she 2yrs old now and she knows where "mummys juice" is kept if I ask her to get it me (lucozade) and she knows how to do my blood sugars with my machine, luckily I have never had to use this method with her but sh sort of took it on herself to want to help, as little girls do :) 

I know its different to having a newborn by yourself but you sort of go into a certain mode when your by yourself, call it an extra motherly instinct for diabetics that we get :flower:


----------



## 080509

Thanks ladies, bit better day today, doing the 2 hour check is proving better for me (though i know i should really keep to 1hour but i can't function) my 2 hour readings have been in the 4's and 5's so i'm happy with that, if anythings its making me eat better too, with me checking at 1 hour i was often eating alot of rubbish (chocolate/crisps) because i could over-use insulin if that makes sense, where as today i've eaten proper food as i want to keep the 2 hour reading as good as possible.
I would love a pump one day, but i can see why they prioritise others first as i haven't had type 1 for very long (3 years in total (they thought it was GD in my first pregnancy but sadly not lol) so i'm happy if they put people who have had this for years first and also children/babies too! I will just try and keep tweaking it for now and hopefully be okay. 
I went to bed on an 8.6 last night and woke at 7.4, checked at 4am and it was 7mmol so although still out of target its much better than waking in the 10's and 11's, i'm thinking of going to bed around 7mmol tonight and seeing if the amount of levemir i'm on is right by hopefully waking below 6, hopefully not too low though haha! 
Typical as i was feeling better today in myself, its rained all day! Where as last week we had 2 hot days and i was so unwell with panic attacks/anxiety we stayed in :(

Its my little boys birthday next week, 1 already! Can't believe it, so i'm not sure what we have planned but it will either be eating out or the farm depending on sunny england's weather lol


----------



## 080509

Me again lol, what does everyone here do? Stick to 1 hour targets or 2 hour? and if you stick to 1 hour how do you avoid going hypo? i checked at 1 hour and it was 10.3, and 2 hours it was 5.1, but i can't help feeling like the 1 hour should be lower, but when its normal at the 1hour mark, i end up hypo unless i drink lucozade then, things like fruit/biscuit doesn't prevent it x


----------



## kellyrae

When I was on ionjections and pregnant with my first I always had to have my insulin at least 20-30 mins before I ate to get my bloods to be half decent 1hr after food, don't know if that helps rather than having insulin when you eat or like some people after, maybe have a play around with when you inject?? Xx


----------



## 080509

Thankyou i will give this a go tomorrow, high after evening meal again, i'm getting stuck for ideas in terms of what to have which will agree, it seems salad is about the only thing which works! Or a sandwich xx


----------



## JoLM

I'm the same as Kellyrae and tend to do my injection 30 minutes before food time but I also do not check sugars until 2 hrs after food, little munchkin seems to get very active when my sugars start dropping which does helps. Looks like i'm getting Mummy hypo training in early with him.

Hopefully will be getting my delivery date booked in tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Xanth

I also have my insulin around 30 mins before meals.


----------



## 080509

Thanks, i got my 1hour down to 8mmol but it stayed put there all day, usually it comes back down, but i guess 8 is alot better than the double figures! So i'm pleased with that and hopefully tomorrow i can keep it ticking along a little lower. Does anyone really struggle with the evening meal? I'm struggling to eat carbs for dinner, does this matter as long as i get enough carbs in for bubs during the day? No matter how much insulin i have i either end up in 12's 13's etc, and it takes ages to get down, or it comes zooming back down whilst i'm getting our LO to sleep at night. I've just had some chicken with salad and cheese and BS is 5.9, no hypos or highs. I think i;ve worked out my basal now at night time, hopefully i can keep at it xxx


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Thanks, i got my 1hour down to 8mmol but it stayed put there all day, usually it comes back down, but i guess 8 is alot better than the double figures! So i'm pleased with that and hopefully tomorrow i can keep it ticking along a little lower. Does anyone really struggle with the evening meal? I'm struggling to eat carbs for dinner, does this matter as long as i get enough carbs in for bubs during the day? No matter how much insulin i have i either end up in 12's 13's etc, and it takes ages to get down, or it comes zooming back down whilst i'm getting our LO to sleep at night. I've just had some chicken with salad and cheese and BS is 5.9, no hypos or highs. I think i;ve worked out my basal now at night time, hopefully i can keep at it xxx

Glad its working a little better!! 
I know if mine go higher than normal it does take me ages to get it down, like all day sometimes and I'm pumping fast acing insulin all day/night.
I had to up my insulin intake per 10 grams of carbs to 4 units today, luckily I only have a couple of weeks left to deal with it and think i have been quite fortunate where resistance is concerned. xx


----------



## 080509

I spoke too soon, hypo at 3.6 but i felt rotten, a good thing since before i could be in the 1's and feel completely normal! 
You are so close now, i bet you can't wait! And i bet the diabetes is abit easier to control once bubs is here, i know i'm looking forward to it being a little more simple. x


----------



## kellyrae

Last growth scan this morning :happydance:
I was getting lots of pains last night....thought the time had come to ring the hospital but no such luck yet, shes teasing me now :haha:

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

kellyrae said:


> Last growth scan this morning :happydance:
> I was getting lots of pains last night....thought the time had come to ring the hospital but no such luck yet, shes teasing me now :haha:
> 
> xxx

good luck today:flower:


----------



## kellyrae

All went well today I'm pleased to say, Rosalie is growing right on target as any other normal baby :happydance:

Just a waiting game now :coffee:, vbac if labour starts early and a csection on the 28th either way.....I don't have to have the steroids either so will be better for blood sugars before section, just gotta keep those blood sugars good as possible now........was quite strange being sent away with all the leaflets and being told good luck, knowing I don't have to go back :)


----------



## Xanth

kellyrae said:


> All went well today I'm pleased to say, Rosalie is growing right on target as any other normal baby :happydance:
> 
> Just a waiting game now :coffee:, vbac if labour starts early and a csection on the 28th either way.....I don't have to have the steroids either so will be better for blood sugars before section, just gotta keep those blood sugars good as possible now........was quite strange being sent away with all the leaflets and being told good luck, knowing I don't have to go back :)

Sounds like a good appointment. 

How exciting. Not long xx


----------



## JoLM

Kellyrae-Had my last scan today and all booked in for an induction on the 29th May, very excited but sounds like a very long process and unlikely meet little munchkin until the following day. Rosalie a lovely name. xxx


----------



## kellyrae

JoLM said:


> Kellyrae-Had my last scan today and all booked in for an induction on the 29th May, very excited but sounds like a very long process and unlikely meet little munchkin until the following day. Rosalie a lovely name. xxx

Great news Jolm :) my induction was not slow last time even though they said it would be, pessary went in at 12:30 lunchtime and I was 6cm dialated by 6pm!!! Unfortunately I doid end up with a emcs but only due to baby moving round at the last minute, bet you can't wait :) I know I can't!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kellyrae not long to wait :flower: sounds like a great appointment :thumbup:

so what do you do when your sick, I have the flu so getting high numbers, I fell asleep this afternoon and DH did not wake me, he was making dinner but left it very late, then burned it, I had enough to feed the kids but not us but its way to late to start over and I am feeling so bad not up to cooking I am meant to eat at 6pm its 9pm now so I have not taken my dinner time insulin is it ok to skip a meal I am not going low any way thankfully!! I am not a happy bunny!! but say that is a mixture of hormones and feeling so crappy!!!


----------



## JoLM

Kellyrae, hopefully i'll be the same. FX'd xx

CelticNiamh, when sick your blood sugars will increase. If i'm unable to eat I tend to check sugars regularly and have small doses of insulin. I'll also try to drink lucozade/orange juice instead of eating and plenty of water. In boots they also sell an own brand Lemsip (just parcetmol based) which pregnant women can have, especially helpful if you have a sore throat. I hope you get better soon. xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

JoLM said:


> Kellyrae, hopefully i'll be the same. FX'd xx
> 
> CelticNiamh, when sick your blood sugars will increase. If i'm unable to eat I tend to check sugars regularly and have small doses of insulin. I'll also try to drink lucozade/orange juice instead of eating and plenty of water. In boots they also sell an own brand Lemsip (just parcetmol based) which pregnant women can have, especially helpful if you have a sore throat. I hope you get better soon. xxx

Thank you :hugs: feeling so much better today and I can eat blood sugars are still higher but I know that will sort it self out! that is good to know about the boots brand lemsip thanks! I got some toast in to me last night before bed so I could take my bedtime insulin :thumbup:


----------



## LouisaC

JoLM said:


> Kellyrae-Had my last scan today and all booked in for an induction on the 29th May, very excited but sounds like a very long process and unlikely meet little munchkin until the following day. Rosalie a lovely name. xxx

Hi guys, had a few days away, so not been around much.

Looks like the 28th and 29th will be busy for us all! I found out last week that they will likely deliver me (either by induction/section) on 28th May as well! I need to wait on another growth scan next week before they will tell me for definite :cry:

I'm hoping that baby makes their own appearance by then though! - I seem to be having loads of BHs and I keep thinking 'Is this it???' but baby seems to like messing with me :haha: - I should be used to it now! 

I'm also noticing loads of hypos and reduced need for insulin - I've been to the Day Assessment Unit a few times, but their response is that baby is moving fine, so they're not worried. It seems kind of reassuring, espec given that they have discussed it all with my consultant, but I just don't feel that its right - is my mind going loopy after having too much time away from work, I wonder???? 

Is anyone else expressing colostrum for when bubs arrives? I've been trying and I can safely say that it is the most frustrating thing EVER!!!!! 

Does anyone have any tips for increasing your supply at this stage?

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

080509 - I'm glad to hear that you're sugars are looking better and that you're happier about it all - I hope you enjoy your little boy's birthday.


----------



## Xanth

My middle sons birthday is 27th may :)

I've never expressed colostrum before. My supply wasn't very good when I had Brandon but it soon builds up and I breastfed past 12 months xx


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> JoLM said:
> 
> 
> Kellyrae-Had my last scan today and all booked in for an induction on the 29th May, very excited but sounds like a very long process and unlikely meet little munchkin until the following day. Rosalie a lovely name. xxx
> 
> Hi guys, had a few days away, so not been around much.
> 
> Looks like the 28th and 29th will be busy for us all! I found out last week that they will likely deliver me (either by induction/section) on 28th May as well! I need to wait on another growth scan next week before they will tell me for definite :cry:
> 
> I'm hoping that baby makes their own appearance by then though! - I seem to be having loads of BHs and I keep thinking 'Is this it???' but baby seems to like messing with me :haha: - I should be used to it now!
> 
> I'm also noticing loads of hypos and reduced need for insulin - I've been to the Day Assessment Unit a few times, but their response is that baby is moving fine, so they're not worried. It seems kind of reassuring, espec given that they have discussed it all with my consultant, but I just don't feel that its right - is my mind going loopy after having too much time away from work, I wonder????
> 
> Is anyone else expressing colostrum for when bubs arrives? I've been trying and I can safely say that it is the most frustrating thing EVER!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for increasing your supply at this stage?
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:
> 
> 080509 - I'm glad to hear that you're sugars are looking better and that you're happier about it all - I hope you enjoy your little boy's birthday.Click to expand...

Wow those two days will be fun!!!! 
I started collecting colostrum last week......I have a breast pump from my previous pregnancy so to begin with (i know they say only by hand) I kick started it off with the pump, that seemed to work after a few mins then finished it off with hand, I tend to do it after a bath at night, make a nice warm drink, sit by myself while hubby baths my daughter and massage one at a time, sometimes if i struggled i would place my warm tea mug on them too to get them warm again.

Now i have been doing it a while I don't need to use the pump as I have quite a good flow now but it is hard work and i think i got 1ml first try, and now i get 5ml every day, just try your best and keep at it :flower:

If you can't seem to get any, stop and leave it half an hour and try again, might just be a case of needing to kick starting the flow, I have to swap over all the time, get a few drops from one breast the it stops and so on....


----------



## LouisaC

Wow those two days will be fun!!!! 
I started collecting colostrum last week......I have a breast pump from my previous pregnancy so to begin with (i know they say only by hand) I kick started it off with the pump, that seemed to work after a few mins then finished it off with hand, I tend to do it after a bath at night, make a nice warm drink, sit by myself while hubby baths my daughter and massage one at a time, sometimes if i struggled i would place my warm tea mug on them too to get them warm again.

Now i have been doing it a while I don't need to use the pump as I have quite a good flow now but it is hard work and i think i got 1ml first try, and now i get 5ml every day, just try your best and keep at it :flower:

If you can't seem to get any, stop and leave it half an hour and try again, might just be a case of needing to kick starting the flow, I have to swap over all the time, get a few drops from one breast the it stops and so on....[/QUOTE]

Thanks Kellyrae, I had been warned against the pump, but I'm just getting so annoyed and frustrated now that I think its actually affecting my results (Colostrum, not BG for a change!) so I might get it out of the box for a test pump!

I've tried having a bath and have used a scented wheat bag that you throw in the microwave, but I like the sound of the tea! :coffee: - It may be another way to get in another cup of raspberry leaf tea! (I'm now trying anything that might help with labour and the induction) 

I'm finding that I get one drop from one, then go back to the other and that's the most I can muster - is just so frustrating, but I have heard that just a drop is enough to help LO's BG, so am just reminding myself of that. :thumbup:


----------



## 080509

How is everyone today? Sugars have been terrible lately, i'm guessing resistance has kicked in now, i really need to get things sorted!
Does anyone have any ideas on how i can get my morning reading on target? I can't increase my levemir as i go low in the night, i've got to phone dsn tomorrow as she keeps telling me to go to bed high (which i have done with readings of 12 and i'm not happy about that at all, and even then i'm only in the 6's!) Pump isn't going to happen as they "feel they can sort things out on injections but in the future i may be able to have one" is what they say.. fair enough! What i'm doing is going to bed on a reading of 7, not having a supper so being a reasonable level before bed, testing at 4am and i'm around 4.9, and then DP shoves it up to 8mmol. I know not terrible and id rather go to bed on a 7 and wake with an 8.. rather than go to bed on a 12, possibly go low and wake up in the 6's anyway. Is it even do-able on MDI? I've read somewhere people set their alarms for 4am to inject a unit of novorapid but to be honest i know if i inject novorapid i won't go back to sleep for fear i won't wake up! I know that sounds abit far fetched maybe but probably the day i do inject novorapid at 4am will be the day the dawn phenomenon doesn't strike and i WILL go low! 

Something positive i've managed to keep my Breakfast reading good, its 8 one hour after and has been around 6mmol two hours after, thats burgen bread with peanut butter.. it works so even though i'd rather have cereal or something more tasty i don't care, i just want to see good readings!

Sorry i've ranted on xx


----------



## JoLM

LouisaC said:


> JoLM said:
> 
> 
> Kellyrae-Had my last scan today and all booked in for an induction on the 29th May, very excited but sounds like a very long process and unlikely meet little munchkin until the following day. Rosalie a lovely name. xxx
> 
> Hi guys, had a few days away, so not been around much.
> 
> Looks like the 28th and 29th will be busy for us all! I found out last week that they will likely deliver me (either by induction/section) on 28th May as well! I need to wait on another growth scan next week before they will tell me for definite :cry:
> 
> I'm hoping that baby makes their own appearance by then though! - I seem to be having loads of BHs and I keep thinking 'Is this it???' but baby seems to like messing with me :haha: - I should be used to it now!
> 
> I'm also noticing loads of hypos and reduced need for insulin - I've been to the Day Assessment Unit a few times, but their response is that baby is moving fine, so they're not worried. It seems kind of reassuring, espec given that they have discussed it all with my consultant, but I just don't feel that its right - is my mind going loopy after having too much time away from work, I wonder????
> 
> Is anyone else expressing colostrum for when bubs arrives? I've been trying and I can safely say that it is the most frustrating thing EVER!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for increasing your supply at this stage?
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:
> 
> 080509 - I'm glad to hear that you're sugars are looking better and that you're happier about it all - I hope you enjoy your little boy's birthday.Click to expand...


Hi Louisa, I'm in the same boat trying to collect milk for the baby in preparation for the Induction. Nothing is coming out at all not even a little trickle. 

I spoke with Midwife today and she suggested kneeding the breast before trying to hand express. Will certainly be trying bath and tea, likewise might give the breastpump a go been desperate to try it out. 

xxx


----------



## JoLM

kellyrae said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoLM said:
> 
> 
> Kellyrae-Had my last scan today and all booked in for an induction on the 29th May, very excited but sounds like a very long process and unlikely meet little munchkin until the following day. Rosalie a lovely name. xxx
> 
> Hi guys, had a few days away, so not been around much.
> 
> Looks like the 28th and 29th will be busy for us all! I found out last week that they will likely deliver me (either by induction/section) on 28th May as well! I need to wait on another growth scan next week before they will tell me for definite :cry:
> 
> I'm hoping that baby makes their own appearance by then though! - I seem to be having loads of BHs and I keep thinking 'Is this it???' but baby seems to like messing with me :haha: - I should be used to it now!
> 
> I'm also noticing loads of hypos and reduced need for insulin - I've been to the Day Assessment Unit a few times, but their response is that baby is moving fine, so they're not worried. It seems kind of reassuring, espec given that they have discussed it all with my consultant, but I just don't feel that its right - is my mind going loopy after having too much time away from work, I wonder????
> 
> Is anyone else expressing colostrum for when bubs arrives? I've been trying and I can safely say that it is the most frustrating thing EVER!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for increasing your supply at this stage?
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:
> 
> 080509 - I'm glad to hear that you're sugars are looking better and that you're happier about it all - I hope you enjoy your little boy's birthday.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow those two days will be fun!!!!
> I started collecting colostrum last week......I have a breast pump from my previous pregnancy so to begin with (i know they say only by hand) I kick started it off with the pump, that seemed to work after a few mins then finished it off with hand, I tend to do it after a bath at night, make a nice warm drink, sit by myself while hubby baths my daughter and massage one at a time, sometimes if i struggled i would place my warm tea mug on them too to get them warm again.
> 
> Now i have been doing it a while I don't need to use the pump as I have quite a good flow now but it is hard work and i think i got 1ml first try, and now i get 5ml every day, just try your best and keep at it :flower:
> 
> If you can't seem to get any, stop and leave it half an hour and try again, might just be a case of needing to kick starting the flow, I have to swap over all the time, get a few drops from one breast the it stops and so on....Click to expand...


Thanks for the advise Kellyrae, having similar problems trying to get things flowing. xxx


----------



## JoLM

080509 said:


> How is everyone today? Sugars have been terrible lately, i'm guessing resistance has kicked in now, i really need to get things sorted!
> Does anyone have any ideas on how i can get my morning reading on target? I can't increase my levemir as i go low in the night, i've got to phone dsn tomorrow as she keeps telling me to go to bed high (which i have done with readings of 12 and i'm not happy about that at all, and even then i'm only in the 6's!) Pump isn't going to happen as they "feel they can sort things out on injections but in the future i may be able to have one" is what they say.. fair enough! What i'm doing is going to bed on a reading of 7, not having a supper so being a reasonable level before bed, testing at 4am and i'm around 4.9, and then DP shoves it up to 8mmol. I know not terrible and id rather go to bed on a 7 and wake with an 8.. rather than go to bed on a 12, possibly go low and wake up in the 6's anyway. Is it even do-able on MDI? I've read somewhere people set their alarms for 4am to inject a unit of novorapid but to be honest i know if i inject novorapid i won't go back to sleep for fear i won't wake up! I know that sounds abit far fetched maybe but probably the day i do inject novorapid at 4am will be the day the dawn phenomenon doesn't strike and i WILL go low!
> 
> Something positive i've managed to keep my Breakfast reading good, its 8 one hour after and has been around 6mmol two hours after, thats burgen bread with peanut butter.. it works so even though i'd rather have cereal or something more tasty i don't care, i just want to see good readings!
> 
> Sorry i've ranted on xx


Hi 800509,

I know your not having supper but have you thought about having a small snack with your Levemir that slow releasing on sugars and could work in conjuction with an increase in dose. Maybe a slice of wholemeal toast or another option having a small supper i.e. Pasta. 

If my Bed sugars are lower than 5, then i'll have a biscuit or toast. Toast being my preference as for some reason over the last two weeks I've been craving Marmite, my Sister in Law thinks its the B12. Causing problems with the anti marmite husband. 

Hope it helps, if you have access to dietician, they'll be abe to guide on good slow acting foods. The hospital usually gives a direct contact number for the team especially if Diabetic. 

xxx


----------



## 080509

Thanks xx
I was having a piece of toast with the levemir but it was pushing me up to the teens :( so i've had to cut that out now, its all trial and error though isn't it, one minute things can be stable and the next, haywire! Levels have been fairly okay today though i've had 2 hypos and on the way back from town i had a 9.5 but corrected as soon as i was home, so now 6.8. x


----------



## JoLM

080509-It certainly is trial and error. xx

Just to give everyone a laugh, I got the breast pump out too see if I could start collecting some antenatel milk for the induction and completely ignored the big warning sign around the air flow tube plus 3 warnings in the instruction manual not to steralise the air flow tube. 

Looks like first thing Monday morning i'm going to be contacting Tomee Tipee for a replacement part. Feeling very stupid and currently blaming baby brain. xxx


----------



## 080509

Oh dear! :( i hope you can get it fixed as soon as possible, i often don't notice things like that, i'm too eager to try things out! I only have a manual pump, its a philips avent one, i wasn't too successful in expressing last time round but luckily his sugars were fine so didn't need any expressed, but i'm thinking of giving it another go this time just incase with my wacky sugars. 

When are you due again? xx


----------



## JoLM

Spoke to Tommee Tipee today and they are going to send me a replacement part today, free of charge which is fantastic. They are inducing me on 29th May, I've continued to try hand expressing whilst waiting for the new part. Managed to get a little speckle of something yesteday, hopefully things are starting to work and will get more over the next couple of days. 

Do you know when you're likely to be induced? xx


----------



## 080509

Blimey thats not far off, i bet you are looking forward to things now! I think my induction will be around the 26th august, putting me around the 38 week mark, it can't come soon enough, my bump just seems to huge this time, hopefully not down to the sugars but more so that i've been eating better this time round. Glad to hear about the replacement, its always good when you get decent service from a company! x


----------



## LouisaC

I have to say that I've been finding it really hard to hand express the last few weeks - things really turned around over the weekend - I had some precious alone time with OH - being as bubs is now actually expected by the end of this week.

I was able to express twice as much as I had been before having the time with OH - apparently the good time hormones increase production! I managed to express more in one sitting today than I have in a full day before the weekend. Now there's an excuse if I ever heard one! :happydance:

Just thought I'd share and see if it helped anyone else.


----------



## JoLM

I'm certainly counting down the days, been really tired today with a horrible headache. I know how you feel been like that since 32 weeks. 

LouisaC-Thank you for the guidance and will certainly try again tonight after a snuggle with hubby.


----------



## kellyrae

anybody who went into natural labour.....what were your blood sugars like low or higher?

I think I started with mild contractions this morning.....not too intense but definately there!!!

I have noticed though my blood sugars have been higher than usual since they started :wacko:

Is this normal? I was induced last time and they stayed around the 5mmols mark, they have been between 8-10mmols so far and i'm pumping insulin like you wouldn't believe :wacko:

Currently sat here timing and waiting for action!!!!


----------



## JoLM

Hi Kellyrae, can't help with the blood sugars but wishing you the best of luck snd keep us updated. xxx


----------



## kellyrae

JoLM said:


> Hi Kellyrae, can't help with the blood sugars but wishing you the best of luck snd keep us updated. xxx

Thanks, still sat at home but they are coming a little more frequent so hopefully should have a too long wait :flower:


----------



## 080509

I've no advice but good luck and i hope your LO is on her way! I've had 2 inductions and they had me on the sliding scale thing so i don't know how my sugars were really but hopefully its labour? xx


----------



## 080509

I've had to double my background in the past 2 days! Did anyone else notice this around 24 weeks Bump is huge and i'm measuring big.. also had to increase my novorapid from 1u per 10g to 1u per 5g...


----------



## JoLM

Hi, that was about the same time I had to start increasing both my Levemir and Novorapid. 

Looks like little munchkin being a bit awkward, had my 3rd CTG today before the induction next Wednesday and two midwifes think he may have decided to turn from head down to breech, they couldn't be sure. Getting a scan done on Tuesday morning to have a look and presume if that is the case, i'll have a C-Section instead. Hopefully still on the Wednesday as reallying looking forward to finally meeting him xxx


----------



## 080509

JoLM said:


> Hi, that was about the same time I had to start increasing both my Levemir and Novorapid.
> 
> Looks like little munchkin being a bit awkward, had my 3rd CTG today before the induction next Wednesday and two midwifes think he may have decided to turn from head down to breech, they couldn't be sure. Getting a scan done on Tuesday morning to have a look and presume if that is the case, i'll have a C-Section instead. Hopefully still on the Wednesday as reallying looking forward to finally meeting him xxx

Aww bless him, its not far away at all now, i'm sure how ever he decides to come along it will be next week, i'm guessing if they are giving you a section they would do it sooner, and not let you past the wednesday anyway, incase he were to come along before the section/induction x


----------



## 080509

yay 25 weeks for me, counting down! hopefully just 13 weeks left lol


----------



## JoLM

It'll fly by and be 38 weeks before you know it. xxx


----------



## kellyrae

Well after having what I thought were contractions for 36 hrs and ending up in labour and delivery ward for 2 days suddenly stopped :wacko:

What a few days we had!!! Sent home with codeine and a very tired mum to be with no baby was not what I was expecting......but still only 3 days to wait for my section as long as this little madam doesn't decide to play silly buggers again :dohh:

Good luck to those who are being induced or sectioned 28th & 29th if I don't get chance to get on here again till after Tuesday.......hope it all goes well!!!


----------



## 080509

Aww no, already turning out to be cheeky and shes not even here yet! :hugs: i'm sure the next couple of days will speed along and she will be in your arms before you know it! And same to you Jo, not long left at all, i'l be lonely in here! haha x


----------



## JoLM

Oh Kellyrae hope everything goes well on Tuesday and hopefully we'll be able to catch up next weekend. xx

080509-I'll still be checking oin the site as I'm sure i'll need a lot help when having to reduce my insulin once the munchkin arrives. xx


----------



## 080509

JoLM said:


> Oh Kellyrae hope everything goes well on Tuesday and hopefully we'll be able to catch up next weekend. xx
> 
> 080509-I'll still be checking oin the site as I'm sure i'll need a lot help when having to reduce my insulin once the munchkin arrives. xx

This is something i'm wondering about, because i'l be on alot more insulin by the time our baby is here, will they put me on a dextrose drip? For instance if i take my levemir (background) at 8pm in the evening (it lasts nearly 24hours) and i were to give birth a few hours later, i would have alot of background insulin in me after he is born, so i'm worried about major hypos! lol, shall i just go in armed with loads of lucozade? Last time my babies have been born in the evening so i didn't have that problem, but i'm wondering if he just popped along a couple of hours after i've had the background.. it will drop like mad! x


----------



## 080509

Argh i think resistance is really kicking in! normally outside of pregnancy i wouldn't bolus for just carb free meals, but today i had chicken salad, zero carbs and 1 hour later 12.7!!! Pre meal it was 5.1! So i had 4 units of novorapid and nothing, zilch, did absolutley rock all, another 4 units and i'm at 8.1! Its taken 7hours to come down.. i'm still on 5units for breakfast so i don't know why i was so high after my lunch.. there were no carbs in it!! Sometimes i think why not just eat aload of junk/chocolate/cakes etc if my levels will be rubbish anyway! lol. I hope i'm not coming down with a bug my sister has had, i know they always send my levels rocketing


----------



## 080509

Good luck to both of you for today and tomorrow!! :) very excited for it to be my turn! lol! Hoping everything has gone well x


----------



## JoLM

I'm going to arm myself with a lot of lucozade and snacks, i've agreed with the hospital that hubby will keep an eye on my diabetes checking sugars every hour. The other option was a sliding scale but coming off it once the baby born. This is the part that is concerning me the most, especially if it is not sorted before hubby returns to work. xxx


----------



## JoLM

080509 said:


> Argh i think resistance is really kicking in! normally outside of pregnancy i wouldn't bolus for just carb free meals, but today i had chicken salad, zero carbs and 1 hour later 12.7!!! Pre meal it was 5.1! So i had 4 units of novorapid and nothing, zilch, did absolutley rock all, another 4 units and i'm at 8.1! Its taken 7hours to come down.. i'm still on 5units for breakfast so i don't know why i was so high after my lunch.. there were no carbs in it!! Sometimes i think why not just eat aload of junk/chocolate/cakes etc if my levels will be rubbish anyway! lol. I hope i'm not coming down with a bug my sister has had, i know they always send my levels rocketing

Sorry if I explaining anything you already know but if you had no carbs/insulin and blood sugar dropped, your body will release glucose stores to bring it back up which may have caused the high. Also your Novorapid may have run out and even when not having carbs, still need to keep it topped up. Its a nightmare trying to get the balance right.

I currently have about 10 units for breakfast for 4 potions, 8 units for lunch for a sandwich which is 5 portions and dinner usually upto max 14 units for 7 portions depending on how hungry I am. My Levemir is a whopping 70 units previously it was 36 units. I've pretty much been increasing this 2 units each week since about 26 weeks. Hope this helps. xxx


----------



## 080509

Thanks, i will expect to keep increasing the levemir as i go on, i'm only on 8units at the moment which has barely changed since pre pregnancy, but i think there is something around the 24 week mark which makes things go boom haywire and start needing to up everything! I had 30g of carbs for my evening meal, 10 units as i was abit high to start with, and 2 hours later 9.6! It just won't shift, i'm worried for the baby's sake with all the highs, i suppose its just a case of keep upping it, seems funny since only last week i was on very small amounts. 
I've got a big bottle of cherry lucozade in the fridge for the hosp (prepared lol) as i just keep the small bottles in as my hypos haven't been too bad lately so not gone through so much x


----------



## 080509

Sugars were 7.3 after evening meal, thats the best they've been in weeks!!! I know that probably sounds shocking doesn't it.. i've now started to wait 30minutes before eating after injecting.. didn't work at breakfast as was high but at least it worked for the evening


----------



## kellyrae

Hello everyone :) pleased to say our little girl Rosalie Elizabeth arrived by elcs at 09:45 on 28th may, weighing in at 7lb9oz at 38weeks :) her bloods were 2.6 and she was fed by my husband with my pre expressed milk as whie I was still on the table being stitched up!!! She was fine and has had no drops, went in on tuesday and out thurs morning....couldn't ask for anything smoother, even the spinal was easier than my nerves were telling me haha bloods are fine, few big drops while breastfeeding but just making sure I'm having snacks or a few biscuits (chocolate ones :) while doing it, so nice to be home with my husband and my very helpful 2 year old who is completely in love with her little baby sister :)


----------



## 080509

Aww thats fantastic news! big congratulations, i bet you are so relieved she is here now, and what a lovely name too xx how are you finding adjusting your insulin? Are you on alot less now? I'm looking forward to smaller amounts! Breastfeeding is a good excuse to keep some nice treats near by! Last time i was able to eat those mini oreos without novorapid! yum! xx


----------



## d_b

Do any of you ladies know how the standard (home finger prick) glucose meters compare to the lab blood tests? 

I did my 2 hour GTT today (75g sugar drink) and tested my blood at 1 hr and 2 hr with my meter just after they drew blood to send to the lab. I got 11.1 and 7.9 on my meter, but will take a week or so to get the real lab results and I'm curious as to what the lab will come back as. I read online that the lab test results can be higher. Has anyone compared lab tests to their own meters? 

I'm not diabetic, but it runs in my family so I have a glucose meter that I use on occasion.


----------



## 080509

11.1 is on the high side so personally i would treat myself as if i was diabetic with that figure even if it was only at 1hour. I'm not sure on accuracy but i read on a thread the lab test came back lower than their blood glucose monitor (i think it was a follow up on GTTs 6 weeks post partum) a lady thought she had type 2 as her follow up check was 10mmol on her home meter, but her actual GTT taken by the lab came back around the 7mmol mark.

Sorry if thats abit of a waffle!


----------



## 080509

Bit worried, bump is measuring 31 weeks, i'm only 26 weeks! Did anyones bump measure big too? i've not gained much weight this pregnancy, started off at 110lbs, and currently weigh 125lb, so its not excessive, but my sugars have been far from perfect. I measured 2 weeks ahead with my first and he was born at 8lb 6 at 39 weeks.


----------



## JoLM

Hi all,

Pleased to say Alexander (Alex), arrived safely last Friday 31st May weighing 9lbs 2oz. After trying to induce me for 55hrs (had the 3 gels and drip) it was decided to have a c-section. He did end up in Neonatel for 24hrs due to his blood sugars dipping and then got jaundice. Spent over a week in hospital. 

xxx


----------



## JoLM

kellyrae said:


> Hello everyone :) pleased to say our little girl Rosalie Elizabeth arrived by elcs at 09:45 on 28th may, weighing in at 7lb9oz at 38weeks :) her bloods were 2.6 and she was fed by my husband with my pre expressed milk as whie I was still on the table being stitched up!!! She was fine and has had no drops, went in on tuesday and out thurs morning....couldn't ask for anything smoother, even the spinal was easier than my nerves were telling me haha bloods are fine, few big drops while breastfeeding but just making sure I'm having snacks or a few biscuits (chocolate ones :) while doing it, so nice to be home with my husband and my very helpful 2 year old who is completely in love with her little baby sister :)

Congratulations, Kellyrae :hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

JoLM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pleased to say Alexander (Alex), arrived safely last Friday 31st May weighing 9lbs 2oz. After trying to induce me for 55hrs (had the 3 gels and drip) it was decided to have a c-section. He did end up in Neonatel for 24hrs due to his blood sugars dipping and then got jaundice. Spent over a week in hospital.
> 
> xxx

Congratulations JoLM!!! glad your home now and able to enjoy you little man :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

kellyrae said:


> Hello everyone :) pleased to say our little girl Rosalie Elizabeth arrived by elcs at 09:45 on 28th may, weighing in at 7lb9oz at 38weeks :) her bloods were 2.6 and she was fed by my husband with my pre expressed milk as whie I was still on the table being stitched up!!! She was fine and has had no drops, went in on tuesday and out thurs morning....couldn't ask for anything smoother, even the spinal was easier than my nerves were telling me haha bloods are fine, few big drops while breastfeeding but just making sure I'm having snacks or a few biscuits (chocolate ones :) while doing it, so nice to be home with my husband and my very helpful 2 year old who is completely in love with her little baby sister :)

Congratulation. Lovely name :) x


----------



## Xanth

JoLM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pleased to say Alexander (Alex), arrived safely last Friday 31st May weighing 9lbs 2oz. After trying to induce me for 55hrs (had the 3 gels and drip) it was decided to have a c-section. He did end up in Neonatel for 24hrs due to his blood sugars dipping and then giot jaundice. Spent over a week in hospital.
> 
> xxx

Congratulations. Sorry to hear the induction failed. I hate inductions :(


----------



## Xanth

080509 said:


> Bit worried, bump is measuring 31 weeks, i'm only 26 weeks! Did anyones bump measure big too? i've not gained much weight this pregnancy, started off at 110lbs, and currently weigh 125lb, so its not excessive, but my sugars have been far from perfect. I measured 2 weeks ahead with my first and he was born at 8lb 6 at 39 weeks.

I measured 4 weeks ahead with my last pregnancy. He was born at 37+6 and weighed 9lb 3. I haven't been measured yet this time. Sometimes the measurements aren't always accurate though.


----------



## 080509

Congrats Jo! Bet you are glad its all over with now and your little man is here, sorry the induction failed xx
Thanks Xanth, i've got my growth scan next week, i had a diabetes appt with them today, i just said i'm paranoid of having a 15lb baby, she said if the scans were showing he's massive they would do a c/s, feel slightly relieved about that!
Had a low this morning at the clinic 1.9, checked 1hour after it was 7.1, 2 hours later 14.9! Rebound apparently, i don't normally get rebounds.. i guess its just as well they do happen example if i passed out, but feel guilty all the same :/


----------



## LouisaC

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on sooner, had a little bit of a rollercoaster ride.

I was admitted on Thursday 23/5 for an induction, managed to get to 3cms on the Saturday morning, had my waters broken (there were a lot of waters and 080509, I was actually measuring a good few weeks ahead just because of all the waters around the baby) but baby was showing signs of distress, so I ended up with EMCS on the Saturday morning. Baby was not distressed and it was a dodgy trace. 

Baby William James arrived at 5.23 on 25th May at 36+5 and weighing 7lb10oz.:blue:

LO ended up in SCBU for 3 days with dips in his BG, but we are now home and doing well. :happydance:

Congrats to Kellyrae and JoLm on the births of your babies! 

080509 - I hope the insulin resistance goes well and that everything settles down. The time will fly and you will soon be holding your little one - I can remember being at 25 weeks and feeling as though I had forever left to go - but it wasn't even nearly as long as I thought it was!


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on sooner, had a little bit of a rollercoaster ride.
> 
> I was admitted on Thursday 23/5 for an induction, managed to get to 3cms on the Saturday morning, had my waters broken (there were a lot of waters and 080509, I was actually measuring a good few weeks ahead just because of all the waters around the baby) but baby was showing signs of distress, so I ended up with EMCS on the Saturday morning. Baby was not distressed and it was a dodgy trace.
> 
> Baby William James arrived at 5.23 on 25th May at 36+5 and weighing 7lb10oz.:blue:
> 
> LO ended up in SCBU for 3 days with dips in his BG, but we are now home and doing well. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to Kellyrae and JoLm on the births of your babies!
> 
> 080509 - I hope the insulin resistance goes well and that everything settles down. The time will fly and you will soon be holding your little one - I can remember being at 25 weeks and feeling as though I had forever left to go - but it wasn't even nearly as long as I thought it was!

Congrats louisa!!!!
Pleased you & baby William are doing well....hope your recovery goes well for you too :hugs:


----------



## ClipMyWings

Have any of you guys had to do a NST Biophysical? Today at my Maternal Fetal Medicine appt (separate from OB, they just follow me due to having Type 2 Diabetes), they told me that beginning from week 32 onward, they want me to come in twice per week to do this test to ensure that the baby is getting enough oxygen. 

That sounds like a really intense schedule, especially since my diabetes has been so under control (I test 6 times per day and the majority of the readings are great). 

Also, I don't know that my job is going to allow me to go in twice per week, especially since their office hours are from 9-4 & Fridays 7-3 and my work hours are 9-5, so honestly I could probably only go in on Fridays (as I have been) so it didn't get in the way of my work schedule.


----------



## 080509

Congrats Louisa, fab weight! Bet you are relieved he is here now xxx


----------



## 080509

Clipmywings i haven't had to, though i'm in the UK so it might be different here sorry xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Gah! Most of my BM's have been fine, the odd glitch,but generally fine. Now I have issues with the placenta and my lo's body is measuring 2 weeks behind. Apparently it's linked to the diabetes with high BP. Thought I was at risk of a big baby, I was prepared and now it's the other way. So confused & terrified for my lo


----------



## 080509

Foxy i hope everything is ok, i saw your thread a few days ago, do they know when they are aiming to deliver for? xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Looks like we're going for 32w


----------



## 080509

I've been told thats a good milestone, i've been having some concern with hypos/reduce FM and when i went in to be monitored (this was around 22 weeks) they said they like them to get to the 32 week mark, of course that seemed ages off from the stage i was at then, my friend is diabetic and her baby was born at 29weeks due to placenta deterioration, her baby is now 6 months old and doing great, i will keep my fingers crossed all goes well, i'm sure it will do x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks. I've just been admitted again. Had a steroid shot and humilin to be 40u tonight and novo rapid 34 in morning. Check blood at 2am & 6am. I'm terrified as I'm 29+2


----------



## 080509

I hope everything is going well for you both now shes here xx

Bumping the thread, 31 weeks today, 7 weeks til i'm induced, can't wait!


----------



## Tanikit

Foxbaby - hope things are going ok. Thinking of you.

080509 - those 7 weeks will fly by.

This thread has been around a while - I was here when pregnant with my second who is now nearly 2.5 years old. And now I want to do it all again but I want it to be better than last time as we cannot go through that again.

I have moved doctor in the hopes that I can get a pump and prevent the severe hypoglycaemias of last pregnancy. My first appointment to evaluate if I am a candidate for a pump is in early August - what would make someone not be right for a pump? I can think of some weird reasons, but nothing that should disqualify me? Also are there any on here who have done pregnancy with a pump and without and how did it differ - will it get me what I want (basically a safer pregnancy for me and my family). We will not even start to think of TTC til things have settled and my hbA1c is down (have been struggling a lot lately to get things under control after stopping the breastfeeding - that gave me almost a free ride to do what I wanted as far as eating went).

080509 how has your third pregnancy been - how did you cope with two others to look after?


----------



## 080509

Tanikit i've no advice regarding the pump, my team here seem to not be that favourable of them (probably due to money grr!) but i know it would work wonders in the dawn phenomenon for me, as my fasting reading is always around 8mmol, when i increase my basal i go hypo, so i think it would help in that respect. I don't see why they wouldn't give you one, have you looked at the Input site? Its quite helpful in terms of criteria and what to do if they decline, i honestly don't see why they would though, lots of ladies i've heard on other forums opt for one when planning a pregnancy.
Its been a struggle i won't lie, i seem to live in constant fear of hypos at the moment, hba1c was 5.9 on conception but its gone up to 7% in pregnancy, due to my fear of hypos. I don't know what your targets where but mine were supposed to be less than 7.8 one hour post meal, they agreed to let me stick to 2 hour targets as the hypos (especially first tri) were making me depressed and i couldn't do anything/look after my children. 

Sorry if that sounds abit negative, i'm sure it will be ok just push for the insulin pump, i'm glad we are having another baby now, it took some getting used to at the start as my children were only 2 years and 7months when i found out i was pregnant, but i wouldn't change a thing and its so worth all the hypos xxx


----------



## kellyrae

Tanikit said:


> Foxbaby - hope things are going ok. Thinking of you.
> 
> 080509 - those 7 weeks will fly by.
> 
> This thread has been around a while - I was here when pregnant with my second who is now nearly 2.5 years old. And now I want to do it all again but I want it to be better than last time as we cannot go through that again.
> 
> I have moved doctor in the hopes that I can get a pump and prevent the severe hypoglycaemias of last pregnancy. My first appointment to evaluate if I am a candidate for a pump is in early August - what would make someone not be right for a pump? I can think of some weird reasons, but nothing that should disqualify me? Also are there any on here who have done pregnancy with a pump and without and how did it differ - will it get me what I want (basically a safer pregnancy for me and my family). We will not even start to think of TTC til things have settled and my hbA1c is down (have been struggling a lot lately to get things under control after stopping the breastfeeding - that gave me almost a free ride to do what I wanted as far as eating went).
> 
> 080509 how has your third pregnancy been - how did you cope with two others to look after?

Hiya Tanikit......I have done both....my first pregnancy was with injections (lantus and novo rapid), my pregnancy was fine, hba1c's of 6 ish all the way through but my daughter had ery low blood sugar approx ^hrs after being born..went down to 0.6mmols, we ended up in nicu for a week and being tube fed until she could keep them up and take bottles, it was very distressing.
This time around I had been on the pump approx 3 months before I got pregnant, hba1c of 7.1mmols and so it began again, but this time it was so much easier with the pump.....much more controlled, not as many hypos and alot easier to control my bloods via the pump, don't get me wrong its hard work to get used to it and to teach yourself how to be a diabetic with a pump to begin with but it is well worth the hard work because once you have it syncd to your body its worth its weight in gold :)
I went in for c-section on 28th of May and had Rosalie, I was petrified it was all going to happen again but it didn't, she was fine with blood sugars of 2.8 and 2hrs later 3.4mmols :)
My hba1cs were .4 through the whole pregnancy too which I think made a difference.

I would suggest to give yourself a few months on the pump to get used to it and become a geek on it really, learn its ins and out so you can get it down to a tee!! Then if your happy go for it :) be prepared for lots of blood sugar testing though and testing in the night to begin with as the pump needs to know how you work as well, hope this helps a little....ask away if you have any questions :) xx

080509....hope you are well and not too long to wait now!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Foxbaby - hope things are going ok. Thinking of you.
> 
> 080509 - those 7 weeks will fly by.
> 
> This thread has been around a while - I was here when pregnant with my second who is now nearly 2.5 years old. And now I want to do it all again but I want it to be better than last time as we cannot go through that again.
> 
> I have moved doctor in the hopes that I can get a pump and prevent the severe hypoglycaemias of last pregnancy. My first appointment to evaluate if I am a candidate for a pump is in early August - what would make someone not be right for a pump? I can think of some weird reasons, but nothing that should disqualify me? Also are there any on here who have done pregnancy with a pump and without and how did it differ - will it get me what I want (basically a safer pregnancy for me and my family). We will not even start to think of TTC til things have settled and my hbA1c is down (have been struggling a lot lately to get things under control after stopping the breastfeeding - that gave me almost a free ride to do what I wanted as far as eating went).
> 
> 080509 how has your third pregnancy been - how did you cope with two others to look after?

Hey Tankit I was only thinking of you yesterday and wondering how you were :flower:


----------



## 080509

Thanks Kellyrae, had my growth scan today, baby is measuring 4lb 10oz, belly is abit big and his head too lol, sugars been 10mmol 1-2 hours post breakfast so just keep increasing it, hard though with this weather i think that may be doing it too x


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks for the responses - I have to persuade my DH that being on the pump can prevent the really severe hypos of last time (and by severe I mean in the 1s where I was passed out and totally unresponsive - and I was still ok at 1.7 so usually that meant below 1.3) I have hypoglycaemic unawareness that I have been trying to fix. So I will definitely have to be on the pump for a good few months before even trying so my DH can hear it works, plus my HbA1c is much too high now to even try. They told me during pregnancy not to go lower than 7 with my HbA1c since to achieve that was resulting in such terrible lows. 

080509 - glad the growth scan went ok - don't worry too much about size - if your baby's head is big then maybe he is just meant to be big - its usually a disproportionate abdominal size they worry about.

Celtic - hey... see your next baby is about to appear pretty soon. Good luck. Nice to see you around.


----------



## 080509

The lows are terrible hun, i had unawareness with my second baby and was often below 2 before i knew, i tested 1.8 once and it was only by chance i thought i would check, luckily i did and downed nearly a pint of juice, i could feel my vision going though once it kicked in, horrible.
This thread hasn't been so active lately :( sucks lol, keep coming accross GD threads where people are extremely panicky about a reading of 7mmol, i keep thinking i wish i could achieve 7's all the time, but thats just me being bitter i know.. :/
Good luck when trying, it will all be worth it in the end and keep us updated xx


----------



## Tanikit

080509 - not too much longer now. I know what you mean about the GD threads - I couldn't read them when I was pregnant as I often though they were worrying about unnecessary things - but it is hard to get GD and worry about your baby - maybe we should send them all to read our thread and they'd worry less :)

The lowest I ever tested by myself on my own machine was 0.7 - how I managed to do that I do not know - I know the machines give slightly lower readings than in reality, but still. I tested myself at 1.7 yesterday and was just feeling tired and this is without pregnancy - trying to get things right has pushed them too low. Sigh.

How has the heat wave been - are you coping?


----------



## 080509

Oh no, horrible hypos! Did you manage to sort/treat it yourself ok? Mine have been in the 3's lately and i've been aware, i'm just struggling keeping my overnights on target as we are having abit of a heatwave at the moment and its dropping them, so i'm scared of going low overnight, its difficult balancing it xx
I was diagnosed with my first baby in pregnancy, they originally thought it was GD, i honestly wish it had been, but it didn't go away after he was born, and they did antibody tests to check incase it was type 1 and it was, such a horrible shock but i'm used to it now, just hope it doesn't get passed on to them but i think everyone worries about this from time to time. I hope you are ok and don't have any more nasty hypos xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Yes I treated it myself - totally over treated though - my DH was giving me food and I was just eating it and then I gave myself some but my brain wasn't working too well and after eating, I went to check that my machine had really said 1.7 and it had so I ate even more - it went to 11.6 2 hours after eating and 20.2 another 2 hours later! I need to stop it going so low to prevent those type of highs too. It has been better today though.

Hope the heatwave stops soon and that you can keep things ok. I also worry about my kids and if they are thirsty I keep a very close eye on them, but I kow what to watch for so I should catch it if it ever starts long before they get to the stage I was when I was diagnosed. I hope they never do get it though.


----------



## 080509

Its so hard when i overtreat mine too, plus once i'm back in the 4's i get hunger pangs and have to stop myself raiding the cupboards! With the weather i'm having a few lows, its abit of an excuse to eat nice things actually, though i'm testing an awful lot but it can't be helped. I saw the diabetes team today (i had a growth scan last week and he measured 4lb 10) they said they are pleased with my readings but i sometimes feel they aren't good enough, but in terms of safety and looking after little ones i think maybe they are as good as they can get! Not had any prolonged highs for a while though so i'm glad about that.
xx


----------



## Elizabean

Hi ladies, haven't had a chance to read this thread all the way through, but I just wanted to say how incredibly excited I am to find it!
I'm a 27 year old type 1, diagnosed 23 years ago. Currently TTC baby #1, last hba1c was 6.2 ( my lowest ever). Slightly terrified at the diabetes aspect but hopeful it will all work out. 
Off to trawl the whole thread now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

So just wondering, my post meals are always a little high around 8.8 (158) to 10.9 (196) even when my insulin is increased my fasting is always going up every morning but before lunch and dinner they are ok, I nealy have to adjust at every meal but not really confidient that I should be doing that, instead they are above the cut off at every meal and bedtime!! 
I am wondering what effect this is having on the baby on my last babies I might get one or two higher readings and when insulin adjusted they are back to my allowed levels but this time we adjust I might get one good reading and then they are high again! sick of seeing them high! worried now baby will have problems with low blood sugars when delivered or am I ok!

I was expecting them to start to even out like last time and was hoping I would need less insulin !! 

Am I over worring are these numbers ok !


----------



## 080509

Welcome over Elizabean, good luck in TTC, thats a brill hba1c :)

Celtic how are you? This thread is quiet lately, alot of my 1hours are around the 10mmol mark, in terms of growth he is in between the 50th and 90th centile, i was told its prolonged highs which are worse, do you wait a while before eating after injecting or do you eat straight away? I find i can keep my 1hour around the 8mmol mark if i wait 15minutes or so, but if i aim for under 8 one hour i can guarantee a hypo within 10 minutes despite snacking so my DSN just told me to keep 2hourly readings decent as its safer.
Have they given you an induction date yet x


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Welcome over Elizabean, good luck in TTC, thats a brill hba1c :)
> 
> Celtic how are you? This thread is quiet lately, alot of my 1hours are around the 10mmol mark, in terms of growth he is in between the 50th and 90th centile, i was told its prolonged highs which are worse, do you wait a while before eating after injecting or do you eat straight away? I find i can keep my 1hour around the 8mmol mark if i wait 15minutes or so, but if i aim for under 8 one hour i can guarantee a hypo within 10 minutes despite snacking so my DSN just told me to keep 2hourly readings decent as its safer.
> Have they given you an induction date yet x

hey ya :thumbup: I am not bad at all :flower:
Baby seems to be an average size for dates, which is a first for me so far! they have not really said exactly what weight they expect, I must ask on tuesday, induction could be wednesday the 31 or the following week my doctor is gas he said I will see you at 38 weeks and make a plan :haha::dohh: 

I am finding my 2 hour is still a bit high so I am on insulin for that as well but like you I will go hypo between morning and afternoon and then before dinner I am meant to have a snack but skip one as then I am high before I eat! which puts me really high then after! 

I normally inject and then eat my meal! do you inject and then wait 15 minutes to eat! I was so expecting my insulin need to decrease now like the last few times not increase LOL ya just can not win


----------



## 080509

Its hard isn't it, i sometimes wait 15 minutes before eating (usually in the morning when i'm mostly resistant) but i'm always abit wary when OH is at work as i'm panicky of hypos, my 1hour this morning was 10.8 but came crashing down to 5 within 15 minutes so i think its just a case of it can't be helped, i struggled with this problem last time round but i think the heat is making me drop lately. 
Not long to go for you i bet you can't wait now! Hopefully my turn in 4 weeks i think i will find out at my 36 week scan a proper date, hopefully as i'm impatient!


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Its hard isn't it, i sometimes wait 15 minutes before eating (usually in the morning when i'm mostly resistant) but i'm always abit wary when OH is at work as i'm panicky of hypos, my 1hour this morning was 10.8 but came crashing down to 5 within 15 minutes so i think its just a case of it can't be helped, i struggled with this problem last time round but i think the heat is making me drop lately.
> Not long to go for you i bet you can't wait now! Hopefully my turn in 4 weeks i think i will find out at my 36 week scan a proper date, hopefully as i'm impatient!

I am nearly there :happydance: it is gas they were much better today, 7.3 after eating this morning, mind you an hour later and I was 3 :dohh: and took a while to correct it self! I was busy cleaning my DD bedroom at the time! but yea the heat is not helping here as well!!! soooo hot 

I am so looking forward to it now can not wait either!! wont be long coming around for you either! keep busy!! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

So I was worring over bloodsugars being high and they have done a complete uturn max reading since before dinner is 3.8 and that was after dinner. 

But as well as that baby was super quite this morning and would not move so came in to get checked. Trace was good but when doctor came to check me she did a scan and he would not move at all so kept in so they can do more traces to see how he is doing so far so good more movement's tonight 

I wonder if it is any thing to do with my blood sugars dropping


----------



## 080509

Hows things going? Have they induced you? xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Hows things going? Have they induced you? xx

No not yet :wacko: reduced my insulin twice now so see how that goes so they will induce just don't know when keeping me though


----------



## Xanth

CelticNiamh said:


> 080509 said:
> 
> 
> Hows things going? Have they induced you? xx
> 
> No not yet :wacko: reduced my insulin twice now so see how that goes so they will induce just don't know when keeping me thoughClick to expand...


Good luck. Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Xanth said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 080509 said:
> 
> 
> Hows things going? Have they induced you? xx
> 
> No not yet :wacko: reduced my insulin twice now so see how that goes so they will induce just don't know when keeping me thoughClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck. Hope you're doing ok xClick to expand...


Thanks :flower: they let me home reduced my insulin again and I have to ring in on friday if they keep going low! but baby is ok so I am so happy to be home for now :happydance:


----------



## Xanth

Oh that's good news. Glad you're home. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## 080509

Ahh i would of thought they'd of just induced you with you being full term anyway, glad you are both doing okay though thats the main thing! xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic by now you must have had your baby? Hope everything went well.

Tomorrow I have an appointment to see if I can get a pump - its quite a long appointment so will see what happens - I think I will still have to do a few things (been learning carb counting by myself recently and have dropped my insulin a lot since learning that - which is preventing lots of lows)

080509 you are almost there - will you get more info at your 36 week appointment?


----------



## 080509

Oooh good luck with the pump! Really hope they will give you one, i've heard so many good things, especially when it comes to night time bloods with the dawn phenomenon, this has been my main problem in pregnancy and it would of been so much better with one i think.
1 week til my appointment/scan, they should give me an induction date, really hope so!x


Edit- just seen i'm on my last baby on the ticker :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tankit good luck with getting the pump :flower:


I am still here lol I had my appointment today and they were going to wait eeek because baby is a normal size which is great but can I have him now before he is to big lol 

Any way doctor decided to do a sweep and if I do not go my self I am induced on friday morning so relieved I have been worried about the placenta :happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

CelticNiamh said:


> Tankit good luck with getting the pump :flower:
> 
> 
> I am still here lol I had my appointment today and they were going to wait eeek because baby is a normal size which is great but can I have him now before he is to big lol
> 
> Any way doctor decided to do a sweep and if I do not go my self I am induced on friday morning so relieved I have been worried about the placenta :happydance:

Good luck for friday if you don't go earlier!!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Kellyrae :flower:


----------



## 080509

Woohoo glad they gave you a date! Not long to go whether you go in labour yourself or not, good luck, i bet you can't wait xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Woohoo glad they gave you a date! Not long to go whether you go in labour yourself or not, good luck, i bet you can't wait xxx

I can not wait at all!!! trying to keep my self busy!! feeling loads of pressure though so hope that is going to help come friday :happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Woohoo glad they gave you a date! Not long to go whether you go in labour yourself or not, good luck, i bet you can't wait xxx

Hi there :) I keep popping my head round to see how you are getting on, last stretch now then you can start to get bk to normal (as normal as it can be anyway) 
I went for my first eye check up yesterday after all the laser I was having looks like it paid off because he said they seemed to be bk to normal with no major changes!!!:happydance:
We have decided to have another....next year though!!!
Think I will wait a while before I tell my diabetes team, I fancy a years break from them all :haha:

Hpe you are well and its not going too bad for you, these last weeks are fustrating as you know, keep going won't be long now then you will have your beautiful baby to hold :flower:


----------



## 080509

Thanks hun! Doing ok, really hope they will induce me at 38 weeks on the friday, i'm soooo tired of all this now, i know diabetes is for life but everytime i get a rubbish reading i feel so guilty, i've got my last eye check up (for who knows how long) on the 16th, can't believe i've had 4 this pregnancy! They all come back with "some slight diabetic changes" but never anything after that, i will be glad to have a rest from keep seeing them all too, but i don't know about you but do you find once you've had your baby they don't care? I mean last time i didn't see them at all until i told them i became pregnant, so i went 7months without a phone call or anything, i don't mind as its abit of a trek down there and finding someone to look after the LO's, but sometimes it would be nice to see how we are getting on.
I'm glad everything looks better with your eyes, thats brilliant news! xxx


----------



## 080509

Celtic good luck for tomorrow! Thats come round quick, pressure is also a good sign, i hope it means something anyway as i'm walking like i'm going to pop a penguin out any minute! haha, let us know how you go on and i hope all goes smoothly xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Celtic good luck for tomorrow! Thats come round quick, pressure is also a good sign, i hope it means something anyway as i'm walking like i'm going to pop a penguin out any minute! haha, let us know how you go on and i hope all goes smoothly xx

I will do :flower: had loads of mucus this morning but all quite LOL I say it will all help tomorrow and I will let you all know :happydance:

I think I need to get my eyes checked, my eyesight has gotten worse this time I need my glasses all the time now :dohh:


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Thanks hun! Doing ok, really hope they will induce me at 38 weeks on the friday, i'm soooo tired of all this now, i know diabetes is for life but everytime i get a rubbish reading i feel so guilty, i've got my last eye check up (for who knows how long) on the 16th, can't believe i've had 4 this pregnancy! They all come back with "some slight diabetic changes" but never anything after that, i will be glad to have a rest from keep seeing them all too, but i don't know about you but do you find once you've had your baby they don't care? I mean last time i didn't see them at all until i told them i became pregnant, so i went 7months without a phone call or anything, i don't mind as its abit of a trek down there and finding someone to look after the LO's, but sometimes it would be nice to see how we are getting on.
> I'm glad everything looks better with your eyes, thats brilliant news! xxx


Completely agree that we get neglected when not pregnant!! He hardly looked at my eyes and just swirled in his chair and told me to come back in 4 months...Yes I got the feeling I was no longer carrying a baby lol

And my diabetic team have dropped the weekly calls now and I ring them if I need them so yes I think your right but then it is nice not to be pestered :flower:

I'm actually thinking of not telling them I'm pregnant until at least 8 weeks next time as long as there are no major problems of course and I am coping ok xx


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic congrats on the birth of your baby! Not doing a good job chasing up on people around the boards - hope the birth went well!

080509 you are so close now. Thinking of you and hoping it all goes well.

I feel happy with the diabetic team I have moved to - waiting for the pump now and doing all the carb counting and multiple emails to the team about how things are going. Having few hypos now which is good though still working on ratios. They say I have done a good job teaching myself and that things look better already after only 2 weeks with them. DH has come round to "we can adopt" so a third is somewhere in the picture and the diabetic team want him there to learn the pump too so hopefully they can persuade him that having a third will be less dangerous and that they and I will take care of me rather than him having to. Now I just have to wait for that pump... come on stupid medical aid! and get my hba1c down but that will come if things carry on like they have been.


----------



## 080509

Hope you are both well, sorry not been on much in the past couple of weeks as laptop went haywire and my phone isn't so good on this site, being induced friday! Can't wait now but also panicking lol, we are all prepared but i'm just hoping its a quick induction/labour and all goes well xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Hope you are both well, sorry not been on much in the past couple of weeks as laptop went haywire and my phone isn't so good on this site, being induced friday! Can't wait now but also panicking lol, we are all prepared but i'm just hoping its a quick induction/labour and all goes well xx


good luck for friday :happydance:


----------



## 080509

Thanks! :D how did everything go?! xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Thanks! :D how did everything go?! xxx


ooh hope your induction goes well, mine was very quick in the end :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Hope you are both well, sorry not been on much in the past couple of weeks as laptop went haywire and my phone isn't so good on this site, being induced friday! Can't wait now but also panicking lol, we are all prepared but i'm just hoping its a quick induction/labour and all goes well xx

Hope your induction went well  xxx


----------



## 080509

Hey ladies quick update! Our little (or not so little!) boy was born on saturday morning, weighing 9lb4! So glad i didn't go 2 weeks over! We had to stay in SCBU until weds as he had low sugars and he had a temperature and rapid pulse when born, but he's fine now and i love being his mummy! Our 3 year old is smitten with him but our 15 month old hasn't a clue lol, hope all is well with everyone xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Hey ladies quick update! Our little (or not so little!) boy was born on saturday morning, weighing 9lb4! So glad i didn't go 2 weeks over! We had to stay in SCBU until weds as he had low sugars and he had a temperature and rapid pulse when born, but he's fine now and i love being his mummy! Our 3 year old is smitten with him but our 15 month old hasn't a clue lol, hope all is well with everyone xxx


huge congrats and well done :happydance: enjoy every minute now :thumbup:


----------



## 080509

Thanks! I love having all 3 of them its amazing, i can't believe its been over a week since he was born, its been such a strange week as i've never had SCBU babies :( it was lovely being able to take him home wednesday, but been very weird having all the nurses coming every day until now, normally its just the midwife we see the day after we come home so been abit hectic! Hope all is well with you :)


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Thanks! I love having all 3 of them its amazing, i can't believe its been over a week since he was born, its been such a strange week as i've never had SCBU babies :( it was lovely being able to take him home wednesday, but been very weird having all the nurses coming every day until now, normally its just the midwife we see the day after we come home so been abit hectic! Hope all is well with you :)

Massive congrats!!!! :happydance:

Glad everything well, hope your feeling well too xx


----------



## LouisaC

Congrats 080509! :hugs:

Kellyrae - you're ambitious with the new ticker! (Although I can't blame you and am fairly broody all over again(OH is worse than I am btw)) But the hospital have told me to give _them_ some time to recover before I start TTC again - they've gone grey over the last 12mth! lol (*sarcasm alert* Personally, it wasn't that tough for me, so it was obviously harder on them than me!:dohh:) 

Your little girls look so cute in your avatar pic! 

080509 - enjoy little man while he is tiny - I can't believe the last 3mths with my LO have gone so quick - He needs to stop growing so fast! :cry:


----------



## kellyrae

LouisaC said:


> Congrats 080509! :hugs:
> 
> Kellyrae - you're ambitious with the new ticker! (Although I can't blame you and am fairly broody all over again(OH is worse than I am btw)) But the hospital have told me to give _them_ some time to recover before I start TTC again - they've gone grey over the last 12mth! lol (*sarcasm alert* Personally, it wasn't that tough for me, so it was obviously harder on them than me!:dohh:)
> 
> Your little girls look so cute in your avatar pic!
> 
> 080509 - enjoy little man while he is tiny - I can't believe the last 3mths with my LO have gone so quick - He needs to stop growing so fast! :cry:

It is rather ambitious I know lol I wish I didn't have to wait to be honest am so broody!! And so is my husband surprisingly....watch this space!!!
Glad your little one is doing well....and your dead right they are growing waaaay too fast, I don't know where theses weeks are going, she will be crawling soon.....:wacko: xx


----------



## LouisaC

kellyrae said:


> LouisaC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats 080509!
> 
> It is rather ambitious I know lol I wish I didn't have to wait to be honest am so broody!! And so is my husband surprisingly....watch this space!!!
> Glad your little one is doing well....and your dead right they are growing waaaay too fast, I don't know where theses weeks are going, she will be crawling soon.....:wacko: xx
> 
> I was absolutely flabbergasted when OH turned around to me (we were in the car on the way home from hospital) and says "do you fancy trying for another one?" he only bloody meant in the imminent future! At which point I crossed my legs, held my stomach (after the EMCS) and would have slapped him if he'd not been driving!
> 
> I have to admit that I'm feeling broody again and would love for LO to have a baby brother/sister, but I'm going to wait a while and hopefully find a new job before I'm due to return in June and work the 6mth to qualify for maternity pay before I start TTC again - If I can wait that long! lol
> 
> Good luck with TTC, I hope everything goes well! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## 080509

I'm not even broody, you know the weird thing is with Jayden and Finley i missed my bump straight away, this pregnancy was really rough though, but every symptom/pain/hypo/hyper was sooooo worth it and i'd do it all over again for them!

Over 2 weeks old already, it goes so fast, love doing the nursery run with them all, its so hectic in here especially when it comes to 5pm and they are overtired lol. xx


----------



## kellyrae

Just looking through some of our tickers on here and I personally think us as diabetics haven't done too bloody bad really, considering the risks and extra hard work we all have to put in for our babies, not to just to be healthy but the planning and pre pregnancy guidelines we try to keep to to make it completely through the whole 9 months and after without any major problems!!!!
We should be proud of ourselves and take some credit :thumbup:

Well done old and new diabetic mummys....

:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::brat::wine: keep going!!!


----------



## 080509

Aww Kelly i agree! Its so hard isn't it being t1 and pregnant, i think i went insane most days lol, you just wish you had the normal morning sickness/achey legs etc. Are you on facebook? if so theres a really good group called The Sugar Mummy, its for diabetic mums/mums to be, not a huge amount of members but quite busy!


----------



## 080509

Since having our baby i've really struggled with my night time levels, i'm only on levemir so no pump (yet but going to ask if i can apply asap as i think this will solve it) in the daytime my levels run decent 4-6.5mmol fasting, but from 8pm-10am i'm always between 10-14mmol, i'm always correcting at night because of this as i feel so rubbish when its high. I spoke to a DSN on the phone yesterday but to be honest it was a waste of time as she just told me not to worry unless i get ketones, but i don't want to be running high all night every night! Started a week after i'd given birth, i can't understand it? Thought it might be lack of sleep but when OH helps in the night it was still high. I don't want to have to be doing 4hourly corrections its a pain but at the same time i can't leave it high all the time..


----------



## kellyrae

080509 said:


> Since having our baby i've really struggled with my night time levels, i'm only on levemir so no pump (yet but going to ask if i can apply asap as i think this will solve it) in the daytime my levels run decent 4-6.5mmol fasting, but from 8pm-10am i'm always between 10-14mmol, i'm always correcting at night because of this as i feel so rubbish when its high. I spoke to a DSN on the phone yesterday but to be honest it was a waste of time as she just told me not to worry unless i get ketones, but i don't want to be running high all night every night! Started a week after i'd given birth, i can't understand it? Thought it might be lack of sleep but when OH helps in the night it was still high. I don't want to have to be doing 4hourly corrections its a pain but at the same time i can't leave it high all the time..

Thanks for that I will have a look on Facebook for it...my sugars haven't been too great since giving birth and that 4 months ago :wacko:
I'm on a pump as you know so I'm back to tweeking all my basal rates throughout the day, I've found my morning sugars are higher again and 3am bloods too, I sometimes wonder if its because I am a little heavier in weight than I was pre preg and needing more insulin?


----------

